# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005



## Veit (8. Mai 2005)

Hier bitte alle Raubfischfänge (Hechte, Welse, Zander, Barsch) rein!!! Wer kann am besten mit Fotos!

Ich selbst habe seit 1. Mai bereits 7 Hechte gefangen (zwei Spritzer, 67er, 65er, 53er und heute morgen 2 60er).
Die Hecht heute morgen gingen innerhalb von 10 Minuten an einem kleinen Hochwasserrestteich der Weißen Elster in Halle auf einen zweiteiligen Bomber Wobbler im Weißfischdekor. Da einer von ihnen eine Verletzung am Maul hatte, konnte man eindeutig feststellen, dass es nicht die gleichen waren. Mit von der Partie war auch auch Boardie Murphy88, der aber leider ohne Erfolg blieb. Zuvor waren wir am Elsterstaubecken in Leipzig, wo es allerdings sehr schlecht lief. Viele Hänger und bloß ein Döbel (bei Murphy88) und ein Bärschlein bei mir. Beide auf Spinner.


----------



## honeybee (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na dann pappe ich die Bilder mal mit hier rein.

Gestern fing ich diesen 54iger im Uferbereich auf einen 8er Kopyto in kristall glitter mit schwarzem Rücken






Mein Mann legte heute mit diesem 56iger nach. Gefangen auf einen 10er Kopyto in kristall glitter mit blauem Rücken.


----------



## Affe (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe erst einen 60 cm großen Hecht gefangen  :g 

Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei und zu Hause hab ich erst ans Bilder machen gedacht als ich am ausnehmen war, da war es leider schon zu spät


----------



## Ghanja (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe mich heute mal entschlossen ans nahe gelegene Flüsschen zu fahren. Das Ganze wurde allerdings nach ca. 3 Stunden abgebrochen (Stichwort "Windböen"). Heraus gekommen ist ein netter 70er Hecht.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hatte gestern abend auf toten kofi nen 42er hecth also noch nichts besonderes :-(


----------



## honeybee (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na dann sag ich mal Petri zu dem schönen 70iger Hecht......


----------



## Erik90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,
ich hab am 24.4.2005 auf 8cm Plötze ein 59cm Hecht gefangen!!!
(nicht Wundern die haben in Brandenburg die Schonzeit verschoben)

Gruß Erik


----------



## FishHunter283 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe im Januar schon einen 45er und 56er Hecht gefangen und am 1. mai denn noch nen 51er Hecht.


----------



## mad (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

manche von euch kennen den Waller schon, hier nochmal ein anderes Bild.
länge 1,78m, gewicht keine ahnung, wurde nach den fotos wieder zurück gesetzt.

gruß mad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war jetzt 3 mal zum Blinkern--ERGEBNISS=1 KLeinen verloren|evil: --sonst nix#d 


Aber ich gebe nicht auf:q --ES wird irgendwann klappen:g 


Bye jonas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## STeVie (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich heute mal entschlossen ans nahe gelegene Flüsschen zu fahren. Das Ganze wurde allerdings nach ca. 3 Stunden abgebrochen (Stichwort "Windböen"). Heraus gekommen ist ein netter 70er Hecht.



Hi, Petri zum Hecht! Was is das für ne Rolle?


----------



## Knobbes (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Super Thread, 
jetzt sieht man gleich was so gefangen wird, hoffe das ich demnächst auch mal wieder was einstellen kann.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## René F (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das hoffe ich auch. War 4x los und bin Schneider geblieben.


----------



## Blackfoot (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe zum Männertag einen 48cm Hecht landen können,das gleich beim ersten Wurf mit 
gelben Spinner.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Ghanja (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				STeVie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Petri zum Hecht! Was is das für ne Rolle?


Ist eine 4000er Twin Power XT RA (bespult mit dem Überbleibsel vom Winter -  PowerPro Ice).


----------



## Adrian* (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

gut, dann mach ich auf mal mit, 

hier mein 53er Hecht aus dem Laacher See, gebissen hat er auf en 5er Prolex-Spinner von Profi-Blinker....












ich hatte letztens auch noch einen dran gehabt, der ist aber unterm boot ausgeschlitzt...


----------



## STeVie (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine 4000er Twin Power XT RA (bespult mit dem Überbleibsel vom Winter -  PowerPro Ice).




Hab ich also richtig gesehen, das Teil reizt mich extrem!  :l 
Such nehmlich ne neue Rolle zum Hechtspinnen.
Sag mal was zu dem Sahnestück, biste zufrieden!?


----------



## Ghanja (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja ich weiß das die Bremse der FD-Modelle noch feiner zu justieren sind aber ich bin einfach ein Heckbremsen-Mensch. Bereut habe ich den Kauf keineswegs. Besitzt eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung und das Angeln (Gummifisch & Twister) macht damit schon Spaß. Habe das heute gemerkt, da der Fisch in die Hauptströmung ist (leichtes Hochwasser) und trotz "feinem" Geschirr (Rute mit WG 40g) hatte ich ihn immer unter Kontrolle. Mir ist klar, dass es andere gute Rollen mit Heckbremse gibt aber diese würde ich mir definitiv wieder kaufen.


----------



## Deibel (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr los gewesen.

Angelzeit: 7 Uhr - ca. 12.30 Uhr

Weter:     Regen, Westwind, Windstärke 4 - 6, Sonne, Hagel, Gewitter
              (alles dabei!)

Köder:     Rotaugen 10 - 12 cm

Gewässergröße:    ca. 400 ha

Gewässertiefe: ca. 150 cm

Bisse:       1

Fische:      Zander 65 cm, 4 Pfd   :q

Leider ohne Foto; schätze mal die Kamera hätte diese Unwetter ohnehin nicht überlebt! Das Wasser stand nachher gut im Boot!


----------



## Quallenfischer (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin#h
Geiler Thread#6

Hab 4.Mai auch nen 55er Hecht gefangen. Hab ihn heute gegessen:q


----------



## Adrian* (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hab heute en 58er hecht auf en 6er Prolex gefangen....


----------



## Laggo (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moinsen, komme grad von einem spontanem Kurztrip wieder!
Nach nun bestimmt 5-6 erfolglosen versuchen bei uns im Fluß(chen), bin ich heut mal kurz an einen recht kleinen und flachen Privatsee gefahren. 
Trotz nicht grade bester Bedingungen hatte ich nach den ersten 10 Würfen mit Spinner,meinen ersten Hecht für dieses Jahr am Band.
Er hatte zwar nur ca. 30-35 cm aber jetzt weiß endlich wieder das ich es noch nicht verlernt habe.
Ich hab dann auf Gummifisch umgerüstet(Hechtimitat) und ca. 20 Minuten später gab es die nächste Attacke und der war eindeutig besser, in einem schön Sprung schüttelte Er sich den Köder aus dem Maul #q
Es hilft alles nichts, dann muß ich halt wieder los #6


----------



## Rossitc (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

wie schon an andere Stelle geschrieben, hier noch mal meine Fakten:

Datum: 07.05.05  8.20h   
Köder: totes Rotauge an Durchlaufpose
Gewässer:  Rannasee
Ergebnis:   1 Hecht, 93 cm     ca. 8,5 Pfund 
(ziemlich mager, hatte absolut nichts im Magen!!!)






Datum: 08.05.05  18.30h
Köder : toter Barsch am Spinn-System
Gewässer:  Ranna (Tosbecken Auslauf Rannasee)
Ergebnis:   1 Hecht, 71 cm



LG
Rossitc  #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian .. Dein Hechtlein hatte ja anscheinend bösartigen Krach mit seiner Mutter    Solltest Du wohl öfters mal in diesem Umfeld fischen gehen !  #6 

meridian


----------



## Adrian* (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

guck dir mal das bild von dem anderen oben an, der hat auch so en schönes huhfeisen... :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> guck dir mal das bild von dem anderen oben an, der hat auch so en schönes huhfeisen... :q



Da haste ja in dem Wasser schöne Chancen auf einen Großhecht - nur mit dem Köderfisch wird es etwas schwierig  :q



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine 4000er Twin Power XT RA ...



Hab ich auch , ist schon klasse die Rolle.  #6 



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich weiß das die Bremse der FD-Modelle noch feiner zu justieren sind aber ich bin einfach ein Heckbremsen-Mensch. ...
> Mir ist klar, dass es andere gute Rollen mit Heckbremse gibt aber diese würde ich mir definitiv wieder kaufen.



Welche Rolle ist ähnlich oder besser? gibt keine Stella RA oder so  :q 

Zum leichten Fischen ist die Rolle super, bei stärkerer Schnur wäre ein FD-Bremse wirklich besser, aber mit der von mir eher favorisierten leichten Schnur bremst Hecksystem einfach schneller und vor allem mit den 2 Bremsen kann man wirklich nett drill-spielen.  :g
Der kleine Bruder Super-GT ist aber auch kaum schlechter und eine weitere nette & günstige Variante, vor allem wenn jemand Dopppelkurbeln mag.

@all: Petri Heil zu den Auftaktfischen! 
Ich hoffe die kleinen ließet ihr aber wieder laufen (schwimmen), die könnte doch ruhig noch ein wenig wachsen, oder?  #h


----------



## Adrian* (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Angeldet

ja, 60cm lange köderfische fangen wird schwer


----------



## Ghanja (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rolle ist ähnlich oder besser? gibt keine Stella RA oder so  :q
> Zum leichten Fischen ist die Rolle super, bei stärkerer Schnur wäre ein FD-Bremse wirklich besser, aber mit der von mir eher favorisierten leichten Schnur bremst Hecksystem einfach schneller und vor allem mit den 2 Bremsen kann man wirklich nett drill-spielen.  :g
> Der kleine Bruder Super-GT ist aber auch kaum schlechter und eine weitere nette & günstige Variante, vor allem wenn jemand Dopppelkurbeln mag.


Ja, die Bremse is da schon gut. Ich bin im Moment allerdings am Überlegen ob ich nicht mal fremd gehe und mir mal die 360er Slammer von Penn ansehe. Ist halt "rohe Gewalt" aber die Bremse sucht auch ihresgleichen.  :q


----------



## Bioharry (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Ganja. Die Slammer ist super - aber sieh dir auch mal die Rhino von Zebco an. weißt schon, die mit der Roren Kurbel. Die kannst du glaub ich deinen Enkeln noch vererben


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab mir heute doch mal den Spass gemacht und an einem großen See die Spinnrute ausgepackt. (Normalerweise befische ich solche Gewässer ja (fast) nie) - Gemeint ist der Hufeisensee in Halle. 
Muss aber sagen, so schlecht war der Eindruck gar nicht. 
Da ich wenig Zeit hatte, konnte ich nur gut eine Stunde aktiv angeln. In dieser Zeit hatte ich eine eindeutige Attake, bei der der Fisch aber nicht richtig gehakt war und dann habe ich mich noch sehr geärgert, weil ein ordentlicher Hecht von mindestens 70 eher aber 80 cm meinen Köder bis zum Ufer verfolgte, aber nicht richtig zupackte. Wäre wohl mein größter seit langem gewesen. 
Naja, heute hats noch nicht geklappt, aber morgen habe ich ja mehr Zeit und dann hoffe ich doch, dass ich meinen Hufi-Hecht diesmal auf die Schuppen legen kann. 
Den richtigen Köder hab ich jedenfalls schon, denn obwohl ichs heute auch mit anderen Wobblern versucht habe, war es wieder mein grün-schwarz-gestreifter Conrad-Wobbler, der die Hechte heute zumindest ein bisschen wachgerüttelt hat.


----------



## bladerrunner112 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!
War am Montag und hatte 2 hechte 45 u.60 cm,das waren Meine ersten Hechte die ich gefangen habe! Freu freu.

mfg


----------



## chris_182 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern auch endlich meinen ersten Hecht dieses Jahr gefangen!
84 cm Länge und 4000 g Gewicht, gefangen auf einen Profiblinker #6


----------



## Adrian* (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@chris_182 

Profi-Blinker wa    #6 

nicht schlecht, glückwunsch!
was haste da für ne rolle drauf??


----------



## chris_182 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

genau ein profiblinker 
die rolle is ne shimano, weiß jetz aber nich die genaue bezeichnung


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute habe ich mit meinem Angelkumpels Hendrik und Benni mal nen richtigen Wandertag gemacht. Wir haben den ganzen Hufeisensee abgefischt (komplett rumgelaufen) und der See hat immerhin 64 Hektar Wasserfläche. 
Das Ergebnis war ziemlich ernüchternd: Ein 55 cm langer Hecht bei Benni auf Spro-Wobbler im Barschdesing, ein Nachläufer in gleicher Größe, der sowohl bei Benni als auch bei mir ein paar Mal hinterherkam. Bei Hendrik tat sich garnix. 
Ein anderer Angler kam uns noch entgegen, der einen Hecht von schätzungsweise  70 cm in der Tüte hatte.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@chris_182,
Perti zu deinem Hecht.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Hai2 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ey Leute ihr macht mich richtig kirre!!|uhoh: 

Bei uns ist das raubfischangeln erst ab dem 16.5. erlaubt und ihr schreibt hier schon von so guten fängen!#6 

Naja könnt euch ja vorstellen,was ich am montag zu tun hab!:q 

Zum ersten mal dieses jahr raubfischangeln.Man könnte sagen,dass ich richtig heiß drauf bin.

Naja werd mal weiter stunden zählen und vielleicht kommt ja dienstag auch ne fangmeldung von mir rein!#c 


Petri, marc


----------



## Knobbes (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, habs gestern auch mal am Neckar probiert, aber ausser ein paar kleinenen Barschen ging nix.
Naja, jetzt gehts diesen samstag nochmal auf Zander, mal schauen wie , oder ob überhaupt was geht.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## worker_one (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war Pfingstsonntag und Pfingstmontag los.
Sonntag war das Wetter bei uns echt sch***e. Den ganzen Tag nur Dauerregen. Aber egal! Nachdem am Samstag der Dorfpfingstbaum ordendlich begossen wurde, tat mir frische Luft doch ganz gut:v.
Am Wasser angekommen hab ich gleich mal meinen neuen Wobbler, einen Rapala Super Shad Rap Barsch ausprobiert. Vorsichtig ans Ufer gepirscht und aussichtsreiche Stellen angeworfen,..... doch ohne Erfolg. Etliche Schilfgürtel abgegrast, doch nichts. Vielleicht ist der Wobbler ja doch nicht so toll;+ 
Naja, ein paar Würfe mach ich noch und dann.........doch zu Ende denken konnte nicht, ein Ruck ging durch die Rute. An einer kleinen Landzunge konnte ich nach kurzem Drill einen kleine Hecht von immerhin 47cm (Foto links) landen. Der wurde schonend zurückgesetzt. Ich denk das ist ein Großfisch-Wobbler|kopfkrat. Probieren ich´s eben weiter. Doch außer Regen, Regen und nochmals Regen gabs für mich heute nix mehr zu holen.

Neuer Tag, neues Glück!
Wieder den Super Shad Rap rangehängt und losgehts. Ein gekonnter Wurf und zack das Ding hing............auf nimmerwiedersehen im Baum:c.
Dann nehm ich jetzt mal einen Gufi, Attractor H, flieder, wieder die guten Stellen und wieder nischt.#d 
So was hab ich denn noch, nehm ich mal den Grandma Deep Runner für die tieferen Stellen. Der erste Wurf und schon war die Rute krumm. Ein 57cm Hecht (Foto rechts) hatte sich den Wobbler an der Kante zum Tiefen geschnappt. Die Landung verlief ohne Problem. Den gabs dann zum Abendessen lecker gebraten. 

Im grossen und ganzen verlief Pfingsten ganz ordentlich. Da es erst der 2. und 3. Hecht überhaupt bei mir war, ist die Freude noch größer. Trotz des Verlustes:c.

In diesem Sinne, Petri
Jan


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute an der Wippertalsperre im Harz. Zielfisch war der Hecht. Am 1.Mai war ich mit Boardie Dorschi da und wir konnten auch 2 Hecht fangen und hatten noch mehrere Nachläufer. Heute jedoch wollten die Entenschnäbel gar nicht. Nicht mal einen Nachläufer konnte ich registrieren. 
Ein Schneidertag wurde es trotzdem nicht....
Mittags bei Sonnenschein bekam ich endlich einen Biss auf meinen (flachlaufenden) grün-schwarz-gestreiften Conrad-Wobbler. Kurzer starker Widerstand, ein heller Fischleib war für einen Moment zu sehen, dann schlitze der Haken aus. Weitere würde mit diesem Wobbler brachten an dieser Stelle nix, darum wechselte ich zu einem ebenfalls nicht gerade tieflaufenden Balzer-Wobbler im Barschdekor. Gleich der erste Wurf brachte den wahrscheinlich selben Fisch wieder an den Haken. Diesmal durfte ich fünf Minuten lang drillen. Dann zeigte sich aber statt dem erhofften HEcht ein großer Zander an der Oberfläche. Ich dachte ich könnte ihn landen, aber dann schlitze der Haken kurz vorm Ufer doch noch aus. Sehr ärgerlich, denn das war ein richtiges Prachtexemplar von geschätzten 80 cm. Zander mag ich zwar eigentlich nicht, aber ein Foto hätte ich von dem schon gerne gehabt. Weitere Versuche mit anderen Ködern an dieser Stelle brachten nix mehr. Ich ging weiter und fischte wieder mit meinem bewährten Conrad-Wobbler. Einige Zeit später wieder ein Biss darauf und wieder ein Zander. Den konnte ich landen und er hatte 61 cm. Allein schon wegen Schonzeit wieder zurückgesetzt. Bald darauf dann noch ein Zander von 51 cm, wieder auf den Conrad-Wobbler. Das wars dann. Nunja, da ich auf Zander wiegesagt nicht sehr scharf bin, war ich nicht total zufrieden aber auch wegen dem großen verlorenen Stachelritter, der wäre mir dann doch recht gewesen. Ein paar Hechte wären mir zwar viel lieber gewesen, aber trotzdem sehr erstaunlich, dass die Zander bei Sonnenschein und wenig Wind mittags auf die flachlaufenden Wobbler gebissen haben und das in der tiefen Talsperre.


----------



## honeybee (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs. Gestern früh, heute früh und heute abend auch nochmal. Zuvor musste ich mir aber einen Plan zurecht legen, wie ich das wohl machen werde. Iss ja gar nicht alles sooooo einfach wenn man alleine los zieht. Zumal ich gestern das erste mal ohne Begleitung los bin. Irgend wie ein sau komisches Gefühl. 14 Jahre lang angeln gehen, aber nie alleine:q 

Gestern war das Wetter nicht so besonders, dem entsprechend war auch der Fangerfolg. Nämlich NULL#c 

Also bin ich heute wieder los gezogen (bin ja ehrgeizig ). Das Wetter war super, kein Angler weit und breit, also konnte ich mich voll austoben 

Tja, 4 Stunden lang das Gewässer so weit es möglich ist abgeklappert. Und???? Ja was, NIX.#c  Auffällig waren aber die unmengen an Weißfisch an der Wasseroberfläche. Genossen sie die Morgensonne??? Oder sammelten sie nur die Insekten von der Wasseroberfläche??? Es war mir ein Rätsel. Frustwürfe genau in die Mitte der "Versammlungen" brachten auch nix. Ausser mal ein nettes platschen. Aber so richtig gestört hat sie das wohl auch nicht. Der Abend verlief in etwa genauso. Nur bewaffnete ich mich nicht mit der Spinnrute, sondern mit der Stippe und einer Köfirute. Ich konnte wenigstens ein paar Rotaugen stippen und ein 25cm Exemplar plazierte ich vor der Krautkante. Aber da war wohl auch nix los. :c 
Nur weiß ich jetzt, das in dem Gewässer die Rotaugen noch nicht abgelaicht haben. Deswegen auch diese Massenversammlungen.

Und da ich heute morgen irgendwann so die Nase voll hatte, machte ich einfach mal ein paar Bilder. Ok, eins ist vom Sonntag. Ach ja, Sonntag war ich ja auch angeln......und NIX gefangen.

Hier mal ein kleiner aber sehr feiner Bau von Waldameisen. So ein alter Birkenstamm ist schon was feines.






Hier mal ein paar der Paarungswilligen 







Und wie man sehen kann, war das wetter heute wirklich suuuuuuuper





Hier das Steilufer, was leider unerreichbar bleibt :c :c 






Und Frau Schnecke... Ob man die auch essen kann? :q


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vorgestern in der Dämmerung mit Attractor Lachsorange 8,5 cm trübes Wasser. Gleich beim 5ten Wurf, hab noch mit nem Kollegen geschnackt und auf einmal rumst es in der Rute, ich sofort angeschlagen und nach kurzen Drill hatte ich meinen ersten maßigen Zander in den Händen. Danach hatte ich noch nen schönen Hecht von 65 cm der mir kurz vor der Landung nen Salto zeigte :q


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moinsen!
issn quasi n kleiner nachtrag, denn meine raubfischfaenge diesen jahre habe ich vor der in holland beginnenden schonzeit 'erledigt' 

das war mitte maerz, und ich habe unverhofft an 2 tagen 7 zanderbisse gehabt. 2 davon konnte ich landen...der rest hat kurz vorher wieder abgedreht. waren keine riesen-der grosse war ca 65cm, und der kleine eher im 45er bereich. 

'es geschah am hellichten tag' in der naehe von maastricht . ich wollte mir nur mal das schwimmverhalten von 2 neuen rapalas ansehen..und da haben die zander im wasser was nicht tiefer als 1,5 - 2,5 meter ist gebissen. habe mich fast erschrocken...denn ich habe echt nicht damit gerechnet.

da die wobbler fuer 4 euro im angebot waren habe ich sie mir direkt nochmal doppelt nachgekauft.
sie heissen: rapala shad rap silver plated shallow runner in 5cm und 5g silver shiner
und           rapala shad rap silver palted shallow runner in 7cm 7g silver blue

die haben so eine 'stufenschaufel' und laufen echt flach.

kann kaum mehr abwarten, bis hier bei uns die schonzeit vorbei ist (28.mai).
gruss,

mike


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab heute morgen an der Saale leider nen Hecht von 70 cm verloren, weil ich kein Stahlvorfach hatte. Gebissen hat er auf nen silbernen Mini-Effzettblinker. Denke aber, dass er deswegen bestimmt nicht zugrunde geht. 
Es war mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrschenlichkeit der gleiche Hecht, den Boardie Murphy88 am Sonntag schon gefangen und zurückgesetzt hat (gleiche Stelle, gleiche Größe).


----------



## Knobbes (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit, das mit dem Hecht kann mal passieren,
ist mir letzt beim Zanderfischen mit Köffifetzern auch so gegangen, beim rausziehen ist der Hecht drauf gegangen und war dann gleich mit ca. 10 cm Schnur weg.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## **bass** (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

oh mann,wenn ich so die berichte lese... noch 20 ganzer tage dann darf ich auch wieder los und dieses jahr gibt's fotos...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wann:25-6
Wer: 2 Freunde und ich
Wie: Gewobbelt und geblinkert
Wann :18-30Uhr-21-30UHr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer von Meckelfeld Glüsingen
Wetter: viel zu warm:r 
Fänge:  1 kl. Barsch,1Nachläfer(Hecht ca. 50cm),jeder ca. 10 Mückenbisse|gr: 

Fazit: Der sclechteste Angeltag ist immer noch beeser als ein guter Arbeitstag:q 

Die Woche vorher kamen gute Hechte aus dem See(97cm,1,15cm und viele andere gute noch)Was solls,ich gebe nicht auf!!!


MFG: Stefan#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Florian Eu (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kleiner Barsch und Forelle.. auf Spinner

Beim Hecht hat leider die Cam versagt |gr:  :c 
na ja egal.. war sowieso nur 35cm lang...


----------



## Kurzer (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil! Schöne Fische!

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil aus Hamburgo de Janero wünscht Jonas#6


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moinsen!
habe heute morgen auch noch n 60er zander in der naehe von maastricht fangen koennen. allerdings analog fotografiert 
ist mir wieder auf den 5cm und 5gr weisfisch shad rap von rapala eingestiegen. 

jetzt habe ich mal ne frage, hat euch n zander schon mal die schnur durchgebissen? meine ersten 2 shad raps sind naemlich so verloren gegangen. die zander sind ca. 1m vom ufer heftigst auf die wobbler eingestiegen. den ersten konnte ich keine 2 sekunden drillen, da war das ganze schon ab...und den zweiten habe ich ca. 30sek gedrillt, bis er mir den wobbler auch noch abbiss. verwendet habe ich ne 0.25 schnur. ich konnte auch gut sehen, dass es kein hecht war. seitdem fische ich auf zander auch nur mit nem stahlvorfach. ist mir zu bitter wenn da n fisch mit wobbler rumschwimmen muss, und auch zu riskant .
gruss,
mike


----------



## Floschek (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe bis jetzt leider erst einen Aal von gut 50cm gefangen, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## Birger (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Powermike1977: das ist mir bei Zander auch schon passiert, dann allerdings mit der 10er Fireline beim Twistern. Die hat eh keine Abriebfestigkeit und dann hatte ich vorher schon 3 Zander gefangen, danach war die Schnur etwas aufgerauht. Mit einer 25er sollte das aber eigentlich nicht passieren, sieht für mich entweder nach Hecht oder nach schlechtem Knoten aus.


----------



## Hansen (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin allerseits!
Habe am 21. diesen ordentlichen 74er Zander auf ReefRunner beim Schleppen erwischt.
Petri Heil,
Hannes


----------



## Darry (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nachtrag vom Freitag morgen 6.33Uhr:

Nach unzähligen Versuchen und Stundenlangem abfischen unseres Sees, einigen Fehlbissen und dem Verlust eines guten Hechts 5m vor dem Ufer, war es am Freitag dann endlich soweit - der erste ordentlich Raubfisch in diesem Jahr 71cm 5 Pfd. - gefangen auf den guten alten 4er Mepps beim ersten Wurf (Silber mit blauen Punkten), nachdem 1,5 Std. die teueren Supperwobbler nichts brachten.

Gruss und Petri H.


----------



## Knobbes (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch Darry,
Petri zum Fang, der kann sich sehen lassen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Ghanja (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, ich dachte ich schreibe mal paar Gedanken zu diesem Thread. Der Verfasser hat ihn ja mit den Worten "Hier bitte alle Raubfischfänge rein" eröffnet. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Sinne der Überschaubarkeit auch so bleiben. Fangmeldungen, Bilder und Glückwünsche sind auch voll ok  #6 . 
Was diesen Thread allerdings sinnlos breit tritt sind Meldungen ala "aktuelle Nachläufer, Vorfachkiller & Co". Man könnte doch so allgemeinen Geschichten einen extra Thread widmen. Ob nun ein 45er Hecht für 5 m einen kleinen Wobbler verfolgt hat, interessiert doch echt keinen in einem Thread, wo Fänge (und evtl. Bilder) gepostet werden sollten  #c .


----------



## honeybee (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich dachte ich schreibe mal paar Gedanken zu diesem Thread. Der Verfasser hat ihn ja mit den Worten "Hier bitte alle Raubfischfänge rein" eröffnet. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Sinne der Überschaubarkeit auch so bleiben. Fangmeldungen, Bilder und Glückwünsche sind auch voll ok #6 .
> Was diesen Thread allerdings sinnlos breit tritt sind Meldungen ala "aktuelle Nachläufer, Vorfachkiller & Co". Man könnte doch so allgemeinen Geschichten einen extra Thread widmen. Ob nun ein 45er Hecht für 5 m einen kleinen Wobbler verfolgt hat, interessiert doch echt keinen in einem Thread, wo Fänge (und evtl. Bilder) gepostet werden sollten #c .


 
#6 #6 #6  Dann werde ich mal einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Denn ich bin ja auch oft erfolglos |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe eben einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Fang an der Saale gemacht. Zunächst war ich an einem kleinen Wehr von einem Nebenarm, wo ich nur 3 Döbel auf 3er Spinner gefangen habe. Dann aber passiert es: Ich versucht es mit einem silbernen 30 g -Effzettblinker an der Stelle, wo schon der Hecht steht, der mir letzte Woche die Schnur durchgebissen hatte. Gleich beim allerersten Wurf ein heftiger Ruck und ich dachte ich habe ihn. Nach etwa fünf Minuten Drill dachte  ich dann aber ich sehe nicht richtig. Ein Mamorkarpfen!!! Die Landung gelang und der Fisch hatte 75 cm. Ich schwöre, dass dieser Fisch nicht von außen gehakt war. Der Haken des Blinkers saß völlig regulär im Maul. Doch es kam noch besser. Etwa 10 Minuten später der nächste Einsteiger und es war doch tatsächlich wieder ein Mamorkarpfen, diesmal 72 cm. Auch dieser war im Maul gehakt. Ich würde das hier echt zugeben, wenn ich die Fische gerissen hätte, wäre ja auch nicht absichtlich gewesen, aber dem war wiegesagt nicht so. Tja, bin immernoch ziemlich baff... Die fische schwimmen wieder.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na Petri Veith!

Die Flossis kennen halt deine Avatar-Überschrift...*gg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Is doch easy ... haben auch schon des öfteren Marmoretten als Beifang beim Schleppfischen etc. gehabt, jedoch hingen da die meisten Drillinge *LEIDER* im Rücken & nicht im Maul ... obwohl es auch reguläre Ausnahmen gab !
Die größten Marmorkarpfen hatten Längen um die 110cm & machten ordentlich Ballett an den Ruten. Auch diese durften alle wieder schwimmen, denn unser Zielfisch der hat Zähne 

Gratulation also zu den schönen Beifängen !  #6 

mfg
meridian


----------



## powermike1977 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @Powermike1977: das ist mir bei Zander auch schon passiert, dann allerdings mit der 10er Fireline beim Twistern. Die hat eh keine Abriebfestigkeit und dann hatte ich vorher schon 3 Zander gefangen, danach war die Schnur etwas aufgerauht. Mit einer 25er sollte das aber eigentlich nicht passieren, sieht für mich entweder nach Hecht oder nach schlechtem Knoten aus.




auf keinen fall weder das eine noch das andere...zander war deutlich zu sehen, und die schnur wurde 1a abgebissen...das sah man am schnurende.

egal, benutze eh nur noch n stahlvorfach...und heute hats sich nochmal ausgezahlt, denn ich habe meinen ersten saisonhecht gelandet...sage und schreibe 55cm  
quasi mein rekord...und mein insgesamt 3. hecht! wieder der gleiche wobbler wie im vorangegangenen posting. ein traum das teil! (vorher konnte ich noch eine im ruecken gehakte kilobrasse landen...das ist auch schon die zweite nervensaege die da rangegangen ist...der drill war trotzdem ok )

gruss,
mike


----------



## Schwedenulli (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo aus Schweden!

Bei uns geht`s im Moment Super ab:
1 x 124 cm mit 30 Pfund
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53135,
1 x 123 cm mit 25 Pfund, sowie mehrere über einen Meter.
Mehr Fotos von den Fischen gibt`s unter anderem hier:http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=april05_schweden_ferienhaeuser

Worauf wartet Ihr noch....???
Hej då
Schwedenulli  |wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Schwedenulli schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf wartet Ihr noch....???


auf´s Kleingeld :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Super Petri Veit. Ich wünschte ich würde mal einen fangen


----------



## Schwedenulli (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> auf´s Kleingeld :q



Schreib`doch `nen Bericht für`s Magazin.
Musst dann - nur noch :m -  gewinnen!

Schwedenulli |wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Schwedenulli schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib`doch `nen Bericht für`s Magazin.
> Musst dann - nur noch :m -  gewinnen!



;-) ... diese Aufgabe habe ich bereits hinter mir ... muss nur noch auf Fortuna hoffen  #h . Wünschte, Sie würde mich nicht immer übersehen 

Gruss
meridian


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






 :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> :q



 #r easy #r​


----------



## Dorschi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri TInsen!
Wo faßt Du denn das Prachtstück an, daß man Deine Hände gar nich sieht? An der Wandhalterung?   
Beste Grüße


----------



## STeVie (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich lass mal ein Bild sprechen, denn das war nicht alles, ausführlichen Bericht gibts heute Abend! :q


----------



## HEWAZA (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Petri TInsen!
> Wo faßt Du denn das Prachtstück an, daß man Deine Hände gar nich sieht? An der Wandhalterung?
> Beste Grüße


 
#6 :q #6 :q #6


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Tinsen + Stevie 

Gratualtion zu den "Stachelrittern :q"

Ich hab am Samstag 2 Zander erwischt, leider nur kleinere, aber wenigstens hats in der Spinnrute mal wieder gezittert 





Hier der erste: 





Gerade als ich ihn wieder released, hatte kam dann Dorsch1 des Weges - wir wollten das Spinnfischen eigentlich beenden.. aber ein letzter Wurf muss natürlich sein. 

und Peng, saß schon wieder einer drauf.. diesmal aber ein wirklich kleiner
von vielleicht 35cm oder so... naja soll der halt mal in 5 Jahren nochmal kommen  





am Sonntag morgen konnte ich dann noch eine Bachforelle erwischen:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Franz, an so einem Bach habe ich auch angefangen...*träum*

Leider is da nur noch Flugangeln erlaubt - ich glaub ich muss mal dringend nach Bayern....*g

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> ich glaub ich muss mal dringend nach Bayern....*g


Ich auch 
Mir graust schon vor dem Wochenende hier in Karlsruhe.. bei dem Wetter nicht angeln ? unvorstellbar :q 
Naja, vielleicht packt mich ja der Wahnsinn und ich fahr morgen Nachmittag mal schnell bis Sonntag nach Bayern - mich hat das Fieber irgendwie schon wieder voll erwischt :q


----------



## Tinsen (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

petri franzl


----------



## Tinsen (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin,

gestern war ich nach dem verlegen von wasserleitungen auf meiner "pondarosa" nochmal kurz aufm see, die angel schwingen.

eigentlich sollte es ja auf hecht & zander gehen.

ich habe mit einem 19cm wobbler gefischt. weißfischdesign mit nem orangenen bauch. dieser läuft auf 3,5-4 meter.

plötzlich hatte ich einen fetten "rumms" in der angel und die es wurden mir ein paar meter schnur von der rolle gerissen.

danach war erstmal "ruhe". ich konnte gut die schnur einkurbeln. nur gelegentlich merkte ich, dass ein fisch hing, sonst hätte ich gedacht ich habe eine lidl-tüte an der angel.

nun kam der fisch an die oberfläche. ich sah eine riesen-rapfen-granate. ui, ui, ui. 



> "los thomas, mach den kescher auf ! los nun mach schon, er ist gleich am boot."
> 
> "der geht nicht auf !?"
> 
> ...



zu diesem zeitpunkt war der fisch direkt neben dem boot. da er die ganze zeit keine gegenwehr gezeigt hat , war mir die handlandung mit 3 riesen drillingen zu heiß. aber der kescher wollte einfach nicht aufklappen.

nun schwamm der kollege erstmal 2 mal um die geberstange vom echolot !  #q  |kopfkrat  #t  



> "Messer ! Messer ! schneide die verdammte Schnurr durch !!!"



brüllte ich meinem kumpel zu. ich hatte inzwischen meine hand hinter dem kiemendeckel und neben dieser blitzten 3 große, rostfreie drillinge....  :? 

aber alles ging gut !

als der fisch "in meinen armen" war, zitterten mir doch glatt die knie. aber ein geiles teil. 






 |supergri    |supergri


----------



## HEWAZA (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein Monster!!!

Petri Heil...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wow Tinsen - wie machst du das nur ? 

Ich war heute Nacht auf Zander und heute morgen auf Hecht unterwegs... goar nix hat sich getan... aber das Wochenende ist ja noch jung


----------



## Marcus van K (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moinsen,

waren letzte Woche mal auf Hecht in Unseren Boddengewässern.
Gleich mal n shönen Hecht vor dem Boot verloren aber den Tag immer noch mit einem schönen Barsch gerettet.


----------



## Ghanja (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Geiler Fisch - so ein großer Rapfen wärs schon mal  :l


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so, war gestern nochmal oben am See, habe drei hechte gefangen 49,44,42  #t , ein vierter ist mir ab gegangen, hatte dann noch en biss auf en grünen Mann's gummifisch...

49er auf Wobbler





44er auf 4er Prolex





42er auch auf 4er Prolex


----------



## Birger (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute vormittag 6 Hechte, 2 Nachläufer und einen Drillaussteiger, dazu noch einen guten Fehlbiss. Die Hechte beißen gut, aber die Größe...
Fast alles auf den Profi-Blinker mit roter Folie, außer einem Nachläufer auf einen fliederfarbenen G Attractor.


----------



## Case (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte gestern beim Hechtblinkern zwei nette " Beifänge ". 40 und 43 cm, beide ca 2 Pfund. Die Hechte wollten nicht.

Case


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Jungs, bin auch wieder daheim. War das ganze Wochenende beim angeln unterwegs 

Donnerstag Abend als ich in Bayern angekommen bin, bin ich zum Vereinssee gefahren und hab eine Rute mit Köderfisch auf Zander ausgelegt... und mich dann gleich aufs Ohr gehauen  Ich hab von 22Uhr bis 7 Uhr durchgeschlafen :q :q Am nächsten morgen hab ich den Köderfisch dann wieder genauso reingezogen wie ich ihn rausgeworfen habe :q :q 

Am Freitag gings dann an die Vils auf Aal.. so gegen 21 Uhr ist dann mein Kumpel Georg aufgeschlagen.. und hat mir seine neuen Spinnköder gezeigt - Tandemspinner mit giftgrünem Gufi hinten dran. Er hat sie im Uferbereich ein bisschen rumgezogen um mir den Lauf zu zeigen.. dann hat er gesag: "Da mach mal selber, ich finde die laufen ganz gut".. also ich den Bügel aufgeklappt und einfach nur den Köder abgelassen... noch nicht mal ausgeworfen... 2 Sekunden und RUMS... da war schon ein 63er Hechtlein drauf - total irre :q :q 




In der Nacht haben wir dann noch einen Aal und ca. 20 Döbel von 10-60cm gefangen  
Am nächsten Morgen sollte es dann an den Dürnaster Weiher gehen... Wir haben alles bis auf die Ruten schon eingepackt und haben dann noch gemütlich einen Kaffee getrunken... plötzlich geht eine Rolle... nach kurzem aber ziemlich geilen Drill mit Sprüngen usw. konnten wir dann noch eine Bachforelle erwischen... 

Dann gings aber endlich zum Dürnaster Weiher! 
Zuerst mal die Spinnrute geschnappt auf ein Bänkchen gehockt und ca. 200mal vergebens geworfen.. aber ich war einfach viel zu müde und faul anständig zu "blinkern". 
Irgendwann wurds mir dann aber doch zu blöd und ich hab einen Miss-Shad mit rotem Kopf und weißen Körper genommen und bin mal in den Flachwasser-Bereich gegangen... 2. Wurf.... 55er Schusshecht  

Dann stand ich da noch ein bisschen und habe immer wieder den Köder an einer ganz ganz kleinen "Halbinsel" die so 2m ins Wassser ragt vorbeigezogen. Bei der 7! in Worten siebten Attacke konnte ich dann endlich den blödsten Hecht den ich je gesehen habe kurzzeitig anlanden. Der 62er Esox schaffte es doch tatsächlich 6mal hintereinander am Köder vorbei zu schießen. Ich wäre bald wahnsinnig geworden :q 

Nach einem kleinen Nickerchen hab ich mich dann am Nachmittag mal den Barschen gewidmet.. Mit einer Posen-Schleppmontage und Tauwurm als Köder konnte ich dann auch einen von ca. 15cm fangen :q 

Am Abend gings dann mit Köfi auf Zander. Zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr konnte ich 3 Zander landen. Alle an der gleichen Stelle auf ein ca. 10cm langes Rotauge an der Posenmontage 1m über Grund angeboten. 
Hier mal einer davon: 







Alles in Allem nix besonderes gefangen aber doch viele verschiedene Raubfische - und ich hab mal wieder was für meine Kühltruhe und den Räucherschrank getan. Den Hecht von Freitag und einen Zander hab ich nämlich für den Verzehr vorgesehen


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Franz #6 Wie immer,mal wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht#h


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil Franzl, der Otterweiher scheint ja ein gutes Gewässer zu sein.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

meine herren!
das sind doch super faenge auf seite 6 hier! ich muss erst wieder bis mittwoch warten um mal auf die pirsch zu gehen.

der rapfen ist ja echt n knaller! und die live-zitate finde ich witzig! hatte mal ne aehnliche konversation mit meinem angelkollegen, bis der aus lauter verzweiflung in das vorfach gegriffen hat...dann wurde es auf einmal extrem ruhig.

@franz: "nix besonderes gefangen" ...beneidenswerte "arroganz" die du da hast (nicht so gemeint)...du brauchst wahrscheinlich n weissen hai im see um den adrenalinspiegel auch nur ansatzweise aus dem tiefschlaf zu wecken ...cooler bericht und traum fische! bon apetit!
wuenschte hier ginge es bei jedem ansitz so ab!
gruss,
mike


----------



## Zanderkisser (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Alexander2781 schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Heil Franzl, der Otterweiher scheint ja ein gutes Gewässer zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander2781


Hey Alex,
das war ein anderes Gewässer,nicht der Otterweiher!!
Ach ja,Petri Heil Franzl!!#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Zanderkisser (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ach ja, und das war mein Auftakt an nem Vereinsgewässer:Zander mit 57 cm unds gut 3 Pfund auf Profi Blinker Gr. G grellweiß/grün#6 






Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sauber Thorsten 

Die Oberpfälzer Räuber scheinen langsam richtig wach zu werden #6


----------



## Zanderkisser (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Thorsten
> 
> Die Oberpfälzer Räuber scheinen langsam richtig wach zu werden #6


 
Ja,wach und hungrig....#6 :q 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so wie es aussieht scheinen die hechte ja jetzt schwer aktiv zu sein oder...??


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil Thorsten, das Gewässer sieht aber dem Otterweiher ähnlich!!!

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> so wie es aussieht scheinen die hechte ja jetzt schwer aktiv zu sein oder...??



Jepp... keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Ab und zu gibts einfach mal Tage oder Wochen, wo die beißen wie verrückt  Hatten Zanderkisser und ich im Dezember letzten Jahres auch schon mal in verschärftester Form


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

letzte woche war nichts kein biss, nichts...bei jedem angler mit dem ich gesprochen hatte war auch nichts....und gestern direkt 4 dran gehabt und ein biss, komisch...


----------



## HEWAZA (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gestern in der Naab drei kleine Hechte auf nen 15er Sandra Orange. Und wieder kein Zander...

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp... keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Ab und zu gibts einfach mal Tage oder Wochen, wo die beißen wie verrückt  *Hatten Zanderkisser und ich im Dezember letzten Jahres auch schon mal in verschärftester Form*


Da kann ich nur mit nem riesengroßen *JA* antworten...#6 #6 #6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Hewaza
wo warst´n unterwegs an der Naab ?


----------



## HEWAZA (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Franzl
Allkofer Wasser in Ettmannsdorf am Großen Wehr und am Frohnberger Wehr (mein Hauswasser).

Greets
HEWAZA


----------



## kkanone (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

*Der ERSTE Hecht  *

Am Freitag 030605 17:30 Uhr zog ich kurzentschlossen los, um am Wasser ne Stunde auszuspannen und meinen neuen Wobbler zu testen.

An der Einmündung Mechtersheimer Altrhein (gegenüber KKW Philpsburg) zupfte ich ersteinmal einen Gummifisch über den Grund > kurz vor den Steinpackungen attakierte ein halbstarker Zander, der sich gerade noch befreien konnte #t 

Dann kam der neue *Predatek "Boomerang Shallow" Farbe: Fire Tiger* zum Einsatz. Beim zweiten Wurf konnte ich nach kurzem Kurbeln einen kurzen Widerstand spüren > gleich die Bremse etwas gelöst und nach entspannten Dill von 5 min lag um 18:35 Uhr mein erster Hecht 52 cm im Kescher 
|stolz: 
Samstag gleich nach Bosses Art zubereitet > das war lecker 

@Roman > auf die Predateks kannst Du fast eine Fanggaranie bei den ersten 3 Würfen geben #6 

Schöne Woche noch
Konrad


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rheinangler-NOL schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kam der neue *Predatek "Boomerang Shallow" Farbe: Fire Tiger* zum Einsatz. Beim zweiten Wurf konnte ich nach kurzem Kurbeln einen kurzen Widerstand spüren > gleich die Bremse etwas gelöst und nach entspannten Dill von 5 min lag um 18:35 Uhr mein erster Hecht 52 cm im Kescher
> |stolz:
> Samstag glech nach Bosses Art zubereitet > das war lecker
> 
> @Roman > auf die Predateks kannst Du fast eine Fanggaranie bei den ersten 3 Würfen geben #6



Gratulation zu Deinem Hecht !  #6  #6  #6 

Von der Fängigkeit dieser Köder werden sich schon bald auch andere überzeugen dürfen   

mfg
meridian


----------



## Zanderfreund (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mein Vater war gestern mit mir am Rhein um mal wieder auf Zander zu angeln. Geangelt haben wir von 15:30 bis 18:30. Wir konnten in dieser Zeit 4 Zander und 1 Barsch fangen. Köder waren Lunker City- und Slottershads Gummifische.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gewässer: Seitenarm der Weißen Elster
Fänge: 2 Hechte (60 und 64 cm)
Köder: silberner 5er Spinner, silberner 30g Effzett-Blinker
Mein Angelkumpel hatte auch 2 Hechte. Einen tollen 81er (auf Wobbler) und noch nen 54er (auf Doppelspinner).


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gewässer: Weiße Elster und ein Hochwasserresttümpel gleich daneben in Halle
Angler: Dorschi und ich
Fänge: Dorschi ein 60er Hecht im Restteich auf Krautblinker, ich ebenfalls nen 60er in der fließenden Elster auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil Dorschi & Veit ! 

@Veit 
aber du sollst doch Zander fangen :q :q


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Franz16: Ja, wie es aussieht wird es wohl nix mit meinen Zandern, aber was solls über Hechte freue ich mich mindestens genauso, ansich finde ich die auch schöner als Zander. Dafür ist Zander anspruchsvoller zu fangen in unseren Gewässern zumindest, das ist für mich der Reiz an diesem Fisch. Darum fange ich wahrscheinlich auch keinen...  #c   |supergri


----------



## powermike1977 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moinsen!
habe gestern diese 2 kleinen hechte am maastrichter fussballstadion gefangen. wiedermal auf meine lieblingswobbler, einen 5cm 5g und einen 7cm 7g rapala shad rap in weissfisch silverplated. fotos sind mit dem handy gemacht...aber ich hoffe man kann was erkennen 
gruss,
mike


----------



## GuFi_Verheizer (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

_Mein erster Zander 2005_
Moin alle !

Gestern noch ca. 2 Stunden losgewesen (HH-DoveElbe). 
Beim zweiten Wurf - Biss und Sieg|supergri 

60cm Zander biss auf einen weißen Einzelschwanztwister ca.7cm mit gelbem 7g Kopf. Sehr untypisch....man lernt halt nie aus...|kopfkrat 

Ich war eigentlich auf Barsche aus, wie man am kleinen Twister erkennen kann. 
Leider auch Barschlos geblieben.  
Aber dafür gestern keinen Gufi oder Twister verloren... Sollte ich etwa meinen Nick ändern müssen...

Weiterhin allen noch ein Petri Heil

Gruß
Sven
- Gufi_Verheizer -
oder bald Gufi_Behalter


----------



## Zico (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin , Moin

komme gerad von unseren kleinen Waldsee zurück und bin völlig durchgefroren.
Laut meiner Gänzehaut müßten wir März oder Oktober haben 
Mensch  war mir kalt ...obwohl ich eine Thermojacke mit hatte ; selbst
das " nach Hause radeln " hat mich nicht auf Temperatur gebracht  |rolleyes 
Nagut , zurück zu den Fischen , ausgerüstet mit Maden habe ich nu erstmal
meine Köderfische gefangen .
Das funktionierte ganz gut , nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich genug und 
bestückte zwo ruten mit kleinen Rotfedern .
So gegen 20 Uhr der erste Biss , ließ den Fisch kurz Schnur und dann der
Anhieb ...ohje , wat dickes  
Mal keine " Luftpumpe " , so wird der Satzzander bei uns genannt 
So 2 oder 3 Minuten ging es hin und her ..dann hab ich ihn kurz gesehn , schätze den Zander so auf 75 bis 85cm ...leider is er dann weg wohl doch
zu früh angeschlagen ...egal , der kommt wieder 
Aber irgendwie ging ab 21 Uhr nix mehr ...das einzige was ging war ich 
am Ufer  ..menno war mir kalt .
Achja ...eben noch einen Kumpel getroffen ( Nachbar ..) der war am Rhein
unterwegs ...nix mit Zander  ..nur die Rapfen , wie letztes Jahr .
So ,  nu mal schnell ins Bett 


Gruß ein durchgefrorenner Zico ...


----------



## Congrio (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ah, noch son Spätangler Bin auch meistens um die Zeit unterwegs. Auf Zander immer noch am besten. Letzte Woche war super auf Zander, jetzt isses wieder zu schnell zu kalt geworden. Bin auch die ganze Zeit am Rhein unterwegs und lief auch gut bis Sonntag. Brauchen schnell wieder hohe Temperaturen, ist doch Anglerverachtend, was zZt abgeht... Wünsche gute Nacht, träumst bestimmt vom 85er


----------



## Zico (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hehe ,

jo , bin ein " Spätangler " ,aber mal ne Weile nur mit Köderfisch unterwegs ,
weil das geht ins Geld ... 4 oder 5 Rappalas pro Abend versenken ..dat
gibt Ärger mit der Regierung ..und is auch sonst nich so lustich  |krach: 
Mal abwarten , wenn der Rheinpegel konstant is , die Nächt noch länger ,
die Röcke kürzer ...ohje dat gehört hier nich hin  :q 

so nu aber Matrazenhorchdienst  #h


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hab heute wieder zwei hechte gefangen, einen auf einen Perl-Braunen G Attractor, hab den direkt noch im wasser los gemacht..der war nicht sehr groß, 40 ungefähr

und einen auf en 6er Prolex...hier gibts zwar en bild aber der ist nicht gemessen....


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War ebend nochmal los, ganz schön kalt geworden (alter Schwede). Erster Wurf paar mal gekurbelt, die schnur wanderte ich sofort angehauen. 






Ich hatte mindestens noch 10 gute Bisse aber konnte leider keinen mehr verwerten. Leider...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war gestern mit 2 Kumpels am Vereinssee in HH blinkern


Ergebniss: 2 Hechte (ca. 26+45 cm) 


Was solls,war nen netter Abend#6


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Karl Kani 
Petri Heil 

Beim ersten Wurf ? Sauber


----------



## Case (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Eigentlich wollte ich das Angeln heute Morgen schon absagen, aber nachdem sich mir die halbe Party von gestern noch mal gezeigt hat  :v  gings einigermaßen. Also mal zwei Köfi-Ruten reingeballert und mich erst 'ne Weile bedauert. Überraschenderweise kam nach zwei Stunden tatsächlich ein Biss und ich mußte den 70er durch eine 5 Meter Krautbank durchzerren. Weil die Verwandschaft nach Forellen geschrien hat ging ich noch kurz zum Forellenbach und hab da glatt in 20 Minuten noch 3 30er Bachforellen gefangen. 

Case


----------



## Darry (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

und wieder ein kleiner Pike mehr, da unser Zielfisch "Bachforelle" keine Lust hatte, mussten zwei kleine Barsche und dieser Hecht herhalten. Gewicht und Länge? durfte weiterwachsen, schätze ca. 60-65cm.


----------



## Zanderkisser (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich bring hier mal wieder Leben rein...#6 

Heut war ich an der Luhe unterwegs.Ein kleiner Forellenbach...#6 
Direkt unter ner kleinen Brücke konnte ich diese 39,5 cm Bachforelle zum Anbiß verleiten...




Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Adrian* (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab gestern von Acharaigas gehört, er hat bei uns im see wohl ein hecht von 1,02m gefangen....


----------



## Kurzer (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Angel Andy

Korrekt, der "Kollege" ist ganz schön mutig. Auch an Privatteichen haben alle Lebewesen die gleichen Rechte.

Gruß


----------



## Edte (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hiho 


Eigentlich wollte ich vorgestern mit nem Kumpel auf aal , aber das mit den aalen wurde leider nichts aber es gab andere lustige Fänge:q 

Habe uns gegen 20 Uhr getroffen , also noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute:g  und nach dem dritten wurf gab es Fisch , naja Fischchen ein kleiner Hecht schnappte sich den 10 cm Woobler von Rapala.






Dieser wurde nach Fototermin wieder ins Wasser geschickt.

So nun erst mal Köfis stippen es wurden auch Plötzen und Ukels auf maade verhaftet aber ein minikleiner Hecht fand das wohl auch lecker.






Immer wieder was neues....................:q 

Gruß Edte.


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War eben mit Dorschi an der Weißen Elster. Dorschi hat mal wieder zugeschlagen und einen netten 60er Hecht auf einen Balzer-Wobbler im HEchtdekor gefangen. Petri Heil!
Selbst bin ich diesmal erfolglos gewesen, aber gibt ja schlimmeres zumal ich heute früh schon einen großen Karpfen hatte.


----------



## arno (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin!
Ich bin am Samstag mit unseren Sohn und dessen Freund zum Zanderangeln gefahren.
Zuerst waren wir in Warendorf am Emssee, Köfis holen.
Klasse, 7 Stück in 1,5 Stunden! #c  #c  #c 
Dann zum Groeblinger See ( nur für Vereinsmitglieder).
Die beiden Jungs haben natürlich einen Heidenkrach gemacht!
Nach dem ich mit Ersäufen gedroht habe , wars dann still! |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Eine Rute auf Grund , die andere auf Pose.
So um 1,30 Uhr kam ein Vereinskollege zu uns auf einen Schwatz.
Ich hatte 5 Minuten vorher an der Pose den Letzten Köfi angehängt( Einzelhaken im Schwanz, Güster 6 cm).
Die Jungs lagen in Decken gehüllt zwei Meter neben mir und waren am Schlafen.
Ich hatte die Pose immer wieder ca. 15 Meter vom Ufer von Links nach rechts an mir vorbei treiben lassen.
Naja, und dann halt mitten in der Nacht fange ich einen Hecht!
OK, es war durch den Mond ziehmlich hell, aber man wundert sich schon!
Der Vereinskollege hatte zum Glück seine Kamera dabei!
Ich hatte meine mal wieder vergessen!
Bild kommt also noch!
Der Räuber hatte aber leider nur 58 cm, aber es war dies Jahr mein erster und somit wird er mit Speck in Folie gebraten!
Nach dem ich "Biss" gesagt hatte, waren die Jungs natürlich wieder wach!
Und dann muss ich mich noch bei dem Kollegen bedanken, das er den Hecht zu mir geschickt hat.
Er hatte dann gerade mal einen 45ger Aal!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wir waren am Samstag auch unterwegs... hier gehts zum Bericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55028


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte heute morgen an einem sehr stark befischten Saalewehr gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Hammerbiss, aber da ich Trottel die Bremse nicht eingestellt hatte riss der Fisch ab. Weiß nicht was es war. Danach gab es einen sehr schönen Barsch von 38 cm und noch 2 Döbel. Köder war in allen Fällen ein silberner 3er Spinner. 
Habe von der Wehrkrone aus gefischt und konnte so auch die Seite des Wehrs befischen, wo man vom Ufer aus nicht herangelangt. Da haben die Fischlis noch nicht so viele Kunstköder gesehen. 
Morgen werde ich das Ganze vielleicht mal mit Pose und Fischchen als Köder versuchen.


----------



## Adrian* (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

vielleicht war es en hecht..?? das die schnur nicht gerissen ist sondern durchgebissen??
oder gibt es dort keine??


----------



## Tinsen (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War am Wochenende auch unterwegs. Leider nur einen Hecht von 83 cm "erbeutet".


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Leider? |kopfkrat 


Ist der hecht oberhalb der Bauchflossen mal in eine Schraube gekommen?

Petri!


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: Ist nicht auszuschließen, obwohl wenn ich nen Tipp abgeben sollte, wäre es eher ein guter Rapfen gewesen. Die kommen an diesem Wehr in letzter Zeit verstärkt in stattlichen Größen vor. Man kann sie oft beim Rauben beobachten.
Gelandet habe ich leider noch keinen davon *heul*


----------



## Adrian* (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ja, jetzt wo du es sagst  #q  #6   ...aber ich konnte mir bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig vorstellen das ein fisch, einfach ne schnur "durchreisst"...desshalb hecht aber  #c 

wenn du da doch so oft rapfen siehst, probier es doch mal gezielt auf die??? 
hol dir en 4er oder 5er Prolex Spinner schmeiss rein und dreh schnell rein..klappt hier immer,nur en richtig großen hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## arno (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, hier nun das Bild:


----------



## catch-company (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo zusammen!

War auch endlich mal wieder gezielt auf vernünftige Schnappis los.
Das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Neben ein paar kleinen Schnappis sind auch ein paar vernünftige hängen geblieben.
Der Hecht war 1,07 m und der größte Zander 85 cm.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Tinsen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

das musste ja mal wieder sein ....    *g*


----------



## catch-company (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sorry Tino, aber ich wollte Dir Deinen Auftritt nicht vermiesen :q   .
Achso, alle Fische kamen innerhalb von 2 Tagen!!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				catch-company schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Tino, aber ich wollte Dir Deinen Auftritt nicht vermiesen :q



LOL ...  heheheh .. *Tinsen & Robert* --> easy Fische ! GRTZ & WEITERMACHEN  !!!


----------



## Tinsen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nix vermiest. ich sag ja: war "nur" ein 83er


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mal mit Spinnrute an der Saale. Bin mit Badeshorts und ein paar Ködern in der Tasche mal zu völlig unberührten Stellen gewatet und geschwommen. Dort haben die Fische wahrscheinlich noch nie einen Kustköder gesehen. Entsprechend war auch das Ergebnis. Wahnsinn, wie es gebissen hat. Teilweise hatte ich bei jedem Wurf einen Biss. Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört die Döbel zu zählen. 30 waren es mindestens, vielleicht sogar 50 Stück. Dazu noch etliche Fehlattacken und ein paar Ausschlitzer. Darunter ein paar richtige Dickköpfe von gut 50 cm. Ich habe ausschließlich mit silbernen Spinnern der Größen 3 - 5 gefischt. Als gelandeten Beifang hatte ich "nur" einen 35 cm langen Barsch. Aber ich hatte leider großes Pech. Beim x-ten Biss war auf einmal ein ganz heftiger Widerstand am anderen Ende zu spüren. Langsame, aber kraftvolle Fluchten. Tja, eine halbe Minute durfte ich den Spass mitmachen, dann war das 30er Fluocarbonvorfach durchgebissen und total aufgerauht. Kann nur ein guter Hecht gewesen sein, der da den 3er Spinner genommen hatte. Sehr, sehr ärgerlich, aber ich denke das muss man hinnehmen. Mit einem Stahlvorfach hätte ich wahrscheinlich wesentlich weniger gefangen und ich bin ja heute auch nicht wirklich auf Hecht gegangen.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich glaub nicht das man mit stahl weniger fängt...


----------



## arno (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit, Du gehst mit Karbon schnur spinnen obwohl Du mit hechten rechnen must?!? #d


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian & Arno: Döbel sind sehr schnurscheu. Es reicht schon, dass man mit durchgehend geflochtener Schnur angelt, dann fängt man wesentlich weniger. Hab mal mit einem Freund ein Vergleichsangeln gemacht 15er Fireline gegen 20er Monofil. Ergebnis bei 2er Spinner als Köder war 1:7 Döbel. Und dafür, dass in der Saale alle Jugeljahre (vielleicht etwas übertrieben) mal ein Hecht beißt lohnt es einfach nicht ein Stahlvorfach zu verwenden, auch wenn es natürlich doof ist, wenns dann so ausgeht wie heute.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das kann ich bestätigen, habe an einem Forellenbächlein angefangen wo es weiter stromab halt auch Döbel gibt. Und wenn man nicht auf dem Boden kriecht, unauffällig präsentiert und den fisch schnell wegführt fängt man nichts.
Habe mal mit geflochtener da probiert, nachdem ich einen im geäst verloren habe - kein Biss!!#q 

Und mit Spinnködern bis zu einer gewissen größe geht wohl jeder ohne stahl|wavey:


----------



## worker_one (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kann man da nicht HardMono verwenden???
Die soll doch fast unsichtbar sein. Und ab einer gewissen Stärke auch Hechttauglich.


----------



## Darry (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Theoretisch sollte HardMono das sein aber praktisch scheint es wohl doch nicht so der Bringer zu sein. Viele der angeblichen "Profis", die früher so Werbung dafür gemacht haben, schreiben nun dass es doch nicht das hält was es verspricht und deshalb schon viele Fische verloren gingen.

Ich trau dem Zeug keinen Zentimeter über den Weg und versuche es deshalb erst gar nicht, denn ich will unsere armen Hechte nicht verangeln#q


----------



## catch-company (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hechtsicher ist Hardmono Erst ab 40 lbs bzw. besser noch 60 lbs Tragkraft, aber diese Durchmesser sind keinesfalls mehr zum leichten Spinnangeln zu gebrauchen.
Sehr praktisch sind Vorfächer aus Hardmono beim Jerken oder Fischen mit großen Wobblern, aber wie gesagt nutze ich auch nur die 60 lbs Variante.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nochmals an der Stelle, wo ich den Hecht gestern dran hatte (ein kleines Wehr an einen Nebenarm der Saale). Habe mit silbernem 4er Spinner von der Wehrkrone aus gefischt. War wieder super! Etliche Döbel gingen an den Haken. 4 davon über 50 cm. Diese konnte ich im gegensatz zu den kleineren Brüdern nicht mehr das Wehr hoch ziehen sondern musste sie immer zur Seite weg drillen. Hatte zwischendurch wieder etwas großes dran, schlitze aber sehr schnell wieder aus. Gut möglich, dass es der große Hecht wieder gewesen ist, denn es kamen dann noch zwei Angler mit Boot, die mir sagten sie hatten ihn diese Woche auch schon zwei Mal dran und konnte ihn ebenfalls nicht landen. Er hat auch bei ihnen auf silbernen Spinner gebissen. Naja, vielleicht erwische ich ihn demnächst doch noch. Hab es heute übrigens auch mal mit kleinen Wobblern im Weißfischdekor versucht, diese brachten aber erstaunlicherweise überhaupt keinen Biss. 
Wetter war klasse, ich bin zwischen durch immermal ne Runde in der Saale geschwommen und hab mich in die Sonne gelegt. So macht Angeln Spass!!!


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

dann versuch den hecht doch mal zu kriegen, ich mein mit stahlvorfach und größeren spinnern oder so, ich glaub das wird nicht immer der selbe hecht gewesen sein, so dumm wird der nämlich nicht sein und ständig auf den kleinen spinner gehen abreissen,ausschlitzen usw....oder?


----------



## Knobbes (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@catch-company,
Klasse Bilder, Perti zum fang.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab eben an der Saale zugeschlagen! 
Alte Methode: silberner 4er Spinner, kurze Hose und dann ab ins Wasser.
An der ersten Stelle bissen nur 4 Bärschlein.
Dann gings an ein kleines Wehr an einem Seitenarm. Lange dauerte es nicht, da hing der erste Döbel am Haken. Dem folgten noch ein paar weitere, dann war die Rute plötzlich richtig krumm. Drei Minuten Drill, in denen ich mich schon auf einen schönen Hecht freute, folgten. Dann war im sprudelnden Wasser kurz was silbriges zu sehen. Riesendöbel, Rapfen??? Kurz darauf konnte ich den prächtigen Übeltäter dann per Hand landen. Eine traumhafte Barbe von 65 cm hatte den Drilling des Spinners voll inhaltiert. Ein besonderer Fang und noch dazu meine zweitgrößte Barbe überhaupt. Schnell zwei Fotos, dann durfte der herrliche Fisch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Darry (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja und wo sind die Fotos?


----------



## seeyou (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Sonntag war ich mt nem Kumpel auf der Möhne. Ausbeute 4 Hechte (alle leider nur um die 50) und zwei Barsche. Einen richtig guten Biss hatten wir beim Schleppen, hat aber nix eingebracht. Gebissen haben zwei auf Abu Garcia Wobbler in rot/weiß und zwei auf DAM Wobbler im Barschdesign, ufernah in ca 1m Tiefe. Gruß, js.


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Darry: Wirste mal in den nächsten Monaten im Board-Magazin zu sehen bekommen.

@ all: War eben nochmal mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Saale an der Ausfahrt eines kleinen Hafens. Wir haben mal versucht einen Zander zu fangen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Mein Freund konnte den einzigen Biss des Abends auf Köderfisch verzeichnen. Es war leider nur ein Döbel, der sich die Ukelei geschnappt hatte. Eine Rute hatte Hendrik auch mit einem Tauwurm bestückt. Darauf fing er noch einen untermaßigen Aal. Ich hatte diesmal nix, von den Köderfischen mal abgesehen. 
Wir werden am Donnerstag nochmal versuchen, den Stachelrittern auf den Zahn zu fühlen, dann aber an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs.....und recht erfolgreich noch dazu.

Hier gehts zum Thread  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55852


----------



## Adrian* (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






 :q  :q  :q 

heute morgen nebenbei mit der spinnrute gefangen....


----------



## Birger (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Dieses Wochenende 6 Hechte, einige Fehlbisse und einen richtig dicken verloren, der ist leider ausgestiegen, son Mist.

Hier mal einer von den besseren:




Und mein erster Zander auf Spinner:





Nicht riesig aber immerhin. Und das an einer 1,5m tiefen Stelle Nachmittags um 5 #c .


----------



## Adrian* (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

geile fische!! hast du den zander gemessen??
was hast du da für ne rute??


----------



## Birger (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ne, den Zander hab ich nicht gemessen, war auch nicht so groß, vielleicht 35cm, mehr nicht. Der Hecht war 78cm und hat ganz nett Alarm gemacht, wenn sie in einem Fluss aufwachsen kämpfen die auch viel besser als ihre Kollegen im See.
Die meisten Hechte hab ich auf den Profi Blinker in größe B gefangen, auch den ganz dicken Biss hatte ich darauf.
Das witzigste: mein Kumpel hatte in nem relativ kleinen Fluss (so 30m breit und 3m tief) mit einem L Attractor in flieder gefischt, weil ich da vorher den dicken Hecht dran hatte. Darauf hat er doch tatsächlich drei Attacken von einem 50er Hecht bekommen, dann nochmal 2 Attacken auf einen I Attractor in blau und dann hab ich ihn mit dem Profiblinker verhaftet, so gierig war der.
Die Rute ist die Diaflash in 3m 20-50g WG.
Die Barsch haben auch wie verrückt auf den gelben Mepps gebissen, aber nur relativ kleine so bis 25cm, die meisten waren nur handlang.
Den größten Barsch und einen mittleren Hecht hat mein Kumpel auf Spinner gefangen, als es stockdunkel war. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Barsche auch nachts noch beißen.


----------



## Profi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

#h Hallo Spinnfischerfraktion ! 
Hier mal drei "Kracher" von mir.
Länge zwischen 115 und 124cm, gewogen hab ich sie nicht.
Nr.1 auf Profiblinker (den Schuhlöffel)
Nr 2 und 3 auf K- Attractor 

Gefangen im Tonloch Silbersee und Baggersee St. Leon.


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

das die richtige größe!!! glückwunsch...welche farbe vom Attractor??


----------



## Profi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

:m Die gingen auf perlbraun. Gefischt hab ich den leichten Kopf (grüner Haken). 

Gruß Eric


----------



## Blackfoot (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute früh ein Hecht 60cm mit Köfi überlisten.

Gruss Blackfoot!


----------



## Profi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

:m  Wieder Top- Tag heute !

6 Bachforellen auf A- Attractor in rauch, die kleinste ca. 40cm, die größte 62cm.

Die Bilder von der großen kommen heute noch !


----------



## Profi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier die Große (besser der Große, da ein Milchner).
Gefangen gestern in der Katzbach auf A- Attractor in rauch.
Meine bisher größte Bachforelle aus diesem kleinen Bach. 

- natürlich releast ! #6


----------



## STeVie (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Boa, was nen Teil! Petri Heil!  :m


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

geiles teil!! petri

hab heute die buhnen am Rhein abgeklappert, 3 Barsche und ein Rapfen, ein bild muss ich morgen mal reinmachen...


----------



## Profi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

|wavey: Hi Adrian.
Wo am Rhein fischst Du denn? Bei uns im Bereich Karlsruhe bis mannheim geht fast gar nichts mehr .


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

kennst du die Ahr??


----------



## Adrian* (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich weiss garnicht wie ich das am besten erklären kann, ich wohne ungefähr ne halbe bis 45stunde von Bonn weg, aber in Rheinland Pfalz.
Du kennst doch bestimmt die Brücke von Remagen, die im zweiten Weltkrieg zusammengebrochen ist, da das ganze stück runter...
Angel quasi zwischen Bonn und Koblenz...läuft recht gut im moment auf fast alles, nur das fast überall tote fische rumliegen, heute ne dicke Barbe, ein Rapfen von bestimmt 70cm und ein Aal...das war nur das was ich heute gesehn hab...ist das bei dir auch so??


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

Dickes Petri Heil zu dem Klops von Bachforelle #6 . Was für ein Fisch, so was möchte ich auch mal in natura sehen.


----------



## Ghanja (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs - Zander waren recht aktiv, doch leider konnte ich nur einen 51er verwerten. Was sonst noch so passiert ist, kann man hier nachlesen.


----------



## Albino (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!


Ich habe heute meine erste wilde Bachforelle gefangen!!!Jipi:q  35cm 500g


Was für ein schönes gefühl so einen Fisch zu keschern.#6 Ich hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so sehr über einen gefangenen Fisch gefreut wie heute.Dabei hatte ich mir heute garkeine chancen ausgerechnet ,da es gut geregnet und gepustet hat!Gefangen hab ich das schöne Tier auf einen 3cm Wobbler im Bachforellen Dekor!Gewässer war die Oberschwinge bei Stade.


Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 


Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na wenn das mal kein guter Abend an der Saale war.
Erstmal kurz blinkern und da gabs 2 Zander von 45 und 53 cm auf silbernen 30 g Effzett-Blinker (juhuu!!! Bin kein (Saale-)Zandernichtfänger mehr), einer in ähnlicher Größe schlitze bei der Landung noch aus. Dann wollte ichs mal mit Wobbler versuchen. Aber nachdem ich zuvor nicht einen Hänger hatte, blieb ich beim allerersten Wurf mit meinem niegelnagelneuen Rapala Husky Jerk hängen. Hmm, da kenne ich nix. Rein ins im Vergleich zu Luft warme Nass und der Wobbler war gerettet. Das hatte mir dann trotzdem die Lust am Blinkern verdorben. Zum Glück!
Stellenwechsel und raus mit den Tauwürmern! Die fanden auch ein paar Abnehmer: 81er Aal (mein größter dieses Jahr), ca. 60 cm langer Aal, Schnürsenkel-Aal, 46er Barbe, ein Döbel und ein Mini-Wels. Dazu noch eine Menge Fehlbisse.
Bis auf den großen Aal durfte alles wieder baden gehen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch!
An dir können sich viele ein Beispiel nehmen.

Schöne Grüße




			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Große (besser der Große, da ein Milchner).
> Gefangen gestern in der Katzbach auf A- Attractor in rauch.
> Meine bisher größte Bachforelle aus diesem kleinen Bach.
> 
> - natürlich releast ! #6


----------



## Profi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier noch was.
Drei Barsche, gefangen letzte Woche auf A- Attractor (Babybarsch) und 15cm Shad in Feuergelb. Die beiden besseren Barsche waren 32 und knapp 40cm groß.

Gefangen im Altrhein bei Philippsburg.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Barsch auf Profi-Blinker...





Barsch aus Balzer spinner...





auch auf balzer spinner...





das bild vom rapfen ist leider weg...


----------



## Profi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Der hat sich aber leicht übernommen am Profiblinker !:q


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

still und leise hatte ich an der buhne auf en kleine zander gehoft aber der tut's auch...


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

fischst du eigentlich bremse oder rücklauf??


----------



## Profi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Profi
> 
> fischst du eigentlich bremse oder rücklauf??


 
|supergri Auf diese frage hab ich schon gewartet! :q 

Ich fische NUR mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre, da bin ich sicher einer ganz Wenigen.
Es hat sehr viele Vorzüge.
Die Schnur verdrallt nicht mehr, aber das ist nicht der Hauptgrund, finde ich.

Man hat so viel mehr gefühl beim Schnurgeben, und letztlich bestimmt man die Bremskraft selber und kann viel besser auf den Fisch eingehen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als wenn der Fisch unerwartet gas gibt, und die Bremse ist zu fest. Schnurbrüche aufgrund zu fester oder ruckartig arbeitender bremse gibt es nicht mehr.
Man muß nur immer die Kurbel festhalten, da die bisse teils heftig sein können, und die Kurbel rasend rückwärts läuft (selber schon blaue Finger gekriegt!).

Auch das ist, wie die Fingerführung der Schnur, reine gewöhnungsache. Ausprobieren - auch wenn s anfangs nicht so klappt- und man fischt nie mehr anderst.
Meine ganzen Großhechte hab ich so gedrillt.

Viel Erfolg !#6


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich fische selber mit dem rücklauf, und sehe das genau so wie du! den text hättest du dir sparen können 
aber vielleicht entschließt sich ja jetzt noch einer auch mal mit dem rücklauf zu fischen...


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern 1,5h an der Naab mit Gummi ===> NICHTS!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern 1,5h an der Naab mit Gummi ===> NICHTS!!!



wo warst denn ?


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naab bei Schwandorf Allkofer Wasser


----------



## Ghanja (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, mich sieht die Naab so schnell nicht wieder ...  :q


----------



## Birger (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich übe das mit dem Rücklauf aus mittlerweile auch, im Drill ist es ne super Sache. Beim Biss muss man sich aber schon dran gewöhnen, gerade bei Hecht oder Forelle die schon recht rabiat an den Köder gehen. Mir ist da schon manches Mal die Kurbel aus der Hand geflutscht, naja Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

das kommt schon noch, ich angel schon immer so...bei mir ist es mit der bremse so, voll ungewohnt, hab letztens mal en hecht über die bremse gedrillt habe echt schiss gehabt weil die bremse immer noch nicht richtig eingestellt war und ich die ganze zeit dran rum fummel musste...


----------



## Profi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier mal ein paar pics von Rapfen, gefangen letzte Woche am Mannheimer Rhein auf c-Attractor in zitonengelb und Feuerwehrrot.

Gruß Eric #h


----------



## Birger (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Profi:
wie führst du die Attraktoren eigentlich im Fluss/Bach für Bachforellen?


----------



## Profi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Birger.
Ich führ sie ganz einfach : Entweder einfach reinkurbeln, oder reinkurbeln mit leichten Rucken. Andere Führung ist in dem flachen Bach eh nicht möglich.
Dabei benutz ich immer ein Stahlvorfach (5kg Fibresteel mit ca70cm ), da alle Hindernisse im Wasser mit Kalkkrusten überzogen sind. Das hat mir früher viele Schnurbrüche beschert.
das Vorfach stört die Forellen überhaupt nicht, trotz kristallklaren Wassers.


----------



## Kaulbarsch (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Loide,

was für ein schöner Thread :q 
Ich bin in den letzten 2 Wochen mit folgenden schönen Fischen verwöhnt worden. Beide aus der Wümme bei Ritterhude mit 7 b.z.w. 10 g Spinner mit allerfeinstem Geschirr ( 13er geflochtene , superleichte Rolle/Rute ) , das waren Sternstunden meiner bisherigen Laufbahn :q :q :q 

Grüße vom Kaulbarsch #h


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Kaulbarsch, 
da kann man dir nur gratulieren. Tolle Fische - und an leichtem Gerät machen die bestimmt richtig Spaß 

Möchtest du uns noch verraten welcher Spinner das war ?


----------



## Birger (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Profi:
ich hab auch schon alles mögliche versucht, übern Grund jiggen (soweit die Strömung es zulässt) mit der Strömung führen, zupfen und absinken lassen. Aber Bisse bekomme ich nur beim einfachen einkurbeln oder leichten zupfen beim einkurbeln, dass entweder quer zur Strömung (am besten) oder gegen die Strömung. Einfach nur stehen lassen und ans Ufer driften lassen geht auch, aber nicht so gut. Mit der Strömung geführte Köder brachten noch garnichts, dabei soll es ja gehen.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,

war von freitag bis heute nachtangeln am Rhein mit der Feeder & Karpfenrute...

hab heute morgen dann in der strömung mehrer jagende fisch gesehn, ich hab mir dann mein spinnrute geholt und mit einem kleinen wobbler geangelt...plötzlich ein biss der abging wie die sau, drillte dann ca. 2 min und hatte den knapp 50-55cm großen rapfen schon fast in der hand als der ein riesen schuss machte, und dabei ist doch tatsächlich der wirbel unterhalb des tönnchen abgebrochen...ich hät mir en ***** abbeissen können!! naja ich werde mich dennen jetzt mal öfters stellen!

hatte auch gestern im hafen ein biss auf einen D Turbotail, einsaugteller weg....


----------



## Riesenblinker (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

|wavey: adrian,

nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wer son Schrott kauft, ist selbst schuld.
Schade um die Fische, die erbärmlich zugrunde gehen, nur weil Billigschrott
eingesetzt wird. - Unverantwortlich und nicht zu entschuldigen.#d 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

das war kein schrott, diese wirbel benutz ich schon immer, die haben schon karpfen,hechte,aale,störe usw. alles ausgehalten, der wirbel muss was gehabt haben...


----------



## ollifischer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Riesenblinker: Kaputtgehen kann immer mal was....hat nicht (immer) was mit Billigschrott oder bekannten "Markenfirmen" zun tun...
meckern ist echt einfach....

schönen abend
Olli


----------



## the doctor (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

unser Tagesresultat#6 

trotz Sonne konnten wir diese 2 Burschen beim Schleppen erwischen#6 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=811226&postcount=327


----------



## Darry (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So habe heute auch mal wieder was beizutragen:Getreu meinem Motto, je früher desto besser konnt ich diesen wunderschönen 82er Hecht heute früh um 5.15Uhr aus unserem Vereinssee überlisten -Gewicht unknown, da wieder released. Für unsere Verhältnisse ist das schon ein richtig guter Fisch. Köder war wie immer der 4er Mepps Silber mit blauen Punkten.

Ein kleiner Hecht und einige Barsche waren an diesem schönnen Tag auch noch drin. Auch hier der 4er Mepps:l 

Konnte heute aber auch meine neue Berkley Lightning Rod und meinen Lip Grip von Berkley einweihen -> Beides empfehlenswert!


----------



## Sepp Meier (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern auch mal los bei uns am Vereinsteich und es biss wirklich gut. Ich habe mit nem kleinen Wobbler ca. 3cm im Barschdekor geangelt und war eigentlich auch auf Barsch aus. Beim dritten Wurf stieg dann auch schon was ein, ich hab gleich gemerkt, dass es nich einer der üblichen kleinen Barsche war. Irgendwann sah ich dann, dass es ein Hecht war, da hatte ich natürlich Angst um meine Schnur, war nämlich nur ne 20er. Hatte dann aber Glück und konnte ihn in den Kescher bugsieren. Hecht von 52cm, der längste Fisch meines bisherigen Lebens  #6 
Habe ihn dann nach dem Fotografieren zurückgesetzt, soll nächstes Jahr nochmal anbeißen  |supergri 






Ansonsten bissen noch zwei Hechte, ein zwerg von vielleicht 15cm und einer, der sich recht gut anfühlte, aber sofort wieder abging  :c 
Barsche hatte ich auch noch 5-10 am Haken, so kann es weitergehen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> unser Tagesresultat#6
> 
> trotz Sonne konnten wir diese 2 Burschen beim Schleppen erwischen#6
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=811226&postcount=327


 



2 Burschen...na ja nicht so übertreiben...BÜTTE !


----------



## the doctor (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Burschen...na ja nicht so übertreiben...BÜTTE !


Ja, Ja......erst mal nachmachen Guido:m |supergri #6


----------



## micha031065 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo zusammen, war Samstag mal wieder seit Monaten am Rhein bei Krefeld fischen. Nachdem mir die schon vorhandenen Angelkolegen mitgeteilt haben, dass nur noch kleine Zander bis max. 55cm zu fangen sind, hatte ich mich drauf eingestellt... nur das schöne Wetter zu genießen. Ich machte also in Ruhe meine Montage fertig und es mir gemütlich. Nach ca. 0,5 Std. der erste von 58cm... und der erste Neid kam auf. nochmal ca.20min später der zweite... 87 cm... Der Neid von zwei anderen echt kapputen Angelkolegen wurde immer Stressiger. Als ich mitbekam das Sie sich an der Tanke mit Korn eingedeckt haben, entschloss ich mich meinen Kram einzupacken und das Angeln zu beenden. leider kam mir noch ein Zander von 93 cm dazwischen. Und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Einer der netten Kolegen drehte durch und stand plötzlich vor mir und wollte mir das Angeln an seinem Rhein verbieten. Da ich kein Mensch bin, der sich nur mit Fäusten zu wehren weiß, versuchte ich diesen Menschen zu beruhigen indem ich Ihm erklärte das ich doch schon beim aufbruch bin... no Chance!!! Nach einem harten harten Kopfstoß, den er mir verpasst hat... meine Nase schmerzt noch...konnte ich Ihn doch so weit beruhigen, dass ich verschwinden konnte. Da dieser Typ bekannt ist, und auch nicht halt macht jemanden ein Messer in den Bauch zu rammen, kann ich nur von Glück reden dort heil weg gekommen zu sein.
Also mir ist das Angeln erst einmal wieder vergangen... Ich finde es echt schade, das man nicht nur glück braucht einen schönen Fisch zu landen... nein, mitlerweile braucht man hier in Krefeld schon Glück wieder heil nach Hause zu kommen.Die letzten Worte die er mir hinterher rief... sehe ich Dich nochmal an meinen Gewässern angeln, schlitze ich Dich auf. Da er schon wegen Totschlages gesessen hat, möchte ich das Glück nicht weiter herraus vordern und mir wohl ein ruhigeres Hobby zulegen. Euch an den ruhigeren Gewässerstrecken wünsche ich noch Petri Heil


----------



## Edte (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

UNGLAUBLICH , wenn er bekannt ist sofort anzeigen und nicht einschüchtern lassen . 
Sein Gewässer..................|krach: #q 

Gruß Edte


----------



## the doctor (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Du musst den Typen anzeigen, so schwer es auch sein wird! Aber man kann sich doch nicht alles gefallen lassen......Mein Rhein#q  ich glaube der Typ muss mal schwimmen gehen.

Es tut mir leid für dich und um dein Hobby. Such dir doch ein Gewässer welches ruhiger ist und wo nicht so viel Pack rumläuft.

Ich hab so nen Hals! Schon vom lesen:r 
Mir ist es aber zum Glück noch nicht passiert


----------



## Adrian* (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

dat gibts doch nicht, warum hast du nicht noch sofort die Polizei gerufen??


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich glaube es wird mal Zeit für ein dreitägiges Treffen an besagter Stelle


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War eben mal wieder an "meinem" (bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen in Hinblick auf diese schlimme Geschichte) kleinen Wehr an einem Nebenarm der Saale. 
Wie schon an den letzten beiden Montagen (65er Barbe, 1,28 m Wels) ging abgesehen von den üblichen Döbeln wieder ein anderer schöner Fisch an den Haken. Diesmal war es ein wunderschöner Barsch von ganz genau 40 cm. Gebissen hat er auf einen 11 cm langen Balzer-Wobbler im Weißfischedkor.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@micha 
Waren es Punks , Huligans oder einfach nur solche bekloppten Checker ? Die haben doch bestimmt nichtmal nen Fischerreischein gehabt oder ? Einfach mal die Polizei rufen wenn nochmal sowas vorkommt , ich hätte es getan. Übrigens das mit dem 3-Tägigen Boarditreffen , ist keine schlechte Idee !


----------



## msdstefan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Wochenende hat es endlich mal wieder geklappt mit einem großen Zander. Nachdem ich im Mai einen Zander von fast 16 Pfund landen konnte, war danach doch etwas mau. Es gingen noch weitere 11 Zander zwischen 1,5 und 7 Pfund an den Haken. Ansonsten bgissen nur die Aale gut, vor allem auf Wurm.
Am Sammstag war es nun endlich wieder Zeit für einen Zweistelligen. Ich saß mit meiner Freundin an einem breiten Kanal an der holländischen Grenze. An dieser Stelle konnte ich bereits 3 Zander bis 6 Pfund landen. Zunächst gingen zwei 60er Hechte an den Haken, die weiter schwimmen durften. Gegen 23 Uhr war es dann so weit. Die Knicklichtpose verschwand mit einem Ruck und ward nicht mehr gesehen. Als ich bei der Rute war, war diese trotz offenem Schnurbügel bereits eifrig am Wippen und die 35er lief mit einem Affenzahn von der Rolle. Ich kam kaum nach mit dem Schnur geben. Sie lief von der Rolle wie beim Auswerfen|uhoh:. Erst nach ca. 100m blieb der Zander kurz stehen, wahrscheinlich zog er aber nur in eine andere Richtung. Dann ging die ransante Fahrt weiter. Aus meinem Hausgewässer sind mir solche Bisse bekannt. Dort angel ich häufig mit dem Modellboot auf sehr große Entfernung, so dass ich große Rollen (Quick 4001/5001, Quick 550P) mit über 400m Schnur verwende. Schnurreserve war also kein Problem. Als Köder verwendete ich eine ca. 10cm lange Rotfeder am 60cm Kevlarvorfach mit Zwilling.
Nach 5min. rasantem Abzug entschloss ich mich anzuschlagen. Nur diesen Fisch nicht verlieren. Gleich von Beginn an musste ich heftig pumpen und mir war klar, dass das einer der großen Zander des Kanals sein musste. Im letzten Jahr war der größte dort gefangene Zander jenseits der 20 Pfund-Marke. 
Endlich am Ufer angelangt mussten noch 2-3 Fluchten mit der guten alten Airway abgefangen werden bis der Fisch im Kescher durch den 2m breiten Schilfgürtel gezogen werden konnte. Nun lag ein 88cm langer genau 12 Pfund schwerer Zander vor uns, mein drittgrößter bisher.#6
Am späteren Abend bissen noch 3 Brataale von ca. 40cm auf Wurm, durften aber auch in einem angrenzenden Teich weiterschwimmen.Was für ein gelungener Abend.
Die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen den 16-Pfünder vom Mai, die anderen den 12-Pfünder vom Wochenende.


----------



## Debilofant (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil zu diesen prächtigen Stachelrittern!!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## micha031065 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schönen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme... Polizei rufen , ist schön und gut... der Typ steht kurz vor der SV . Was wäre, a) wenn die Polizei nichts tut bzw gar nicht erst kommt!!! 
b) was wäre nachdem ich Ihn Angezeigt hätte? Nen Typen der die längste Zeit schon wegen Totschlages gesessen hat , dem macht doch auch nichts mehr aus.Nicht das ich Angst vor so einen **** hätte, doch der Kamf hätte nur ein Ende... und zwar würde einer Drauf gehen. Denn er würde nicht aufhören solange der Wahnsinige noch Atmen würde. Und das liebe Kolegen sollte doch echt nicht der Sinn dieses sonst so ruhigen Hobbys sein. Was mir allerdings sehr zu Denken aufgibt, ist die Zivilkorage. Es waren noch 9 Angler in ca. 10m Entfernung. Alle mind. doppelt so breit und einen Kopf größer als ich!!! Und sehe da, alle saßen plötzlich ganz brav in Ihren Stühlen und schauten aufs Wasser. Nicht einer der auch nur in meiner Richtung schaute. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wem ich lieber eine aufs Maul gehauen hätte, diesem Wahnsinigen oder den  netten Kolegen, die in so einer Situation weg schauen.Und dann, malen diese immer über gewisse Landsleute... Na, die halten in so einer Situation auf jeden Fall zu einander!!! ARMES DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Ghanja (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War vorhin mal schaun, ob ich Herrn Schwarzbarsch finde - und siehe da, ich habe ihn glatt gefunden ...  :q 
Ich musste wieder einmal feststellen, wieviel Spass die Jungs an feinem Geschirr machen koennen. Allerdings scheint hier momentan gut die Sonne so dass ich mich dieser Tage mal frueh am Morgen bzw. in der Daemmerung mal anpirschen werde (die meisten Fische stehen nun im Schutz von Baeumen und Krautfeldern).


----------



## Birger (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Cooler Schwarzbarsch. Haste da auch ein Gewässer in dem Catfish ist?


----------



## Ghanja (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, hier noch ein guter von heute abend (bin nun erst mal rein weil die Muecken doch etwas heftig wurden). Der Gute ist 2 m vom Ufer auf einen Hula Popper geknallt. Stand gut im Futter und war etwas ueber 45 cm.


----------



## honeybee (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na das ist ja mal ein ordentlicher...#6 

Bin ja mal gespannt, was Du dort noch so alles fängst :q


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@honeybee

hast du auch bilder wo von der Quantum mehr zu sehen ist?
bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sie mir holen soll...


----------



## honeybee (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian

Was denn für eine Quantum?


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






diese...oder täusch ich mich da??  ;+   #c 
ist das die Quantum Crypton Manie??


----------



## CarphunterMF (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich am besten den Köderfisch am Haken bei einer Posenmontage festmache????War die letzten 4 Tage am Wasser hatte bestimmt 12 Bisse aber jedesmal war der Köderfisch und der Fisch der gebissen hat weg!!!!

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!

MFG

CarphunterMF


----------



## honeybee (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hmm nein, das ist nicht die Manie HM, obwohl ich die auch habe. Auf dem Bild das ist die Crypton Zander. (ist jetzt nur eine andere Rolle dran)


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus, bist du zufrieden mit der Manie HM oder...??
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@CarphunterMF 

wir holen immer ein drilling, so mittlere und stechen ein haken immer unterhalb der rückenflossen durch das der quasi grade im wasser "schwimmt"....


----------



## honeybee (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus, bist du zufrieden mit der Manie HM oder...??
> trotzdem danke!


 
Jo bin schon zufrieden mit der Manie HM, jedenfalls kann ich nix negatives über die Rute sagen.


----------



## CarphunterMF (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian

ich habe schon alles versucht der fisch zieht den köfi immer vom haken denke das es beim anschlag passiert ich habe auch schon versucht verzögert also nicht direkt anzuschlagen aber hilft nichts!!!!!


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ein moment...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so mach ich den drilling immer an die pose, natürlich kleinere passend zum köderfisch, stech dann natürlich sauber ein, und versuch den haken gut zu verstecken, aber weit genug raus gucken sollte er schon!






und so am grund, da wird das vorfach einfach mit der ködernadel quer durch den köderfisch gestochen, und der drilling dann im köfi versenkt...meisten schneide ich den köderfisch ein oder den kopf ganz ab...denn drilling so rum weil der schwerpunkt vom fisch dann vorne ist und sich das vorfach beim werfen nicht mit dem blei oder haupschnur "vertüddeln" kann...


----------



## CarphunterMF (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So wie das bild oben habe ich schon ausprobiert aber auf dem unteren bild sieht net schlecht aus probier ich in den nächsten tagen mal aus!!!!

Danke nochmal

mfg


----------



## Kaulbarsch (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kaulbarsch,
> da kann man dir nur gratulieren. Tolle Fische - und an leichtem Gerät machen die bestimmt richtig Spaß
> 
> Möchtest du uns noch verraten welcher Spinner das war ?


 
Hallo Franz,

klar, ich mauer doch nicht :q
Der Hecht war auf nen 10g Spinner , silber , rot gestreift - ich glaube Meps 4 heißt der. Der Zander auf einen ganz neuen Spinner - der "River Sounder Silver" 7g vo Zebco - sehr fängig, nen kleinen untermaßigen Hecht ( 50cm ) hatte ich den Tag auch noch an dem selben Spinner. #6 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern wieder kurz blinkern an meinem kleinen Wehr (Saalenebenarm). Diesmal zur Abendzeit. 
Ein absolut frustierendes Erlebnis, auch wenns super gebissen hat.
Nachdem am Vortag mittags nur eher wenige Döbel an den Haken gingen, waren es diesmal wieder über 10 Stück. Der größte hatte 54 cm. Sie gingen alle auf silbernen 4er Spinner. Dann versuchte ich es wieder mit dem 11 cm langen Balzer-Wobbler im Weißfischdekor, der mir tags zuvor den schönen Barsch gebracht hatte. Schon nach wenigen Würfen ging was richtig dickes drauf. KAum war der Fisch gehakt, sah ich die gewaltige Schwanzflosse an der Oberfläche, die zweifellos von einem kapitalen Hecht stammte. Ich war echt guter Hoffnung, dass ich diesmal eine reele Chance habe meinen wahrscheinlich ersten Meterhecht ohne Stahlvorfach zu landen, nachdem ich schon zwei Minuten gedrillt hatte. Doch dann erschlaffte die Schnur plötzlich wieder und zurück blieb nur ein Fluocarbonvorfach mit aufgerauhtem Ende. Also hatte der Riese denn Wobbler doch überschluckt. Sch...!!! Nicht nur für mich sondern auch für den Fisch. Hatte an der Stelle vor einigen Wochen schonmal nen großen Hecht verloren, der ebenfalls die Schnur durchgebissen hatte. Vielleicht wars der selbe. Allen die jetzt wieder schimpfen, dass ich ein Stahlvorfach hätte nehmen müssen, kann ich nur wieder sagen, dass es wirklich eine Zwickmühle für mich als Angler ist. Einerseits möchte ich bewegung an der Rute und die Döbel beißen mit Stahlvorfach nunmal absolut gar nicht. Döbel ist halt der Zielfisch beim Spinnfischen an dieser Stelle und es ist wahrscheinlich wirklich nur dieser eine große Hecht, der da sein Unwesen treibt. Aber natürlich würde ich so einen großen Hecht auch gerne landen und möchte nicht dass ein Fisch durch meine Schuld mit einem Kunstköder im Maul rumschwimmen muss. Wirklich eine knifflige Sache. 
Bin mittlerweile auch sehr frustriert, dass ich dieses Jahr nun schon drei HEchte wegen durchgebissener Schnur verloren habe. In den ganzen Jahren davor ist das kein einziges Mal passiert. 
Aber vielleicht erwische ich den Riesen am kleinen Wehr ja doch irgendwann mal noch.


----------



## cyberotty17 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was soll das denn??
Gesperrt und gut is!


----------



## Birger (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit: du könntest doch die ersten paar würfe mit einem größeren Köder und Stahlvorfach machen, wenn der Hecht beißt, dann doch eh meistens bei den ersten Würfen. Wenn du ihn gefangen hast oder er kein Bock hatte kannst du ja dann auf Döbel ohne Stahl angeln, das müsste doch klappen. Oder sind die Döbel dann vergrätzt?


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				cyberotty17 schrieb:
			
		

> also hier hab ich mal einen richtig guten Fang
> 
> Klick hier


 
*Achtung dort nicht klicken, blöde Abzocke.*

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit - sicherlich schwierig, ich spinne ja auch ab und zu mal (ich meine die angelmethode) und stehe dann bei manchen Ködern auch vor der frage "MIt oder ohne Stahl"?  Aber so kannste da ja nicht weiterfischen, sonst bekommst du eines tages die ganzen Köder in Form eines elend krepierten Hechtes zurück.

Den Vorschlag von Birger finde ich auch gut! Viell. wäre es aber schonmal ein Anfang die Wiederhaken anzubiegen, damit der abgerissene fisch eine chance hat den Köder wieder loszuwerden.

LG by Andy 

PS: Finde ich gut von Dir dass Du so ehrlich bist!


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Birger: Deine Idee ist gut. Ich werde demnächst an dieser Stelle nochmal einen "Großeinsatz" machen mit großen Wobblern und Stahlvorfach. Ich würde diesen Fisch auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen, aber es wäre doch toll auch endlich mal nen richtig großen Esox zu landen und nicht nur dranzuhaben.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit...das ist schon sehr gewagt ohne Stahlvorfach, da du ja laut Fischereischein eh ein Stahlvorfach nutzen mußt! 
Binde dir einfach kurze Stahlvorfächer selber, die schrecken auch keinen Döbel oder Rapfen ab...einfach seven strand....
Es wäre doch schade wenn der Drilling in den Kiemen sitzt und dann abreißt...oder?


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @veit...das ist schon sehr gewagt ohne Stahlvorfach, da du ja laut Fischereischein eh ein Stahlvorfach nutzen mußt!


Das ist mir allerdings neu. Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Weiß nur, dass es Gewässer gibt wo das Stahlvorfach durch die Gewässerordnung (also vom bewirtschaftenden Verein) vorgeschrieben ist. Ist bei uns an der Saale aber nicht so.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

also bei uns ist das so...kein Plan obs bei euch so ist..#c .
trotzdem würde ich mir die Vorfächer binden..#6 .ärger mich ja so schon immer schwarz wenn ein guter Hecht aussteigt.:c ..einen zu verlieren weil ich nächlässig gewesen bin würde ich nicht verkraften...#d .

greetz der Stefan


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jo, da haste im Grunde genommen natürlich recht. Aber ich bin ja noch jung. So oft wie ich angeln gehe, wird mein Traum vom Meterhecht früher oder später schon in Erfüllung gehen. *hoff*


----------



## schwedenfan83 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi ! was findest du blos an den döbeln so toll? ich würd ja NUR auf den hecht angeln  nimm doch einfach ein dickes hardmono das soll doch angeblich für fische unsichtbar sein, oder woran stören die döbel sich? oder hattest du hardmono wenn ja wie dick war es?

ansonsten kann ich mir auch vorstellen das der hecht durchs döbeldrillen angelockt wird.
das heißt... häng doch nachdem du denersten döbel gefangen hast , den als köderfisch rein und dann döbelste weiter!!


----------



## Adrian* (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hardmono ist jawohl im wasser sichtbar, was du meinst ist fluo-carbon schnur...?!


----------



## schwedenfan83 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ne ich meinte , dass die döbel doch hardmono nicht sehen sollten und man es deshalb damit versuchen könnte! |pfisch:


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ schwedenfan83: Naja, es macht halt Spass, wenn ich mal schnell in wenigen Minuten mit dem Fahrrad an die Stelle fahren kann und mir da mal schnell ein paar Döbel blinkere und dabei noch erfrischenderweise ein bisschen im Wasser waten kann. Stundenlang auf einen einzigen Fisch ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit:
Nimm doch einfach an deiner Hechtstelle und generell mit Hechtwobblern, bzw. -ködern eine feines 7x 6,8kg Stahlvorfach und sonst halt 35er - 40er Fluocarbon, aber dann echtes (reines) Fluocarbon und kein Billigzeug wie beispielsweise Berkley (Fluocarbon-Mischung), welches gar kein reines Fluocarbon ist.

Da Austauschen der Vorfächer dauert 10 sec.


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mach ich, werde vielleicht heute vormittag mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## Holger (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hatte gestern einen wunderbaren Angeltag mit unseren gestreiften Freunden...:l 


An einem unserer ostfriesischen Seen konnte ich in 2 Stunden (19:30 bis 21:30 Uhr )etwa 20 Barsche zwischen 15-25 cm landen. Dazu fing ich noch 4 richtig schöne Barsche von 32,34,37 und 43 cm. Als Köder waren besonders der Turbotail und kleine GuFis von 5 cm erfolgreich.


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute früh mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik an einem kleinen Waldsee in Magdeburg blinkern. Ich hatte 2 HEcht von 40 und knapp 50 cm auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. Zwei weitere sind mir noch ausgeschlitzt (einer davon hatte knapp über 50 cm). Hednrik hatte einen Hecht von knapp 30 cm auf Balzer-Wobbler im HEchtdekor.
Gestern hatten wir beim Blinkern an der Saale nur dutzende Döbel gefangen.


----------



## Sepp Meier (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte eben wieder nen schönen Hecht von 53cm fangen. Am leichten Barschgerät hat der Drill schon Spaß gebracht, Köder war nen Colonel Z 4er Spinner im Barschdekor. Ist nach dem Köderwechsel gleich beim ersten Wurf eingestiegen  Fotos reiche ich evtl morgen nach, wenn se schön geworden sind.


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte an der Elbe in Magdeburg gestern abend einen genau 60 cm langen Zander fangen. Er ging auf einen 11 cm langen und 21 g schweren Storm Gummfisch in Firetiger. Nachdem ich in meinem Leben beim Spinnangeln schon zig Fische auf Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler gefangen habe, war dies mein erster "richtiger" Fang auf Gummifisch. Bislang habe ich auf diesen Ködertyp lediglich ein paar Rapfen gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sauber Veit #6 

Freut mich, dass es nun endlich mal mit Gummi geklappt hat


----------



## fish4fun (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute am Main div. Barsche aus der kleinkram Kategorie und ebenso einen grade Maßigen Hecht (der mir leider aus den Händen geflutscht ist).


----------



## Adrian* (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern und vorgestern am Rhein, hab zwei Barsche und einen kleinen Hecht auf einen 1er Balzer Colonel Z spinner gefangen, hat mich echt gefreut...is gut zu wissen das es den im Rhein auch NOCH gibt!


----------



## Adrian* (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Honeybee

muss nochmal grad nerven, was hat die Manie HM für ne aktion??
wieder fast nur reine spitzenaktion oder...??


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bin eben mal ein bisschen an einem kleinen Wehr an einem Nebenarm der Saale blinkern gewesen. Gefangen habe ich fast zwar nur Döbel (ca. 10 Stpck)dafür gab es drei witzige Erlebnisse. Eine etwa 30 cm lange Plötze ging auf einen silbernen 4er spinner. Sauber im Maul gehakt! Einige Döbel fing ich diesmal auch oberhalb vom Wehr. So bekam ich dort dann unter anderem auch einen kleinen Döbel als Nachläufer, der zwar letztendlich nicht mehr zubiss, den Spinner dafür aber soweit vors Wehr verfolgte, dass er dann durch die Strömung nach unten gerissen wurde. Der größte Döbel (gut 50 cm) ging auf einen Wobbler im Weißfischdekor. Er schnappte zu als der Wobbler aufs Wasser platschte und ich noch garnicht begonnen hatte einzuholen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war die letzten Tage leider nicht zum Angeln...jedoch am Wochenende hab ich es fest vor & wenn ich Cam.nicht vergesse mach ich ein paar Pic!
Vorletzten Freitag hab ich jedoch einen Riesenbarsch gesehen beim Füttern & denn würd ich EUCH gerne zeigen...


----------



## Case (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein alter Bekannter von mir. 
Mitte April konnte ich ihm grad noch den Forellenwobbler vor der Schnauze wegreißen. Seit Schonzeitende hab ich's immer wieder probiert. 84cm 10 Pfund.

Grins
case


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

sauber case #6 

der kann sich echt sehen lassen 

Bei mir läufts z.Zt. ganz schlecht... erwisch einfach nix... naja.. morgen ist auch noch ein Tag :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ein alter Bekannter von mir.
> Mitte April konnte ich ihm grad noch den Forellenwobbler vor der Schnauze wegreißen. Seit Schonzeitende hab ich's immer wieder probiert. 84cm 10 Pfund.
> 
> Grins
> case



Hey Case
eher eine ALTE Bekannte würde ich sagen...#6


----------



## WalterE. (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi,
mein kleiner bruder mit unserem gestern gefangenen "mini"(58cm)-hecht.
gebissen au einen getunten colonelz.
schaffe es einfach nicht über die 60cm marke.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na dann zum 2 ten Versuch!
Hab mir den ganzen Text eben gelöscht ...

Heut früh um 4 Uhr raus aus dem Bett & Cafe gemacht dann mal eben ins AB & hin zum Baggerloch!
Es war noch schön Dunkel als ich ankam & die 2 Fischreiher auf mich aufmerksam machte...
Kescher zusammengebaut 1 te Rute mit ca.20cm Rotauge bestückt & im Uferbereich platziert (Wasserteife etwa 3-4 Meter & den Köfi auf 2,5 Meter angeboten)
& den Bissanzeiger Marke -*POWERONOFF*- 
scharf gemacht.
Dann das Fedderfutter angemacht & eine gedrehte geraucht als ich UNHEIMLICHE Geräusche in der Nähe des Schwimmbaggers wahrnahm-VORWITZIG wie ich bin also erstmal leise hin zum Ort des Lärms & in der Zeit kann das Futter durchziehen.
Stehend hinter einem Sandhügel mußte ich mit ansehen wie eine Große Raubmöwe ein Junges Bleeshuhn nach dem anderen verschlingt unter Protest der Eltern!
Grausam die Natur denk ich mir STEINEWERFEND im Morgengrauen dann das unaufhörliche Pipsen des Bissanzeiger´s der mich schnellen Schrittes zu meiner Angel führt...
ein Blick auf die Multirolle zeigt mir das schon sehr viel Schnur abgezogen ist -Rute hoch und schnur in die Hand um die Richtung des Räubers herauszufinden...dieser zieht mitten auf den See-ich warte noch ca.2 min nachdem es mucksmäuschen Still geworden war und keinerlei Schnur mehr abgezogen wurde...dann der Berherzte Anschlag als der Druck auf die Rute wieder zunimmt!
Doch dann was...Sche....denk ich Schnurbruch bei ca.60-80 Meter Schnurabzug und ohne groß Wiederstand gespürt zu haben!
Hätte Kot...können und steh da wie ein kleiner Junge ...

Erstmal eine gedreht und nachgedacht WARUM WARUM WIESO WESHALB...etc!!!???

"Son DRISS ist mir noch NIE PASSIERT"
na ja dann die Futterkorbrute rein ins Wasser in der Hoffnung einen schöner Köfi zu bekommen ist ja noch früh am morgen & die Gedanken immer wieder bei dem Schnurbruch...und dem nicht gesehenen Räuber am Ende...
Köfi klappt auf anhieb und die gleiche Rute wieder fertiggemacht da ich KEINERLEI FEHLER auf der Multirolle & deren Schnur sehen und fühlen konnte...
Dann den 2 ten Köfi wieder in Ufernähe eher Lustlos & Frustriert plaziert & mich mehr dem Futterkorb gewidmet...was soll ich sagen es tat sich auf Köfi nichts mehr die nächsten 2,5 Stunden dafür lief es auf Futterkorb wie "SCHMITZ KATZ" Brassen-Rotaugen-Karpfen & ein Aal...!
Nachdem ich dann einpacken wollte holte ich die Köfirute wie immer ganz langsam ein & da folgt dem Köfi doch glatt vor meinen Füßen ein BARSCH von ca.50 cm länge ich lasse den KÖFI runtertaumeln doch der bisher von mir Größt LIVE gesehene Barsch nimmt ihn nicht& zieht von dannen...
DAS WAR EIN MORGEN so ganz nach meinem GESCHMACK ich könnt jetzt noch Kot...
& wenn ich mir überlege das ein Räuber evtl.jetzt verludert mit 60 - 80 Meter geflochtener im Schlepptau gehts mir gar nicht gut...habe schon Vereinskollegen angerufen das sie auf Schnur & Hechtpose achten sollen die nächsten Tage evtl.kann ja einer die Schnur  überwerfen & den  Fisch  Drillen.

Tja
das zu meinem  Morgen auf Raubfisch ...
PS:"werde aber am späten Mittag auch selber nochmal ausschau halten"


----------



## Ronen (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

59cm .... Elsterflutbecken...Gummifisch


----------



## Profi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Den hab ich am Freitag auf lachsfarbenen F-Attraktor erwischt.
Länge und Gewicht unbekannt, dürfte aber über 1m lang gewesen sein.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

was ist das da für ne rute??


----------



## relied02 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

auch hier nochmal: 60cm hecht auf leeren futterkorb und wurmhaken :q:q:q foto wird die tage noch nachgereicht:l:k


----------



## Profi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian
Das ist eine Eigenbau. 2,75m und relativ hart. War meine erste Eigenbau und von der verarbeitung nicht so top.
Die Rolle ist eine Shimano Symmetre.


----------



## HEWAZA (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Raubfischfreunde:
23.07.05 10.30-12.15Uhr 
4 Barsche (zwischen ca. 25-30cm), 1 Zander ca. 40cm, 4 Hechte (zwischen ca. 45-60cm) in der Naab an einem Wehr auf Sandra Durchsichtig mit Glitter Schwarzer Rücken.

Zwar nicht gescheites aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht trotz Regen.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Raubfischfreunde:
> 23.07.05 10.30-12.15Uhr
> 4 Barsche (zwischen ca. 25-30cm), 1 Zander ca. 40cm, 4 Hechte (zwischen ca. 45-60cm) in der Naab an einem Wehr auf Sandra Durchsichtig mit Glitter Schwarzer Rücken.
> 
> ...



in sowenig Zeit viel Aktion ...
Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag bei ner kleinen Spinnangeltour in Magdeburg auch mal wieder erfolgreich:
An der Elbe: 35er Barsch auf tieflaufenden 8 cm Manns-Wobbler in Firetiger, außerdem ein ?Zander? auf den selben Köder leider ausgeschlitzt
An der Alten Elbe: 66er Rapfen auf flachlaufenenden 8 cm Rapala-Wobbler in Ukeleidekor
Am Prester See: 2 Hechte von 50 und 55 cm auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri-Heil zu deinen super Fängen bei uns in Magdeburg Veit. Also warst du erfolgreich am prester See. Ist doch besser als der Waldsee oder?


----------



## Veit (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Champ!

Der Prester See macht einen guten Eindruck. Wenn die Hechte da schon auf nen einfachen Effzett beißen obwohl massenhaft Futterfisch drin ist, scheint es einen guten Bestand zu geben. Ich würde gerne unseren Friedfischtag dort machen. Wir matchen mal fleißig und als zweite Rute werfe ich noch eine mit Köderfisch und Pose aus. Sollte mich wundern wenn da nicht auch ein Esox draufgeht.


----------



## Adrian* (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

Sieht aber garnicht mal so verkehrt aus....

was für schnur fischst du???


----------



## Profi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian

Carbon X Dynamic 0,20 in weiß. Die hat schon viele Großhechtdrills überlebt. Sie wird allerdings mit der Zeit grau und schlecht sichtbar. Die Schnur ist sehr weich und neigt leicht zu Perücken, wirft sich aber ausgezeichnet und ist sehr eng und rund geflochten.


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Räuber der Räuber,

was haltet Ihr von dem Barsch? 51 cm! Gefangen gestern abend auf Wobbler.#6 

Gruß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kurzer ein *SUPI SCHÖNER FISCH*...!!!
In einem Beitrag von mir (letzte Seite) hab ich diese Begegnung beschrieben mit einem solchen GROßBARSCH werde ihn hoffe ich bis ENDE der Woche auch hier vorstellen können...

Pssst: nur aus Intresse - Lebt er noch!?


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Hechthunter 21,

Barsche solcher größen haben schon was an sich ;->!

Pssst: Möchte keine C&R - Diskusion anfangen, aber diese Barsch wird gegessen. Ich setzte viel zurück aber irgendwann möchte ich ja auch mal was frisches essen.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hmm...2 Dreißiger werden dir aber besser schmecken!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so eine Diskussion will & wollte ich auch nicht entfachen...!

War nur aus Intresse gefragt!

"Guten Hunger wünsch ich dir von ganzem Herzen"


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Regentaucher

warum? Hab noch nie nen 50'iger gegessen. Gibt's da Unterschiede?

Gruß


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kurzer: ohja, die alten und ein Barsch um die 51 ist ja ca 13 - 15 Jahre alt - schmeckt nicht ganz so gut wie ein junger Hüpfer  

So mal ganz kulinarisch gesehn |supergri

HH: keine Panik :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Regentaucher ich denke, 
das du mit den 13 -15 Jahren Alter *nicht* ganz richtig liegst...MEINER MEINUNG nach !


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na jut, ich werde euch berichten wie der Barsch geräuchert geschmeckt hat. Ok?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hechthunter: da könntest du recht haben, der Knabe wird älter sein!


wer mal meine Daten rauskramen, irgendwo habbich das stehn


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

soo nu habbichs:

40cm = 17Jahre ca 900gr
45cm = 21 Jahre ca 1400gr
50cm = 25 Jahre ca. 1800gr

ziemlich alt der Pursche


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey, der hat fast mein Alter der Knabe:q  ich bin doch auch noch jung und knackig...sag meine Maus zumindenst :q |kopfkrat 

Danke euch für die Infos!#6 

Gruß#h 

Daniel


----------



## honeybee (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kurzer....

Ein ganz dickes Petri zu diesem Prachtexemplar.#6  So einen Brummer fängt man nicht all zu oft.

Bisher kam ich noch nicht über die 40iger Marke.....aber das wird noch|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na wer sagst denn...!


----------



## Regentaucher (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ohja, ich vergaß |uhoh: 

dickes Petri auch von mir!!!

51cm ist wirklich selten #6


----------



## Kurzer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke euch...bin auch stolz wie Oskar aud diesen Fang!

Schöne Grüße aus Leipzig!


----------



## JonasH (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jippie! Hab meinen 1. HEcht, gestern morgen um 11.. der Köder war erst 10 Minuten im Wasser und ich noch am Aufbauen! Zwar nur 55 cm aber war halt mein 1. bin so glücklich... habe den schon oft beim rauben beobachtet und dachte mir einfach ich versuche mal direkt den zu fangen und es hat geklappt!!!!! Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## Holger (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Kurzer

Glückwunsch, ein Hammerbarsch !!! Bin auch noch auf der Jagd, die magische 50er Grenze zu knacken. Bis jetzt immer 5 cm davor gestoppt....:q 

@ JonasH

Ebenfalls Glückwunsch !!! War es dein allererster Hecht für dieses Jahr oder generell....?


----------



## the doctor (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

klasse Barsch#6 über 50 will ich auch noch kommen:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

komme nun von meinen Angelstep...16 - 21 Uhr !
Bin ohne Köfis los was ich normal nie mache erstmal Futter angemacht & den Futterkorb gefüllt sowie Maden an den Haken...
Brassen gehen nach ca.30 min  wie gewohnt an den Köder nur kein Rotauge bis zum Schluß !
Hab mich dann dem eingefrorenem Barsch bedient jedoch darauf kein Zupfen...dann eine etwa 25 cm Brasse angeboten & diese wurde mir beim einholen mit einem Ruck vom Drilling geknallt...war wie immer schön am See auch OHNE nennenswerten Erfolg!
Gegenüber von mir sitzend hat ein Kumpel des Vereins einen Zander  fangen können von  87 cm...!!!


----------



## JonasH (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Holger, Genrell mein 1. ... hab den Schein ja auch noch nichtmal *n JAhr, bin schon verdammt stolz auf mich... war ja auch zugleich der erste VErsuch den zu fangen


----------



## Alleskönner (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war gestern mit Barbenflüsterer und seine Frau am Rhein und haben auch gut gefangen!
Zuerst fing Barbenflüsterer 2 Barben hintereinander(wurden zurückgesetzt),danach konnte er eine wunderschöne grosse Nase verhaften!
Später Spinte ich und FräuleinRotauge noch etwas wo ich einen Rapfen von ca.                 die Spannung steigt                       von ca.3cm fing|supergri.
Gegen 21.00 Uhr krachte es in Brabenflüsterers Rute und siehe da,ein schöner FETTER Aal!Der Aal war 63cm gross und richtig FETT.Gegen 22.15 bin ich nochmal ein bissel spinnen gegangen,mit FräuleinRotauges Spinrute weil sie gerade nicht da war und ich keine Lust hatte meine Rute um zu bauen:g.
Es war schon relativ dunkel als ich an einer Steinpackung angefangen hatte zu Spinnen,und plötzlich sprang ein Köfi aus dem Wasser und irgendetwas hinterher.Ich,sofort hingeschmissen mit den 0 Maps und nach dem vierten versuch konnte ich den Fisch haken,es war ein Zander.Mit 46cm nicht gerade riesig aber es war mein erster Rheinzander in solch einer Grösse!
Der Zander wurde natürlich ohne zu überlegen sofort zurückgesetzt!
FräuleinRotauge konnte das natürlich nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und machte an der leichten Spinrute eine Blei drann,Taui drann und rein.Keine 2min später landete sie eine schönen Aal von 55cm der auch richtig FETT war|supergri.
Fotos konnte keiner machen weil keiner eine Kamera dabei hatte
Ps.Ich habe noch meine 2 Gründlinge vergessen:m


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern abend und nochmal heute früh in Magdeburg Spinnfischen. Abends an der Elbe hatte ich 6 Barsche von 15 - 30 cm auf 3er Spinner. Nachts auf Tauwurm beim Einholen der Wurmmontage einen schönen 65er Rapfen. Gemeinsam mit den Boardis Counter-Striker und Karpfenchamp gelang es auch 11 Aale zu überlisten, von denen ich 7 gefangen habe. Morgens erwischte ich am Prester See noch einen 36er Barsch und einen 40er Hechte auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. Ein besserer (gefühlte 60 cm) schlitzte auf selbigen Köder noch aus. Ein silberner Effzett-Blinker brachte einen absoluten Mini-Hecht von vielleicht 25 cm und noch einen von genau 50 cm (wahrscheinlich der selben den ich am Montag schon gefangen hatte).


----------



## HEWAZA (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Samstag 30.07. ca. 18.00Uhr und wieder mal Regen!!!
1 Zanderchen ca. 40cm.
1 Hecht ca. 60cm.
Köder Sandra 12cm Neongelb

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Ghanja (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Haupsache Spaß gehabt - ist ja beruhigend dass es im Flüßchen noch Zander gibt.  :m


----------



## HEWAZA (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

NaJa eher Zanderchen ;-)


----------



## Ghanja (1. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nanana, ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass damit in manchen Gebieten unseres Landes das "Maß" damit schon erfüllt wäre.  |supergri


----------



## Perückenkünstler (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Diesen Sonntag habe ich mit meiner neuen Spinnrute (Shimano Technium) doppelte Premiere feiern dürfen. Im Bereich des ehemaligen Landesgartenschaugeländes in Kehl auf französischer Seite habe ich am hellichten Nachmittag um 15.30, heiß!, klarer Himmel und ebenso das Wasser am Rhein eine Gruppe Barsche aufgespürt und hochgenommen. Das Wasser war an dieser Stelle höchstens 1,5 bis 2m tief . Ein Mepps Black Fury Größe 4 verhalf mir zu meinem Erfolg. Nach dem ich mich eingeworfen hatte und der Köder nicht mehr mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit vor mir ins Wasser klatschte folgten die ersten Bisse! Ich konnte in 45 Minuten etliche Barsche fangen wovon ich 3 mit ca 30-35cm mitgenommen habe. Es waren meine  ersten Barsche mit der Spinnrute, meine  ersten Erfolge mit einem Spinner und nebenbei habe ich meine  Rute eingeweiht!|supergri
Ich kann nun 3 Hechte(57,63,69cm alle wieder frei), 2 Rapfen (einer mit 68cm) und einige Barsche auf mein konto schreiben. Einen  Zander konnte ich dieses  Jahr noch nicht fangen.  Da werde ich wohl noch einmal auf die  armen Köfis zurückgreifen müssen, scheint mir etwas  diffizieler zu sein Zander mit der Spinnrute zu fangen. 
Habe erst dieses Jahr mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen, aus der Motivation heraus auf Köfis verzichten zu können und weil es mal was anderes ist wie Ansitzangeln. Spinnfischen ist zurzeit meine absolute Lieblingsbeschäftigung!|supergri....naja fast.....


----------



## Adrian* (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> Habe erst dieses Jahr mit dem Spinnfischen angefangen, aus der Motivation heraus auf Köfis verzichten zu können und weil es mal was anderes ist wie Ansitzangeln. Spinnfischen ist zurzeit meine absolute Lieblingsbeschäftigung!....naja fast.....



RICHTIG!!! wenn du erst mal den dreh raus hast wirst du nie wieder mit köderfisch angeln! außerdem hast du mit der spinnrute viel mehr chancen!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> RICHTIG!!! wenn du erst mal den dreh raus hast wirst du nie wieder mit köderfisch angeln! außerdem hast du mit der spinnrute viel mehr chancen!



Naja, sag niemals NIE ... denn dann & wann wirds halt einfach nur mit Köderfisch gehen. Kommt immer auf die natürlichen Ge(Um)gebenheiten an 

Viel mehr Chancen ist auch zu pauschal ausgedrückt ... in bestimmten Fällen trifft dies zu, aber wie gesagt, auch nicht immer 

mfg
basti


----------



## Perückenkünstler (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe zwar nichts gegen die Köderfischangelei, bei uns(Elsass) sind auch lebende erlaubt. Doch ein schlechter Beigeschmack war bei mir schon immer dabei, wenn ich eine kleine Laube oder ähnliches angeködert hatte.
Allerdings ging mit Gummi, egal ob Twister oder Shad bei mir noch garnichts, nicht einmal die Spur von einem Biß. Und das sind ja anscheinend die einzigsten Möglichkeiten einen Zander beim Spinnfischen zu erwischen, von Zufallsfängen mal abgesehen. Deswegen werde ich vielleicht doch noch einmal auf die Köfis zurückgreifen, sollte es mit den Gummis nicht doch noch bald mal klappen. Wenigstens 2-3 Zander möchte ich schon noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Holger (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Richtig, Basti.


Bei uns in Ostfrieslands Kanälen kannst du im Sommer deine Gufi-Ausrüstung getrost einmotten. Ganz wenig tut sich bei den Zandern, wenn Sie im Warmwasser nen GuFi sehen. Mit Köfi fängt man aber recht gut.

Gegenteil ab Ende August / Anfang September bis zur Schonzeit....Da heisst es dann nur noch "gib Gummi"....In einigen Gewässern so, in anderen so. Probieren und flexibel sein, lautet die Devise.|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (3. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ging mit Gummi, egal ob Twister oder
> Shad bei mir noch garnichts, nicht einmal die Spur von einem Biß. Und das sind
> ja anscheinend die einzigsten Möglichkeiten einen Zander beim Spinnfischen zu
> erwischen, von Zufallsfängen mal abgesehen.



Oje Perückenkünstler, diese Ansicht ist nicht ganz so richtig 
Gummis, einschließlich Twister & Shads sind bei weitem *nicht* die
einzigsten Möglichkeiten !
Wir fischen z.B. fast ausschließlich mit Wobblern auf Zander & beim
Nachtangeln natürlich auch mal mit Köfi's & gelegentlich auch mit Gummi's ..
ebend Situationsorientiert. Hauptsächlich kommen aber Wobbler in meiner
Kiste vor & diese hängen auch zumeist am Wirbel.
Schau, wenn ich weiss, wo die Zander stehen, was sie zum fressen gern
haben, wie mein Tackle sich unter Wasser verhält, kann & sollte ich um Erfolg
zu haben, dieses eben exakt präsentieren. Das heisst im Klartext: stehen die
Zander nun mal schroff über dem Grund, kann ich den Köderfisch an der Pose
nicht 4m über seinem Kopf anbieten, sondern sollte dann doch lieber zum
Gummi greifen, oder aber eben Wobbler anbieten, welche aufgrund ihrer
differenzierten Tauchtiefe dann auch genau gewählt werden sollten.
Mit der Zeit ergibt sich ein gewisses Gefühl, mit welchem Du erkennst, wie tief
in etwa Dein Wobbler läuft, bzw. ob er sich im richtigen Terrain befindet.
Jagen die Zander Nachts aktiv & sichtbar an der Oberfläche, ist es natürlich
ratsam, flachlaufende Köder anzubieten. Dabei gilt es, wie z.B. bei den
Fliegenfischern umso mehr, die potentielle Beute eben mit Deinem Köder gut
zu immitieren. Dies können natürlich auch diverse Spinner oder Blinker,
Streamer oder Tubenfliegen tun. Was Du letztlich benützt ist Deiner
Kreativität überlassen, ebenso wie Du ihn anbietest.
Natürlich kann es für Dich nur von Vorteil sein, wenn Dein Köder unter dem
Laubenschwarm umherzuckt & ein krankes Fischlein aus dem Schwarm
immitiert .. eben leichte Beute für die lauernden Räuber & sein Nachteil 

Um nocheinmal auf die Zufallsfänge zurückzukommen ... am letzten Freitag
konnte mein Freund Chris_182 beim Nachtangeln einen Zander auf Wurm
fangen .. zumal, noch den größten des Abends. Ist es nun ein Zufall oder
nicht ? Weiss Gott nicht, denn der Zander, wie auch der Barsch, Hecht oder
Wels haben noch ganz andere Speisen auf ihrer Karte, als nur kleine Fischlein.
An Dir liegt es, diese zu immitieren oder anzubieten .. eben als Kunstköder
oder als natürlichen Köder.



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens 2-3 Zander möchte ich schon noch
> dieses Jahr.



Sieh es nicht so streng mit Dir & den Zandern ... denn leicht zu fangen ist er
allemal nicht .. & ehe ich den ersten Zander fangen konnte vergingen einige Z
freie Jahre ! 



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Probieren und flexibel sein, lautet die Devise.|supergri



& dazu noch eine saubere Gewässerkenntnis & Deine Chancen stehen alles
andere als schlecht ! Da hast Du wahrlich recht Holger   #6 

LG
basti​


----------



## mad (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

#6  Endlich mal wieder ein Zander!!! #6 

Donau,Gummifisch 12cm vom Boot aus.

 :q  80cm und 11 Pfund  :q


----------



## Birger (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Klasse Zander, welcher Gummifisch genau, also welche Farbe?


----------



## mad (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Birger,
glaube nicht das es oft an der farbe liegt. ;+ 
wenn du zur zeit bei uns einen biss bekommst dann sind die mehr als nur fein, oft nur ein kleiner leichter stoß.hier liegt eher die schwierigkeit diese zu erkennen und zu reagieren.

farbe war schwarz!!!


gruß mad


----------



## Ghanja (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hat einer von euch eigentlich mal mit den Ködergrößen experimentiert? Getreu dem Lehrbuch wären aktuell ja Größen zw. 9 und 12 cm angesagt. Die momentanen kühlen Temperaturen könnten theoretisch auch den Stoffwechsel des Zanders durcheinander bringen und ihn dazu veranlassen, größere Beute zu suchen. Fischt also jemand gerade 15 cm und aufwärts?


----------



## mad (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi,
fische zur zeit bis max. 15cm.und nachts dann nur noch mit wobbler bis 12cm.
glaube aber das man zur zeit einfach viel glück braucht,hab oft in der nacht nur 1 oder 2 bisse und jeder weis nicht jeder biss ist gleich ein zander.

Gruß mad


----------



## Birger (7. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich glaub schon dass es oft an der Farbe liegt, hab da schon viel getestet und gerade wenn die Räuber so knittrig sind wie du es beschreibst, macht die Farbe den Unterschied. Mit schwarz hätte ich jetzt allerdings nicht gerechnet.
@ Ghajna: größer als 15cm fische ich eh nie auf Zander, hat mir noch keine Bisse gebracht, wenn dann nur Fehlbisse oder Hecht. Ich fange auch im Winter mit kleinen Ködern ganz gut. Liegt vielleicht auch am Gewässer, größer als 12cm geht irgendwie nie gut. Jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Veit (10. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute am Prester See in Magdeburg innerhalb einer halben Stunde an ein und der selben Stelle 4 HEchte fangen. Diese gingen alle auf einen recht schnell geführten 30 g Effzett-Blinker in kupfer. Andere Köder brachten garnix. Die größten waren es zwar nicht - 2 hatten knapp unter 50 cm, die anderen beiden lagen mit 52 und 54 cm knapp darüber - aber es hat Spass gemacht. Allein schon weil ich zuvor am Elbhafen bei ca. 3 Stunden intensivem Fischen mit Gummiködern ohne Biss blieb.


----------



## Veit (11. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bin heute wieder Spinnfischen gewesen. Diesmal gings nach Dessau. Erste Station war das Muldewehr. Ich hätte ja gerne auf die dort vorhandenen Rapfen geangelt, aber die waren bei dem kalten Wetter nicht aktiv. Als ein bisschen mit Wobbler und Gummifischen probiert. Auf einen weiß-roten Sandra-Twister ging dann ein todesmutiger Barsch, der nicht viel größer als der Köder war.
Also weiter an den Rehsumpf (toter Nebenarm der Mulde). Obwohl ich das ganze Gewässer abgefischt habe, welche sehr interessant für Hecht aussah (Bäume, Seerosen, Kraut) war die Ausbeute eher gering. Ein Hecht ging dann letztendlich auf einen 4er Spinner in silber-rot. Wieder ein echter Riese  von 51 cm, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Wobbler und Blinker wurden ignoriert. Auf den Spinner biss dann auch noch ein guter Barsch von 36 cm. 
Dann versuchte ich es noch am Stillinge-Teich. Da raubte es regelmäßig, aber auch hier war mit den zuerst eingesetzten Wobblern und Blinkern nix zu machen. Auf einen silbernen Spinner hingegen bissen wieder 2 Monsterhechte von ca. 30 und 40 cm und auch 2 Fehlattacken gab es darauf noch.  
NAja, ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass damnächst endlich mal wieder ein etwas größerer Hecht beißt. Ein 70er würde mich ja schon freuen.


----------



## Birger (11. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit: heute mittag hab ich gesehen, dass du was in diesen threat geschrieben hast und ich dachte so: na, der veit hat doch bestimmt wieder nen 50er hecht auf den kupfernen effzett gefangen:m .
Langsam müssen doch auch mal größere beißen, so oft wie du los bist.


----------



## Veit (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jo, Birger so sehe ich das eigentlich auch.
Aber ich nehme es postiv: Lieber kleine Hechte als keine Hechte.
Hab mir zu Jahresbeginn vorgenommen dieses Jahr mindestens 30 Hechte zu fangen. Nun hab ich schon 32 und es ist erstmal August, nur halt keiner über 67 cm. Aber vielleicht bringt der Herbst ja nochmal wenigstens einen von 80 cm oder so.


----------



## Dudzi (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, Birger so sehe ich das eigentlich auch.
> Aber ich nehme es postiv: Lieber kleine Hechte als keine Hechte.
> Hab mir zu Jahresbeginn vorgenommen dieses Jahr mindestens 30 Hechte zu fangen. Nun hab ich schon 32 und es ist erstmal August, nur halt keiner über 67 cm. Aber vielleicht bringt der Herbst ja nochmal wenigstens einen von 80 cm oder so.



@Veit: Es ist ja gut, wenn man sich zum Jahreswechsel etwas vornimmt, was man ändern möchte oder sich erreichbare Ziele für das neue Jahr setzt. Meinst du nicht, man setzt sich mit der Aussage "mindestens 30 Hechte" oder "wenigstens einen von 80 cm" selber unter einem gewissen Druck ? Vielleicht ist man dann so fixiert auf dieses "Ziel", dass doch die Hauptsache beim Angeln, der Spass, darunter sehr leidet. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur eine Meinung eines Anglers, der ans Wasser geht, um die Natur und die Freiheit zu "geniessen". Natürlich freue auch ich mich über jeden Fisch, den ich überlisten konnte, ob es nun ein kleiner oder ein Kapitaler ist. Aber es bleibt doch immer nur das schönste Hobby der Welt. Druck hat man doch im Leben und in der heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft genug. Trotzdem weiterhin ein Petri Heil für dich und alle anderen Hobby Angler. #h


----------



## Veit (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Dudzi: Ja da hast du schon irgendwie recht, aber so bin ich halt. Der Spass am Angeln geht mir deshalb trotzdem nicht verloren.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> soo nu habbichs:
> 
> 40cm = 17Jahre ca 900gr
> 45cm = 21 Jahre ca 1400gr
> ...


 Hallo Regentaucher,
ist ja super interessant die Grösse - Alter Informationen! 

Woher hast du die Infos?
Gibt es irgendwo im Netz eine Tabelle?
Auch von anderen Fischarten?

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## davis (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!

Ähm ich würd ja auch gern mal meine Raubfischfänge zeigen aber ich check net so ganz wie man ein Bild hier einstellt....Bei Grafik einfügen will der ne URL haben aber ich will die Bilder doch vom PC hochladen....Hilfe?#c 

@Achim+Uschi: Hab ganz vergessen zu fragen....zählen eure Entenfänge eigentlich zu den Fried....oder Raubfischfängen??:q 
davis


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

tja davis das mit den Bildern geht mir auch nicht von der Hand wie sonst alles...!
Hab zum Glück immer Befreundete Boardies zur Stelle die das dann für mich übernehmen...bis jetzt !!!Muß mich da aber auch mal rein Lesen ENDLICH #q

@veit  freut mich das du so bist wie du bist ...& viel Zeit  für Hobby hast !!!

@Dutzi das mit der " Natur & Freiheit " ist denke ich, von Gewässer zu Gewässer & Besuch zu Besuch am Wasser (Fischerreiaufsicht/Familie/Vereinskollegen/Spaziergängern etc.) & der/den Begleitperson/en abhängig ...|krach:

Hast mich spontan auf  " Zig.Markenwerbung " gebracht mit deinem AUSDRUCK v.NATUR & FREIHEIT...!?!?!?#h


----------



## Veit (13. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute morgen waren die Boardis Mao und Rom bei mir in Halle an der Saalezu Besuch. Eigentlich waren ja Karpfen der Zielfisch, aber leider wollten die Gründler bei dem kühlen, regnerischen Wetter nicht beißen. Mao hatte zwar einen Karpfenbiss, der Fisch war aber nicht richtig gehakt. Ansonsten gingen nur ein paar Brassen und Döbel auf Frolic.

Ich hatte dann aber Glück, als ich mal ein paar Würfe mit Gummifisch gemacht habe um die Faulenzertechnik, die mir ein "Zanderkantler" vor einigen Tagen mal richtig erklärt hatte mal vorzuführen. Schon nach wenigen Würfen kam völlig unerwartet ein Fischkontakt. Vor lauter Schreck setzte ich garkeinen Anhieb und der (ordentliche) Gegner schlitzte wieder aus. Doch schon kurz darauf der nächste Biss und diesmal saß der Anhieb. Ein schöner Saale-Zander von 65 cm lag dann schnell im Kescher. Dafür, dass die Stelle sehr überblinkert ist und Zander in der Saale auch recht selten geworden sind, wars doch mal was feines. Unverhofft kommt oft! Köder war ein Kopyto in reinweiß-fluogelb.
Mao machte dann mit meiner Rute auch noch ein paar Würfe und registriert auch noch nen kurzen Biss, den er aber nicht verwerten konnte.
Trotz der ansonsten eher bescheidenen Erfolge, wars ein schönes gemeinsames Angeln und wir werden das bei besserem Wetter nochmal wiederholen. Dann wirds bestimmt auch was mit den Karpfen.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi, 
ich bin gestern seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder angeln gegangen. 

Um 16 Uhr bin ich mit einem Kumpel an einen uns unbekannten kleinen See gefahren. Einfach mal antesten was da so geht. 

3 Wurf.. und peng war schon ein Hechtlein drauf 

Da ich aber so gar keinen Bock zum Spinnfischen hatte hab ich danach gleich auf Köderfisch umgerüstet und es auf Zander probiert. 

Leider bekamen wir auf 4 Köfi-Ruten keinen einzigen Biss... aber das Wetter gestern war bei uns auch furchtbar... wir haben gegen 22.30 Uhr wegen enormer Kälte abgebrochen. 

Hoffe mal dass der Sommer zurückkommt


----------



## Veit (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute morgen am Prester See in Magdeburg mit Spinnrute. Es dauerte nur ein paar Minuten, da biss auch schon ein Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. Mit 57 cm mal nen Tick besser als die letzten. Durfte wieder baden gehen. 
Ein zweiter in gleicher Größenordnung schlitzte wenig später noch aus. Auch er hatte wieder auf Blinker gebissen.

Und hier noch das Bild von meinem gestern gefangenen Saale-Zander, welches Mao mit seiner Digicam gemacht hat:


----------



## Case (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute früh mal kurz am See. Hat sich gelohnt. Mein bisher größter Barsch.

Case


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sauber Case, 
ein feistes Kerlchen - da darf man gratulieren


----------



## FishHunter283 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich fing heute meinen bisher kleinsten Hecht. Mit ca. 20 cm ein echter MINI HECHT


----------



## Albino (14. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute Nachmittag mit der Spinnruten an der Schwinge bei Stade,gefangen hab ich einen Hecht von 30cm.Der natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte.Ansonsten hatte ich noch drei Nachläufer,alles Hechte die sich aber alle in einer Größe zwischen 30 und 40 cm befinden dürften.Ach ja und einen Rutenhalter hab ich auch gefunden#6 



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Case  da hast du aber einen echt Strammen Barsch ...|schild-g
war bestimmt ein feiner Drill!?
wodrauf hat´s denn gefunzt ...?|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@FishHunter283 

was war der köder??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @FishHunter283
> 
> was war der köder??


 
Sieht man das auf seinem Bild denn nicht?#c


----------



## Adrian* (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC

doch, ist en blinker ich will wissen was für einer...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nen Effzett


----------



## Case (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Hechthunter,

der hat auf einen Slottershad "S"  8cm gebissen. Ich glaube das Dekor heißt Rotauge. Ist so Olivgrün/weiß. Bleikopf mit 12 Gramm. 

Case


----------



## Kurzer (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Case und Petri Heil zu Deinem Barsch!

Darf ich fragen wie groß dieser Fisch war?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Case (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Kurzer,

der hatte 40cm und knapp 2 Pfund. Meine Waage hat nur Kilo-Schritte...grins...
Sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie größer aus..

Case


----------



## Kurzer (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Case

der sieht richtig gut aus! So große Barsche haben schon etwas magisches finde ich!

Gruß


----------



## Case (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sowas ist bei uns Zufallsfang. Die normale Fanggröße ist 10-20cm. 30 ist schon die Ausnahme. Das dürfte der Barsch meines Lebens gewesen sein. Zumindest an den Gewässern die ich beangle. Ich hab eher auf Zander gehofft, obwohl es das bei uns noch weniger gibt als Barsche...

Eigentlich hat's mich gewundert dass ich überhaupt was gefangen hab.
Case


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas ist bei uns Zufallsfang. Die normale Fanggröße ist 10-20cm. 30 ist schon die Ausnahme. Das dürfte der Barsch meines Lebens gewesen sein. Zumindest an den Gewässern die ich beangle. Ich hab eher auf Zander gehofft, obwohl es das bei uns noch weniger gibt als Barsche...
> 
> Eigentlich hat's mich gewundert dass ich überhaupt was gefangen hab.
> Case



das sind doch mit die schönsten Erlebnisse beim Angeln...DIESE RINGELTÄUBCHEN...wo man nicht mit rechnet!:q#6


----------



## Case (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja stimmt...Davon kann ich 'ne Weile erzählen...

Und ich freu mich auch brutal drüber.!!!!
Case


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kannst du auch! Glückwunsch auch von mir!#6 


Gruß by Andy

PS:Hatten gestern beim schleppen auch 3 Barsche, aber aneinandergelegt kommen sie nur knapp über den von Case drüber...#c :q


----------



## Alleskönner (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War am Rhein und dort sind die Raubfische sehr aktiv gewesen!In der Dämmerung sprangen ein paar Köfis aus dem Wasser,ich natürlich sofort die Spinrute in die hand und hab mit einem Wobler angefangen zu schläppen!
Plötzlich krachte es in der Rute"mist hänger"ich hielt die Schnur auf Spannung und plötzlich ein starker Ruck in der Rute,nichts!
Nacher hatte ich noch einen Biss auf einem Wobler aber den konnte ich auch nicht verwerten!
Das Wasser war an der Oberfläche am"brodeln",keine Ahnung was das für Fische waren aber nichts hat gebissen!
Es war in der Nacht Insektenschlupf,könnten auch Döbel gewesen sein?!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Ödiwan vom türkischen Gemüsestand: Könnten auch Rapfen gewesen sein, oder Barsche - wie groß waren denn die Köfis, die gesprungen sind? Und wie lange sind sie gesprungen?

Denn je größer die Köfis, desto größer der Jäger. Aber deste größer die Köfis, desto kleiner sind auch die Schwärme der Jäger und Gejagten. Sieht man bei uns am See oft, da jagen die 20er Barsche die Brut des Sommers - sieht hammermäßig aus, vor allem nah am Ufer. Aber die großen jagen die kleineren Ukelei-Schwärme, die so 10m raus stehen - da platschts nur ab und zu mal, dafür aber lauter - das könnte sich dann lohnen...#6


----------



## honeybee (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Waren heute auch nochmal unterwegs und ich konnte 3 schöne Barsche von 36cm, 33cm und 30cm fangen. Ein größere ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt und eine Menge kleinerer schwimmt wieder im nassen Element.


----------



## Alleskönner (15. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Die Köfis waren nich riesig,aber dafür der bzw.die Platscher die danach gekommen sind!Selbst in der Hauptsrömung sind sie gesprungen,vermute auf Rapfen oder Döbel!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!#h

Gestern ein kleiner Hecht mit ca 30cm mit einem aglia long rainbow in silber größe 2. Brauche wohl nicht extra erwähnen, was mit ihm geschah. Ein tragischer Zwischenfall, als ein Babyzander von vielleicht 11cm auf denselben köder biß und sich mit allen 3 Haken hakte, davon einer durchs auge:c

Später machte dann noch ein schöner Barsch Bekanntschaft mit einem schweren DAM Effzet Blinker (Der Aglia hing mittlereile in einem Baum..)
Der nimmt gerade ein Bad in meiner Wanne und darf heute nachmittag wieder nach Hause schwimmen. Wollte Ihn eigentlich braten, habe mich aber in ihn verguckt....|supergri


----------



## Marc38120 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab gestern 2 untermaßige Hechte (von 40 und 42 cm) landen  können, sie gingen bei mir auf einen 3er Mepps in Kupfer, außerdem fing ich noch einen 27cm kleinen Barsch! Geangelt habe ich an einem 2m schmalen flüsschen. Die Hechte gingen natürlich wieder zurück ins Nasse...der Barsch landete bei mir in der Gefriertruhe!


----------



## Bigtown_de (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

mein Kumpel und ich konnten einen schönen Hecht überlisten 

100 CM und 15 Pfund schwer.

Und ich war wieder nur der Kescherjunge #q


----------



## Ghanja (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Tsss, gerade wollte ich antworten aber du hast ja geschafft - schöner Fisch btw.


----------



## Bigtown_de (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ups wäre aber auch schlimm , wenn ich es nicht geschafft hätte 
Verdien ja damit meine Brötchen....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bigtown_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Kumpel und ich konnten einen schönen Hecht überlisten
> 
> ...



Petri zu dem Fang ...wenn gleich mir ein Bild am Wasser lieber gewesen wäre(Keine Kritik...!)#d!!!

Wünsche guten Hunger...#6

doch sag noch was zu den Umständen  wie Fangzeit Köder Gewässer etc...


----------



## Bigtown_de (16. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu dem Fang ...wenn gleich mir ein Bild am Wasser lieber gewesen wäre(Keine Kritik...!)#d!!!
> 
> Wünsche guten Hunger...#6
> 
> doch sag noch was zu den Umständen wie Fangzeit Köder Gewässer etc...


 
Du hast natürlich Recht... Wäre mir auch lieber gewesen... Aber so wurde er bei einer Party des Fängers verspeist.
Gefangen wurde der Hecht am 03.08 um 04:00 Uhr früh auf Köderfisch(Karausche) am Spremberger Stausee....


----------



## Albino (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war heute Nachmittag an der Schwinge bei Stade mit der Spinnrute unterwegs,und konnte einen Hecht von 57 cm Überlisten!War richtig fressgierig der Bursche;man konnte ihn schon aus weiter Entfernung beobachten wie er die kleinen Rotaugen im flachen Wasser umherjagte.#6 Ein schoner Anblick sach ich nur!




Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Endlich konnte ich auch mal wieder einen Treffer landen #v


----------



## Kurzer (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich konnte ich auch mal wieder einen Treffer landen #v


 
Feines Ding!#6  Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger!

Der Hecht von 100 cm sieht auch hervorragend aus, auch hier mein Petri Heil!

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil an die Zanderkant!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Man seid ihr gemein... ich sitz hier im Büro und muss mir sowas angucken und durchlesen, das ist Tierquälerei, ich jag euch die PeTa auf den Hals...:q 


Quatsch, geile Fische! Hoffe ich kann dieses auch nochmal sowas posten #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Entweder wiegt der Hecht mehr oder der Zander weniger...soll jetzt keine Diskussion auslösen...aber aufgrund des Größenunterschieds kann es einfach kein identisches Gewicht sein...


----------



## Holger (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder wiegt der Hecht mehr oder der Zander weniger...soll jetzt keine Diskussion auslösen...aber aufgrund des Größenunterschieds kann es einfach kein identisches Gewicht sein...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Mir erscheint, ohne Kanalbulle angreifen zu wollen, das Gewicht beim Zander etwas zu hoch. Ein 82er wiegt normalerweise keine 15 Pfund, eher 10-11. Und so besonders bullig sieht der Zander nicht aus, so daß sich mir nicht erschließt woher die fehlenden 4 Pfund kommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz, beiden Fängern ein fettes Petri !!! :g


----------



## Bigtown_de (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also der Hecht wurde von mir mit einer neuen Berkley Waage die voher auf ihre Genauigkeit geprüft wurde (Hantelscheiben) 3 mal gemessen. Mit Kescher ohne Kescher und at Home


----------



## kanalbulle (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich will mich da auch nicht rumstreiten 
Zumahl die von mir benutzte Wage nicht meine und Steinalt war und erst mit Schwierigkeiten auf Null gestellt werden konnte.
Mein Fischkalkulator zeigt mir auch bei einer Länge von 82 cm nur knapp 5300 Gramm.
Soll heißen - es ist mir völlig egal wie schwer der Zander war.
Eins kann ich mit Sicherheit seit zwei Stunden sagen - er war extrem lecker und 6 Erwachsene Personen wurden mehr als satt


----------



## Bigtown_de (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Man seid ihr gemein... ich sitz hier im Büro und muss mir sowas angucken und durchlesen, das ist Tierquälerei, ich jag euch die PeTa auf den Hals...:q
> 
> 
> Quatsch, geile Fische! Hoffe ich kann dieses auch nochmal sowas posten #6


 

Gemein?? was denkst du wie ich mich gefühlt habe , aus dem Kahn mich hochzuquälen und feststellen zu müssen, das eine Pose weg ist , aber nicht meine :c .... Ich habe mitlerweile echt den Ruf weg, ein sehr guter Kescherjunge zu sein... denn ist nicht der Erste Meter , den ich keschern durfte..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@all....das es beides schöne Fische sind steht außer Frage!!!:a:s 

#r 

Mich hat halt das Gewicht gewundert...also nix für ungut...

greetz der Stefan


----------



## Holger (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Kanalbulle 


Zahlen sind eh nur was für Statistiker. Was zählt is der Moment wo du den Fisch fängst, alles andere is sekundär. Denke mal, so 11-12 Pfund hat er gehabt, und das ist ein absoluter Prachtzander.

@ BigTown

100 cm und 15 Pfund passt auf jeden Fall, keiner zweifelt das an. Bei Kanalbulle war es ja nur so, das er selber sagte, die Waage wäre nicht mehr die Beste.


----------



## freibadwirt (17. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bei den Zandern ist das Länge --- Gewicht verhältniss oft sehr unterschiedlich.
Hatte gestern 2 Zander einer mit 76 cm und 5200 Gramm der andere 82 cm mit4800 Gramm.#c 
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Slayer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich bin seit ner woche ma wieder vonner fulda zurück (mache da immer urlaub, weil wir da ´n garten direkt anner fulle haben) und war eigentlich ganz erfolgreich. 2 schöne zander mit 70 und 67 cm (waage hatte ich leider nich dabei) schätze den größeren so auf gut 8 pfd. nebenbei ´n paar schöne aale und noch so einiges. ein zander is schon verdaut, einer in der truhe und die aale, frisch und warm aus der räuchertonne haben auch lecker geschmeckt... #6


----------



## kanalbulle (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Die Strecke sieht ja lecker aus 
Fettes Petri Heil #6


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Slayer

Slayer 
~> Fisch des Lebens verlorenhaber ??????


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Slayer schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin seit ner woche ma wieder vonner fulda zurück



muß dir da glaub ich mal nen längeren Besuch abstatten !!!!   :m


----------



## FishHunter283 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ adrian Sorry für die späte antwort is nen gefundener blinker


----------



## duck_68 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gestern Abend Zander 83 cm 4500 Gramm (ein schlanker Prachtbursche!!)

Bilder folgen, sobald auf dem Rechner...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Slayer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Slayer
> 
> Slayer
> ~> Fisch des Lebens verlorenhaber ??????



ja, ebenfalls anner fulda, letztes jahr. auf köfi unter nem baum. war so stark, das es mir die rolle zerlegt hat...#d:c#q


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

wels??


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@HD4ever 

das Barschfieber,zanderfischer usw. wie machst du das???


----------



## Slayer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wels??



keine ahnung. hab ihn leider nie zu gesicht bekommen. hat sich dann irgenwann in den wurzeln des baumes verabschiedet...  #c


----------



## kanalbulle (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> das Barschfieber,zanderfischer usw. wie machst du das???


suchst du nach den Dingern ?


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@kanalbulle 

ja, genau die vielen dank!!


----------



## Profi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte meine bisher kleinste bachforelle auf einen A- Attractor landen, dürfte so 12 cm gehabt haben.:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte meine bisher kleinste bachforelle auf einen A- Attractor landen, dürfte so 12 cm gehabt haben.:m



Toller Fang...#6
doch was mich echt stört ist die Trockene Hand in der der  Fisch liegt...|gr:!


----------



## Profi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Fang...#6
> doch was mich echt stört ist die Trockene Hand in der der Fisch liegt...|gr:!


 
Hast recht. Sollte nicht sein ......


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht. Sollte nicht sein ......




auch ich lerne jeden Tag dazu...auch wenn es mir nicht immer passt!

#6#6#6


----------



## Case (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War mal wieder an einer Angelstrecke der besonderen Art unterwegs. Man muß an einer der Leitern zum Bach runterklettern und bewegt sich dann so 6 Metér unterhalb der Häuser duch's Dorf. Das ist eine recht anstrengende Angelegenheit da man gegen die Strömung laufen muß. Aber da ich wohl der einzige Bekloppte bin der sich das antut und jedesmal einen fürchterlichen Muskelkater bekommt gibt es dort einen recht guten Fischbestand. So konnte ich nach einer halben Stunde 3 maßige Bachforellen fangen und ca. 10 zwischen 20 und 25 zurücksetzten. Nachdem ich das Loch verlassen hatte fing ich an einer etwas besser begehbaren Strecke noch eine schöne 35er.

Case


----------



## Perückenkünstler (21. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Congratulations!!#6

Die schwer zugänglichen Stellen sind echt oft die besten!

Ich konnte gestern abend am Rhein einen Fisch ca 25m vom Ufer weg springen sehen. Also hatte ich die Stelle ca 10m überworfen und auf ca 2m Tiefe abgefischt. Bomm! Gleich beim ersten Wurf hing ein schöner Hecht dran und lieferte mir einen recht prickelnden Drill für seine kleine Größe von 57cm. Leider noch unter meinem persönlichen Minmaß von > oder = 70cm. Durfte also wieder weitwerschwimmen. Das schöne war, daß das so schön geklappt hat, wie es in den Büchern steht. "Manchmal verraten sich die Räuber durch Sprünge.." Köder war ein Mepps Spinner Aglia Long Rainbow Größe 4.
Somit habe ich die letzte Woche drei Hechte gefangen. Zwei davon gehören allerdings noch in den Kindergarten.


----------



## Veit (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Diesen 60er Hecht fing Boardi Freako bei einer Blinkertour gemeinsam mit Freakhenne, Noose und mir an einer Kiesgrube bei Schönebeck auf Profi Blinker in silber-rot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zuvor fing Freakhenne an der Elbe noch einen 58er Rapfen auf rot-weißen Gummifisch. Noose hatte leider nix, ich hatte bloß nen ausgeschlitzten Barsch (klein) zu verzeichnen. Trotzdem ein netter Nachmittag mit netten Boardis.  :m


----------



## Dorschi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Case Anspruchsvolle Strecke! Womit hast Du gefangen?
Petri heil übrigens zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## feinripp (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte meine bisher kleinste bachforelle auf einen A- Attractor landen, dürfte so 12 cm gehabt haben.:m



Schade um den verangelten Fisch.. #d


----------



## Profi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@feinripp

Die hats gut überstanden. Hab sie in einer flachen Bucht ausgesetzt und sie ist davongeflitzt. Geblutet hat sie auch nicht.


----------



## Case (22. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Dorschi

Danke. Die Fische im Loch hab ich mit einem Mepps Black Furry gefangen, die 35er auf einen Salmo Hornet.

Case


----------



## Basti 88 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo
War mit zwei Kumpels an der Elbe zum Zanderfischen.
Wir hatten in einer Nacht acht Aktionen.
Beim ersten Biss setzte ich den Anhieb zu früh, der zweite machte sich nach dem Anschlag fest.
Biss Nummer drei: Der erste Zander, der zweite von links.
Der vierte Biss dann Zander Nummer zwei, links im Bild.
Fünf und sechs wollten zu mir.
Zwei Zander von 70cm und 81cm schwimmen wieder #hund sorgen dafür dass wir auch in Zukunft Zander fangen können.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

*Basti 88* schöne Fische in einer Nacht 
dazu ein Fettes Petri ...

Haben deine Mitangler etwa Sturmmasken auf dem Kopf!?|kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...schöne Fische, aber die Gesichter der Mitangler sind geschwärzt...
...nur warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...schöne Fische, aber die Gesichter der Mitangler sind geschwärzt...
> ...nur warum?|kopfkrat




Das würde ich auch zu gerne wissen !  #c  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

die haben sich schwarz geärgert das basti zwei gefangen hat...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hehehehehe der war gut


----------



## Ghanja (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nein, das sind definitiv PETA-Überläufer die nicht erkannt werden wollen ......


----------



## duck_68 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...oder "Schwarzangler" *grins* )


----------



## Adrian* (24. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

schwarzangler hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Veit (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bin gestern mit dem Sohn meines Angelgruppenvorsitzenden (Nico) in Magdeburg Spinnfischen gewesen. Erste Station war der Elbwasserfall. Dort fing Nico einen Döbel auf Spinner. Ich konnte einen Fischkontakt auf weiß-roten Sandra-Twister verzeichnen, doch der Übeltäter schlitzte sofort wieder aus. Ein Versuch an den Elbbuhnen blieb ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Gut lief es hingegen am Prester See. Anfangs schien noch die Sonne und es lief nix. Als es sich dann eintrübte biss bei mit gleich ein Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker, der allerdings auch gleich wieder ausschlitzte. Wenig später ging mir ein 55er Hecht, der wieder schwimmen durfte auf den gleichen Köder. Auf der anderen Uferseite ging der nächste Hecht von ca. 55 - 60 cm auch wieder auf meinen Kupferblinker. Den drillte ich bis vor meine Füße, dann riss aus unerklärlichen Gründen die Schnur. Zwar hatte ich kein Stahlvorfach, doch der Hecht war ganz knapp gehakt. Rätselhaft wie das passiert ist und ärgerlich sowieso. Es kommt eigentlich nur Materialermüdung in Frage. Ich nahm dann einen silbernen Effzett-Blinker und genau am selben Platz biss sofort der nächste Hechte, den ich landen konnte. Er hatte immerhin 67 cm und ich habe ihn Nico geschenkt, weil der dieses Jahr noch garkeinen maßigen Hecht gefangen hat. Das änderte sich leider auch nicht, denn er erwischte auf goldenen Effzett-Blinker nur einen Spritzer-Hecht von etwa 40 cm.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

werde langsam etwas Neidisch Veit...
da ich die Zeit nicht habe & nicht ganz so viele gute Reviere vor der Haustüre!|kopfkrat

Dickes Petri zu den Fängen#6


----------



## Rossitc (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

hab jetzt auch meinen 1. massigen Zander der Saison gefangen, nachdem ich diese Saison bereits 4 untermassige (38/42/44/47 cm) fangen konnte.

Größe:          61 cm

Gewässer:     Rannasee

Datum:          24.08.05

Uhrzeit:         20.30 h

Köder:           totes Rotauge am Einzelhaken

Keschermann:  Alexander2781

siehe Foto!

Gruß + Petri Heil 
Rossitc


----------



## Veit (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bin heute mit meinem Angelkumpel Benni zu ner Blinkertour im Saalkreis aufgebrochen. Erst gings an den Steinbruch Hohenturm. Benni fing dort einen untermaßigen Hecht auf rot-weißen 4er Spinner. Da sich sonst dort nix tat gings an den Steinbruch Landsberg. Ich macht mit kupferfarbenem 30 g Effzett-Blinker den ersten Wurf an einer flachen, krautigen Stelle und sofort hing was. "Hmmm, schönes, leckeres Kraut" scherzten wir noch. Aber da ruckte was am anderen Ende. Und das war was großes. Ich konnte dem Fisch trotzdem schnell randrillen und es war ein großer Hecht von ca. 1 Meter. Kurz vorm Ufer hing er dann an einer Krautkante fest. Also Hose aus und rein ins Wasser. Ich konnte ihn wieder lösen. Er war dann schon vor meinen Füßen und ohne Vorwarnung schlitzte dann doch noch der Haken aus. Sccccccccccchhhhhh.... !!!!!!!! :r  :v  |gr: Der dritte große Hecht, der mir dieses Jahr durch die Lappen gegangen ist (die anderen beiden sind abgerissen). Irgendwie liegt ein Fluch auf mir. Naja, ich fischte noch weiter an der selben Stelle und mit dem selben Köder und fünf Minuten später gabs dann noch einen Einsteiger kurz vorm Ufer. Leider nicht der selbe Hecht. Mit 75 cm ordentlich, aber nur ein schwacher Trost für den zuvor verlorenen. Durfte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Sveni90 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte am 2.mai einen schönen zander auf der hechtmontage 2 m vom ufer weg in 2m tiefe und nach dem er mir 2 köderfische geklaut hatte ich ihn doch noch gekriegt.
84cm lang und 10 pfund schwer
Und im Juni noch einen auf einem blaue colonel z spinner mit 55cm 
leider nix zum foto machen dabei  gehabt.
sonst nur kleine hechte


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich hoffe doch sehr 
EUCH allen meine "Liebe DICKE BERTA" 
dieses Jahr noch zeigen zu können...!!!#6

veit ...pssssszzzztttt: Du weißt doch JEDER TAG IST ANGELTAG nur nicht FANGTAG...!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Veit (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab gestern wieder nen 55er Hecht am Prester See in Magdeburg gefangen. War wahrscheinlich der gleiche den ich da schon beim letzten Mal hatte (selbe Größe, selbe Stelle). Auch diesmal durfte er wieder schwimmen. Zum Köder brauch ich glaub ich nix mehr zu sagen.  Einen Nachläufer hatte ich noch.


----------



## Adrian* (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nochmal bei uns am See, kraut ohne ende!
Hatte nur zwei bisse, einen auf en Perl-Braunen G Attractor mit Krautschutzkopf, der war aber nicht ausgelöst, der hat nur hinten am schanz zugepackt, und einen auf nen Rot-weissen sandra...


----------



## Profi (27. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian

Den Schutzbügel so nachdrücken, dass er ganz leicht auslöst und bei Biß blitzschnell und hammerhart anschlagen

gruß Eric


----------



## Adrian* (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich weiß ist der auch, der Attractor war neu hat aber jetzt bisspuren im hinterteil...


----------



## Profi (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Adrian
Wenn ich mit Krautschutz fische, nehm ich den Jigkopf immer 1-2 Nr größer als den Gummi. Z.B. Gummifisch Größe E = Jigkopf Größe G. Der Haken wird bei mir immer so dicht wie´s nur geht unter dem Rücken durchgeführt und der Hakenbogen schaut dann sehr weit aus dem Köder. So kann man die Fehlbissquote weiter senken.

Ich setz demnächst mal ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## Case (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute Morgen,5:30 Uhr
Erste Angelstelle, 10ter Wurf mit Gummi. Nach 10 Jahren mal wieder ein Zander. 73cm, 8 Pfund.  

Jeeaahh,!!!
Case


----------



## Veit (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Super Case!
Sonntag morgen sind sie Fische vor dir ja in letzter Zeit nie sicher.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Klasse Case #6 #6 
Wer Sonntag morgen um 5.30 Uhr aufsteht hat sich sowas aber auch verdient


----------



## Adrian* (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*


----------



## spin-paule (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ü70...nach 10 Jahre - Super Fisch, Case, Gratulation! 
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Perückenkünstler (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Boah! Super Case! Den haste Dir aber echt verdient, um halb sechs war ich noch im Lilanucki-Land...Ist das echt der 1. seit 10 Jahren, oder war das ein Synonym für seit einer Ewigkeit?


----------



## Veit (28. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mit Angelkumpel Nico mit Boot auf der Saale Spinnfischen. Ich konnte meinen ersten Saalehecht in diesem Jahr landen. Leider nur ein Spritzer von ca. 40 cm. Gebissen hat er wiedermal auf einen kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. Ansonsten gabs nur ein paar Döbel auf Spinner für uns beide. Alles nur kleine bis mittelgroße.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Morgen,5:30 Uhr
> Erste Angelstelle, 10ter Wurf mit Gummi. Nach 10 Jahren mal wieder ein Zander. 73cm, 8 Pfund.
> 
> Jeeaahh,!!!
> Case



die Freude steht dir im Gesicht geschrieben...Fettes Petri zu dem Fang#6& guten Hunger


----------



## Case (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche.

War mein zweiter Zander überhaupt, der letzte ist tatsächlich 10 Jahre her und gestern hab ich mal ausgiebig gefeiert. Zanderfänge sind selten bei uns. Ich probier das jetzt seit 3 Jahren fast jeden Sonntag-Morgen.

Case


----------



## Adrian* (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

Hast du schonmal die Connectoren probiert?


----------



## Profi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Adrian

Ja, die nehm ich sogar recht oft. Aber nur wenn ich ein Stahlvorfach verwend. Am besten sind die Dinger für das Protector Material, Fibresteel geht aber auch.
War erst etwas skeptisch, als ich die winzigen Teile sah. Aber die halten echt gut was aus.

Wenn ich ohne Stahl fische, knote ich aber die Schnur direkt an den Köder.

Gruß Eric


----------



## Adrian* (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nimmst du keine wirbel oder sowas??

kann man die connectoren auch anstatt eines knotelos verbinders nehmen oder bringt das nichts?
ich hab nämlich kein bock immer wieder den knotenlos zu wickeln um den köder zu tauschen...


----------



## hechthunter87 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute habe ich den GRÖßTEN Fang meines Lebens gemacht!#6

Nen mega Zander beim Forellenangeln! Köder war ein "Mepps Aglia No.1 Forelle"

ps: meine Hand ist nicht nen halben Meter breit!


----------



## Profi (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Adrian

Wirbel nehm ich manchmal auch. Meist hab ich aber mehrere Abrisse pro tag und beschränk mich auf ein Minimum an Material.

Die Connectoren sind Knotenlosverbinder. Der Vorteil ist dass die Wicklung nicht gequetscht wird wie bei den meisten No-knot Verbindern. Die Tragkraft bleibt voll erhalten. 

Wie gesagt nehm ich das alles nur im hechtwasser. Im Rhein und Neckar spielen hechte leider keine Rolle mehr. Und wegen 1-2 hechten im Jahr im vergleich zu 200 zandern, fische ich nicht mit Stahl.


----------



## Adrian* (29. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

das wollte ich wissen, das die tragkraft der schnur wie beim No-Knot erhalten bleibt, und man den köder schnell wie beim wirbel wechseln kann oder zu wickeln...


----------



## KOPYTOshad (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hier mal ein netter beifang beim zander-angeln:q

ein 55er döbel auf 10cm rotauge! 

gewässer: mosel/sauer!http://img9.*ih.us/img9/6122/cimg21305hq.jpg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hy Kopyto !

Ein schöner Fisch !!! Aber etwas kleiner kann das Bild beim nächsten mal bitte schon sein 
Verzerrt den ganzen Thread enorm !

mfg
basti


----------



## catch-company (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

|supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Bis jetzt warst Du doch immer für threadverzerrende Großbilder berüchtigt Basti!
Will Dir wohl jemand den Ruf abnehmen :m !
(Spazz!)

Grüße
Robert


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hehehe hy Robert  jop & diesen Posten will ich mir nicht streitig machen lassen !  |wavey: 

Ne im Ernst, ich versuchs es dann aber auf einer 1000er Breite zu belassen, dass es 1024x768er Bildschirme korrekt darstellen können 

mfg basti

p.s.: Wollte es ja eigentlich auch net kritisieren, nur den Döbel auf einem Bild sehen .. komplett


----------



## honeybee (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

640x480 ist doch eigentlich auch ausreichend.....


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,
hatte gestern nach etlichen barschen genau 34st.einen hammerbiss auf einen schon etwas zerkauten mini rapfen, die köderfische gingen mir nähmlich aus und hab auch keine mehr erwischt. also nahm ich einen minirapfen der bereits eine barschattacke mitmachte jedoch schon tot war und keine schwanzflosse mehr hatte. eher skeptisch legte ich ihn auf grund und wie zu erwarten kein biss mehr (hier nehmen die barsche nur lebende) trotzdem ließ ich den köfi fast 2 stunden auf grund liegen und auf einmal rummste es in der rute und nach 20min. drill kam ein kollege wels zum vorschein...
und da ich mir endlich ne digicam zugelegt habe gibts ab jetzt auch immer bilder...
also hier ist er


----------



## Adrian* (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nicht schlecht, wie groß war der?


----------



## davis (31. August 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also jetzt muss ich wirklich mal fragen!

Freut ihr euch wirklich wenn ihr Döbel fangt??

In unserem Gewässer (Lahn) ist der Döbel die reinste Plage!
Man fängt die wirklich stääääändig in allen Größen!#d
Ich fang ungelogen pro Blinkertour mind. 2-3 dieser Plagen....manche sind bis 65 und 70cm....
Und Spaß machen die wirklich nich....ungeeignet zum essen und kampfschwache Fische...

Gestern war ich unterwegs meinen neuen Rapala Wobbel testen...
Nach 30 Minuten hat ich schon 2 Döbel....einer 40cm einer knapp 50cm....

Und obendrein hat der dickere beim Abhacken so gezappelt das ich abrutschte un mir der Bauchdrilling bis zum Anschlag in Mittelfinger und Daumen geschossen is.....aaaaaaaauuuuuuuwaaaaa:c

aber die Finger konnten gerade so vor der Amputation gerettet werden!:m


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja aber ich finde es klasse, wenn sie Deinen Köder schon beim Aufklatschen attackieren, als wenn es kein Morgen gibt.
Übrigens wollte ich noch meinen Kleinfisch von gestern melden!  klick


----------



## **bass** (1. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

der wels hatte 85cm gewicht eemhh... keine ahnung wiege meine fische nie...

die sache mit den döbeln... ich finds klasse geh sie mit kleinstwobblern gezielt fangen... kampfschwach find ich aber nicht, finde sogar dass sie gut kämpfen und macht mehr spass als nen zander am köder obwohl mir dieser doch eher zusagt...

wäre froh mal so nen 70er döbel zu fangen. letzte woche wurde in grevenmacher ein döbel von 84cm gelandet... und kann euch sagen der machte krawall an der rute...


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs und auch erfolgreich...






Nach dem 6. oder 7. Wurf.Genau 60 cm und knapp 4 Pfund auf nen Profi Blinker Attractor in Größe G 2 m vor´m Ufer...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nicht schlecht, welche farbe?


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht, welche farbe?


grell-weiß, meine Lieblingsfarbe...geht eigentlich immer....am richtigen Gewässer...:m 
Konnte aber an einem anderen Gewässer dieses Jahr schon mal 6 Zander innerhalb von 2 Stunden überlisten..auch mit ner anderen Farbe: karauschen-beige
War genial,nix ging,auf karauschen-beige gewechselt und es biß wie blöd.Farbe wieder gewechselt und aus war´s.Wieder auf k.-b.- gewechselt und weiter gings...
Manchmal mag die Farbe wohl doch interessant sein...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Perl-Braun,Kaurauschen-beige,Perlmutt-grün,Feuer-geld und Lachs-orange sind so meine lieblingsfarben...Fischst du auch am Rhein??


----------



## Veit (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: Wenn nix anderes geht sind Döbel ok, aber ein Hecht und Zander ist besser. Darum gehe ich zum Spinnfischen auch lieber an stehende Gewässer, weil ich weiß, dass da auch mal ein paar Hechte drin sind. Mit denen siehts bei mir an der Saale leider sehr mau aus.


----------



## Sepp Meier (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern auch mal wieder zum Spinnen bei uns am Teich los. Zuerst ne ganze Zeit alle möglichen Köder durchgezogen, es passierte gar nix.
Dann hab ich mich erstmal hingesetzt, neunen Köder, nen Spinner Gr. 4 drangemacht und ausgeworfen, ohne so recht dran zu glauben, dass noch was geht.
Ich werfe also lustig im Sitzen aus, fange grade an einzukurbeln und zack, Rute gut krumm.  |supergri 
Nach kurzem, aber nettem Drill konnte ich meinen bisher größten Hecht an Land ziehen. Hatte so um die 55cm.
Ich vermute, dass es der gleiche HEcht ist, den ich vor 2 Monaten schonmal gefangen habe, war genau die gleiche Stelle nur dass er damals noch 52cm war .
Habe ihn dann wieder freigelassen, kann nächstes JAhr nochmal wiederkommen.
Ach ja, das GAff habe ich net zum Landen benutzt, nur zum Messen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Sepp Meier schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern auch mal wieder zum Spinnen bei uns am Teich los. Zuerst ne ganze Zeit alle möglichen Köder durchgezogen, es passierte gar nix.
> Dann hab ich mich erstmal hingesetzt, neunen Köder, nen Spinner Gr. 4 drangemacht und ausgeworfen, ohne so recht dran zu glauben, dass noch was geht.
> Ich werfe also lustig im Sitzen aus, fange grade an einzukurbeln und zack, Rute gut krumm.  |supergri
> Nach kurzem, aber nettem Drill konnte ich meinen bisher größten Hecht an Land ziehen. Hatte so um die 55cm.
> ...



Petri zu deinem bisher größten Hecht...es werden mehrere folgen und mit der Zeit& Ausdauer auch die Großen.:m

"Gut das du die Sache mit dem Gaff erklärt hast"


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Perl-Braun,Kaurauschen-beige,Perlmutt-grün,Feuer-geld und Lachs-orange sind so meine lieblingsfarben...Fischst du auch am Rhein??


 
Nein, in der Oberpfalz gibt´s leider keinen Rhein...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Veit (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mit ANgelfreund Nico mit dem Boot auf der Saale Spinnfischen. Ergebnis: Ein 57er Rapfen auf kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker und ein halbstarker Döbel auf silbernen Spinner bei Nico. Ich selbst fing einen 62 cm langen Hecht und einen 35er Barsch auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. AUßerdem hatte ich auf den selben Köder noch einen großen Barsch als Nachläufer und einen Ausschlitzer (wahrscheinlich Hecht).


----------



## Birger (3. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ist zwar ein Fang aus Spanien, aber trotzdem Raubfisch:







2,17m, auf nen Attractor Größe I in perlbraun. Mit ner 100g WG Spinnrute in richtig harter Strömung, vom Ufer aus ein geiler Drill :m .


----------



## Veit (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hammerfisch, Birger! Fettes Petri Heil! Wie lange haste gedrillt?


----------



## Birger (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Hammerfisch, Birger! Fettes Petri Heil! Wie lange haste gedrillt?


Müsste ich jetzt nachsehen, habs ja gefilmt. Ich schätze so 15 Minuten, aber vollgas. Mehr gab die Rute nicht her.


----------



## Veit (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Respekt!


----------



## Birger (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit mal was für dich: du angelst doch viel am Wehr, an dem es auch Welse gibt, oder?
Die Jungs stehen nämlich direkt im sprudelnden Wasser am Wehr, manchmal sieht man sogar die Schwanzflosse rausgucken. Einfach mit nem Gummifisch anwerfen, die beißen meistens sofort. Teilweise unheimlich, wo die Welse am Wehr stehen, hab sie schon fast auf dem trockenen gesehen, also gerade bis zum Maul im Wasser, Augen draußen. Die fangen sich da nämlich die Ukeleis und andere Fische ab, die übers Wehr gespült werden. Kannst es ja mal probieren.


----------



## Case (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil allen zusammen.

Da sind ja wieder ganz ordentliche Fische gefangen worden. Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende nicht rausgekommen. Aber in 3 Wochen hab ich Urlaub. Ich glaub dann gibt's auch wieder mal paar Fangmeldungen von mir.

Gruß und nochmals Glückwünsche zu Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Wels.....

Case


----------



## Ghanja (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger:
Schönes Teil - hat an der 100 g Rute bestimmt mächtig viel Spaß gemacht.  :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Birger 
alle Achtung!#6
Ein dicker Brocken denn Drill an der Rute stell ich mir mehr als G... vor
sag mal ist der von diesem Jahr & wo gefangen in Spanien!?#c


----------



## Birger (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Hechthunter:
ja den hab ich am 1.9. gefangen, also vor 4 Tagen. Ich war in den Nebenflüssen vom Ebro, Cinca und Segre.
Der Drill war ein Knüller, kommt auch vielleicht als DVD raus, hab da noch so einige Interessante Aufnahmen vom Urlaub (2,10m mit Wurf und Biss, 2 Waller mit 5 Würfen...).


----------



## Adrian* (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger 

Das ist doch mal en Fisch... #r
Mit was für ner Rute war das den? Mit deiner Diaflash?


----------



## Profi (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger
Schick das Band an Roland Lorkowski.

Fa Profiblinker GmBH
Winkelsmaar 56
Köln

Der freut sich immer über solche Aufnahmen !


----------



## Ghanja (4. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Warum dort hin schicken? Soll Lorki das Wort zum Sonntag sprechen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> @Birger
> Schick das Band an Roland Lorkowski.
> 
> Fa Profiblinker GmBH
> ...



Schöner Fisch!
Fänd' es besser, wenn du den Film im AB zum Download zu Verfügung stellen könntest  :k


----------



## Birger (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: klar mit der Diaflash, die hält das aus. Rolle war ne Shimano Technium 4000FA mit 25er Powerline + ca. 1m 55er power pro Welsvorfach, wegen des Abriebs.

Ich werd vielleicht mal mit Roland telefonieren, mal sehen was er dazu sagt. Ich dachte aber eigentlich daran, selber eine DVd zu erstellen, die würde dann so 90 Minuten dauern und natürlich nicht viel kosten .
Ich hab auch noch einen Waller von 2,10m auf nen Heimo Blinker gefangen, war auch ein geiler Drill.

Gestern abend war ich hier auf Zander los und hab auch gleich beim ersten Wurf einen 50er bekommen, also ich will nicht sagen dass es langweilig war, aber ich hab mich schon mehr über nen Zander gefreut. Die kämpfen ja überhaupt nicht. Heute morgen dann einen kleinen Hecht, naja. Man stumpft schon etwas ab nach 10 Tagen Wallerspinnen. Aber morgen gehts bestimmt wieder, man kanns doch nie lassen :m.


----------



## davis (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey Ho ihr Raubfischer!WAr gestern mal wieder schwer in Sachen Spinnfischen unterwegs und hab auch ne leckere Ausbeute gehabt....
Würd ja auch gern mal hier und da ein Foto einstellen aaaaaber ich habs als noch nich auf die Reihe bekommen mit dem Foto-upload!

Kann mir nicht nochmal einer helfen und mir das richtig erklären???Wäre fein!

mfg

davis


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin birger: also das ist echt ein teil, hamma geil. mit roland l. würde ich ganz sicher telefonieren und ihm fotos und ein band schicken. erstens freut er sich, wenn man mit seinen ködern so erfolgreich ist und zweitens, vielleicht kommt ein bild oder ein teil des videos , vor allem das mit live-biss mal auf eine profiblinkerscheibe, wäre doch wohl der ober hamma  jetzt kannste mir ja dann mal zeigen, wie man in northeim die welse fängt, oder in edesheim, ok? ;-)

mfg steffen


----------



## **bass** (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo.

war am wochenende auch wieder los, und nach einigen barschen auf grund und als die dunkelheit einsetzte baute ich auf posenmontage um. als ich dann nach einer stunde keinen biss hatte bot ich meinen köfi im mittelwasser an und nach zwei minuten biss!! der anschlag saß und es folgte ein toller kampf. merkte gleich dass es kein zander oder waller war da er einfach anders zog und heftig an der oberfläche kämpfte, als er dann näher ans ufer kam merkte ich dass ich einen kapitalen rapfen an rute hatte. nach der landung mass ich dann ganze 71cm.
mein grösster rapfen bis jetzt... und da die digi ja da ist gibts auch ein foto...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu dem feinen Fang 
@bass...


----------



## Adrian* (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Wenn du Roland sagst das der Waller auf einen Attractor gefangen wurde, ist der bestimmt interresiert...Wenn du wirklich eine DvD machst, wäre  ich jetzt gerne der erste der schon vorab eine vorbestellt


----------



## KOPYTOshad (5. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bass,  schöner rapfen... wo warst du denn an der mosel?

bin ab nächste woche auch wieder auf zander unterwegs, so zwischen wasserbillig und grevenmacher!!!

wie siehts den momentan aus bei euch mit zander?


----------



## Birger (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So Jungs der Zanderangelei, ich sags mal lieber vorher: morgen soll das Wetter schlechter werden. Das heißt: nach längerer konstanter Wetterlage ist so ein Umschwung eventuell ein Knallertag. Ich bin dann sicher am Wasser, zwei Tage bin ich noch an meinem Hausgewässer und imMoment läuft es sehr schlecht, obwohl definitiv Zander da sind. Also, wenns kühler und wolkiger wird muss es los gehen, bin mal gespannt ob es bei euch dann auch gut läuft.
Gleich soll ich erstmal einen Hechtverseuchten Sielzug auskundschaften, die Schilfkante wurde per Bagger entfernt, jetzt kommt man endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## Kurzer (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Morgen solls schlechter werden? Woher hast Du die Info? Unter Wetter.de ist die Aussage das es ab Samstag kühler und feuchter wird?!

Gruß


----------



## Veit (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das mit der Wetterverschlechterung am morgigen Tag wäre mir auch neu. Hab eben bei wetteronline geschaut. Bis Freitag um die 30 Grad und sonnig, Samstag bewölkt mit 25 Grad und ab Sonntag wirds dann wohl kühl und mies. Also Birger, wirst deinen Zanderangriff wohl noch ein bisschen verschieben müssen. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


----------



## Kurzer (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Wetterverschlechterung am morgigen Tag wäre mir auch neu. Hab eben bei wetteronline geschaut. Bis Freitag um die 30 Grad und sonnig, Samstag bewölkt mit 25 Grad und ab Sonntag wirds dann wohl kühl und mies. Also Birger, wirst deinen Zanderangriff wohl noch ein bisschen verschieben müssen. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.


 
So kenne ich es auch, Samstag ca. 4mm Niederschlag...das ist lächerlich wenig!

Gruß


----------



## **bass** (6. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Kopytoshad

den hab ich in stadtbredimus oberhalb der schleuse gefangen... die rapfen sind mehr in der oberen mosel vertreten...

dei zander haben sich ein bisschen beruhigt (bestimmt wegen des warmen wetters... )wurden aber schon viele am anfang der saison gefangen (vor allem grosse) in wasserbillig und grevenmacher werden aber immer welche gefangen. mach auch mal ein zwischenstop in mertert wo die fähre anliegt, ist auch immer ein paar würfe wert... nur so als tipp.
kommst du auch aus luxemburg???


----------



## Birger (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jaja, ihr hattet recht, ich habs eben in einem Wetterbericht in irgendeinem Käseblatt gelesen und nun scheint doch die Sonne, natürlich keinen Biss gehabt heute morgen. Und Samstag bin ich schon wieder weg,son Mist.


----------



## ThePlAyEr (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi @ll

bin neu hier  und will meine Erfahrungen in Sachen Raubfischen ein bissel erweitern....
nette Fänge, RESPEKT....als Neuer muss ich auch bald mal ein pic einsetzen....wird noch gemacht und zwar hab ich auch mal einen besonderen Fang zu melden....
1,10m Hecht, der brachte 16,6 pfund auf die waage..... bin mächtig stolz drauf, ist aber zur zeit nur mein zweit größter.....vom größten (1,12m) habe ich im mom keine pics parat, aber die vom 1,10 werden folgen

MfG


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gestern abend kurz vor zehn zander,77cm, gefangen in der Saar auf einen Rasselwobbler, Flachläufer, gesonderter bericht folgt noch


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Theplayer
herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard und ein dickes Petri Heil zum Prachtexemplar 
Darfst gerne auch einen kleinen Fangbericht dazu schreiben #6 

@anglermeister17
Sauber! 
Ist doch einfach nur geil, wenn so ne Granate im Schein der Taschenlampe vor den Füßen auftaucht - oder ?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo, 

ich habe nach längerer Pause (vorher nur "Urlaubspilker", und mal ins Fliegenfischen reingeschnuppert, im französischen Jura) im Urlaub (Schweden, Schären) wieder mal geangelt.
Spinnfischen sollte es sein. Infos gesammelt, Bücher gelesen, Ausrüstung besorgt, endlich war's so weit. 

Erste Woche: Intensive Lernphase. (Wo sind was für Fische, wann beissen die, was wollen die von mir, was für Köder, Spinnerblinkerwobbler, schnell oder langsam, tief oder flach..... ;+ )

Zweite Woche: Jetzt beissen sie schon öfter, die Barsche (aha, Twister wollen sie, am liebsten grün-glitter, weißer Jigkopf), und dann gibt's ja auch noch Heringe zwischen den Inseln, da fing auch meine Tochter (5) was. Und ich, sogar einen netten Barsch (33cm) auf's Heringsvorfach (Das is' aber'n fetter Hering, und wie der zappelt!). Öfter mal gewobbelt, geblinkert, gesponnen (hier gibt's ja auch 'ne Menge Hechte, wär doch schön, mein erster Hecht) - war aber nix. (Im Sommer sind die ja auch gut mit Fischbrut beschäftigt......)

Dritte (letzte :c) Woche: Grüner Twister, ein Biß, hui, der ist nicht klein, anschlagen, einholen, hoho, der arbeitet aber! Er kommt ran, Mann, das is'n Hecht! 60plus! Wo is' der Kescher! *******! Liegt falsch rum, na komm schon, jetzt! Mist! Weg isser! -
Zwei Tage später: Früh raus, schlechter Tag, erster Wurf Hänger, zeiter auch, Fische lustlos, dann aber doch: Barsche gefangen, schon nach neun Uhr, Zeit für's Frühstück! Na komm, noch eine Runde mit dem 22g Effzett Blinker, kupfer, der fliegt so schön weit, auch gegen den Wind, erster Wurf, zweiter, dritter, vierter, Biss! Das muss ein Hecht sein! Vielleicht nicht groß, aber ein Hecht! Anschlagen, noch mal, zur Sicherheit, einholen, Schnur straff halten!!, hab ich den Kescher parat? OK! Komm näher, ich krieg Dich! Diesmal klappt's! Was'n Gezappel! Oh, er springt! Spannung halten! Jetzt ist er am Boot! Na? Halber Meter? Dafür machste aber gut Theater! Jetzt den Kescher, hab ihn schon! Mein erster Hecht!     

Ach, aber eigentlich wollte ich von meinem größten Barsch erzählen, ja, stimmt, 39cm. Was hat denn der an der Seite? Und hier, die erste Rückenflosse! Ja, andere Seite auch. Da war'n Hecht dran, und kein kleiner! Den hol' ich mir beim nächsten Mal (oder einen ähnlichen...)!


----------



## vertikal (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Boardies,

dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder zum Besten geben. 

War am Sonntag bei schönstem Wetter, Sonne, kaum Wind, auf Einladung von Helmut Schoddel auf dem schönen Rursee in der Eifel. Wir schleppten mit Naturködern und Castaic-Gummifischen.

Der erste Hecht biss gegen 8.00 Uhr auf einen 30 cm langen toten Köderfisch am System und brachte 90 cm Länge auf's Maßband. Der zweite biss eine Stunde später auf 25er Castaic-Forelle und sah aus wie der Zwillingsbruder des ersten, bei absolut gleicher Länge. Wiederum eine Stunde später ein Biss auf eine 30er(!) Castaic-Renke. Nach kurzem Drill staunten wir nicht schlecht über einen 80er Zander. Der Zander biss bei strahlender Sonne und Windstille am hellichten Tag auf eine Monsterrenke! Hielt sich einfach nicht an die Spielregeln, der Schlingel.
Den vierten Biss konnten wir nicht mehr verwerten, aber drei gute Fische an einem Tag sind wirklich mehr als genug! 

Gegen Mittag gaben wir uns dann der Übermacht an Seglern, Wassersportlern und Touristenschiffen geschlagen und beendeten einen wunderschönen Angeltag.

War mein erster Tag auf dem Rursee aber bestimmt nicht der letzte!
Ach ja, alles releast!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## ThePlAyEr (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Wasserpatscher

wann warste denn in schweden genau??? und wo??

ich war vom 29 juli bis zum 19 august in schweden, nähe von stockholm 

hab da auch meinen 1,10m hecht gefangen....
köder war ein rapala wobbler, 35er schnur und angelrute wg 40-80g......
der drill hat um die 10min gedauert.....das war mein bester drill den ich überhaupt hatte...
dieses jahr waren die hechte dort besonders fett und kraftvoll....sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nie in schweden erlebt und ich fahr dort mittlerweile schon das sechste jahr in folge hin

PS: das bild kommt noch, nur die ruhe 

MfG


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				ThePlAyEr schrieb:
			
		

> @Wasserpatscher
> 
> wann warste denn in schweden genau??? und wo??



Geangelt habe ich im Blidösund, zwischen Yxlan und Blidö, 6.-27. August, meist vom Boot, meist Spinnrute 30-60g. 
Ach ja, und jetzt bin ich infiziert und werde wohl den Angelschein machen, nur im Urlaub ist mir jetzt eher zu wenig


----------



## davis (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und der Effzett is doch der beste Hechtköder:m 







96cm, 14,5 Pfund.....auf Effzett in silber beim 3. Wurf....Schwein gehabt!|supergri


----------



## Debilofant (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch, davis!
Aber sach mal, davis, bist Du 2,30m groß oder hast Du Dich im Bild vertan|kopfkrat? Nix für Ungut, aber der sieht für die geposteten Maße irgendwie "lütt" aus #c. 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Franz: Ich hatte gar keine Taschnelampe, an der Stelle war ein beleuchteter gehweg in der nähe, aber das ultimativste daran war der biss, der wirklich nur brutal war


----------



## ThePlAyEr (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So,..............

endlich hab ichs geschafft 

das bin ich mit meinem Sommerfang !

Nicht lachen, ich verzieh zwar das Gesicht, aber auch nur weil der Hecht nicht gerade der leichteste war :g


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@vertikal: RESPECT!!! Geile Teile Ich bin unendlich geil auf bootsangeln, es haben sich leider noch nie möglichkeiten geboten...Heul!


----------



## ThePlAyEr (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

mh....und das hier sind noch 2 tolle Hechte....

Der linke Hecht war 84cm groß und der rechte 74cm.....das Bild ist ein bisschen verzerrt, deswegen könnte es irretieren.....

Alle Hechte die auf meinen Bildern zu sehen sind wurde vom Boot aus und mit einen Rapala Wobbler gefangen

MfG 

PS: ich brauch ein paar infos in Sachen Zander angeln.....will nämlich am Samstag los, aber habe in diesem Gebiet noch so gut wie keine Erfahrungen, Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## the doctor (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

davis:

coole Hose:m |supergri |supergri |supergri 
der Hecht ist natürlich auch klasse#6


----------



## vertikal (8. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@davis
Hi Davis,
schöner Hecht. Ich kenn ja Leute, die ihre Fische digital vergrößern, ist bei der heutigen Technik wohl kein Kunststück mehr. Dein Hecht hingegen kommt mir für die angegebene Größe eher etwas verkleinert vor!? Haste vielleicht das falsche Bild zum Text erwischt?

@anglermeister17
Hi anglermeister17, gib nicht nach! Ich fischte 30 Jahre vom Ufer, bevor ich mir ein Boot zulegte und begeisterter Raubfischangler wurde. Besser spät als nie. Kann mir heute Angeln ohne Boot gar nicht mehr vorstellen!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hy !

Vertikal, wie immer allererste Sahne Deine Kurzstorys, Deine Bilder & natürlich die Fische !  Wünsche Dir weiterhin soviel Erfolg & Spass beim fischen !!!

@Davis, die Größe kann ja noch hinkommen, aber 14,5 Pfund ? Denke das is ein bissl zuviel, oder ? Wir können uns ja auch irren .. kann sein, dass das Bild einfach aus nem doofen Winkel geschossen ist, aber ich hatte schon 110er Hechte mit gerade mal knappen 16 Pfund & verhungert sahen sie auch net unbedingt aus.

Naja, dennoch GRZ zum Hecht aufn guten alten Blechkopp ! 

bastl


----------



## vertikal (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Vertikal, wie immer allererste Sahne Deine Kurzstorys, Deine Bilder & natürlich die Fische !  Wünsche Dir weiterhin soviel Erfolg & Spass beim fischen !!!bastl



Hi MeRiDiAn,
besten Dank für die guten Wünsche - wobei ich dir die Blumen jederzeit zurückgeben kann! Bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass deine wunderschönen Hausgewässer viel zu weit von mir entfent sind!?
Übernächste Woche geht's mit zwei guten Freunden erst mal für eine Woche ab zu den Boddengewässern - mit Guiding. Freuen uns schon riesig drauf!!!
Gruß, Frank


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hehheheheh Frank, wärest Du vor Ort wüsstest Du, wie prikär die Lage ist 
Ist wirklich schwierig hier in der Gegend ordentliche Fische zu fangen ! Sehr schwierig sogar ! Aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis 

Werdet sicherlich viel Spass auf dem Bodden haben, obwohl ihr das ganz sicher auch ohne Guide hinbekommen hättet ! Da bin ich mir sehr sicher !
Aber persönlich kann einen ein Guide ja nur schaden, lediglich finanziell 

Also Frank, habt viel Spass auf der Ostsee & kommt gesund zurück !  #6 

Wir werden uns schon nochmal irgendwo in der Mitte zum gemeinsamen Fischen treffen  #h 

basti


----------



## fette beute (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Effzett is doch der beste Hechtköder:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch schöner hecht,sag mal hat er dir die ganze hose zerbissen,als du ihn gelandet hast,sieht ja richtig nachm kapf aus.:m


----------



## vertikal (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Basti,

manchmal ist es auch ganz schön, nicht "zu nah dran zu sein". Aus der Entfernung sieht vieles besser aus, als aus der Nähe betrachtet. Meist liest du ja nur die "tollen Fangmeldungen", während über die oft zahlreichen Schneidertage kein Wort verloren wird. Aber wie heisst es so schön - der Weg ist das Ziel!

Auf den Bodden werden wir in jedem Fall viel Spaß haben, ob mit oder ohne Fisch. Zum Glück freut sich bei uns jeder genauso über den Fisch des anderen, wie über den eigenen Fisch - eine wichtige Voraussetzung für eine Angeltour zu mehreren.

Eventuell klapp's ja wirklich mal mit dem halben Weg - würde mich freuen!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## davis (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy !
> 
> 
> @Davis, die Größe kann ja noch hinkommen, aber 14,5 Pfund ? Denke das is ein bissl zuviel, oder ? Wir können uns ja auch irren .. kann sein, dass das Bild einfach aus nem doofen Winkel geschossen ist, aber ich hatte schon 110er Hechte mit gerade mal knappen 16 Pfund & verhungert sahen sie auch net unbedingt aus.
> bastl



Also das is ja sehr nett.....der Hecht hatte "exakt" die Daten die stehen!
Da leg ich die Hand für ins Feuer! Das is mein bisher größter Hecht und da bin ich stolz drauf! Ich bin halt keiner von denen der den Fisch 1 Meter von sich richtung Kamera streckt damit er größer rüberkommt....auch wenn ihr meint er sehe auf dem pic kleiner aus....ich hab übrigens ne ordentliche Körpergröße...vielleicht solltet ihr das Bild nich daran messen...

Find ich echt nich ok....da will man mal was von seinem Fang zeigen wie alle anderen und dann heißts es wär Anglerlatein....#d


----------



## davis (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier nochmal ein Bild des gleichen Fischs....






un nur zum Größenvergleich.....ich bin nich 2,30 aber 1,87....und der Fisch immernoch so groß wie ich angegeben hab!

Und nix gegen die Hose....das sind professionelle Belüftungslöcher! Nein die hat einfach nur zuviele Blinker-Touren hinter sich....:m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> GRZ zum Hecht aufn guten alten Blechkopp !



Aber Davis !

War doch net bös gemeint, was meinste warum ich sonst diesen oben zitierten Anhang mit angefügt habe ?
Ich habs doch umschrieben, dass es sein kann, dass der Winkel bissl ungünstig getroffen war ! Fand meine Aussage daher nicht wirklich schlimm & Du brauchst deshalb net gleich an die Decke springen !
Es gönnen Dir alle Deinen Fang & nur getroffene Hunde bellen 

Freundschaftliches Petri  #h 
bastl


----------



## davis (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Davis !
> 
> War doch net bös gemeint, was meinste warum ich sonst diesen oben zitierten Anhang mit angefügt habe ?
> Ich habs doch umschrieben, dass es sein kann, dass der Winkel bissl ungünstig getroffen war ! Fand meine Aussage daher nicht wirklich schlimm & Du brauchst deshalb net gleich an die Decke springen !
> ...



Schon ok!#6

Ich mags nur nich wenn ich Angler-Latein unterstellt bekomme.....das is nämlich gar nich mein Stil....

Beim nächsten leg ich einfach des Maßband daneben....um Diskussionen zu vermeiden:m


----------



## Veit (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil zum Hecht!
Das zweite Foto ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## Debilofant (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jau dann auch nochmal,

also mit der Aufklärung zur Deiner zwar nicht 2,30m , aber doch etwas größer geratenen Statur und dem zweiten Bild sieht die Welt dann schon etwas anders aus. Also nicht sauer sein, wenn der erste Eindruck von dem Fisch getäuscht hat und bös gemeint war´s mit Sicherheit nicht (siehe 2,30m).

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Maik (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Fisch|schild-g auf den wart ich auch noch:q u´nd ich weis er wird kommen


----------



## Birger (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: schöner Hecht, da kann man mal sehen, wie sich eine ungünstige Position beim Fotografieren auswirkt. Auf dem ersten Bild sah der echt kleiner aus, das zweite ist aber eindeutig, komisch. Ach ja, der Effzett ist einer der besten Hechtköder, finde ich auch.

Gestern hab ich nen Hecht rauben sehen, gleich 3 mal. Dann hol ich endlich meine Hechtrute mit passendem Equipment und der Schlingel ist weg, wie auch sonst. Also kleinen Barschspinenr ran und Barsche zocken, aber nun ratet mal wer sich beim 3. Wurf am Spinner meldet...





Obwohl ich die gleiche Stelle mit nem größeren Blinker beha(r)kt hatte, ein Glück hab ich das Stahlvorfach dran gelassen.


----------



## davis (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja ja so ist das mit den Fotos....

@Birger: Schöner Hecht!

Ich war grad wieder mit der Peitsche unterwegs und hab den barschen nachgestellt....leider heut nur einen erwischt...29cm

Aber der viel größere Ärger ist der Fisch unter dem Barsch....diese sch**** Döbel! Ich fang echt ungelogen im Schnitt bei jeder Blinker Tour 2-3 solcher dicken Lappen!Und meist noch paar kleinere....Aber guckt euch mal an wie klein der recht ordentliche Barsch neben dem Döbel aussieht!  Das is nich mehr schön....die sind in unserem Fluss wie ne Seuche verbreitet....die müssten alle abgefischt werden! Oder fängt wer von euch gerne Döbel??


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Guten Abend  

War eben auch unterwegs.. wollte Köderfische für morgen stippen... 

Hab keinen einzigen anständigen erwischt.. dafür 4 Barsche.. alle auf Tauwurm! 
Einen kleinerer hat den Wurm bis zum A... geschluckt.. den hab ich mir mitgenommen und eingefroren... kann ich im Winter bestimmt mal zum Hechtangeln gebrauchen  

Die anderen 3 waren alle so zwischen 25 und 30 cm und schwimmen wieder..... ich find Barsche einfach klasse... die haben irgendwie Stil 

@Davis
Ich erwische beim Spinnfischen so gut wie nie nen Döbel.. (wollen die ne besondere "Köderpräsentation" ?) ...

aber beim Aalangeln werden die teilweise zur Plage... die knallen auf den Wurm oder Fischfetzen, dass man denkt die Welt geht gleich unter... da sind teilweise richtig Schwatten von 50cm und mehr dabei


----------



## Veit (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gerade mit Angelfreund Nico an der Saale. Wir waren eigentlich auf Aal aus, haben aber heute doch mal jeder eine Köfirute ausgeworfen. Tja das Ergebnis war, dass es für Nico ein richtiger Glückstag wurde, ich hatte wahrscheinlich (wie die ganzen letzten Tage schon) ne Tonne Pech im Gepäck.
Auf die Wurmruten ging bis auf kurze Zupfer nix. Aal lief also überhaupt nicht.
Auf die Köfiruten folgendes: Nico hatte nur einen einzigen Biss auf eine fingerlange Ukelei. Der Übeltäter hatte den Köfi tief inhaliert (Haken nicht mehr zu sehen). Es war ein schöner Zander von genau 70 cm. Sein erster in diesem Jahr! Petri Heil!  #6 
Tja und der reichte auch schon um mich abzukochen.
Ich hatte drei Bisse auf Köderfisch und alle versaut. Erster Biss: Deutlicher Widerstand nach dem Anhieb, aber das Blei hing am Grund fest. Nix zu machen, Totalabriss. Zweiter Biss: Ins Leere gehauen. Der Dritte Biss kam dann auf eine handlange Plötze. Der Fisch nahm ordentlich Schnur und dann das totale Fiasko. Beim Anhieb komplett alles abgeruppt! Die 30er Schnur war wohl irgendwo aufgerauht oder der Knoten nicht vernünftig gebunden. Veit, du Trottel!! #q  #q  #q 
Wenn ich zusammenrechne, wieviele Bisse ich in den vergangenen Tagen versaut haben, so ist das schon nicht mehr normal. Und das was ich (wenn überhaupt) rausgeholt habe, war nur kleiner Mist. Eine unheimliche Negativserie, wie ich sie schon lange nicht mehr erlebt habe.  :r  Es kann echt nur besser werden...


----------



## Case (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ey..@Veit,

es ist nicht alle Tage Sonnenschein. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du grad so vor 'nem Jahr aktiv angefangen auf Raubfisch zu angeln. Und Du hast in der Zeit ganz gut gefangen. Oder.?
Aber ich wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil beim nächsten Angeltag.


Case


----------



## Veit (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Case: Klar, man kann nicht immer Glück haben. Aber so ein Totalabriss durch eigenes Verschulden DARF einfach nicht passieren! Ich ärgere mich halt bloß wahnsinnig über sowas, weil man es vermeiden könnte.   Und weil sich diese Vorfälle jetzt innerhalb weniger Tage so extrem häufen.  
Das schlimmste: Die Unglückserie ging heute morgen nahtlos weiter. Noch bei völliger Dunkelheit bekam ich zwei Bisse auf schwarzen Manns-Wobbler, die wahrscheinlich von Zandern kamen. Beide Fische hatte ich rund 5 Sekunden im Drill, dann waren sie auch schon ausgeschlitzt. Dann versuchte ich es mit Köderfisch als es hell war. Wieder ne handlange Plötze ran (was anderes war nicht zu bekommen) und darauf gabs wieder einen schönen Biss. Und wieder Anhieb=Abriss. Diesmal nur das Vorfach aus 25er Shimano Technium-Mono, aber trotzdem schlimm genug. War eventuell ein Hecht, obwohl die an dieser Stelle sehr selten sind und ich darum dort nicht mit Stahlvorfach fische. Vorfachende war aufgerauht... Das wars dann erstmal mit der heutigen Ration Angelpech.


----------



## balu77md (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin moin veit...
wenn es am schönsten is soll man doch aufhören  
ich war gestern abend mal wieder etwas spinnen. zu mehr komme ich leider in letzter zeit nicht. das ergebniss waren 4 brasche zwischen 10 und 20 cm und zu meinem glück mein erster zander.. aber der hatte grad mal 12 cm... aber egal.. da ich ja von jedem negativen etwas postitives abgewinnen kann habe ich mich über die tatsache das es EIN ZANDER war riesig gefreut.. auch kleinvieh macht misst.. vieleicht gewinne ich das nächste mal ein riesen misthaufen :-D


----------



## Birger (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Veit, echt lustig, ich dachte imer nur mir passiert sowas.
@ balu: wenn du erstmal nen kleinen zander gefangen hast, klappts auch bestimmt mit dem großen, die Technik ist die gleiche, nur die Plätze können abweichen.


----------



## davis (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich tät mich über jeden zander freuen....

der einzige zander den ich je gefangen habe biss als ich mein würmlein vom grund einleierte....ganze 65cm groß war der....und das ist 8 Jahre her....
...und obwohl ich sehr viel blinker erwisch ich nie einen....der Bestand ist einfach verschwindend gering hier bei uns....sehr schade....
ich glaub ich muss mal einen von euch besuchen...bei euch gibts doch Stachelritter!:m


----------



## Ghanja (10. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit: 
Reg dich doch nicht so auf - das kann doch jedem passieren. Angeln ist nun mal Angeln - man will abschalten und sich erholen. Ab und an könnte man echt meinen, du würdest das mit der Herstellung von von Leiterbahnen vergleichen - ja keine Fehler machen. 
Aber immerhin vernünftig, dass du deine Signatur überarbeitet hast - sonst hätte ich mir ein "fischgeil" nicht verkneifen können ......  |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> sonst hätte ich mir ein "fischgeil" nicht verkneifen können


Bin ich doch!


----------



## Veit (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ENDLICH! Meine Pechsträhne ist heute abgerissen. Mit Angelkumpel Nico gings mit dem Boot auf die Saale zum Hechtduell. 
Ich siegte mit 2:0 und zumindest mir ist endlich mal kein Unglück passiert.
Kein Verluste durch Hänger, kein ausgeschlitzer Fisch, kein Abriss. :g 
Die gefangenen Hechte hatten 63 und 71 cm und bissen beide nicht weit von einander entfernt an einer Krautkante auf freier Flussstrecke. Den 63er haben wir mitgenommen, den 71er zurückgesetzt. So konnte ich gleich ein Foto von beiden gleichzeitig machen. Und der Erfolgsköder war wie immer der kupferfarbene Effzett-BLinker.  #6 
Nico hatte hingegen nen schlechten Tag. Nur wenige Sekunden bevor mir der 63er Hecht an den Haken ging biss bei ihm an genau der selben Stelle ein wahrscheinlich recht großer Hecht (auf Kupferblinker). Eine gewaltige Flucht und dann war die geflochtene Schnur durchgebissen. Eigentlich passiert sowas doch nur mir.  #t Später hatte er noch einen weiteren HEcht am Haken, der nach kurzem Drill auschlitzte.


----------



## webby234 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, heute hat auch meine Pechsträhne ein Ende.
Konnte beim blinkern eine Hechtdame erwischen, 110cm bei 10400 gramm.#6 
Der Drill dauerte 45 Minuten.

Sie hat sich 3 Würfe vorher schon als Schwall an der Oberfläche angemeldet.


----------



## plattform7 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu der wahrlichst herrlichen Hechtdame! Das ist ja ein Prachtexemplar!!! #6


----------



## davis (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit&webby: Sehr schöne Fänge!...dickes Petri!

Bei uns is jetzt erstma Hochwasser...da fällt das Fischen förmlich ins Wasser!:c


----------



## Birger (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

45Minuten? Welches Gerät hast du denn verwendet? Super Hecht, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Tyron (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sehr schöne Hechtdame.
Aber 45min? Naja...


----------



## Case (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

na siehste.. irgendwann klappts wieder.

@webby,

Das ist ja nu mal echt ein dicker Brocken. Ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Case


----------



## webby234 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vielleicht warens auch 40 Minuten. Ich hatte jedenfals einen Kollegen dabei, und der meint auch, daß es ungerfähr 45 Minuten bis zu Landung waren. Der Hecht wollte einfach nicht müde werden. Das könnt ihr mir glauben.

Als wir dachten, daß der Hecht am Ende ist, hat er noch jedesmal ordentlich Schnur genommen, wenn er in die Nähe des Keschers kam.
Man hätte Ihn vielleicht härter drillen können, aber ich wollte unbedingt verhindern, daß er auß dem Wasser springt, weil ich so schon mal einen Hecht verloren hab. Ein mal ist er aber trotzdem gesprungen.

Es war übrigends ein sehr kurzfristiger Angeltrip, der eigendlich auf Barsch abzielen sollte. Weil aber kein Barsch so richtig wollte, hab ich trotzig einen Blinker probiert. Das aber auch wirklich ein Hecht auf meinen Blinker beißt, damit hab ich gar nicht richtig gerechnet.

Geangelt hab ich mit einer Ron Thompson Spinnrute, Shimano Stradic Fa 2500 und ner 11ér Powerline.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

webby234 
Petri zu der wahrlich schönen Dame...!
allen anderen auch ein Herzliches Perti zu den Fängen...


----------



## Veit (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern abend mit Angelkumpel Nico an der Saale mal den Zander auf den Zahn fühlen. Nachdem Nico ja bereits letzte Woche erfolgreich war und ich auch von weiteren Fängen durch andere weiß, war ich diesmal dran. AUf Gummifisch ging nix, also kam ein 9cm-Manns-Wobbler ans Band, den ich mit nem Edding schwarz eingefärbt hatte. Gleich beim ersten Wurf damit rappelte es. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich dann einen guten Zander von 73 cm per Hand landen. Weitere Fänge gabs leider nicht, allerdings machten sich die Stachelritter immermal bei ihren Raubzügen bemerkbar.


----------



## davis (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Fisch Veit!Petri!


....wieso fang ich nie so nen Stachelritter???|kopfkrat Bestimmt haben die ganzen Waller in unserem Gewässer die Jungs verschluckt!:m


----------



## Veit (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: Bei uns sind die Bestände auch deutlich zurückgegangen, aber an den richtigen Stellen und zur richtigen Zeit sind nach wie vor gute Fänge drin und da auch regelmäßig kleine gefangen werden, gehts vielleicht sogar wieder ein bisschen aufwärts. Aber wiegesagt, in den letzten Tagen wurden von zwei Raubfischspezis, die ich regelmäßig treffe auch wieder vermehrt gute Fische um die 70 cm in der Saale gelandet. Da war mein gestriger Fang also garnicht außergewöhnlich. Viele Grüße an dieser Stelle (die Jungs lesen hier auch immer mal)!!!  |wavey:


----------



## **bass** (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,

zog auch wieder los. diesmal nahm ich einen baggersee in angriff. da ich soviel über die blinker gelesen habe dachte ich mir versuchs auch mal und nimm nichts weiteres mit als blinker. war nähmlich nie richtig überzeugt von den dingern. also blinker ran und mal sehen wie so ein teil richtig baumelt,bei welchem zug usw...

nachdem ich ein paar stellen abgeklopft hatte fand ich eine schöne von schilf verwachsene hecke, es roch förmlich nach hecht, nach drei würfen immer noch kein biss und sagte mir schon mit nem wobbler hättest du mehr erfolg und dann beim vierten wurf nach eine kurbelumdrehung BISS... und kann euch sagen das war ein toller drill es gab vier schöne hechtsprünge, und nach einer neuen aber kurzen attacke vor den füssen konnte ich ihn dann mit nem nackengriff landen

die länge war 81cm und hätte gerne ne wagge gehabt denn der war richtig fett. hier noch ein bild. ebenso fing ich noch einige barsche (die so gross waren wie der blinker selbst...


----------



## Adrian* (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@bass

was hast du da für ne rute?
ist das ne Quantum?


----------



## Veit (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern abend wieder mit Spinnrute an der Saale unterwegs. Erstmal machte ich ein bisschen Wanderangeln auf einer strukturarmen Flusstrecke zwischen zwei Brücken. Einen Hecht von etwa 50 cm hatte ich mal als Nachläufer, natürlich auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker, sonst passiert nix. Dann sollte es den Zandern wieder an den Kragen gehen. Ein sehr zähes Angeln war das diesmal. Insgesamt fischte ich sechs verschiedene Stellen im gesamten Stadtgebiet in Halle ab. Aber die Ausdauer wurde belohnt. Am vierten Platz (unterhalb einer Brücke) hatte ich den einzigen Biss, der einen schönen Stachelritter von 68 cm brachte. Auch der ging wieder auf den schwarzen Manns-Wobbler. Foto gibts diesmal nicht, weil ich den Zander wieder schwimmen ließ (den 73er vom Vortag gabs gestern zum Mittagessen) und darum nur ganz schnell ein Bild mit normalem Fotoapperat gemacht habe.


----------



## davis (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey Leute!#h 

@bass: schöner Hecht....ich sag ja...der Blinker machts!#6 

@veit: Sag mal wo is die Saale überhaupt??Is das denn ein großer Fluss?

Ich versuche die Zander auch immer mit nem schwarz gemalten Wobbler zu erwischen...ein Rapala Jointed 2-teilig schwarzer Körper mit rotem Kopf...aber ich erwisch nur Hechte damit! :m 

@veit: Läuft dein Wobbler tief? Ich fische vll zu flach....|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: Das ist ein mittelgroßer Fluss (im Schnitt ca. 50 m breit) in Sachsen-Anhalt. Der Wobbler läuft ca. 2 Meter tief.


----------



## davis (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mist! Bissle weit weg....sonst wär ich mal vorbei gekommen und hätt dir die Zander weggeräubert!:m 

Vielleicht fisch ich zu flach....mein Wobbler läuft bei 1-1,5m...|kopfkrat


----------



## **bass** (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: genau die
@davis: nun ja der blinker hat jetzt mein vollstes vertrauen  komisch dass bei uns fast keiner damit angelt, mann bekommt auch nicht unbedingt viele modelle werd aber mal schauen dass ich auch so nen bekannten fz bekomme meine sind von rappala


----------



## davis (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@bass: Ja weißt du das is bei mir so...mein Vater und alle meine Onkel sind alt eingesessene Angler...und die haben schon vor 30 Jahren ihre Hechte mit Effzett Blinker gefangen....von daher hatte ich quasi keine andere Wahl als diesen Köder als den besten anzuerkennen:m :q ...


----------



## **bass** (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

versteh schon... bei mir angelt die ganze familie von anfang an mit den meppsspinner also für mich auch seitjeher der topköder...


----------



## Veit (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: Naja, Saale ist kein Topp-Revier auf Zander, ich glaube dass es sich nicht so richtig lohnt hier her zu kommen, jedenfalls nicht wg. Stachelrittern. Man sollte ja auch bedenken, dass ich mein Revier auch sehr, sehr gut kenne und viel Zeit dort verbringe. Da möchte es sein, dass man ab und zu auch mal was fängt.  Würde an deiner Stelle eher mal die Elbe antesten, ich glaube die hat zandermäßig ein Riesenpotential.


----------



## Adrian* (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern nochmal mit A Turbotail's im Hafen unterwegs, hab so zwischen 10 und 15 Barsche gefangen, zwar nicht die größten aber immerhin...Hab's mal mit Turbo's in A/0 probiert, ein meter vorm ufer fangen die echt super Ukeleis und kleine Barsche, das nächste mal fange ich mir mit dennen meine Köderfische  ...Wenn ich langsam einkurbel, bekomm ich zwar mehr bisse, aber da hängt fast nichts, wenn ich schneller einkurbel, bekomm ich weniger bisse aber jeder zweite fisch hängt...


----------



## Case (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu den Barschen @ Adrian,

meine Glückssträhne ist bischen abgeflaut. Die letzten 2 Sonntage ein Minibarsch und ein Schwanzabbiss beim Gummifisch. Schon der zweite an der gleichen Stelle. Da mag ein Hechtlein wohl Kaugummies.?

Case


----------



## Adrian* (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ist mir in letzter zeit auch oft am see passiert, ein F Turbotail in Kaulbarsch schwanzteller weg ohne das ich auch nur ein biss bemerkt habe, im Rhein das selbe...


----------



## lemmi 4711 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Hecht vom Sommer August 2005 hab mich leider etwas verspätet












Wurde nach dem Fang wieder Schwimmen lassen.

Ort: Lahn Marburg
Länge 78 cm


----------



## Adrian* (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@lemmi 4711 

klasse hecht!! mit sbiro und köfi????
gut das du ihn wieder hast schwimmen lassen...


----------



## Adrian* (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

oder ist das blei??


----------



## Fa.Bi (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

sieht stark nach einer Drennan subfloat aus ;-)

http://www.nwac.co.uk/acatalog/subfloat.jpg


MfG. FaBi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@lemmi: cooles bild und auch ich muss dein zurücksetzen loben, so is richtig, gute sache. weiterhin petri


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu dem Hecht! Bestimmt nicht einfach in dem Bach! Respekt#6 

Ich hab mal was aussergewöhnliches:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=887420&postcount=395

#h  by Andy


----------



## Adrian* (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab heute en 43cm Zander auf en gelben Sandra gefangen, und zwei Barsche auf meinen balzer spinner...


----------



## honeybee (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nach langer Zeit und lauter Null Runden ging es heute Abend mal an ein recht fremdes und unscheinbares, mega flaches Gewässer.

Nach Ingolf´s 2. Wurf konnte er einen Nachläufer auf einen 11er Kopyto verzeichnen. Die Ecke beharkte er dann vehement ohne auch nur einen Biss verzeichnen zu können. Ich arbeitete mich auf der Dammkrone entlang und habe einen Biss versemmelt, da dieser nicht Hechttypisch war und eher an eine gehakte Tüte erinnerte. Doch die vermeintliche Tüte machte nach ein paar Metern ein paar Kopfstösse und weg war sie/es#q

So beharkte ich nun widerrum "meine" Stelle und sichtlichen oder spürbaren Erfolg. Nun war ein Köderwechsel angesagt und ich nahm einen Eagle-S der mir schon reichlich Fehlbisse einbrachte aber sonst recht jungfräulich war. Nach ein paar Würfen, Ingolf gab seine Ecke nun auf, habe ich diese in Beschlag genommen. Der 1. Wurf und nix. Beim 2. Wurf sah ich den Eagle-S schon in der alten Eiche hängen, konnte aber noch rechtzeitig abbremsen. Nun gut...2 Schläge...stehen lassen.....wieder 2 oder 3 Schläge und kurz stehen lassen....dann noch ein Schlag und hoppla da iss doch was.....also Anhieb und da kam er erstmal aus dem Wasser. Und ich dachte mir.....ohweh, wasn das für ein Zwerg.

Ok es ist kein Riese mit seinen 56cm aber immerhin war es nach einer wirklic h langen Durststrecke wieder was ordentliches. Da ich nicht weis, wie der Hechtbestand an dem Gewässer ist, habe ich den Kameraden wieder in "seine" Ecke entlassen in der Hoffnung, das er nichts seinen Kameraden vom Eagle-S erzählt |supergri


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Fisch und schön geschrieben. Glückwunsch Jana!:m


----------



## davis (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey Ho!

Aaaalso mal zur Verteitigung meines Gewässers... der "Bach" in dem der lemmi oben den Hecht gefangen hat ist kein Bach sondern ein Fluss der da Lahn heißt....alles klar!?!:m

War grade mit der Spinnrute auf der Pirsch nach groooooßen Hechten....leider sind die dicken Brocken heute nicht heiss auf mein Blech gewesen jedoch konnte ich einen von dem guten Geschmack meines Effzett (im Forellen-Dekor) überzeugen!|supergri War ein schöner Drill mit 3-4 Sprüngen aus dem Wasser...gelandet hab ich dann nen hübschen Esox von 66cm der gut im Futter stand!:m Leider gibts heut kein Foto weil keine Kamera dabei gehabt... Hatte sehr sauber im Mundwinkel gehakt und wurde nach dem Messen wieder released der schöne Kerl...#6

mfg


----------



## honeybee (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Peter, das war heute mal wieder ein Lichtblick gewesen.


----------



## Profi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na endlich geht wieder was Hechtmäßig! Zwar keine Riesen, aber dafür beißen sie derzeit dutzendweise. Hier ein paar pics. Den fast goldenen Hecht find ich schon recht außergewöhnlich für das gewässer.

Alle bissen auf Attractor in rauch, einer auf Spinner.


----------



## Adrian* (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Profi

wieder größe K oder kleiner??


----------



## Profi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und noch 3 Hechte. Das b3. Bild ist der "Goldie"


----------



## Adrian* (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habs übrigends raus das PB "reissen"...ich ruck nur nicht so hoch, und direkt en Zander gefangen...


----------



## Profi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Adrian

Ne, nicht auf K, sondern H. Auf den K hab ich gebissen....

Dann viel erfolg beim Rucken! Ist doch klasse, wenn sofort ein Zander einsteigt, man wird immer besser - bis man unschlagbar ist !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch 
*JANA *
du machst mir Sorgen



wird etwa der Hecht zu deinem 
Zielfisch...???



Petri zu dem Fang


----------



## Profi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

... Und noch 3 Drillbilder...


----------



## davis (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Jana und Profi: schöne Fische! Petri Heil!

@Jana: is dat en Zalt Wobbler auf dem Bild??


----------



## Adrian* (19. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






@Profi

ich will's hoffen...


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Guido.....Zielfisch würd ich nicht sagen. Die Hechte meinen es eben besser mit mir dieses Jahr :q Brauchst Dir also keine Gedanken machen :q

@Davis ....das ist kein Zalt sondern ein Eagle-S. Ist aber baugleich wie der Zalt. Leider gibt es aber den Eagle-S nur in der 14cm Version.


----------



## Birger (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sagt mal, sind die Zander bei euch auch etwas kniepig? Es sind ja jede menge da, Fehlbisse hab ich genug, aber verhaften ist etwas schwierig zur Zeit. Dafür sind jetzt schon einige gute Barsche unterwegs, recht früh im Jahr aber beschweren will ich mich nicht.
Wenn ich allerdingsnen Zander oder Hecht hake,sind die Gufis voll inhaliert, komische Fische.


----------



## Holger (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Birger


Jep, etwas crazy drauf, die Zander. Wir hatten am WE auch jede Menge Fehlbisse, es war wie verhext. Die packen noch nicht richtig zu. Und die, die wir landen konnten, hingen auch alle recht knapp. Aber wenn es wieder kälter wird, packen Sie auch beherzter zu. Noch haben Sie in Fluß, Kanal oder sonstwo nen reich gedeckten Futtertisch, der wird bald weniger. Ruhig Blut, die Bisse hängen bald wieder...#6


----------



## Adrian* (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

jo, guck mal oben der hing ganz vorne, en Freund hat en 72cm mit der Feederrute auf maden gefangen, der hat gesagt der hat gebissen wie ne kleine Brasse....


----------



## Veit (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War eben mal mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik an der Saale auf Zanderjagd. Hendrik hätte fast seinen ersten Zander des Jahres erwischt, aber eben leider nur fast. Auf schwarzen, zweiteiligen Wobbler gabs nen mächtigen Nachläufer. Die kleinen Fischchen spritzen zur Seite und ein fetter Schwall war zu sehen, aber der Stachelritter verfehlte den Wobbler. Schade, den hätte er sich aber wirklich verdient. 
Naja, ich habe ebenfalls auf schwarzen (Manns-)Wobbler gleich nach wenigen Minuten einen Zander gefangen, der allerdings untermaßig war.


----------



## davis (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sag mal Veit....wohnst du am Wasser??? :m |kopfkrat :q 

Und ich dachte ich angel viel....:q ...nein nein is schon gut so! Wer öfters loszieht hat die besseren Chancen! 

Aber Veit....ich glaube du hast mich beschwindelt als du sagtest die Saale sei gar nich so gut auf Zander!:m 

mfg


----------



## Veit (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: *gg* So schlecht ist sie vielleicht wirklich nicht. Es gab aber mal mehr Zander (zumindest nachdem was man von den anderen Anglern so hört), vielleicht wird es aber jetzt wieder besser. Hab mal gehört, dass Zander so ein sporadischer Fisch ist, der mal ein paar Jahre ganz schlecht läuft und dann kommen wieder die guten Jahrgänge. Dieses Jahr sind (von anderen Anglern) viele kleine Zander gefangen worden. Die werden ja auch mal groß werden, solange nicht jeder 50er gleich abgeschlagen wird. Mal beobachten was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## Birger (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ui,
heute wieder die volle Ladung Fehlbisse kassiert, 2 Zander und bestimmt 30 Bisse, ich hab bald keine Twister mit Schwänzen mehr. Und die Bisse kommen nur beim ganz langsamen einkurbeln, Sprünge bringen fast garnichts. Aber ein 90er Hecht, ein 3 Pfünder Aland und ne Menge Barsche waren auch dabei, also langweilig ists nicht.


----------



## Case (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also ein 90er Hecht und ein 3 Pfund Aland sind doch ganz respektable Fische..

*Petri Heil *

Noch 2 Mal schlafen und dann beginnt mein Jahresurlaub. Es gibt viel zu angeln in den nächsten 3 Wochen.

Freu..!
Case


----------



## davis (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja das mein ich aber auch! Ein 90er Hecht is doch ne geile Sache!:m

Beschwer dich nich...ich bekomm nichmal nen Fehlbiss von nem Zander!
:c#q

@Veit: Ich glaub ich komm doch mal vorbei!:q In der aktuellen Angelwoche is ja auch en Bericht über Äschen aus der Saale! Schonma auf sowas gefischt??|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Was für ne größe und farbe setzt du im moment den ein??


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein 90er Hecht und ein 3 Pfund Aland sind doch ganz respektable Fische..
> 
> *Petri Heil *
> 
> ...



#hwünsche dir einen schönen&Fischreichen 
Urlaub...#6


----------



## Veit (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ davis: Hab ich gelesen. Äschen gibts nur in der oberen Saale (Thürigen). Hier in Halle gibts sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## Birger (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: ich hab im Moment recht viele Farben im Einsatz,(Fehl)bisse bekomme ich auf fast alle Farben, aber es gibt schon Unterschiede in der Menge der Bisse. Twister gehen gut perlweiß, grünglitter, japanrot und Gummifische flieder, perlgrün, obwohl flieder nachgelassen hat die letzten 2 Tage. Gegen mittag nehme ich dann gern rauch/metallic und rot/metallic. Manche farben gehen aber gar nicht: gelb, gletschergrün, zu grelle grüntöne wie zitronengelb und schwarz. Größen von 7-10cm, auf größere bekomme ich zwar Bisse, aber Fehlbisse, da hängt nix. Auch der 90er Hecht hat nen 7cm Twister genommen.


Heute wollte ich mal richtig abräumen, gaaanz früh da sein und was ist: nix natürlich! Also musste ich in dem blöden Hängerfeld angeln, da kamen ein paar Bisse.  2 Twister bin ich trotzdem los. Dann hab ich mir das Belly Boot geschnappt und hab unter einer Brücke an den Pfeilern noch ein paar Zander gefunden. Die gingen alle auf den Attractor in rot/metallic, obwohl das Wasser garnicht allzu klar ist. Trotz Zusatzdrilling im Schwanzteller hab ich noch ne Menge zum Teil sehr harte Fehlbisse kassiert. Eigentlich angel ich nie mit Zusatzdrilling, aber ich wollte es mal testen. Ein Kleiner Zander hing auch dran, aber generell bin ich davon noch nicht überzeugt. Also heute noch mal 4 Zander und nen Barsch, das wars dann auch erstmal wieder mit Angeln, vielleicht komm ich im November noch mal her, mit dem großenZander hats ja wieder nicht geklappt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kein Hecht - kein Zander - so meine diesjährige Ausbeute. :c #q :c #q 

Aber ich komme gerade von der Wiegestelle. Barsch 49 cm - 2150 G. |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Fotos, wir wollen Fotos sehen  Aali ! GRZ zu dem Stachelbruder !!!

basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

|schild-g #r  von mir....


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos, wir wollen Fotos sehen  Aali ! GRZ zu dem Stachelbruder !!!
> 
> basti


 
Werd´s versuchen nachzuholen, er liegt noch gekühlt im Auto. Ich war eigentlich nur in der Mittagspause kurz am Rhein, weil ich in der Nähe gerade zu tun hatte und hab ein paar Würfe gemacht. Hab mir dann die letzte Zigarette angemacht und wollte dann weiter, dann biss er gleich zu meinen Füßen. Ein langer Drill war es deshalb nicht, als ich ihn dann zuerst sah und er sich drehte, dachte ich zuerst, ich hätte einen Karpfen versehenlich gehakt mit dem Effzett, dann sah ich seine Zeichnung und war doch ziemlich erstaunt über die Größe. ich hab dann gleich den Händler (ERGÄNZUNG, bevor jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt: Natürlich den Angelgerätehändler, der auch Wiegestelle ist und keinen Fischhändler|supergri ) angerufen und war noch kurz zum wiegen und messen da.


----------



## Fischdödl (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein ganz dickes Petri von mir #6 Das kann man schon Kapitaler Bursche nennen :m


----------



## Adrian* (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Sag mal, hast du erfahrungen mit dem schwarz roten Turbo?? Mein vater hat mir gestern TT's mitgebracht die waren auch dabei...


----------



## zander55 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Aali-Barba
Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir.#r


----------



## aal-andy (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@aali

voll fettes petri - war bestimmt der größte barsch am linken niederrhein #6, jetzt issa wech. helfe dir gerne beim verzehren. in der angelwoche liegt der größte barsch diese woche bei 48cm - 3Pfd. 300gr. wenn du foto machst, vergiss nicht dich zu schminken, gegen so einen barsch siehst du auf dem foto sonst sehr blass aus .:q


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wer schöner ist als ich, der ist geschminkt, Aal-Andy.


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So und hier die versprochenen Bilder

von_vorne_1 

Von_vorne_2

Von_vorne_3 Sein Maul ist sogar größer als meines  

Seitenansicht Gehalten mit offenen Rückenflossen.



Liegend Ohne Maßband - Traditionelle Ansicht. Köder ein riesiger Effzett mit 28 g

Liegend_2 - Fragt mich botte nicht wegen des Maßes. Er IST definitiv 49 cm, habs selber gemessen und der Angelgerätehändler ebenfalls. Das Bild wurde allerdings einige Stunden später gemacht. Außerdem hat der Händler und auch ich mit Maßband von Maul bis Schwanzspitze gemessen, da war er genau 49 cm. Keine Ahnung, ob es an dem nun offenen Maul liegt?|kopfkrat 

Rolle Eine Daiwa Samurai 7i - 3500

Junior Hatte auch Spaß daran. |supergri


----------



## honeybee (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Dickes Petri für den Prachtbarsch....sowas fängt man nicht oft im Leben#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Dir. #6 


Leider bekomm ich die Bilder nicht größer hochgeladen. Sie sind von einer 8Megapixel Kamera und komischerweise werden sie total pixelig, wenn ich sie bei gleicher Bitrate verkleinere. Nur bei Paint bleibt unter strecken-zerren die Qualität erhalten. im Original sind die Bilder teilweise 3,5 mb groß bei einer riesigen Auflösung.


----------



## karlosito (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

gratz zu dem fisch, so einen fängt man nur 1x im leben.
ich war heut auchma los, bis auf 2 dobel nix gewesen. dafür hab ich aba mindestens 3 hechte räubern sehn und dazu noch ein paar grössere barsche, aba keiner wollte sich meinen spinner gönnen^^.


----------



## Fischdödl (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hammerkrass,und sowas im Rhein #d#d#d 

Ich glaub ich bin ein bisschen Neidisch :m

Nochmal ein gaaaaaanz fettes Petri #6#6#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was ein BARSCH Aali!! Respekt!

Gruß by Andy

PS: wie siehts aus mit Rursee? Im Thread gibts neues...:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein BARSCH Aali!! Respekt!
> 
> Gruß by Andy
> 
> PS: wie siehts aus mit Rursee? Im Thread gibts neues...:m


 
Ui, muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, danke


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, muss ich doch gleich mal schauen, danke



Super FETTES TEIL 
Kalle#6
& ein Riesen Petri zu dem  "Glücklichen Fang" 

psss: wie siehts denn mit deiner Barschlust in Pulheim aus in 2006 beim Eisangeln...#c!?


----------



## Talbot (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

#r und ein dickes Petri !


----------



## holzi70 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo, 

Na dann will ich meinen ersten Hecht überhaupt auch mal verkünden und versuchen ein Foto reinzustellen.

Gefangen letzten Samstag in der Nähe von Eschwege (Meinhard), auf Wobbler, Länge 75 cm Gewicht keine Ahnung, da keine Waage dabei.

Es war schon ein g....les Gefühl als plötzlich der Hecht ca 3 m von unserem Standplatz aus einer Seegraswiese herausgeschossen kam und sich den Wobbler packte. Mir habe Minuten später noch die Knie geschlottert.

Ich hoffe das klappt auch mit dem Bild

Naja ist ein bißchen klein.


----------



## Dorschi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri heil zum Hecht! Bild klappt leider nicht! Lässt sich nicht öffnen!


----------



## holzi70 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Dorschi, jau ich werd das mit dem Bild noch weiter versuchen |kopfkrat  ;+  #c


----------



## holzi70 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so, jetzt is das Bild etwas größer. :z


----------



## davis (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

aktuelle Raubfischfänge von Qualitynine und mir gibts hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=892903#post892903


----------



## Martin001 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,allen ein dickes Petri zu den schönen fängen!

Werde am Sonntag mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.

Hoffe ich melde mich dann mal mit Foto.

Gruß Martin


----------



## davis (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Aali-Barba: suuuuuper Barsch! Echt ein Knaller! Petri Heil!#6

So einen würde ich auch gern mal fangen!!:m


----------



## Elfchen_19 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Allen erfolgreichen Fängern :

Gaaaaaaaaanz herzliches PETRI zu den dollen Fischen


@ Kalle


Einmal bin ich nicht dabei - und dann so was !!!! Schäm Dich |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!
Du hast Dich mit diesem Monster vom Laarer See als Nixfänger rauskatapultiert - auch wenn los Monster aus dem Rhein ist - wer weiß, was Du noch so alles an die Rute bekommst, wenn Du nicht aufpasst !!!!!


Liebe Grüße|wavey:
Eddy


----------



## Adrian* (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was mim Laacher See??


----------



## Birger (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Suuper Barsch Ali, echt ein klasse Fisch.

@ Adrian: den hab ich auch getestet, keinen Biss. Ich hab aber den roten Schwanz an einen Rauchfarbenen Körper angeschweißt, weil sie mir den abgebissen hatten. Damit hatte ich Bisse. Für Barsch müsste der schwarze aber gut gehen, Zander eher nicht so gut. Aber teste mal ruhig.


----------



## Miss-Esox (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, dann werde ich meine größten Räuber 05 auch mal schön auf dem Präsentierteller auftischen!

Hecht: 1.15m, 8.7kg (nach der Laichzeit nicht ungewöhnliches Gewicht)
          1.08m (nicht gewogen)
          Danke, Herr Fotograf das Sie sich sicher waren mit 2Kameras gleichzeitig fotografieren zu können...#c... |muahah:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

.. ach sind das schöne Fische  
Petri Heil #6


----------



## Miss-Esox (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Zwei Räuber habe ich noch parat...|supergri

Barsch: 42cm, 2Pfd
Zander: 80cm, 10Pfd (ich liebe gerade Zahlen)


----------



## fette beute (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

tolle fische,hechtnixe #6 #6 #6 weiterhin petri heil |wavey:


----------



## Adrian* (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

aber hallo....

und das für ne Frau


----------



## Profi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wurde auch Zeit, dass mal ein paar gute Fische kommen !:m 

@Aali

Super Barsch! Von sowas träum ich noch!

@Hechtnixe

Sind ja echt tolle Hechte. In welchen geässern fischst Du ?

Gruß Eric


----------



## Birger (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab auch mal ein paar Bilder von dieser Woche, keine Riesen aber immerhin:






Entweder Fehlbiss oder gleich voll genommen:





Der einzige Biss auf den Turbotail in gletschergrün(Größe D):





Und den 90er bei ner Flucht erwischt:


----------



## Joka (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann werde ich meine größten Räuber 05 auch mal schön auf dem Präsentierteller auftischen!
> 
> Hecht: 1.15m, 8.7kg (nach der Laichzeit nicht ungewöhnliches Gewicht)
> 1.08m (nicht gewogen)
> Danke, Herr Fotograf das Sie sich sicher waren mit 2Kameras gleichzeitig fotografieren zu können...#c... |muahah:




Hallo Hechtnixe

 Mir kam dein Bild gleich irgendwie bekannt vor 

 Ich sag nur Der Raubfisch Ausgabe 5 

 Gratz zu den schönen Hecht"n" #6


----------



## Miss-Esox (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Joka:

100Punkte!!!#6


----------



## davis (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fängen!!!

@Hechtnixe. Bist ja ne ware Raubfisch-Bändigerin!:m#6


----------



## Miss-Esox (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

JAU|good:
Und morgen... ähm... heute früh werde ich mein bestes geben:g


----------



## Adrian* (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Sind doch garnicht so schlecht..!!
Der Flieder ist größe E oder??


----------



## Veit (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute früh mal unterwegs an ein paar Dorfteichen, wo ich früher gerne auf Karpfen und Schleien geangelt habe. Am Teich in Peißen gabs nen schönen 35er BArsch und noch ne kleine Schrecksekunde. Kurz vorm Ufer ein harter Ruck in der Rute und der Gegner war auch gleich an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Ein von außen gehakter KArpfen, der aber gleich wieder ausstieg. Gerissene Fische zählen ja eh nicht. Dann weiter am Teich in Plößnitz. Auch dort gabs nen kleineren Barsch. 
Dann noch ein versuch am Schlauchteich in Mötzlich und da gabs nen sehr schönen Barsch von 39 cm. Für sonen Mini-Tümpel nicht schlecht. Der berüchtigte HEcht im Karpfenteich blieb zwar aus, aber für zwei schöne Barsche steht man ja gerne früh auf. Köder war ein 4er Spinner silber-rot gestreift.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

petri veit, gute fische  wie gesagt, vor allem wenn dann noch in sonem tümpel...


----------



## Birger (24. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Birger
> 
> Sind doch garnicht so schlecht..!!
> Der Flieder ist größe E oder??


 
Jup, der perlgrüne auch. Ich fische fast nur E, geht bei uns am besten und man hat noch die Chance auf was großes (denke ich). Der Turbo ist größe D, die fallen ja etwas größer aus.

Morgen gehts an den Kiessee, ich werd mal den teuren Jerk genauer testen. Bisher war er nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> JAU|good:
> Und morgen... ähm... heute früh werde ich mein bestes geben:g



Schöne Fische ...#6!
Wünsche dir ein Fettes Petri & bin gespannt ob wir wieder Bilder sehen...


----------



## Adrian* (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






War gestern nochmal mit der Spinnrute los, hab en boardie getroffen und mehr gelabert als geangelt, deshalb nur ein Barsch


----------



## Profi (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte gestern beim Barbenfischen eine Wallerattacke auf einen Fisch, der sich schon selbst gehakt hatte.

Ich fischte mit leichtem Karpfengeschirr und 8mm Boilies im Neckar in der Fahrrinne. Ständig zuckte die Spitze wegen am Boilie spielenden Weißfischen. Ab und zu blieb mal ein Rotauge oder ein größerer Gründling hängen. Als die Spitze wieder einmal für mehrere sekunden bibbert (da reagier ich schon gar nicht mehr drauf), reißt es auf einmal die Rute krumm und das Dreibein kippt um! Schnell zur Rute und - Hänger? Wie wenn das Blei am Boden festhängen würde. Nach einigen Sekunden unter Spannung gibt es ein paar heftige Schläge in der Rute und eine kraftvolle, langsame, aber unaufhaltsame Flucht beginnt. Nach mehreren metern ist der Kontakt weg. Beim Einholen hängt ein lädierter Gründling am aufgebogenen Haken!

Naja, gekriegt hätt ich ihn eh nicht mit dem Gerät, aber ärgerlich allemal. Das ist uns jetzt schon öfters passiert. Bei tagelangem Welsansitz hatten wir lange nicht so viel Welsbisse, wie beim Friedfischangeln (auf gedrillte Fische). Scheinbar hat auch ein Futterkorb oder Bleie einen "wallerholzeffekt".

Gruß Eric


----------



## vertikal (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Boardies,

nach langer Vorfreude war es endlich am letzten Montag soweit: Zu dritt (Jürgen, Gerd und ich) fuhren wir nach Kinnbackenhagen (ja, heißt wirklich so) zu Jörg Schütt, um eine Woche unter fachkundiger Anleitung vom Boot aus auf den Bodden den Hechten und Zandern nachzustellen.
Jürgen träumt nun schon eine ganze Weile von seinem Meterhecht, leider hörte die Länge bislang spätestens bei 99 cm auf - aber jetzt sollte es klappen!
Bei besten Wetterbedingungen ging es Dienstag früh in den Bodden auf Hechtjagd. Die Bedingungen waren super - hatten die Räuber aber leider irgendwie nicht mitbekommen. Mehr als 80 cm war bei den Hechten trotz großer Bemühungen (Jiggen bis der Arzt kommt) einfach nicht drin. 
Mittwoch legten wir angesichts des eingeschlafenen Windes einen Dorschtag auf der Ostsee ein, wo wir mit unserem Hechtgerät einen guten Zentner maßige Dorsche fingen - am leichten Gerät einfach klasse! Den größten Dorsch erwischte Gerd mit 84 Zentimetern. 
Donnerstag dann ein Zwischenspurt auf Zander - wie schon am Dienstag bei den Hechten war aber wieder nur die "Kleine Klasse" am Start. Also gings Freitag und Samstag immer noch bei bestem Spätsommerwetter auf Hecht, von denen wir auch wieder eine ganze Menge zum Bootsbesuch einladen konnten, bevor sie nach kurzem Fototermin wieder ihrem Tagesgeschäft nachgehen konnten. Donnerstag entpuppte sich dann ein "Hecht" als 84er Zander - auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Nachmittags dann mein Schlüsselerlebnis: Beim tausendundsoundsovielstem Wurf ein Schlag in meine UBS, als wäre ein Moped auf der Autobahn in meinen Gufi gefahren. Hab ich noch nie erlebt, dass ein Hecht soviel Kraft in einen Biss legt! Leider währte das ganze nur zwei Sekunden, dann hatte sich der Bursche wieder verabschiedet!!! Machte aber trotz der ersten Enttäuschung unheimlich Lust auf mehr.
Am letzten Tag steigerte Jürgen dann noch seine Bemühungen, endlich die Metergrenze zu knacken, blieb aber trotzdem wieder bei 95 cm "hängen". Dann, am letzten Abend, an der letzten Stelle - endlich der Meterhecht, 105 cm, um genau zu sein.
Allerdings fand der Bursche meinen Trickfisch irgendwie attraktiver, als den von Jürgen. Ich freute mich riesig über den schönen Fisch und gleichzeitig tat mir mein Kumpel Jürgen leid. Aber was solls, irgendwann reisst meine Glückssträhne (vierter Meterhecht in drei Jahren) und dann ist Jürgen dran!

Viel zu schnell war eine tolle Woche mit viel Spaß und schönen Fischen vorbei. Jetzt beginnt wieder die lange Phase der Vorfreude auf die nächste Tour. 

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## vertikal (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

.........und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## vertikal (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...............und der Rest!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch Frank 
da hattet ihr 
"3 von der Tankstelle" 
ja echt SAHNE in allen belangen...!

Tolle Fotos und eine schöne Zeit hattet ihr gewiß.


----------



## vertikal (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Fotos und eine schöne Zeit hattet ihr gewiß.




Hi Guido,

ich sag's dir! Hatten alle Tränen in den Augen, als wir wieder ins "normale Leben" zurückkehren mussten! Aber von solch einer Woche kann man eine ganze Weile zehren!!!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## forellenudo (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Einfach nur klasse #6  #6 wie sagt man so schön"ausdauer wird belohnt"klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder frank #6  #6


----------



## honeybee (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na gut dann poste ich mal meine Fänge hier auch noch. 

Hecht 54cm......Köder war ein Eagle-S 14cm mit Hechtdekor






5 Barsche...28, 27, 25 und 2x 23cm.....Köder war ein Colonel Z Spinner in silber mit rotem Puschel


----------



## krauthi (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

superrrrrrrrrrr   dat will ich auchhhhhhhhhhhh

glückwunsch euch dreien zu den tollen fängen

wenn dan noch so ein wetter  mit spielt  ist so eine woche doch perfekt


gruß krauthi


----------



## Gonzo35i (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sorry, wenn ich mal kurz etwas OT werde, aber ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel auf Zander unterwegs und wir hatten in 5 Stunden mit 6 Ruten nur einen(!) kurzen Biss und sonst nichts!
Wollte mal fragen wie es mit den Zandern bei euch aussieht?

MfG
Markus


----------



## Ghanja (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte gestern an der Bleiloch eine Luftpumpe mit ca. 45 cm - Köder war ein Reef Runner im "Chartreuse Wonderbread" Dekor.


----------



## the doctor (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war heute mal wieder mit Krauthi und Krauthis7 in Holland mit dem Boot unterwegs....
Ich hatte Glück und fing bei schlechten Bedingungen einen 60er Zander auf nem getuntem Shadrap und nen 35er Barsch auf einen 12cm Kopyto River, wobei die beiden leer ausgingen


----------



## Miss-Esox (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier noch nachträglich mein gestriger sensationeller Fang eines "Puffies" auf Gummifisch...
Alle Gummis wurden durchprobiert.
Der unterste des Fotos bescherte mir den 52er... es blieb der Einzige des Tages|rotwerden


----------



## Sailfisch (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch nachträglich mein gestriger sensationeller Fang eines "Puffies" auf Gummifisch...



Was zum Geier ist denn ein Puffie?
Und noch eine Frage zum Foto: Hast Du den Hecht in der Kanalisation gefangen?


----------



## Klason (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu deinem "puffie" ?!?!?!?!|uhoh:
!





			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Geier ist denn ein Puffie?
> Und noch eine Frage zum Foto: Hast Du den Hecht in der Kanalisation gefangen?


würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na ein Angelteich 
HECHT 
eben...!
Allso echt ...Kai !?

Wo ist das Pic.entstanden frag ich mich aber auch...???


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

MOrgäääähn !

Hey Frank, da habt ihr doch eine schöne Woche gehabt & seid wenigstens mit einigen schönen Fischen in "Berührung" gekommen ... siehe feister Zander & sehr anständiger Dorsch ! 
Und eine Angelwoche mit allerfeinstem Wetter, hat doch auch was sehr entspannendes 

Schöne Fotos wie immer ! Auch Jürgens Pechsträhne wird irgendwann mal reissen 

basti


----------



## Sailfisch (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> na ein Angelteich
> HECHT
> eben...!
> Allso echt ...Kai !?



Moin Guido und der Rest der Nation!

Ihr wollt mir also sagen, daß ein Puffie ein Hecht aus einem "Hechtpuff" ist, quasi analog der Begrifflichkeit Forellenpuff!  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  
Ich glaube jetzt habe ichs gerafft! Aber als treues Vereinsmitglied halte ich mich natürlich von Puffs aller Art fern.  :q  :q  :q 

Daß jetzt aber schon Mädels solche Etablissements besuchen  #d  #d  #d  Abgründe tun sich auf!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Miss-Esox (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Geier ist denn ein Puffie?
> Und noch eine Frage zum Foto: Hast Du den Hecht in der Kanalisation gefangen?



Ein Puffie ist ein untermaßiger Hecht (auch Luftpumpe genannt).
Das hat nix mit Forellen- oder Hechtpuff zu tun!!!|motz:

Nein ich habe auch nicht in einem Abwassersystem gefischt!!! |muahah:
Es ist eines unserer vielen Vereinsgewässer welches unter einer *AUTOBAHNBRÜCKE* hindurch fließt.
Es ist ein kleiner Kanal der durch Bootsfahrern und Anglern gleichermaßen beliebt ist!
An dieser Stelle weist das Gewässer eine "T-Kreuzung" auf, an der sich Weißfisch und somit auch Hechte tummeln.
Letztes Jahr im November konnte ich dort einen 89er Grünschnabel verhaften!
Das Gewässer hat nämlich trotz der lauten und unromantischen Umgebung gutes Potenzial für schöne Hechte! :q
Also, meine Heimat befindet nur zeitweise unter einer Brücke...


----------



## Case (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri an alle Fänger/innen.!

Also wenn ich mir honey's Barschstrecke so anseh..???  Ich denke ich sollte mal wieder einen Barschtag einlegen.

Case


----------



## Miss-Esox (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Case:
Wie Recht du hast|supergri
Ich muss zugeben, den Zander lasse ich für ein schönes Barschfilet links liegen *jam jam*:l


----------



## Sailfisch (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Also, meine Heimat befindet nur zeitweise unter einer Brücke...



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Mein Weltbild kam schon ins wanken!


----------



## Ghanja (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr im November konnte ich dort einen 89er Grünschnabel verhaften!


Hm, die bisherigen Fänge in Ehren gehalten aber ein 89'er Hecht ist definitiv kein "Grünschnabel" mehr.


----------



## Miss-Esox (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, die bisherigen Fänge in Ehren gehalten aber ein 89'er Hecht ist definitiv kein "Grünschnabel" mehr.



Aha.... also ich meine das alle Hechte nen Schnabelartiges Maul haben...
Und der "Schnabel" des 89er`s war definitiv nicht rosa...|kopfkrat

Hab ich es hier etwa mit nem Erbsenzähler zu tun??? #y


----------



## honeybee (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir honey's Barschstrecke so anseh..???  Ich denke ich sollte mal wieder einen Barschtag einlegen.
> Case



Mach das mal Case. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich auch nochmal los machen diese Woche und gezielt auf Barsch gehen. Die sind einfach zu lecker...:q

Das einzigste was mich etwas wunderte/störte, die waren ausnahmslos alle schon knacke voll mit Laich.|kopfkrat Nicht etwas zeitig dieses Jahr?#c


----------



## Miss-Esox (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzigste was mich etwas wunderte/störte, die waren ausnahmslos alle schon knacke voll mit Laich.|kopfkrat Nicht etwas zeitig dieses Jahr?#c



Ist absolut nicht ungewöhnlich!
Habe auch erst im letzten Jahr erfahren das es haptsächlich bei Frühjahrslaicher wie Barsch, Hecht und Zander völlig normal ist das sie in den Herbsttagen beginnen den Rogen aufzubauen.

Um diesen zu produzieren benötigen sie reichlich Nahrung und deshalb wird bis zum späten Herbst auch (abgesehen vom Frühjahr nach der LZ) wunderbar Raubfisch gefangen.

MfG, Ela.


----------



## honeybee (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist absolut nicht ungewöhnlich!
> Habe auch erst im letzten Jahr erfahren das es haptsächlich bei Frühjahrslaicher wie Barsch, Hecht und Zander völlig normal ist das sie in den Herbsttagen beginnen den Rogen aufzubauen.
> 
> Um diesen zu produzieren benötigen sie reichlich Nahrung und deshalb wird bis zum späten Herbst auch (abgesehen vom Frühjahr nach der LZ) wunderbar Raubfisch gefangen.
> ...



Laich/Milch aufbauen oder damit vollgestopft bis obenhin zu sein, ist für mich ein Unterschied. Und ich angle ja nun nicht erst seit gestern. Aber so zeitig wie dieses Jahr, habe ich das bisher in den 14 Jahren noch nie erlebt.

Im Januar diesen Jahres habe ich Barsche gefangen, die in fast dem selben Stadium waren, wie die gestrig gefangenen.#c


----------



## rudlinger (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@honey
Richtig, dieses Jahr ist alles anders. Aber die Population wird dennoch keinen Schaden nehmen, wenn Du mal den einen oder anderen zurücksetzt. Ich habe zu solchen Zeiten mein Mindestmass heraufgesetzt (pers. Mindest.)
Aber lecker sind die in jedem Fall. Musst mal räuchern #6


----------



## honeybee (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lecker sind die in jedem Fall. Musst mal räuchern #6



Deswegen ja. Ich räucher die sehr gerne oder fast ausschließlich. Oder dann halt in Alufolie im Ofen.....auch sehr lecker #6


----------



## Adrian* (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab's gestern nochmal auf Zander probiert, aber wieder nur ein Barsch...


----------



## davis (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

An alle en dückes Petri zu den Fängen!#6

Ich hab mir eben meine 1. Jerkbaits gekauft....ein Salmo Slider 7 (Weisfisch) und ein Fatso 10 (Barsch)....:m
Nun sprechen die Stimmen unentwegt zu mir "Geh ans Wasser!....Probier Sie aus!" aber ich hab doch gar keine Zeit....#q
Aber Freitag sind se alle reif!:m


----------



## chris.mos (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@davis Machse lang  die gemeinen Großhechte gloaub mir diese Stimmen werden noch viel schlimmer je öfter du mit Jerks fischt


----------



## Ghanja (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Aha.... also ich meine das alle Hechte nen Schnabelartiges Maul haben...
> Und der "Schnabel" des 89er`s war definitiv nicht rosa...|kopfkrat
> 
> Hab ich es hier etwa mit nem Erbsenzähler zu tun??? #y


Nein, hast du nicht - für mich ist ein Grünschnabel eben etwas Junges und Unerfahrenes - daher habe ich mich gewundert.


----------



## honeybee (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wir waren heute nochmal los, um ein paar Barsche auf die Schuppen zu legen :q

8 Stück konnte ich mitnehmen und ein paar kleinere durften wieder schwimmen. Die Größe war im Schnitt zwischen 25 und 33cm.

Ingolf hingegen fing einen 51iger Hecht, der wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ích werde jetzt auch mal mit dem Spinnfischen anfangen. Ich gehe entweder morgen Abend mal ne Stunde und oder am Freitag Abend. Am Samstag definiti denn da will Veit mitkommen und ich hoffe er zeigt mir einige Tricks.


----------



## honeybee (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> da will Veit mitkommen und ich hoffe er zeigt mir einige Tricks.



Ja z.B. das es cool ist, ohne Stahlvorfach zu angeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Seh ich das richtig, du kurbelst im moment einfach nur langsam ein??

Was hast en du sonst für ne köderführung?? Räumst ja gut ab...?!


----------



## Veit (26. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ honeybee: Hab ich was verpasst oder ist es mir wirklich mal irgendwo rausgerutscht, dass es "cool" wäre ohne Stahlvorfach zu angeln?  Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern.  |kopfkrat
Es gibt mittlerweile doch genügend brauchbare Alternativen zum Stahlvorfach, welche ich mittlerweile auch selbst verwende und die auch von namenhaften Raubfischanglern empfohlen werden.   
Und es gibt beim Spinnfischen auch Situationen, in denen ein Stahlvorfach kein Muss ist. Das ist meine Meinung von der ich nicht behaupte, dass sie zwangsläufig richtig oder "cool" ist.   
Außerdem hat Karpfenchamp bereits an anderer Stelle angekündigt, dass er Vorfächer aus Hard Mono verwenden möchte, was ich für eine gute Entscheidung halte. Für die Hechte in dem Gewässer, wo wir fischen wollen reicht das garantiert, weil da mehr als ein 70er nicht zu erwarten ist.       

Ich freue mich schon auf das gemeinsame Spinnfischen mit Karpfenchamp und fände es super, wenn er zum Raubfischeinstand auch gleich nen maßigen Hecht fängt.  :m 

@ Karpfenchamp: Wir können das aber erst Montag machen. Sollte doch kein Problem sein oder, is ja Feiertag. Dann möchte nämlich mein Angelkumpel Hendrik mit mir schon früh bei Zeiten zu ner riesengroßen Blinkertour aufbrechen und da ist der Prester See natürlich erste Adresse.  #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Puffie ist ein untermaßiger Hecht (auch Luftpumpe genannt).
> Das hat nix mit Forellen- oder Hechtpuff zu tun!!!|motz:
> 
> Das Gewässer hat nämlich trotz der lauten und unromantischen Umgebung gutes Potenzial für schöne Hechte! :q
> Also, meine Heimat befindet nur zeitweise unter einer Brücke...




#hhey Ela , 
das der Begriff "Puffie" eine solche Deutung im Großraum Bremen hat, 
wußte ich nicht...
doch ich bin ja gewillt dazu zu lernen.:m


----------



## honeybee (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ honeybee: Hab ich was verpasst oder ist es mir wirklich mal irgendwo rausgerutscht, dass es "cool" wäre ohne Stahlvorfach zu angeln? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern. |kopfkrat



Nein Du hast das nicht gesagt. Nur Karpfenchamp hatte sich gefreut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd im Chat das er nun endlich auf Raubfisch angeln darf und fragte so munter in die Runde, was er denn noch alles benötige. Und da wurde eben auch erwähnt, das er Stahlvorfach/Vorfach benötige....und da kam es wie aus der Pistole geschossen 
"Pffff Vorfach brauche ich nicht, der Veit angelt auch immer ohne"


----------



## Miss-Esox (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> #hhey Ela ,
> das der Begriff "Puffie" eine solche Deutung im Großraum Bremen hat,
> wußte ich nicht...
> doch ich bin ja gewillt dazu zu lernen.:m



Nee, hat nix mit meiner Heimatstadt zu tun|supergri
Ist so zu sagen meine ganz eigene Formulierung#6


----------



## balu77md (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hy.. 
zum thema stahlvorfach.. an anderer stelle habe ich kc das empfohlen. ist bleibt bis auf weiteres auch erstmal meine meinung das ein stahlvorfach, egal welches gewässer, an meiner schnur seinen festen platz hat. es behindert den lauf des köders nicht und garantiert mir kein aufscheuern des vorfaches bei hängern. vieleicht habt ihr ja andere erfahrungen gemacht, dann lasst es mich wissen und ich versuch es auch mal


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mit Köfi auf Grund nehm ich immer Stahl.
Köfi (bis 8cm) an der Pose biete ich ohne Stahl an, da es Barsche definiv abschreckt in unserem Wasser (Trinkwasser - Sichttiefe 4m!)
Spinnköder bis ca. 8cm bekommen auch kein Stahl, denke aber über Hardmono nach - gibts das in Kombination mit Fluocarboneigenschaften??

@Veith: Ich glaub die Anmache kam weil du mal auf Döbel gepinnt hast und 2 Hechte dabei verloren hast - und immer noch keinen Stahl montieren wolltest - würd ich auch nicht, dann fängste nämlich keine Döbel mehr.... Wobei es natürlich auch nicht sein kann das die Hechte demnächst mit dem Hintern Richtung Oberfläche stehn, weil am Maul soviel Metall hängt...|rolleyes 

Gruß Andy


----------



## rüganer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@honeybee: ich hatte zwar nicht so viele barsche wie du, aber die hatten auch schon rogen drin. komisch. ich fands auch ein bißchen früh.
aber trotzdem schöne barsche ...
kleiner tip: probier mal barsche geräuchert


----------



## honeybee (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Veith: Ich glaub die Anmache kam weil du mal auf Döbel gepinnt hast und 2 Hechte dabei verloren hast - und immer noch keinen Stahl montieren wolltest - würd ich auch nicht, dann fängste nämlich keine Döbel mehr.... Wobei es natürlich auch nicht sein kann das die Hechte demnächst mit dem Hintern Richtung Oberfläche stehn, weil am Maul soviel Metall hängt...|rolleyes
> Gruß Andy



Andy...war ja keine Anmache. Ich habs nur nicht so recht verstehen können, wie man als frisch gebackener Raubfischangler auf Stahl oder jegliches Vorfach verzichten kann oder will, nur weil ein anderer es eben vormacht. Wenn ich gezielt auf Barsch angle, ist immer Multiflex als Vorfach im Spiel, da man Hechte nie ausschliessen kann. 

@Rüganer.....die Barsche sind auch für die Räuchertonne gedacht. Freue mich schon daruf....leeeeeeeeecker:m


----------



## rüganer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hier noch ein paar fischchen aus dem nordosten:
alle auf blinker (wobbler, gummigelumpe kannste in die tonne treten, nix geht über blinker ;-))
die hechte haben um die 70 cm, der größere 85 cm.
der barsch hat 35 cm. gewichte weiß ich nicht mehr, müßte ich erst nachgucken
guckst du hier


----------



## vertikal (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rüganer schrieb:
			
		

> wobbler, gummigelumpe kannste in die tonne treten, nix geht über blinker ;-))guckst du hier



Hallo Rüganer,

guckst du auf Seite 42, siehst du ein paar Hechte, die wir auf das von dir in die Tonne getretene Gummigelumpe gefangen haben!
Leben übrigens noch.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## rüganer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

im gegensatz zu euch losern brauche ich aber keinen guide dazu (grins)
aber toll, das ihr die zurückgesetzt habt. denn ist noch was für uns drin ;-)
(der nächste angeltag kommt bestimmt ..., lach)


----------



## rudlinger (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@vertikal
Ich bin der Meinung jeder kann doch das fischen was er will, aber leider gibt es hier im Board ein paar pupertierende Primaten  |muahah: die nur beleidigend sind und alles besser wissen. Lass denen doch ihre Einbildung, ist sicherlich die einzigste Bildung die die haben #6
Petri  den Fängern zu den Fängen. |laola:


----------



## Dorschi (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Rudi polarisiert wieder etwas, aber prinzipiell  :m  |good:


----------



## plattform7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rüganer schrieb:
			
		

> im gegensatz zu euch losern brauche ich aber keinen guide dazu (grins)
> aber toll, das ihr die zurückgesetzt habt. denn ist noch was für uns drin ;-)
> (der nächste angeltag kommt bestimmt ..., lach)


#d  irgendwie höre ich da Neid raus...

Wie rudlinger das schon richtig auf den Punkt gebracht hat: Einbildung ist auch eine Art Bildung...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechtnixe schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, hat nix mit meiner Heimatstadt zu tun|supergri
> Ist so zu sagen meine ganz eigene Formulierung#6



na da bin ICH aber Froh...
dachte schon was verpasst zu  haben!
Wo gehst du eigentlich  auf die Schönen Hechtdamen Fischen in Bremen...?#c


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Honey:War ja auch nich bös gemeint |wavey: 
@rüganer:*lol#d 

bitte keine diskussion über die zwei buchstaben mit dem "&" in der mitte hier...|krach: :m


----------



## rüganer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo plattform7: das hat mit neid überhaupt nix zu tun, das hast du vielleicht etwas mißverstanden. aber ich will dir das gerne erklären:
es ist doch keine kunst, mit dem guide rauszufahren und die meterhechte rauszuziehen. das sind absolute profis, die wissen genau wo und wann der hecht zu fangen ist. die sagen dir auch, was du ranhängen (köder) mußt und wo du hinwerfen sollst, damit es klappt. da kann ich auch meine omma hinstellen, die kann das auch.
DAS HAT ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS MIT ANGELSPORT ZU TUN.
Aber dann sich hier hin zu stellen und den larry raushängen lassen - da kann ich echt nur lachen. Der ruhm und die glückwünsche gebühren einzig und allein den guides.

_also mir ist ein hecht (auch wenn er vielleicht nur 55 cm oder 60 cm hat), den ich aber selber mit eigenen kenntnissen und erfahrungen überlistet habe tausendmal lieber. _
_die kunst des angelns besteht nicht darin, immer den größten fisch zu fangen, sondern unter schwierigen bedingungen zum erfolg zu kommen. _
_Und einen 60 cm Hecht unter Extrembedingungen (Wetter, Beißverhalten) erfolgreich anzulanden ist sportlich viel höher einzuschätzen, als so ein halb erkaufter 120er._

So Leute und jetzt darf diskutiert werden. Aber bitte immer fair bleiben.
thanx


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rüganer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo plattform7: das hat mit neid überhaupt nix zu tun, das hast du vielleicht etwas mißverstanden. aber ich will dir das gerne erklären:
> es ist doch keine kunst, mit dem guide rauszufahren und die meterhechte rauszuziehen. das sind absolute profis, die wissen genau wo und wann der hecht zu fangen ist. die sagen dir auch, was du ranhängen (köder) mußt und wo du hinwerfen sollst, damit es klappt. da kann ich auch meine omma hinstellen, die kann das auch.
> DAS HAT ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS MIT ANGELSPORT ZU TUN.
> Aber dann sich hier hin zu stellen und den larry raushängen lassen - da kann ich echt nur lachen. Der ruhm und die glückwünsche gebühren einzig und allein den guides.
> ...



#hich halte mich mal vorerst zurück 
mit einem Beitrag zu deinem Beitrag...#d!


----------



## Veit (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ honeybee: Alles klar! Ich werde drauf achten, dass KArpfenchamp bei unserem Spinnfischen ein Vorfach benutzt, dass den Hechten standhält.  Ein paar feine Stahlvorfächer oder Vorfächer aus kräftigem Fluocarbon hab ich immer dabei, da bekommt er natürlich auch eins geschenkt, wenn er keins dabei hat. Wäre ja auch voll blöd, wenn der erste Hecht wegen fehlendem Vorfach verloren geht.  #q


----------



## rudlinger (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit
sag mal hällt das Fluocarbon auch was ab? Ich hatte es mal für das Fliegenfischen benützt, aber es bricht so leicht. Welche Marke nimmst Du denn da? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Fluorcarbon + Hecht = Schei...  

Das sicherste ist ein Stahlvorfach oder eine Spinnstange.

Hardmono funkltioniert bedingt... Das Hardmonovorfach muss eine gewisse Stärke aufweisen um dem Hecht standzuhalten... obs dann in einer "hechtresistenten" Stärke noch Vorteile hat.. naja kann man drüber streiten...  

Übrigens... 9 von 10 Hechten kommen bei mir mit dem Vorfach gar nicht in Kontakt weil sie den Kunstköder dementsprechend weit vorne im Maul haben


----------



## Veit (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ rüganer: Prinzipiell ist mir ein Fisch den ich "mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen gefangen habe" auch am liebsten. Aber mal ehrlich, du kannst doch nicht von LEuten, die weit weg vom Bodden wohnen, verlangen, dass sie da, wenn sie vielleicht mal (wenns hoch kommt) eine Woche oder gar nur ein Wochenende dort fischen können auf gut Glück rausfahren. Wenn ich schon so eine Reise durch die halbe Republik mache, dann wünsche ich mir schon was an dem Gewässer zu fangen, da mache ich gar keinen Hehl draus. Und ich würde mir dafür auch nen Guide nehmen und mich vorher genau informieren, einfach weil ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe wie und wo ich dort fischen muss. 
Du vergisst scheinbar, dass du in Rostock wohnst und wenn mich meine geografischen Kenntnisse nicht ganz täuschen, ist da der Bodden vergleichsweise nahe. Hätte ich so wie du (schätze ich mal) die Möglichkeit ein solches Gewässer regelmäßig zu befischen, dann wäre es für mich auch eine willkommene Herausforderung das Gewässer selbst zu "knacken" auch wenn es bei dieser Wasserfläche vermutlich Jahre dauert. 
Bedenke bitte, dass es nicht allen hier so gut geht. 

Deine Aussagen zu dem anderen Thema von wegen "da bleibt wenigstens noch was für mich drin" usw. fand ich größtenteils missraten.


----------



## Veit (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens... 9 von 10 Hechten kommen bei mir mit dem Vorfach gar nicht in Kontakt weil sie den Kunstköder dementsprechend weit vorne im Maul haben



@ Franz: So ist es bei mir auch. Genau deshalb fische ich gerne mit Fluocarbonvorfach in Gewässer, wo man quasi "allround" auf Raubfisch angelt, nur mit kleineren Hechten zu rechnen ist oder das Wasser sehr klar ist. Aber eben in letzter Zeit in entsprechender Stärke. Ein 25er oder 30er ist für Barsch und Döbel super, hält einen Hecht aber nicht aus.
45er oder 50er für kleinere oder mittlere dagegen schon. Und im Gegensatz zu Stahl und Hardmono ist es auch in dieser Stärke unter Wasser kaum zu erkennen. 
Außerdem ist Fluocarbon auch billiger als hochwertige Stahlvorfächer (auch wenn man die selbst macht), was bei hängerträchtigen Gewässern schon was ausmacht. Wiegesagt es kommt immer auf die Situation an. Am Bodden beispielsweise käme für mich auch nur Stahl in Frage. 

@ Rudlinger: Es gibt unterschiede bei den Herstellen. Sehr gut finde ich beispielsweise Siglon FC. von Balzer oder Centron FC. von Dega. Hatte aber beispielsweise auch schon welches von Gigafish und Mega Bait im Einsatz, dass ich schlecht fand (schlechte Knotenfestigkeit, nicht die gewohnt gute Abriebfestigkeit, die dieses Material eigentlich ausmacht).
Die Tragkraft ist generell etwas niedriger als bei normalem Monofil, aber es ist im Wasser halt echt kaum zu sehen, darum kann man auch ne Nummer stärker fischen.


----------



## Adrian* (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

eigentlich hast du recht, aber ich hab es lieber wenn ich an einem fremden gewässer bin, und selbst ausprobier und rumexperrementieren kann, ich find so lernt man mehr und ich hab auch mehr spaß dran...
Wenn man im Urlaub ist und wenig zeit hat, ist glaub ich ein guide besser...aber das sieht jeder ander's denk ich...


----------



## plattform7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@rüganer
Deine Argumentation verstehe ich und bin in meisten Punkten sogar gleicher Meinung. Der Argumentation von Veit möchte ich mich anschließen und um folgendes ergänzen:
Ich finde die Art und Weise, wie du die Leute ansprichst ziemlich misachtend, und beleidigend. Auch wenn sie mit Guides gefangen haben, gibt dir das kein Recht, die Leute als Luschen zu bezeichnen.


> Aber dann sich hier hin zu stellen und den larry raushängen lassen - da kann ich echt nur lachen.


Hier zeigste eigentlich, dass du dich hier hinstellst und den larry raushängst...

Die Disskursion began damit, dass man deine Argumentation bezüglich Gummiköder mit einigen bildkräftigen Fakten konfrontierte, das man eben, bei gewissen Kenntnissen doch ganz ansehnliche Exemplare fangen kann. Deine Antwort darauf war arogant und unpassend. 
Klar hat jeder seine bevorzugte Köder, ist ja auch vollkommen legitim, nur wie du es selbst sagst, sollte man bei der Disskursion *fair* bleiben... Dann lass es uns doch auch tun...#h


----------



## Veit (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit
> 
> eigentlich hast du recht, aber ich hab es lieber wenn ich an einem fremden gewässer bin, und selbst ausprobier und rumexperrementieren kann, ich find so lernt man mehr und ich hab auch mehr spaß dran...



@ Adrian: Sehe ich genauso. Ich fahre auch gerne an unbekannte Gewässer und versuche mich da selbst reinzufriemeln. Nen richtigen Guide habe ich dabei bislang noch nie genommen. Dafür schon ab uns zu mal die Unterstützung von ortskundigen Boardis  #6 . Aber bislang waren diese "fremden" Gewässer für mich halt auch immer hauptsächlich Flüsse und kleinere bis mittelgroße Seen. Manchmal fange ich dann sogar was an diesen fremden Gewässern.  :q  Sowas wie Bodden, Bodensee oder ähnliches sind im Vergleich dazu ne ganz andere Liga und ich denke, da geht ohne Guide so gut wie garnix (außer eventuellen Glücksfängen), wenn man nur ein paar Tage Zeit hat.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Adrian: Sehe ich genauso. Ich fahre auch gerne an unbekannte Gewässer und versuche mich da selbst reinzufriemeln. Nen richtigen Guide habe ich dabei bislang noch nie genommen. Dafür schon ab uns zu mal die Unterstützung von ortskundigen Boardis #6 . Aber bislang waren diese "fremden" Gewässer für mich halt auch immer hauptsächlich Flüsse und kleinere bis mittelgroße Seen. Manchmal fange ich dann sogar was an diesen fremden Gewässern. :q Sowas wie Bodden, Bodensee oder ähnliches sind im Vergleich dazu ne ganz andere Liga und ich denke, da geht ohne Guide so gut wie garnix (außer eventuellen Glücksfängen), wenn man nur ein paar Tage Zeit hat.



so ISSES...!!!#6


----------



## Birger (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: im Moment kurbel ich den Gufi oder Twister nur ganz langsam ein, mit zupfen und so, aber sehr grundnah. Das sonst sehr gute "Reißen" geht auch, aber viel schlechter. Ich hab damit deutlich weniger Bisse bekommen. Muss man eben beides mal testen, man bekommt ja schnell raus, was die Zander gerade gut finden (wenn man weiß wo sie stehen).


----------



## Adrian* (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja das ist klar! Guck dir den Bodden doch an...is doch en riesen teil, da musste dich schon gut auskennen oder halt jemanden dabei haben!
Ich red zum beispiel von Flüssen wie Rhein oder Mosel, hier kann man "gute" stellen manchmal relativ leicht erkennen...oder kleine Flüsse, wenn ich mal Bachforellen Twistern geh. Im Laacher See wiederrum muss ich mich auch Stück für Stück vorarbeiten...
Im Urlaub, wenn en See in der nähe ist, da kannste auch nur probieren...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Nein Du hast das nicht gesagt. Nur Karpfenchamp hatte sich gefreut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd im Chat das er nun endlich auf Raubfisch angeln darf und fragte so munter in die Runde, was er denn noch alles benötige. Und da wurde eben auch erwähnt, das er Stahlvorfach/Vorfach benötige....und da kam es wie aus der Pistole geschossen
> "Pffff Vorfach brauche ich nicht, der Veit angelt auch immer ohne"


 
Man muss keinen stahl verwenden. brauche ich auch nicht denn auch Veit hat mir gesagt dass auch Fluocarbon gehen soll. Denkst du ich angle auf große Hechte ohne irgendeien Schutz. Als ich im Chat gesagt habe dass ich da nicht vormache war das spaß was ihr aber ganz anders interprätiert habt. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ohne Stahl fängt man besser. Ich habe heute auch das erste mal Spinnfischen gemacht und das ohne Stahl. Und ich habe einen 22cm Hecht und 2 barsche gefangen.


----------



## vertikal (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rüganer schrieb:
			
		

> es ist doch keine kunst, mit dem guide rauszufahren und die meterhechte rauszuziehen. das sind absolute profis, die wissen genau wo und wann der hecht zu fangen ist. die sagen dir auch, was du ranhängen (köder) mußt und wo du hinwerfen sollst, damit es klappt. da kann ich auch meine omma hinstellen, die kann das auch.
> DAS HAT ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS MIT ANGELSPORT ZU TUN.
> Aber dann sich hier hin zu stellen und den larry raushängen lassen - da kann ich echt nur lachen. Der ruhm und die glückwünsche gebühren einzig und allein den guides.
> Aber bitte immer fair bleiben.
> thanx




Hallo Rüganer,
erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Oma! So eine hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, war mir aber leider nicht vergönnt. 
Im Übrigen muss ich leider feststellen, dass ich im Anglerboard selten so viel Unsinn in so wenigen Sätzen gelesen habe - echt rekordverdächtig!
Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo du deine "Weisheiten" hernimmst, aber eines kann ich dir sagen: Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit (das wir selbstverständlich mit Freuden auf uns genommen haben), mit drei erfahrenen Raubfischanglern in einer Woche unter Guidebegleitung ein paar schöne Hechte zu fangen, wobei der Schnitt um die 80 cm Länge lag. Stundenlanges ausdauerndes Jiggen war Voraussetzung für die Erfolge. Die Vorstellung, das der Guide dir garantiert nach ein paar Würfen den Traumhecht an den Köder bringt ist voll Banane!!! 
Und wenn wir wie du an diesen Gewässern wohnen würden, bräuchten wir auch selbstverständlich keine Guidebegleitung. In unseren Heimatgewässern erarbeiten wir uns in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit die Gewässer!

Wenn du es aber schaffen solltest, mal sporadisch an unseren schönen Talsperren wie Möhne oder Sorpe zu fischen und ohne Expertenhilfe gute Räuber zu fangen, nehme ich alles zurück und halte dich ab sofort für ein angeltechnisches Genie!!!

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du nicht grundsätzlich so eine verbissene Einstellung nach außen trägst - ist weder für dich, noch für deine Umgebung auf Dauer sehr angenehm. Vielleicht hattest du aber nur einen schlechten Tag und du denkst noch mal in Ruhe drüber nach.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## davis (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sollen doch alle Fischen gehen wie sie wollen...mit Guide oder ohne...in diesem Thread gehts doch um unsere *Raubfischfänge* und nicht darum wer hier der "beste Angler" ist...klar kann man mehr Erfahrung haben als ein anderer aber deshalb fängt man nicht immer mehr und größere Fische!! 
Ich würde auch unheimlich gerne mal so nen Meter-Hecht fangen...das will ja schließlich jeder....und ich geb auch zu das ich ein wenig neidisch gucke wenn ich hier Bilder von Meter-Hechten betrachte....aber ich gönne das auch jedem der es geschafft hat so nen Brocken zu verhaften!#6
Bei mir hatts die 12 Jahre in denen ich angeln gehe noch nich gefunzt...ich fische nur an meinem Hausgewässer und da stehen die Meter-Hechte nunmal nicht in Reih und Glied....leider...:q...dafür wird die Freude größer sein wenn er irgendwann vor meinen Füßen liegt!:m

@honeybee: Wie fängst immer so viele schöne Barsche??|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss keinen stahl verwenden. brauche ich auch nicht denn auch Veit hat mir gesagt dass auch Fluocarbon gehen soll. Denkst du ich angle auf große Hechte ohne irgendeien Schutz. Als ich im Chat gesagt habe dass ich da nicht vormache war das spaß was ihr aber ganz anders interprätiert habt. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ohne Stahl fängt man besser. Ich habe heute auch das erste mal Spinnfischen gemacht und das ohne Stahl. Und ich habe einen 22cm Hecht und 2 barsche gefangen.



na klaro gehts besser OHNE STAHL Mensch aber doch nicht Sicher...#q!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

und zu dem Beitrag von "VERIKAL" Frank 
folgendes ...

Genau so seh ich es auch...#6


BASTA!|evil:

Warte immerhin schon seit "5 Jahren" auf 
meine 
"DICKE BERTA"
am Haken,obwohl dieses Luder oder (DAME) 
sich mir jedes Jahr nach der Laichzeit Stolz 
zeigt am versunkenen Baum...!#q


----------



## Adrian* (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC

und woher willst du dann wissen das Stahl weniger fäng??


----------



## Veit (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Will mal wieder einen kurzen Fangbericht hier melden:
War vorhin mit meinem Angelfreund Ditmar an der Saale Ansitzangeln auf Raubfisch. Ditmar war so nett und hatte Köderfische (kleine Rotfedern) besorgt so, dass wir auch gleich beginnen konnten. Ditmar legte zwei Köderfischruten aus, ich eine mit Köfi und eine mit Fetzen. Also voll auf nen schönen Zander eingestellt. Der ließ sich aber heute leider nicht blicken. Trotzdem gingen wir nicht ganz leer aus. Ich war gerade dabei die Fetzenrute "scharf" zu machen, da klingelte es heftig an meiner Köfirute. Der Anhieb saß und es war ordentlicher Widerstand am anderen Ende. Es tauchte aber kein Stachelritter vor mir auf sondern ein richtig fetter Döbel. Ein Prachtexemplar von 64 cm. Bei der Größe kann man sich schon freuen.   Obwohl ich nicht lange mit dem Anhieb gewartet hatte, war vom aufgezogenen Köfi nix mehr zu sehen und der 2/0er Einzelhaken saß sehr tief. Nach dem tollen Start passiert aber dann garnix mehr. Aber was solls, wir können uns morgen zwar keinen Zander in der Pfanne brutzeln, aber dafür haben die Weihnachtsenten, die Opa Ditmar züchtet, jetzt was zu futtern.   Die sind nämlich ganz scharf auf Döbel und stürzen sich wie wild drauf, davon konnte ich mich selbst schon überzeugen.  :m Und bei dem Überbestand an Döbeln, den wir in der Saale haben, ist es doch gut zu wissen, dass es doch ein paar Abnehmer für die Dickköppe gibt.     


@ Adrian: Das is meine Schuld!  |uhoh: Hab ich ihm erzählt. Ist aber nach MEINEN Erfahrungen auch wirklich so, denn ich habs gemeinsam mit Angelfreunden getestet und wir hatten mehrfach doch recht enorme Fangunterschiede trotz dem gleichen verwendeten Köder.


----------



## Ghanja (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wobei man das mit der Vorfachstärke nicht so pauschalisieren kann denke ich. Es hängt auch oft vom Gewässer (Trübung usw.) ab. Wie ich damals an meinem Vereinsgewässer begonnen habe, den Gummi zu werfen habe ich angesichts der "vorsichtigen" Zander immer schön brav ganz feines 7x7 genommen. Aufgrund der permanenten Hänger ging das mit der Zeit ganz schön ins Geld. Bin dann mal probehalber (dem Geldbeutel zuliebe) auf stinknormales 1x7 (das grüne) umgeschwenkt und habe damit keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Mittlerweile nehme ich das Muliflex von Cannelle. Und mal Hand aufs Herz - so ca. 9 EUR für 20 Meter sind nicht die Welt. Gänzlich ohne Vorfach würde ich persönlich bleiben lassen.


----------



## honeybee (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee: Wie fängst immer so viele schöne Barsche??|kopfkrat



Zum einen kenne ich die Stelle die ziemlich Barschsicher ist |supergri und zum anderen habe ich viel probiert. Das fing schon bei den Ködern an. Bis ich dann merkte das es auf Spinner am besten funktioniert. Aber auch da gibt es wieder einen "Trick". Nach dem auswerfen lasse ich den Bügel offen und lasse den Spinner bis auf den Grund sinken und versuche so gut wie möglich diesen Grundnah zu führen. Man muss auch keine kleinen Spinner nehmen. Ich benutze z.Zt. eine Größe 5 und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Thats all....



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ohne Stahl fängt man besser.



Woraus resultiert diese Meinung? Hast Du irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder bildest Du dir die Meinung vom hören sagen?

Ich selber benutze IMMER ein 1x7 Vorfach. Und ich kann nicht behaupten, das ich schlechter damit fange. Zumal fühle ich mich dann doch etwas auf der sicherern Seite. Und den Barsch stört es nicht, ob da vor dem Spinner z.B. 50cm braunes 1x7 bammelt.  Und wenn ich dann mal keine Lust mehr habe, auf Barsch zu angeln, dann wird eben der Köder gewechselt und es geht auf Hecht weiter. Denn den störts auch nicht.|supergri


----------



## honeybee (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten mehrfach doch recht enorme Fangunterschiede trotz dem gleichen verwendeten Köder.



Die Fangunterschiede hatten wir am Sonntag und Montag auch. Ingolf hatte gar nix, Ghanja nur einen......Montag das gleiche wieder...Ingolf hatte einen und später noch den Hecht und ich hatte 8 schöne Barsche.

Das hat nicht viel mit Stahl oder ohne Stahl zu tun sondern ist einfach Standortbedingt. Wobei wir max.15m auseinander standen.

Und das ist nicht nur beim Spinnfischen so. Aalansitz das gleiche...wir hatten 4 Aale in 15 Minuten und der Freund der seine Rute max. 1m neben uns plazierte hatte in 5 Stunden nichtmal einen Biss.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ (Vertikal) Frank 

ich weiss wieviel Arbeit hinter Euren Fischen stand & denke dass dies auch der Großteil der anderen Boardies erkennt & anerkennt.
Lass Dich nicht auf solche Diskussionen ein ...  ... es bringt mit Sicherheit wie immer nichts !

mfg
basti


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vertikal, deinen Beitrag möchte ich unterschreiben.
@Ghanja: Habe hier: http://62.75.177.102/shop2/index.php?user=TheJigmaster&proid=404&sid=7eb32ccdd2372b6f1679560b6c3277a0&hkat=33&skat=109
eine Bezugsmöglichkeit gefunden. Wie siehts aus mit knicken, Lebensdauer? Und was heißt Knotbar? Ich hoffe nicht wie bei FS auffasernden Stahl um eine Geflochtene, das Zeug liegt bei mir jetzt in der Tonne....

Danke, Gruß by Andy


----------



## davis (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also zum Thema Stahlvorfach muss ich sagen das mir noch nie ein Hecht die Schnur gekappt hat. Ich fische sehr viel auf Hecht und hatte nie Probleme ohne Vorfach....hab mir allerdings jetzt Vorfächer von Flexonit bestellt! Jetzt geht die Saison wieder los und Vorsicht is besser als Nachsicht!#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum Thema Stahlvorfach muss ich sagen das mir noch nie ein Hecht die Schnur gekappt hat. Ich fische sehr viel auf Hecht und hatte nie Probleme ohne Vorfach....hab mir allerdings jetzt Vorfächer von Flexonit bestellt! Jetzt geht die Saison wieder los und Vorsicht is besser als Nachsicht!#6



Davis, wollte das nur so nie aussprechen, aber ging mir damals auch so ! Noch nie, hat mir ein Hecht die Schnur gekappt .. wie auch mit spitzen, anstatt scharfen Zähnen ? 
Nun denn .. ist es irgendwann doch passiert, als ich mit der Fliegenrute & einem geflochtenem Leadervorfach loszog .. ein guter Hecht stieg ein, eine Drehung, einmal noch die Schwanzflosse ausm Wasser .. zack, weg war er ... ging wirklich sauschnell & war sauberst durchtrennt.
Benutze nun jedoch immer selbstgebundene Vorfächer ... Flexonit oder Climax HM ... denn wie Du schon sagtest: Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht .. ausserdem, der Kreatur zuliebe, denn so ein ordentlicher VMC Drilling begleitet ihn leider eine ganze Ewigkeit lang & wird mit Sicherheit vielen zum Verhängnis !

basti


----------



## markuskassel (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

endlich kann ich auch mal nen beitrag bei den raubfischfängen verfassen.... gefangen in der fulda bei melsungen


----------



## vertikal (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn ich weiss wieviel Arbeit hinter Euren Fischen stand & denke dass dies auch der Großteil der anderen Boardies erkennt & anerkennt.
Lass Dich nicht auf solche Diskussionen ein ... ;) ... es bringt mit Sicherheit wie immer nichts ![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Basti,
> du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, aber ab einer gewissen Menge Unsinn geht mir die Hutschnur hoch und ich tu mich dann schwer, sowas einfach runterzuschlucken!
> 
> Gruß, Frank


----------



## davis (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Davis, wollte das nur so nie aussprechen, aber ging mir damals auch so ! Noch nie, hat mir ein Hecht die Schnur gekappt .. wie auch mit spitzen, anstatt scharfen Zähnen ?
> Nun denn .. ist es irgendwann doch passiert, als ich mit der Fliegenrute & einem geflochtenem Leadervorfach loszog .. ein guter Hecht stieg ein, eine Drehung, einmal noch die Schwanzflosse ausm Wasser .. zack, weg war er ... ging wirklich sauschnell & war sauberst durchtrennt.
> Benutze nun jedoch immer selbstgebundene Vorfächer ... Flexonit oder Climax HM ... denn wie Du schon sagtest: Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht .. ausserdem, der Kreatur zuliebe, denn so ein ordentlicher VMC Drilling begleitet ihn leider eine ganze Ewigkeit lang & wird mit Sicherheit vielen zum Verhängnis !
> 
> basti



|supergri Ja ja...und genau das will ich ja jetzt vorbeugen durch die Verwendung von Flexonit! Würde mir in den Ar*** beißen wenn mir wegen diesem Problem ein guter Hecht aussteigt!Nee nee....so gehts ja nich...:m
Ja und hast schon recht...is weitaus waidgerechter als wie mit ohne Vorfach!#6

Das einzige was mich stört is der Preis von solchen Vorfächern....:c

Da fällt mir aber noch ein....ich hatte mal nen tollen Zander dran der war so ca. 80! Mein einzigster Zander den ich in meinem Wasser mal richtig am Haken hatte! Der kam hoch...drehte sich einmal....und schwupp hatte der das "Spezial-Zandervorfach" gekappt! Soviel zum Thema Vorfächer....da war ich stink sauer!#q


----------



## Case (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Darf's mal wieder Fisch sein. ?

Petri Veit und Markus.!
Haben heut unseren Saisonabschluß auf Forellen gemacht. Mein Vater hat mich gnadenlos abgeledert....

Grins
Case


----------



## kanalbulle (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil !#6
:mSieht aus wie 1:7


----------



## chris.mos (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wie hats du die Forellen gefangen(oder dein Dad)
mit Fliege oder auf Wobbler und kleine Spinner


----------



## Case (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Chris..

Auf Spinner Gr.3 und Wobbler mit ca 7cm.

Case


----------



## Ghanja (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ghanja: Habe hier: http://62.75.177.102/shop2/index.php?user=TheJigmaster&proid=404&sid=7eb32ccdd2372b6f1679560b6c3277a0&hkat=33&skat=109
> eine Bezugsmöglichkeit gefunden. Wie siehts aus mit knicken, Lebensdauer? Und was heißt Knotbar? Ich hoffe nicht wie bei FS auffasernden Stahl um eine Geflochtene, das Zeug liegt bei mir jetzt in der Tonne....


Es ist und bleibt 1x7 - d.h. es kann auch knicken. Was die Lebensdauer angeht kann ich dir nicht viel dazu sagen, da das Vorfach selten einen Angeltag überlebt (Stichwort "Hänger" *g*).
Ich benutze es in Verbindung mit No-Knot Systemen und knote es daher gar nicht. Für mich ist es einfach eine Alternative zum klassischen grünen 1x7 weil es einfach feiner ist und auch mit den No-Knots prima harmoniert. Das es nicht DIE Lösung ist, ist mir auch klar. Wenn du was mit Knickschutz, langer Haltbarkeit usw. suchst, solltest du dir evtl. mal die Titanvorfächer ansehen (die kosten aber auch *g*).


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Darf's mal wieder Fisch sein. ?
> 
> Petri Veit und Markus.!
> Haben heut unseren Saisonabschluß auf Forellen gemacht. Mein Vater hat mich gnadenlos abgeledert....
> ...



Schönen Fang habt ihr gehabt...!#6


----------



## davis (28. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil case!! Ganz tolle Forellen!#6
...leider gibts bei uns nur noch vereinzelt welche...:c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rüganer schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein paar fischchen aus dem nordosten:
> alle auf blinker (wobbler, gummigelumpe kannste in die tonne treten, nix geht über blinker ;-))
> die hechte haben um die 70 cm, der größere 85 cm.
> der barsch hat 35 cm. gewichte weiß ich nicht mehr, müßte ich erst nachgucken
> guckst du hier




Schön, dass Du vier dieser Schädlinge dem Gewässer entnehmen konntest.  #6 
Da ist die Truhe wieder voll.  
Weiter so!



.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

um 1.28 Uhr in der Nacht & dann so ein Kommentar...
Warum Thilo!?
Etwa eine Fede auszutragen mit dem ein oder anderen Boardie!?


----------



## MobyDicky (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

:m  bei mir hats gestern Nacht gegen halb 12 auch gefunzt, hab einen schönen 73 - iger Zander gezogen  #6  #6  #6  ist schön auf einen Fetzen geknallt !
... und ich dachte schon, ich fahr als Schneider heime, aber damit war der Abend gerettet  :g


----------



## rudlinger (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@mob
 #r COOOOOL
@all
ich war gestern an der Regnitz. Ausser einem Döben und ne Menge Barsche war nichts zu holen. Aber es geht ja erst mal los


----------



## balu77md (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

servus zusammen..

nach langem überlegen wo meine frage am besten wohl beantwortet werden kann hab ich mich für dieses unterforum entschieden.. |rolleyes 
alsooooo...
da ich mich erst dieses jahr mit spinnen beschäftige und dadurch nur angenehme temperaturen kenne wollte ich gerne wissen ab wann es sich nicht mehr lohnt auf spinntour zu gehen? was muss ich bei kalten wassertemperaturen beachten? |kopfkrat 
ps da sind es ja dann doch schon 2 fragen  
vielen dank im vorraus für eure viiiielen antworten... <-- hoffe das ich euch damit nicht überfordere


----------



## tanner (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@balu, wenn  eis auf dem gewässer ist wird es nichts, habe letztes jahr bei randeis meinen besten hecht landen können, große barsche im salinekanal z.bsp mal am 14.02,
es geht auch da immer was


----------



## davis (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@balu: die Saison geht doch grad erst los!Im Winter fängst doch die dicksten hechte! Wenn Eis auf dem Gewässer ist ist es natürlich wirklich schlecht!:qDie Kunstköder laufen dann immer so schlecht durchs Wasser!:m|supergri:q


----------



## Case (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> @balu, wenn es eis auf dem gewässer ist,



Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben...und bei kaltem Wasser mußt aufpassen dass Du nicht baden gehst. Ist mir bei -5 mal passiert. Das was Übel, aber ich hab mir Plastiktüten unter die nassen Klamotten gezogen und tatsächlich noch 'nen Hecht gefangen. Immer gut paar gelbe Säcke dabeizuhaben. 

Case


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe mich gestern mit 4 Spinnködern eingedeckt. Jetzt habei ch erstmal genug fängige Köder. Ich habe mir einen Spinnerfisch, 2 Wobbler(1 Balzer Kolonel und ein Paladin) und noch in Kufernfarbener Effzettblinker. Welche Erfahrungen habet ihr mit spinnerfischen gemacht und was haltet ihr von Balzer Kolonel Wobblern? Bei meinem Spinnerfisch ist vor dem Rozierenden Blatt ein kleiner Gummifisch.


----------



## Veit (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ balu: Herbst und Winter sind ne sehr gute Zeit für Hecht und Barsch. Allerdings kommts dann auf eine langsamere und grundnahe Köderführung an (nicht immer, aber oft).
Barsch geht im Herbst auch immer sehr gut, vorallem Oktober ist ein Topp-Monat, aber auch danach noch wenn man die Aufenthaltsorte kennt. Hecht läuft eigentlich in der kaltem Jahreszeit immer, wobei es natürlich auch tage mit besserem oder schlechterem Beißverhalten gibt.

@ Hechthunter21: Ich vermute da steckt eher Ironie dahinter.

@ Karpfenchamp: Auf die Spinnerfische hab ich bisher noch nie was gefangen. Die Balzer-Wobbler sind nicht schlecht. Habe schon viele Döbel, gute Barsche und auch Hechte drauf gefangen. Allerdings sind Wurfverhalten und Robustheit der Tauchschaufeln nicht so topp. Nen Tiefläufer, bei dem die Tauchschaufel automatisch immer über die Steine rattert würde ich mir davon nicht kaufen. Ansonsten aber teilweise sehr realistische Fischnachbildungen, mit gutem Laufverhalten zu einem ordentlichen Preis.
Kupferfarbener Effzett-Blinker: Ein Killer für Hechte und starke Barsche.  :m


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Die Spinnerfische sind nicht so toll...die laufen nicht richtig und super fangen tuhen die auch nicht..
Anstatt der Balzer Colonel wobbler die auch nur manchmal laufen hol dir lieber Balzer Colonel Z Spinner, die laufen und fangen sau gut!


----------



## davis (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...da hat er recht der Adrian!


----------



## angler0507 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spinnerfische sind nicht so toll...die laufen nicht richtig und super fangen tuhen die auch nicht..



Naja, also ich fange mit diesen "Spinnerfischen" eigentlich sehr gut: Barsch, Döbel, (kleinere) Bachforellen – vor allem wenn sie im flachen Wasser oder an der Oberfläche rauben. #c 
Grössere Räuber lachen über diese Köder natürlich…


----------



## Adrian* (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab diese Spinnerfische schon so oft bei anderen Anglern und freunden in Aktion gesehen, der Spinner dreht sauber, der fisch dahinter allerdings auch...wie ein propeller!


----------



## Case (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich glaub einfach mit den Spinnerfischchen muß man angeln können oder Die verstehen.? Mein Kumpel fängt wie irre auf die Dinger, ich krieg noch nicht mal einen Biss. Komische Sache..

Case


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hatte heute 3 Barsche. Einer davon auf spinnerfisch und noch einer der ausgeschlitzt ist auf Spinnerfisch. Also 2 bisse hatte ich heute auf das Ding und ich finde sein Laufverhalten sehr gut. Die barsche waren 33cm, 26cm und 20cm. 2 Stüc habe ich entnommen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34320


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

geht doch nichts über ecklige küchenfotos!!! die fische waren schön, keine frage..petri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. September 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich konnte sie nur noch auf dem Gartentisch mit Terrassenlicht fotoknippsen da es shcon dunkel war


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

klar, kein ding  diesen spinnerfisch kenn ich, hab damit nur mal forellen gfangen glaube ich...ich mag den nicht so, mir irgendwie zu viel, ich nehm halt lieber nen spinner normal. aber geschmacksache und wenn sie fangen, um so besser. wenn barsche beißen, nehmen sie alles, wenn nicht, reizen attractoren und turbos sie, habe ich festgestellt. is mir auch zu teuer, nur mit twistern zu angeln, die fressen mir zu oft die schwänze ab, dann hol ich sie lieber mit nem spinner...;-)
petri, gute nacht allerseits


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute früh einen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kleinen Erfolg mit der Spinnrute erzielen.
War erstmal an der Weißen Elster in Halle. Da gabs mehr Hänger als Bisse. Nur ein Döbel von rund 50 cm ging auf einen 9 cm langen, flachlaufenden Salmo-Perch im Weißfischdekor. Auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker noch ein Fehlbiss. Neptun schluckte zwei Gummis und, zwei Blinker.
An einem Nebengewässer sah es besser aus. Auf einen flachlaufenden , zweiteiligen Wobbler von Dega in silberblau biss nach wenigen Würfen ein Hecht von etwa 50 cm. Der schlitzte aber auch gleich wieder aus. Meine Schuld, Anhieb voll verpasst, weil zuvor ständig Kraut hängengeblieben war und der Biss dann etwas plötzlich kam. Etwa eine Viertelstunde später landet wieder der Wobbler- mittlerweile ein 12 cm langer Rapy-Flöachläufer in braun- auf dem Wasser. Aber was war das- Sofort ein Schwall! Der Hecht hatte noch zugepackt, ehe ich mit Einleiern begonnen hatte. Diesmal riss ich geistesgegenwärtig die Rute hoch und konnte den Entenschnabel dann auch schnell ranholen. Mit 52 cm zwar maßig, aber eher noch einer aus der Spritzerfraktion. Durfte wieder schwimmen.
Weiter gings an ein Nebengewässer der Saale. Da gabs nen Rekordfisch für mich. Im negativen Sinn. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte sich ein Hecht von etwa 20 cm den kupferfarbenen 30 g-Effzett-Blinker. So einen kleinen hab ich bisher noch nicht gefangen. In ein paar Jahren darfste mal wieder beißen... Wenig später noch ein Hecht auf den selben Köder. Diesmal hatte er rund 40 cm. Einen Fehlbiss hatte ich danach noch, dann begann es dauerhaft von oben zu schütten und ich trat den Heimweg an.


----------



## chris.mos (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

werde heute Abend in Düsseldorf im Hafen bereich fischen u mal sehen was die Räuber so machen hat wer lust mitzukommen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe heute meienn ersten maßigen Hecht gefangen. Er hatte 50,5cm und er durfte für die küche mitkommen. Dann gab es noch 2 Barsche von 25 u. guten 35cm.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34339


----------



## Adrian* (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Den hättest du besser wieder schwimmen gelassen...aber petri


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war heute auch nochmal los.

Ergebniss 15 Barsche von mir und 4 von Ingolf...alle zwischen 28 und 37cm
Und die kleineren durften alle wieder schwimmen gehen.


----------



## vertikal (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Leute,

hier noch ein paar Digitalkopien von Papierfotos unserer "Boddenwoche". 
Der Dorsch schmeckte vorzüglich, Hecht und Zander wohlauf!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Litty1978 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jau da freu ich mich doch glatt auf den 9.10 wenns wieder mal für einen Tag an den Strelasund geht, Zander soll ja jetzt wieder gehen...werde dann hier mal berichten. Euch allen in "der heißen Phase" allzeit krumme Ruten!


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein großes Petri Heil an alle Fänge und natürlich besonders an Karpfenchamp zum ersten maßigen Hecht. 

@ Adrian: Es war sein erster maßiger Hecht, wenn auch kein Riese. Ich denke, den nimmt wohl jeder Angler mit....


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger 

Wunderbare Fische dabei #6 

Bei uns regnet es seit Tagen und ich denk gar nicht dran rauszugehen bei dem Sauwetter


----------



## Adrian* (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

jedem das seine...


----------



## Klason (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Erst mal ein petri an alle fänger! Da sind wirklich viele sehr schöne fische bei!#6 #6 #6  

Aber ich muß was loswerden.......(lufthol) 
ich hab heute meinen ersten maßigen räuber verhaftet!!!!!!
|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola: 
Und der Fisch einen 90 kg Fischkopp........mich.....|rotwerden 


der tag fing heute schon irgendwie merkwürdig an. erstmal habe ich verschlafen und das, obwohl unsere katzen normalerweise zwischen 5:00h und 6:00h meinen es sei zeit aufzustehen... mit nachdruck! ich war ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich überhaupt losfahren sollte, alleine schon des wetters wegen, geschweigedenn wegen der erkältung die mich seit einigen tagen heimsucht. mann, hat das gegossen!!! doch nach der einsicht, das angeln eben doch die beste freizeitbeschäftigung der welt ist, habe ich schnell die sachen gepackt und war dann doch endlich um ca. 9:30h an der alster. wo ich mich unter eine brücke setzte und auf barsch hoffte. 3 köderbarsche 2 wollies und 2 äste später wechselte ich dann die brücke. auch hier wollten die barsche nicht so richtig. naja, 2 weitere köderbarsche waren es dann doch. bevor ich jetzt weiter machen konnte, brauchte ich etwas zwischen den kiemen....ääh zähnen. also ging ich,so gegen 15:00h erstmal ins auto, um die von meinem mädel schnell noch geschmierten stullen zu verputzen. frisch gestärkt und mit neuer zuversicht, entschied ich mich, die stelle nocheinmal zu wechseln. Dort angekommen, richtete ich mich auf einen langen abend ein. "ein paar aale für meine eltern und ein paar zander für mich (|muahah: warum sollte ausgerechnet heute der erste beißen?!!)" war mein gedankengang. dem gedankengang folgend, schmiss ich eine rute mit tauwurm und eine mit köfi raus. es sollte anders kommen! es war ca. 16:15h.Ich war gerade dabei, voller konzentration, auf meine tauwurmrute zu starren, an der sich mal wider ein par köderbarsche zu schaffen machten, als meine köfipose, die eben noch rechts von mir war, plötzlich links neben mir auftauchte!!! Spontane orientierungslosigkeit brach aus..." wie?.... war die nicht...? wo kommst du..?"...nachdem ich wahrscheinlich 2 min so dastand realisierte ich so langsam, dass ich den ersten vernünftigen biss in diesem jahr erst mitbekommen hatte, als mir der fisch den köder vor die füße gespuckt hatte.#q #q #q 

Zeitsprung 17:15h:

Ich kämpfte immernoch mit kleinbarschen. hatte jetzt aber immer ein extra auge auf die andere pose. Die fing plötzlich an zu tanzen(???), um danach rasch abzutauchen. Ich ,in aller hektik, ran an die rute und anhieb!!!.... das plötzliche aufkreischen der bremse erinnerte mich daran, dass es sie noch gibt und ich sie vor dem anschlag vielleicht hätte festdrehen sollen. gedacht getan. der nächste anhieb saß. diesmal war das geräusch der bremse wie musik! nach 3min. drill konnte ich den fisch das erste mal undeutlich sehen, aber was war das???? der sah irgendwie komisch aus. nach einer weiteren min. hatte ich ihn im kescher. was ich da sah konnte ich nicht so recht glauben. es war ein 52cm rapfen!!!!!! 

ich hätte ja gerne geschaut, ob da noch mehr waren, aber leider hat mir das vie.. ...äh fischlein beim abhaken den 2.en drilling mit einem kopfschütteln so tief und blöd in den daumen getrieben, daß ich zum arzt musste. der hat mir 3 üble spritzen in den selbigen gejagt und mir dann das teil rausgerissen. Das schlimmste ist aber,daß ich bis auf weiteres erst mal nicht angeln darf.
 :c :c :c  
So, für den, der es bis hierhin geschaft hat:#r 


The End


----------



## chris.mos (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Du armer ,aber jetzt zu meiner Tour war heute Im Düsseldorfer Hafen unterwegs auf Zander mit der Spinnrute was war nix also Stellenwechsel ,und mmi rausstellte das die Fische an der oberfläche rauben schnell mal den Berkley Frenzy Wobbler drauf u weiter ...
Nun ging es schlag auf schlag  2 Fische im Drill verloren 4 schöne Zander gelandet und der Tag war gerettet also meine Herbstzandersaison ist damit eröffnet


----------



## Adrian* (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Klason 

cooler bericht!! aber für son fisch steckt man schon was ein


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Klason 
na denn erstmal Petri Heil .. und gute Besserung #6

vielen Dank für den tollen Kurzbericht, den sollte man ja fast im Magazin veröffentlichen - wirklich mitreissend #6 

Wenn die Raubfischpose zuckt, dann steigt der Adrenalinspiegel ins unermessliche.. einfach nen geiles Gefühl wa ?


----------



## Klason (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke. Ich war heute nochmal zur nachuntersuchung da. Ich darf doch wieder angeln gehen.|laola: ich habe nen dicken daumengips, aber das funzt schon. bis später......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#v#v#v


----------



## Adrian* (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Vertikal

Wie angelt man in so tiefen Gewässern??


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute auch wieder mit der SPinnrute unterwegs und habe mich dabei von Gewässer zu Gewässer gesteigert.
Erstmal lief ich an einem Kanal bei Halle-Neustadt eine lange Strecke ab und es passiert überhaupt nix, von einem kleinen Barsch mal abgesehen. Der attakierte todesmutig den kupferfarbenen 30 g Effzett-Blinker.
Dann weiter an einen Steinbruch. Da gabs immerhin einen kleinen Hecht von ca. 30 cm und einen Barsch. Auch diese Fische auf Kupferblinker.
Recht gut wars dann an einem anderen See. Mit Wobbler und Spinner sind Kumpels von mir und ich dort schon ein paar Mal gewesen und bisher konnten wir nur einen Hecht gezielt dort fangen. Aber heute war ja der Kupferblinker im Einsatz. Und mit dem kann man tote Gewässer offenbar zum Leben erwecken. Schon nach kurzer Zeit ein 55er Hecht. Dann ein paar Meter weiter erst eine Bugwelle hinter dem Köder und beim zweiten Wurf machte es rumms. Ein Hecht von etwa 60/65 cm...schlitzte nach kurzem Schütteln wieder aus. Ich versuchte es noch weiter an der Stelle und siehe da, dort stand noch ein Hecht. Der war aber kleiner als der andere, auch wieder 55 cm. Ein Stück weiter gabs noch einen weiteren Fischkontakt. Das war aber nur was kleines und der Fisch stieg auch wieder aus ohne dass ich ihn sehen konnte. Das Gewässer werde ich wohl demnächst nochmal von der anderen Uferseite abklappern müssen. Und ich weiß auch schon mit welchem Köder...  
Alle heutigen Fänge erfreuen sich weiterhin bester Gesundheit. 
Morgen gehts dann zu ner großen Blinkertour in den Magdeburger Elbauen. Mal sehen wie viele Hechte es diesmal werden. Ich hoffe mal drauf, dass ich dann meinem 50sten HEcht des Jahres landen kann.


----------



## Birger (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sag mal Veit, bist du eigentlich Berufsangler? Ich hab ja schon viel Zeit als Student, aber was du da veranstaltest, bist du auch mal zu hause? #6 
Müsste ich mir nicht immer die Tageskarten kaufen wäre ich aber wohl auch täglich los, so wie es sein muss.


----------



## ChristophL (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Tjaaa.... Caprs wollte ich fangen.

Aber das Aminocarpfutter fanden die Seeforellen so geil, dass ich heute nach fast 1 Woche Bißflaute gleich 2 um die 50cm landen konnte...

Tage gibts


----------



## vertikal (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Vertikal
> 
> Wie angelt man in so tiefen Gewässern??




@adrian*
Wieso tief??? Im Vergleich zu meinen Hausgewässern (Möhnetalsperre bis 35 m tief, Sorpetalsperre bis 60 m tief und Rhedersee in Holland bis 30 m tief) gehören die Bodden eher zu den flachen Gewässern. 

Wir fischten in den Bodden meist in Tiefen um die 5 Meter. Dabei war der Trickfisch in der 68 Gramm Ausführung der fängigste Kunstköder. Da heisst es dann: Jiggen, bis der Arzt kommt! 15er Gufis waren auch erfolgreich, kamen aber mit dem Trickfisch nicht mit.
In der Ostsee fischten wir in Tiefen um die 12 Meter mit 40 Gramm Pilkern, wobei der Snaps in rot/schwarz unschlagbar war.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## muddyliz (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Fang: Hecht, 4.450 Gramm, 83 cm
Köderfisch: Rotauge 10 cm
Gewässer: Glan in Meisenheim, Tiefe an dieser Stelle ca. 2 m
Angelart: 2,50 m vom Ufer weg, ohne Pose, direkt unter der Rutenspitze, 40 cm über Grund.
An der selben Stelle gut 1 Stunde später noch einen 55er (ca. 1 kg) verhaftet (Mike, lass ihn dir schmecken.)
Außerdem haben gefangen:
- Uwe 1 Döbel ca. 1.200 Gramm und 1 Barsch ca. 600 Gramm
- HeinzJuergen 1 Döbel ca. 1.000 Gramm
- Reisender 1 Hecht 20 cm (auf 10 cm langen Köderfisch !!!)


----------



## Adrian* (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Vertikal

achso, das sieht nur so tief aus, so weit weg vom ufer!
Ich mein so wenn die Hechte bei 20m stehen??


----------



## Case (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri muddy.!

Hattest ein Blei dran oder freie Leine.?

Case


----------



## muddyliz (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest ein Blei dran oder freie Leine.?


Montage von oben nach unten:
- Posengummi mit einem Holzstückchen fixiert. Damit kann man zunächst die Tiefe ausloten und dann das Posengummi entsprechend verschieben (tief oder hoch einstellen).
- Kleiner Wirbel läuft frei auf der Hauptschnur. Daran kann man dann ein Birnenblei dranhängen. Gewicht des Bleis kann so auf Gewicht des Köfis abgestimmt werden.
- 5 Gramm Durchlaufblei.
- Wirbel
- Stahlvorfach mit Drilling.
Wichtig: Auf den Blank zwischen Rollenhalter und 1. Ring wird ne Büroklammer mit Tesafilm oder Isolierband geklebt (1. Windung durch die Büroklammer führen, die vordere Hälfte der Büroklammer bleibt frei). Der Bügel wird geöffnet und die Hauptschnur so in die Büroklammer geklemmt, dass das Posengummi mit dem Hölzchen gerade über Wasser ist.
Und dann heißt es warten bis die Rute ruckt und die Schnur aus der Büroklammer flutscht.


----------



## vertikal (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> achso, das sieht nur so tief aus, so weit weg vom ufer!
> Ich mein so wenn die Hechte bei 20m stehen??



Hi adrian*,

beim Raubfischangeln mit Kunstködern in großen Tiefen gehen die Kollegen in der Sorpetalsperre wie folgt vor: Am Ende der geflochtenen Hauptschnur wird ein T-Wirbel angeknotet. Nach unten folgt dann eine 0,18er Monofile (Länge ca. 80 cm) mit Hausfauenknoten als Sollbruchstelle bei Hängern, an deren Ende ein 80 g Olivenblei hängt. An den Seitenarm des T-Wirbels schließt du ein zwei Meter langes Stahlvorfach an, mit großem Einzelhaken und ein bis zwei stabilen Drillingen. An diesem System werden dann tote Renken um die 30 cm Länge langsam vom Boot aus geschleppt. Das Olivenblei läuft dabei über Grund, während die tote Renke, die noch mit Auftriebskörpern aus Styropor-Teilchen gefüllt wird, ein gutes Stück über Grund taumelt. Hab's selber noch nicht probiert, weiss aber, dass Kollegen auf dieses System ihre Hechte fangen.

Etwas einfacher geht's mit flach laufenden Wobblern ( z.B. den 1- von Mann's), der in tiefem Wasser hinter entsprechenden Tauchhilfen geschleppt wird. Je nachdem, wo die Tauchhilfe und das Stahlvorfach, an dem der Wobbler hängt, eingehängt werden, sind definierte Tauchtiefen erreichbar. Hier muss allerdings experimentiert werden, da die Tauchtiefe auch stark von dem verwendeten Schnurdurchmesser, Abstand zwischen Schleppköder und Boot, sowie Rudergeschwindigkeit abhängig sind. Auf diese Methode fing ich in der Möhnetalsperre einen Hecht von 104 cm und in der Edertalsperre einen 80er Zander. Köder waren jeweils ein rot/gelber großer 1- von Manns, der mit seinen grellen Farben zwar etwas merkwürdig aussieht (für Menschen), aber zu schmecken scheint (den Fischen). Naja, die Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Case (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Für diese Art Bisserkennung spann ich einen Gummi um den Blank in den die Hauptschnur geklemmt wird. Da kann auch mal etwas mehr Zug drauf kommen als bei einer Büroklammer. In Angelrevieren wo das erlaubt ist angel ich mit Köderfisch an freier Leine unter der Rutenspitze. Das Stahlvorfach entspricht dann einfach der Wassertiefe. Kein Blei, Wirbel etc unter Wasser. 

Case


----------



## Alleskönner (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Den darf man ja schon als gefangen gelten
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59329&page=10


----------



## Crossi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So ich werd mich auch mal eintragen (gott sei dank es ist herbst)  #6 

Tja es waren zwei schöne hecht damen..

Große 76 und 79 cm und wogen 5,2 und 5,4 kilo...

Alle beide bissen komischer weise an der selben Stelle...

Wir hatte auch noch zwei andere, einemal satte 40 cm und nen 65er.Sowie noch !!sieben!! nachläufer.. Das war mal ein tag sag ich euch.

Achso der köder Kopyto 7cm lang.


----------



## Adrian* (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mal wieder am See auf Hecht, war aber noch nicht so viel, hab ein Barsch auf en 5er Prolex gefangen, einen 50er Hecht auf nen Perl-Braunen G Attractor,der aber ausgeschlitzt ist, und einen Hechtbiss auf nen Lachs-orangen E Attractor...

War gestern noch am Rhein, ausser nem Schwarzen Tanga, und einem Barsch auf Spinner, der natürlich ausgeschlitzt ist, hab ich nichts gefangen...

@Vertikal 

Danke für den Bericht und deine Mühe!


----------



## Birger (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: ein schwarzer Tanga? Dann hätte ich lieber den Drilling abgeknipst, man weiß ja nie....


----------



## Adrian* (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab den Tanga mim seitenschneider abgeknippts, anfassen wollte ich dat ding auch nicht! UND DAFÜR GIBTS ZEUGEN!


----------



## Alleskönner (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Achja,der Barsch hatte auf einen Abu Garcia"Terminator"gebissen.Der Wobbler lief vorher richtig sch....Später hatte ich in ge PIMPT,vorderer Drilling ab und den hinteren mit einen grösseren Drilling getauscht!Der hatte nach dem pimpen ein richtig geiles Laufverhalten#6


----------



## Didi1 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo und Petri Heil,
meine Bilder habe ich unter http://www.raubfischangler.info eingestellt und dann Angler-Didi, weitere Kollegen/innen haben mir ebenfalls Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt, auch diese wurden da eingestellt! Viel Spass bei gucken!


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Die heutige Blinkertour mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik und seinem kleinen Bruder Flori in der Gegend um Magdeburg war ein voller Erfolg.
13 Hechte insgesamt zu denen ich 8 beigesteuert habe.
HIER  ein kleiner Bericht!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Die heutige Blinkertour mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik und seinem kleinen Bruder Flori in der Gegend um Magdeburg war ein voller Erfolg.
> 13 Hechte insgesamt zu denen ich 8 beigesteuert habe.
> HIER  ein kleiner Bericht!



Petri zu dem Tag...Veit & Freunde#:

ist wohl auch besser so nicht zu sagen wo es war!


----------



## Mendener (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit

Beide Daumen hoch zu so einem Angeltag!!!

Ich habe heute auch meine Saison eröffnet. Einen 64er ( 2Kg ) Hecht auf ein 17 cm Rotauge. Das habe ich an einer Pose vor einen Schilfgürtel auf Grund gelegt. Um 12:30 war es dann soweit.

Weiter so ...


Gruß Mendener


----------



## chris.mos (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

und jetzt noch ein  |supergri  kapitaler ....Gündling den ich irgendwie beim springen lassen am Grund genau durchden Kopf gepierct habe ,leider war er sofort tot #d


----------



## Ghanja (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				chris.mos schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt noch ein  |supergri  kapitaler ....Gündling den ich irgendwie beim springen lassen am Grund genau durchden Kopf gepierct habe ,leider war er sofort tot #d


Ich würde mal sagen Lippenköderung knapp verfehlt.  |supergri 
Ich war gestern auch unterwegs aber mehr wie Gewässer-Reinigung war nicht drinn.  |kopfkrat


----------



## chris.mos (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Suber der Herr Ghanja 
konnte auch noch nen alten Regenschirm heben mit zwei fast neuen Wobblern 
leider habe ich kein Bild  #q 
Aber ein nettes vom fischen am Rhein mit Fliegenrute und streamer


----------



## duck_68 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Sonntag konnte ich einen 70er Zander im Baggersee auf Köfi erbeuten und am Montag ist mir ein 65er Hecht auf nen Kopyto eingestiegen - aber sonst war die "Bissausbeute" recht mau - bei 7 h Ansitzangeln und 10 h Gufi...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe am Samstag Morgen einen 50,5cm Hecht und 2 Barsche von 35u. 25cm gefangen. Gebissen haben sie alle auf einen Barsch u. Forellenblinker.


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meienn ersten maßigen Hecht gefangen. Er hatte 50,5cm und er durfte für die küche mitkommen. Dann gab es noch 2 Barsche von 25 u. guten 35cm.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34339


 
hattest du doch schon einmal geschrieben ..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag konnte ich einen 70er Zander im Baggersee auf Köfi erbeuten und am Montag ist mir ein 65er Hecht auf nen Kopyto eingestiegen - aber sonst war die "Bissausbeute" recht mau - bei 7 h Ansitzangeln und 10 h Gufi...
> 
> Gruß
> Martin




na warte mal ab 
Martin da geht noch mehr bestimmt...#6,
denn wie heißt es so schön Ausdauer wird belohnt!!!


----------



## Watis (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war am sonntag mit meinem jungen los auf hecht.
leider nix gefangen ....


----------



## Adrian* (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab mir grad meine neue Spinnrute bestellt, und gestern für knapp 50euro's Profi-Blinker gekauft...also jetzt kurze Angelpause und dann.....


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mal mit Boardi Dorschi Hechte piercen. Erst ein Versuch an der Saale. Da gabs nen kleinen Spritzer für mich auf weiß-roten Sandra-Twister. Dann hatte Dorschi an einer anderen Stelle noch zwei Döbelchen auf Spinner. Danach versuchten wir unser Glück noch an einem Nebengewässer der Weißen Elster. Dort waren die Hechte ziemlich bissig. Dorschi erwischt auf einen Krautblinker 2 Stück. Beide etwa 50 cm lang. Einen mächtigen Fehlbiss hatte er auch noch. Ich fing einen der beiden Hechte von Dorschi dann mit einem flachlaufenden Salmo-Wobbler im weißfischdekor gleich nochmal. Durch ein bisschen Pech und Ungeschick kam es aber auch dazu, dass mit gleich drei Hechte ausschlitzten, die alle auf flachlaufende Wobbler gebissen hatte. Waren aber alle keine Großen. Trotzdem ein Nachmittag mit jeder Menge Angelspass. Vorallem an dem kleinen Elsterresttümpel wars super. Die Hechte raubten und bissen, dazu kam dann auch zum Schluss noch die Sonne raus.


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na nun mach mal die Hechte nicht größer , als sie sind! Der letzte hatte höchstens 40.


----------



## rudlinger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@dorschi
zwischen den Augen|muahah: 
@veit 
soll wirklich nur ein Gagsch sein #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Morgen !

Am Sonntag bei einem Anglertreffen stieg mir der kleine Moppel auf
einen Squirrel, wenn auch aus Versehen, an der 5-20gr Aspire ein ...
nach rasantem ewig währendem Drill kam er zum Vorschein & konnte
nach kurzem Hakenlösen wieder friedlich & unversehrt ins dunkle
Nass abtauchen 












mfg
basti​


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

`@ Basti so kenn ich Dich! Das nenn ich feines Fischen! Petri heil zu dem Fisch! Welche Farbe hatte denn der SQ?
Für einen Planktonfresser hat der ein ganz schönes Scheunentor und nimmt es auch gut voll!


----------



## rudlinger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@basti
RESPEKT und fettes Petri PS.: Und schmerzt der Arm noch?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@meridian...schöner Fisch...bestimmt ein toller Drill...dickes Petri


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ meridian: Toller Fisch! Haste vielleicht noch ein Foto, auf dem man ihn in voller Länger erkennt?

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## Holger (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sauber Basti !!!

War bestimmt ein cooler Drill und ne dicke Überraschung....weitermachen !!!#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke sehr Jungs !!! 

@ Dorschi ... war die Farbe PEARL/LEMON .. ich hoffe das erinnert Dich jetzt nicht an etwas  ¿?

@ Rudi ... der Arm nicht, aber das Herz, denn einen Zander gabs diesen Tag nicht 

@ Die Friesländer ... wie gerne würde ich dennoch mit den Eurigen Gewässern tauschen 

Hier noch zwei drei Bilder ... den Moppel hab ich nicht wirklich in voller Größe auf Foto .. war zu schwer & zu schleimig um ihn an mich zu drücken  .. sollte auch schnell wieder zurück, bevor er zu sehr schwächelt.
So selten ist so etwas hier gar nicht Holger .. war auch nicht wirklich überrascht .. wusste zuvor, dass in dem See solche Wesen hausen & für einen Wels, an welchen ich kurz dachte, sind die viel zu rasant & ausdauernd in der Flucht.
















LG
basti


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na die Foddos sprechen Bände.
Da hat die Aspire sicher gestöhnt.
Aber schön zu wissen, daß die Ruten sowas abkönnen.


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag wieder ein bisschen Spinnfischen an der Saale nachdem ich auf die Empfehlung eine Angelkollegen hin einen Billig-Wobbler für 3 Euro aus dem Baumarkt gekauft hatte, mit dem er bereits einen großen Rapfen und einen HEcht gefangen hatte. 
War ein 10 cm langer Flachläufer im Regenbogenforellendekor. 
Der Wobbler lief wunderbar und nach ein paar Minuten hing auch schon ein 54 cm langer Hecht am Haken, der wieder schwimmen durfte. 
War der einzige Biss des Tages, aber reicht ja auch...

@ Meridian: Petri Heil zum Riesen!


----------



## Didi1 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






Hallo Basti,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil! Super von Dir ihn wieder zurückzusetzen! Sag mal - was war das für ein Fisch??
Meiner ist ein Lachs, gefangen an der Mörrum (Schweden)!
Gruss an alle


----------



## bennie (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*









http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/87/249487/1024_3432393930653637.jpg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri-Heil zu den gefangenen fischen. Ich habe heute mein persönliches Geburtstagsspinnfischen gemacht und konnte einen kleinen 37cm Hecht landen. Gebissen hat er auf einen 3D Paladin Wobbler im Brassen-Design

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34617&d=1128622301


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Guten Morgen Männers 

@ Dorschi .. da hatte ich nie dran gezweifelt 

@ Didi .. die oberen 2 Bilder zeigen einen Marmorkarpfen, das untere einen Silberkarpfen .. GRATULATION zu Deinem feisten Lax !!!

@ Veit & Karpfenchamp .. GRZ zu Euren Fischen & Champ --> ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH zu Deinem Geburtstag   !!!

mfg
basti


----------



## Kurzer (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin Basti,

meine Herren, da hast Du mal wieder so richtig rein gehauen! Glückwunsch und Petri Heil!!! Super Bilder...aber von Dir bin ich ja anderes auch nicht gewohnt:m !

Schöne Grüße in den Spreewald!|wavey: 

Daniel


----------



## Case (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kann mich auch nur den Glückwünschen anschließen.

*Petri an alle Fänger.!*

Bei mir läuft's grad nicht so. 

Case


----------



## Adrian* (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Case

ich muss mich dir anschließen...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so der Herbstputz ist gemacht im Gartenteich ...Maden geholt...Köfi´s werden gleich noch aus dem Teich gefangen...!
1ne Forelle ist am Auftauen(mit Innereien) #6& ich habe die gr.Hoffung, 

morgen ein schönes Bild von der "Dicken Berta" 
(Hechtdame im Baggerloch) 
hier endlich reinzusetzen...
um 5 Uhr möchte ich spätestens am Wasser sein.

Bis dann#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab noch 2 Bilder von dem Dicken gefunden 











Gruss basti​


----------



## Adrian* (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Meri

hat der eigentlich gebissen oder war der gehakt??


----------



## davis (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!#6

....bei uns an der Lahn läuft fast nix zur Zeit....nur Mini-Hechte....#q:c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war heute wieder auf Rundtour an den guten Gewässern Magdeburgs Spinnfischen. Es lief mäßig. Gleich zum Anfang am Wasserfall nahm ein kleiner Hecht von 40cm meinen Wobbler. Der schwimmt natürlich wieder. Dann gings weiter zum Prester See und da ging dann gleich ein 20cm Barsch auf den Effzett. Später ging mir dann auch noch ein Hecht an den Haken. Wieder auf Wobbler und er maß gerade mal 41cm. Schwimmt nätürlich auch wieder. Dann ging nichts mehr. Später traf ich am Wasserfall dann noch Counter-Striker und Fishhunter Köfis Stippen und später haben sie dann damit auch geangelt. Dann haben wir uns noch ein bisschen unterhalten und dann gings im Dunkeln nach Hause.







http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=34679&d=1128716928


----------



## Ghanja (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, wird doch mit den Räubern. :m 
Aber gewöhn dir mal an etwas lebhafter in die Kamera zu schaun - sieht ja aus als ob du voll wie ein Eimer wärst.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wird doch mit den Räubern. :m
> Aber gewöhn dir mal an etwas lebhafter in die Kamera zu schaun - sieht ja aus als ob du voll wie ein Eimer wärst.


 
In dem Moment war ich enttäuscht dass er nicht maßig war und darum ein bisschen betrübt.|supergri Sonst wäre er für den räucherofen mitgekommen.


----------



## Adrian* (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC

Vielleicht solltest du Hechte unter 60cm und über 75cm wieder schwimmen lassen....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @KC
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du Hechte unter 60cm und über 75cm wieder schwimmen lassen....


 
Ich habe noch nie einen Hecht von über 60cm gefangen. Bei uns gibt es zwar einen dichten Bestand an Hechten aber eben kaum maßige.  viele kleine spritzer. Ich kenne kaum Gewässer wo man gute Aussichten hat einen maßigen zu fangen. Darum muss ich mich mit den knapp maßigen begnügen.


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Darum muss ich mich mit den knapp maßigen begnügen.[/quote]

Hi kc dann können die ach nicht größer werden an so nem 45er hechtlein ist doch gar nichts dran


----------



## Adrian* (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Achso, ich mein ist doch nichts dran an so nem 50er...und der würd sich auch freuen wieder schwimmen zu gehen, naja trotzdem viel spaß bei der Hechtjagd, irgendwann kommt schon der dicke 

Probier doch mal 5er Prolex Spinner, die Ovalen mit dem gehämmerten blatt, bei uns am see sind die der renner...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

In der Elbe bei uns gibts auch dicke Hechte aber da ist es schwierig den Hecht zu finden. Wenn man da nicht weiß wo sie stehen dann kannst du es vergessen.


----------



## Watis (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

petri @all:m 

heute morgen um 9.oouhr wollt ich mein glück auf hecht probieren.
meine spinnangel mit multirolle, tasche usw. alles ins auto und ab zu meinem hausgewässer. mein hausgewässer ist die lippe und die hat ein paar tote altarme.
ein wunderschönen frischer bissel nebliger morgen war es.
als ich endlich meine rute und kescher zusammengebaut habe ging´s auch sofort mit meinen würfen. nach 45 min. immer noch kein biss auf blinker.
naja, mal einen wobbler drauf und weiter den altarm zerschneiden wie ein kuchen. aber auch mit den wobbelern war nix zu machen, zumal sie auch zu
tief liefen. wieder einen blinker (den ich vorher von meiner freundin stibitzt hatte) drauf unnnnnnd siehe daaaaaaa....
nach dem 2te. wurf klappte es. bisssssss anschlaaaaag und dran.
nach kurzen ca.5min.drill konnte ich einen 73 cm langen exos verhaften.
der tag ist gerettet und nun schnell nochmal im räucher.thread nach lesen wie das war mit dem hecht-räuchern. froooooooiiiiiii|supergri 


ps. ich hoffe ich bekomm das mit dem foto hin|kopfkrat


----------



## balu77md (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> In der Elbe bei uns gibts auch dicke Hechte aber da ist es schwierig den Hecht zu finden. Wenn man da nicht weiß wo sie stehen dann kannst du es vergessen.


 
schau einfach in den buhnen der elbe.. wir haben zwar auch dort hechte unter 50 cm gefangen aber das eher selten. 
bedarf zwar etwas ausdauer und ne nette wanderung da ja nicht in jeder buhne ein hecht steht aber du wirst ja wohl kaum in der absicht losziehen mit jedem wurf ein biss zu haben. das würde dann wohl die falsche einstellung sein  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

genau, die ruhigen bereiche an Buhnen sind oft gut Hechtplätze...


----------



## Klason (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> genau, die ruhigen bereiche an Buhnen sind oft gut Hechtplätze...


Auch in tiedengewässern?


----------



## Ghanja (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mit Boardie Hewaza an einem nahe gelegenen Stausee. Wettermäßig hätte es zwar nicht besser sein können aber für Zander wars wohl doch zu sonnig. Haben uns den ganzen die Hacken abgelaufen und den Begriff "Sportangeln" neu geprägt.  
Zumindest haben die Hechte die Zander ganz gut vertreten.











War ein schöner (aber anstrengender) Tag. :m


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Ghanja: Schöne Hechte! Petri! Mit welchen Ködern warst du denn erfolgreich?

Wollte heute früh auch gerne einen HEcht, aber es hat diesmal nicht sein sollen. Ein halbstarker Barsch auf rot-weißen Sandra-Twister für mich und ein fetter 50er Döbel für Dorschi, mit dem ich kurzerhand eine kleine Strecke an der Weißen ELster abgefischt habe nachdem wir uns zufällig trafen, auf gelben Illex-Wobbler.

Mir gefällt das Wetter im Moment nicht so richtig. Zu sonnig! Denke, wenn es mal wieder bewölkter wird, beißen die Hechte wieder besser.


----------



## Ghanja (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Lunker City Fin-S Shad (5" in Naturdekor). Ist dort mein Lieblingsköder. |supergri


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Andrew zu den Hechten :m

Wir waren heute auch wieder unterwegs von 9 bis 17.30Uhr
Mühsam konnte ich mir 6 Barsche erarbeiten zw. 24 und 31cm die alle wieder schwimmen durften.

Ingolf fing dann noch einen 51iger Hecht auf einen Eagle-S


----------



## vertikal (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> aber für Zander wars wohl doch zu sonnig.



Hallo Ghanja,

hast du grundsätzlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei sonnigem Wetter, Zander schlecht beissen?
Hab da eher andere Erfahrungen und gerade bei sonnigem Wetter schon schöne Zander erwischt. Übrigens: Was hälst du davon, zwischen deine gelbe Geflochtene und das Stahlvorfach einige Meter Monofile als "Sichtschutz für klares Wasser" zu schalten? Ich glaube, im klaren Talsperrenwasser bringt das was. In den Bodden bzw. den recht trüben holländischen Gewässern war es eher egal.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Ghanja (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, so klar ist der Stausee auch nicht (bräunlich trüb). Und gerade in Hinblick auf die Schnurfärbung gebe ich da nicht besonders viel. Ich färbe auch zur Gewissenberuhigung das erste Stück schwarz (man probiert ja doch einiges). Ich habe heute auch mein Multiflex gegen Hardmono ausgetauscht und keinen Erfolg erzielt. Stinknormale Mono würde ich allerdings im Traum nicht vorschalten da wir doch eine gute Hechtpopulation haben. Die heuten Fische hatten zwar alle alle den Köder sauber im Oberkiefer aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## vertikal (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Stinknormale Mono würde ich allerdings im Traum nicht vorschalten da wir doch eine gute Hechtpopulation haben.



Da hast du absolut recht! Ich schrieb deshalb auch: Monofile *zwischen *gelbe Geflochtene und Stahlvorfach schalten.
Wenn dein Gewässer allerdings trüb ist, bringt es sicherlich nichts!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Ghanja (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Oops, hab das "zwischen" überlesen - sorry. |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				balu77md schrieb:
			
		

> schau einfach in den buhnen der elbe.. wir haben zwar auch dort hechte unter 50 cm gefangen aber das eher selten.
> bedarf zwar etwas ausdauer und ne nette wanderung da ja nicht in jeder buhne ein hecht steht aber du wirst ja wohl kaum in der absicht losziehen mit jedem wurf ein biss zu haben. das würde dann wohl die falsche einstellung sein  |kopfkrat


 
Nee das ist nicht meine Absicht. Meine Absicht ist bei jedem Spinnfischen einen hecht zu fangen. Hat bisher auch immer bis auf einmal geklappt.|supergri 

Ich muss dann wohl mal die Buhnen abklappern um mal nen richtig dicken Hecht zu verhaften

War heute wieder Spinnfischen an einem kleinen Parkteich und es hat wieder ein kleiner Hecht angebissen. Gebissen hat er auf einen Balzer Colonel Red-Silver in der länge 12cm


----------



## Adrian* (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Klason

was meinst du mit tiedengewässern?

Eigentlich ist es in Fließgewässer'n so das sich Fische, an die Buhnen zurück ziehen um sich dort ein wenig auszuruhen und Schutz vor der Strömung zu finden oder morgens/abends dort die kleine Brut zu jagen (denk ich mal)...aber gerade der Hecht ist ja nicht so ein strömungsfisch der lauert lieber in irgendwelchen ecken (ruhige bereiche), der stellt sich dort in Äste, Kraut und was auch immer da ist...


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute in aller Frühe wieder mit der Spinnrute draußen an einem kleinen verkrauteten Tagebaurestloch. Beim zweiten Wurf ging auch schon ein Hecht in einer Krautlücke an den Haken. Köder wieder mal mein kleiner Salmo Perch - Wobbler in weiß-grau. Zur Größe des Hechtes: wieder so ein halbwüchsiger Kerl von 55 cm
Wo sind die Großen???


----------



## FreeLee (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin,

war gestern kurz entschlossen an nem Vereinsteich unterwegs auf Hecht. Das mach ich eigentlich jedes Wochenende, aber gestern hat es sich endlich mal gelohnt.

Da die beiden vorhandenen Stege besetzt waren, mußten wir ins Unterholz, und zwischen versunkenen Bäumen angeln. Zuerst einen Plötz, den dann gleich an die Hechtangel, und raus damit. 

Noch bevor ich den zweiten Plötz fangen konnte, hat es die Hechtpose mit einem Plopp entschärft und die Schnur lief spontan mal in Richtung Baum. Nach dem Anschlag zum nächsten Baum und so weiter.

Naja, irgendwann lag der Fisch dann doch im Kescher, und ich hatte was, um mich zu freuen. 82 cm lang, und 3,9 kg schwer. Mein erster vernünftiger Hecht in diesem Jahr.

Kurios war nur, dass nach dem Lärm am Platz, nur Minuten später, ein zweiter Hecht gebissen hat. Der hatte allerdings mehr Glück, und ist in den Ästen verschwunden. Ich glaub, den besuch in zwei Wochen nochmal.
|supergri

So, hier nun die Fotos . . .

Wichtiger Hinweis von "hocicio": Für diejenigen unter Euch, denen der Fisch auf dem Foto ein bißchen klein vorkommt. Das kiegt daran, dass ich selbst über 2 Meter groß bin, und Fische in meinen Händen immer etwas verloren aussehen!


----------



## Dorschi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Hecht ! Wie war denn sein Zahnstatus Herr Kollege?
Konnte am Sa nur 2 58er und einen dicken 50er Döbel verhaften.


----------



## FreeLee (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Dorschi:

Eichner-Gruppe A 1, alle Zähne kerngesund, und so ziemlich alle der Reihe nach in meiner linken Hand versenkt. Ich lern es auch nicht, mir einen Arbeitshandschuh mit zu nehmen. #q


----------



## Birger (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ein Handschuh zum Landen von Hechten ist nur was für Weicheier.


Oder für gewissenhafte Angler die daran denken und nicht nur die Köderbox im Kopf haben|uhoh: .


----------



## Case (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@FreeLee,

Du wirst es lernen. Auf die eine oder andere Art. Hechtbisse sind Tief und heilen langsam. 

Petri zum Fisch
Case


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Anfangs hab ich auch immer en Landehandschuh benutz, jetzt brauch ich sowas nicht mehr, und die richtigen um die 90-100cm+ werden gekeschert! Wenn du es einmal gemacht hast weisst du wie es geht ohne dich zu verletzten...Klar, manchmal gibts immer noch blutige finger aber dafür kannst du beim Fisch keinen großen schaden anrichten, z.B das die Kiemen verpilzen...Kleine Hechte kann man auch über'm nacken packen...Ich versuch wenn ich vom boot aus Angeln die fische garnicht erst mehr zu berühren, die lös ich noch im Wasser vom Haken...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Juppie, ich kann auch mal einen posten|supergri 

Gefangen im Oolderplassen in Holland auf den Fisch&Fang Jubiläumswobbler, einen kurz darauf gehakten Kapitalen wegen Rollenschaden + Bremsblockierer verloren (derselbe Wobbler) und beim einholen, als wir nach Hause wollten noch den Wobbler versenkt:c ...

Egal, Fisch schwimmt wieder, der Große ist auch "nur" ausgeschlitzt, muss sich also nicht mit Metall rumplagen - und Mann´s Wobbler kaufe ich mir jetzt mit Sicherheit auch!:m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na das wird ja langsam was mit dir und den Hechten 
Andy...:m!
Petri zu dem Fang...


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Merke: Einen guten Hechtangler erkennt man an den zerschrammten Fingern.   
Ich lande eigentlich immer per Hand. Als wir vor ein paar Wochen mit dem Boot draußen waren, hatten wir nen Kescher dabei und damit dann nen Hecht gelandet. Resultat: Die Drillinge waren voll im Kescher verheddert und der Hecht immernoch am Haken. Das muss nicht sein!

@ Andy: Petri Heil und schade, dass der Große flöten ging.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich rate zum Balzer Metllica Raubfischkescher! große maschen, da bleibt nichts drin hängen...mit dem teil kann man sogar en wasserkasten anheben!


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate zum Balzer Metllica Raubfischkescher! große maschen, da bleibt nichts drin hängen...mit dem teil kann man sogar en wasserkasten anheben!


 
Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben,hab mir den Kescher letztes Jahr auch zugelegt und bisher noch keinen Haken drin versenkt,bzw. so vertüdelt,das ich ihn rausschneiden mußte 

Der einzige Nachteil,das Teil ist tierisch schwer,aber da gewöhnt man sich dran.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Adrian* (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja, das ist halt der nachtteil, aber besser als en plastikkescher...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...habe einen von Balzer in der Alu-Version...schone gr. Maschen aus Mono und super leicht...echt empfehlenswert


----------



## Dorschi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jungs ich kann Euch da nur einen Boga- Grip empfehlen.


----------



## Adrian* (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Welchen genau?
wollt mir auch mal so ding holen...


----------



## Dorschi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Guck mal bei Boga grip in der http://www.angler-oase.de/


----------



## FreeLee (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Feines Gerät, zumindest zum Angeln vom Boot aus. Hab auch so ein Ding, aber leider ohne Waage. :c


----------



## Dorschi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe damit meinen 1,50 Waller ohne Probleme gelandet und das Releasen ist auch völlig easy! Köder mit der Zange raus, Grip auf und tschüß. Kein Hecht zerfetzt sich mehr das Maul mit´nem Köder am Kescher.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Seit ich 2 Wobbler aus meinem Kescher schneiden musste lande ich jetzt auch immer mit der Hand. Die Tüdelei ist mir einfach zu groß wenn der Hecht sich im Kescher so verheddert dass ich ihn rausschneiden muss. 2 mal und nie wieder sage ich nur. Ich fasse bei einem Hecht dann einfach in den Nacken und hebe ihn raus. Kleinere -35cm Fische werden an der Schnur herausgehoben. Trotzdem schleppe ich den Kescher mit da es ja noch Fischereiaufseher gibt die einen Kescher sehen wollen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> In den Bodden bzw. den recht trüben holländischen Gewässern war es eher egal.


Bei den Kanälen hast du sicherlich Recht. Allerdings herrscht  an den Meeren/Seen z.Z. die Duiker-/Taucher-Zeit. Die Gewässer sind glasklar.

Ich habe darauf 2 Tage vergeblich geschleppt. So klar ist das Wasser, dass alle Montagen Geflochtene-Mono (oder Fluorocarbon)-Stahl versagt haben - erst am Nordhollandsch-Kanal habe ich wieder meine Snoekbars/Zander gefangen.


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Meine neue Spinnrute ist da!!! Jetzt wird geangelt!!!!


----------



## Birger (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: welche denn? Meine Stroft GTP ist auch da, dann mal rauf auf die Rolle...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Exori X Point Spin Heavy...2,70m 40-90g wg...von efishing.de
war auch mit deiner Diaflash dran, hab die ja auf en paar bildern von dir gesehn, find die nicht schlecht...
Will mir jetzt bald Tuf-Line XP holen, meine Powerline hat schon keine farbe mehr drin...Ist die Stroft nicht sau teuer gewesen? ich hab die bis jetzt immer nur für um die 60-70euro rum gesehen...


----------



## bennie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habs endlich mal geschafft Hechte mit nem Gummifisch zu überreden.. 
Als erste schnappte sich ein 56er den Shad nach zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und lieferte mir den Beweis, wohl den richtigen Köder gewählt zu haben denn der Shad saß sauber im kleinen Hechtmaul. 






Nach einer Weile bekam ich den 1. Fehlbiss. Dem Schwall nach zu urteilen einer der 70er Standarthechte des Teiches.  Das lässt doch hoffen  :idea: 
Trotz Zusatzdrilling, den ich immer weiter hinten positionierte bekam ich noch drei weitere Fehlbisse und einen Aussteiger nach zwei Sekunden. 
Beim 5. Biss satz der harte Anhieb und am Ende der Schnur fing ein verhältnismäßig starker Esox an zu toben. 
Nach mehreren Fluchten und wütendem Kopfschütteln umschlossen auch ihn die Maschen. Auch er saß komischerweise sicher am Haupthaken. 
Geschätzte 70-75cm hatte er und durfte nach einem Foto auch schon wieder in das schon relativ kalte Wasser zurück. 









Hier noch der Erfolgsköder des Tages. Ein Relax Shark Shad von 12 auf 10cm gekürt (eingerissen beim aufziehen oder so) in weiß mit gelbem Rücken. 




Ich spare jetzt ürbigens auf eine Quantum Crypton Manie oder eine vergleichbare Shadrute


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bennie: Petri Heil zu den Hechten und schön, dass sie wieder schwimmen durften!
Ich finde es auch garnicht so einfach mit Gummi zu fangen. Habe damit bislang auch nur wenige Fische erwischt (na gut es war ein 94er Zander dabei, der auch deinen Erfolgsköder wollte  aber trotzdem). Hoffe mal dass mir damit irgendwann mal der Durchbruch gelingt. Will mir jetzt auch ne härtere Rute zulegen und dann mal intensiver mit Gummi probieren.


----------



## bennie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich werde jetzt mit der Faulenzer-Technik und Kopytos im See auf Hechte und Zander anfangen.
Das ist nicht nur ne Zandermethode. Natürlich erstmal ne härtere 2,7m Rute dafür kaufen und dann ordentlich trainieren. Ohne Ausdauer wird es nicht klappen aber irgendwann fängste regelmäßig.


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> Ich habs endlich mal geschafft Hechte mit nem Gummifisch zu überreden..


Petri zum Gummierfolg. #6 Vielleicht sollte ich es damit auch mal auf Snoek/Hecht versuchen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi adrian. die tuff line saugt gut wasser und is so dick....birgers stroft kenn ich ja noch nicht aber mal sehen wie die ist, bestimmt ne gute schnur, keine frage. ich kann dir die spiderwire empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit. aber birger wird dir ja auch noch sagen, was an der tuf nicht so tuffig ist ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@bennie: schöne pics und sauber zurückgesetzt, petri!!!


----------



## vertikal (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir die spiderwire empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit



Hi bubbel 2000,

kann ich nur unterschreiben!!!
Nutze die Spider Wire mittlerweile auf allen Rollen zum Gufi-Angeln, Schleppen, Spinnen, Wobbeln,.................und was sonst noch so Spaß macht. Die Schnur ist klasse! Wenn es die jetzt noch feiner zum Vertikalfischen in Deutschland gäbe, brauchte ich keinen andere Geflochtene mehr. So nutze ich halt die Stroft zum Vertikalfischen, ist auch nicht schlecht!

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri, bennie#6 
blitzblanke Bilder#6 
Schöne Story #6 

Der von Dir genannte Quantum Blank ist auch sehr gut gelungen.
Meine ich.

Viel Spaß, und zeige mal weiter so schöne Bilder.

R.R.#h


----------



## Birger (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Adrian, die TUf war mir irgendwie doch zu dick und weich. Fürs Gummifischen kann eine Schnur ruhig etwas härter sein, die Fireline ist da schon super, nur die Haltbarkein und Abriebfestigkeit ist eher schlecht. Stroft ist teuer, wollte sie mir mal gönnen, macht soweit nen guten Eindruck, am WE kommt der Test.
Und mit deiner Rute gehts jetzt auf die dicken?
P.S.: die Diaflash kannste bald mal auf DVD sehen, wenn ich es denn mal hinbekomme die zu brennen.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Würdst du mir auch eine von deinen DvD's gegen ensprechende bezahlung zuschicken?? 
Wär da echt interresiert dran...
Mit der Rute gehts auf alles! Nur die Spitze ist mir etwas zu weich, und die hat so einen Overlap Endring oder wie der heisst, dadurch rüttelt die so beim einkurbeln....

Wie dick ist deine Schnur?

@Bubbel

geiles Logo von PB, ich hatte ja auch mal welche drin, mir hat man gesagt das könnte ärger geben...?!
Mit der Schnur muss ich noch gucken, aber ob die Spiderwire so das wahre ist??? Die ist doch auch von Berkley oder? Hat die auch so wenig Abriebsfestigkeit wie die Fireline?
Ich dachte immer die Tuf sein so eng geflochten und saugt so gut wie kein Wasser?


----------



## Adrian* (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@bennie 

Coole bilder! Hab mich auch immer gefreut wenn ich mal en Hecht auf Gufi gefangen habe... 
Was hast du den auf dem bild für ne Rute???


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich auch immer gefreut wenn ich mal en Hecht auf Gufi gefangen habe...


Ich habe noch nie etwas auf Gummi gefangen???????Ich hatte mal einen grösseren Hecht auf Gufi drann der aber beim ran ziehen ausgeschlitzt war#q
Im Rhein schon tausend mal mit Gufi probiert und nichts.Ich bleib lieber bei meinen Wobblern und Spinner:m


----------



## Adrian* (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Im Rhein ging bei mir eigentlich auch immer mehr auf Blech....Aber auch Turbotail's und Sandra's brachten schon ne menge Fisch...


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sandras hab ich früher auch nur geangelt aber wirklich noch nie einen Fisch mit Gummi gefangen!Letztens hab ich im Rhein einen 45cm Zander auf einen 0 Möps gefangen#q|supergri.Und auf Gummi natürlich nichts!


----------



## bennie (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @bennie
> 
> Coole bilder! Hab mich auch immer gefreut wenn ich mal en Hecht auf Gufi gefangen habe...
> Was hast du den auf dem bild für ne Rute???


 
Ist ne Ron Thomson Steelhead in 10ft und 10-40gr Wurfgewicht, schöne weiche Aktion. Mir kommt aber eine leichtere, kürzere und härte Manie ins Haus.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: also von berkleyi s die glaube ich auch. die farbe verliert sie nach einiger zeit. vergleich bar is die mit der fireline nicht. anderes material. bevor du dir die tuff holst, probier lieber die spiderwire, da birger ja mit der tuff schon nicht so zufrieden war und ist. wie gut die teure gtp ist, werden wir ja nach ein paar touren wissen, bin  schon gespannt. wenn die viel aushält und nach langem einsatz noch wie neu wirkt, werde ich mir die auch holen, scheiß aufs geld, dafür hält sie ja auch vielleicht länger, kommt dann aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

und wegem dem pb logo, was soll da bitte schön verboten sein????du musstest das echt wegmachen? ich glaub ich spinne, den grund will ich wissen......


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ähm 
URHEBERRECHT evtl. 
oder Schutz des Layout´s
...!!!


----------



## brandungsteufel (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dafür Ärger gibt. Den jeder der sich das Bild hier anschaut sieht es eigentlich von der PB-Seite.

Er hat es ja nicht kopiert sondern nur verlinkt. Es wird ja immer noch von der PB-Seite aufgerufen und nicht hier vom AB.

MFG


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ja brandungsteufel, so sehe ich es auch, ist ist nur ein link und kein diebstahl! ich mache auch noch werbung, was will man mehr :-D !!!


----------



## Birger (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: welche Schnur meinst du? Die Stroft? Die hab ich mir in 6KG geholt, mal locker 42€ für 200m. Ist so dick wie ne 12er - 15er Fireline.  Die Tuf war im Winter echt nicht zu gebrauchen, gefrorene Wassertropfen dran wie sau, jeder Wurf ne Perücke, dann hab ich die Fireline rangemacht und gut wars, 0 Perücken. Jede Schnur hat eben irgendwie Nachteile, mal sehen wies bei der Stroft läuft.
Bubbel du Dieb und dann auch noch Schleichwerbung, nenenene!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wenn ihr von der "Tuf" sprecht, meint ihr dann diese? :
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm
Erst links auf "Schnüre multifil" und dann auf "UB-Tufline"

Danke, Gruß Andy


----------



## Birger (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Andy, ne ich hab mir die TUF Line XP beim Fachversand Stollenwerk geholt, ist glaub ich ne neuere Version. Ob sie auch wirklich anders oder besser ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Es ist nicht verboten aber es könnte ärger geben, wär dir bestimmt auch nicht recht wenn jemand unter deinem Namen nur mist rum erzählt und verbreiten...WAS JETZT NICHT HEISSEN SOLL DAS DU NUR MÜLL SCHREIBST!!!! Ich denk mir das das so oder so ähnlich ist...
Als schleichwerbung würd ich das auch nicht bezeichnen, nur halt das man en Profi-Blinker fan ist...Außerdem verkauft Lorkowski ja auch Mützen,Rucksäcke,Gürtel,Geldbäutel und Abzeichen mit Profi-Blinker drauf...Ich hab auch en Abzeichen auf meiner Angelweste...

Von der Stroft bin ich überzeugt das die gut ist, die wissen was die machen! Die Stroft GTM ist ja schon der Hammer unter den Mono schnüren...Ich werd mich nochmal im Laden umgucken...


----------



## Adrian* (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@AngelAndy20 

Das soll ne schnur sein die nach vorstellungen von Uli Beyer in den USA hergestellt wird...

Die Tuf-Line XP die wir meinen findest du bei www.Angler-oase.de


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ..Außerdem verkauft Lorkowski ja auch Mützen,Rucksäcke,Gürtel,Geldbäutel und Abzeichen mit Profi-Blinker drauf...Ich hab auch en Abzeichen auf meiner Angelweste...
> ..




mach doch ein Foto von dem Sticker auf deiner Weste und setze es hier rein. Das wäre dann legal.

Bzgl. Schnur: Überlege doch mal in Richtung Power Pro.

Bist Du mit deiner neuen Rute schon unzufrieden?
Das Du das gute Stück eigentlich vor dem Kauf mal getestet?


----------



## Ghanja (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@AngelAndy20: 
Die UB-Schnur ist identisch mit der Tuf-Line, nur dass du bei der UB nicht den Namen bezahlst und sie dadurch um einiges günstiger ist in Deutschland. Ich fische die UB auf einer meiner Rollen (Stradic) und bin sehr zufrieden - ist ein super Schnürchen. Aus Interesse habe ich dieses Jahr aus meinem USA-Urlaub auch mal die Tuf-Line mitgebracht. Rein optisch und auch praktisch (beim Angeln) gesehen sind sie gleich (unter dem Elektro-Microskop habe ich sie natürlich nicht verglichen *g*). Die UB ist für mich der absolute Geheimtip. :g


----------



## Ziegenbein (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

UB = Uli Beyer ;+


----------



## Dorschi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also Jungs ich schwöre inzwischen auf powerpro


----------



## Bigtown_de (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

mein Kumpel at Home hat wieder zugeschlagen 

Hecht 101 cm und 8,5 Kg schwer.
Auf Wunsch stelle ich auch ein Bild rein..


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

bild her :-D


----------



## Birger (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

bild bitte....


----------



## Bigtown_de (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

habs oben angehangen


----------



## drathy (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Bursche! Dickes Petri!
Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich heute Abend mit Gummi ja auch einen überlisten....wobei mir ein Glasauge lieber wäre... ;-)


----------



## Bigtown_de (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Viel Glück ...
Hechte gehen bei uns zur Zeit recht gut, aber Zander leider überhaupt nicht.
Haben zwar wieder einen See entdeckt, der einen guten Zanderbestand hat, aber ein See bei so vielen Gewässern bei uns ist echt Mager.


----------



## Adrian* (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Thilo (NRW) 

Unzufrieden nicht, die Spitze ist nur en bisschen weich, aber das ist alles gewöhnungssache!
Nein habe die Rute nur auf versch. bilder'n gesehn, eigentlich würde ich auch keine Rute über's I-net bestellen wenn ich sie vorher nicht schon mal gesehn hätte...aber in dem Fall..


----------



## Ghanja (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> UB = Uli Beyer ;+


Korrekt.


----------



## Case (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Toller Fisch @Bigtown...Petri Heil.

Ich will auch 'nen 101 Hecht...auch wenn er dünner wär...Seit Jahren häng ich bei 99cm fest...und ich streng mich echt an. Besser wär 105 um meinen Kumpel Thomas zu toppen..Aber das ist wieder was anderes.

Case


----------



## drathy (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also ich würd mich auch über nen 91er freuen - dann hätte ich meinen Vater getoppt, und könnte jeweils den größten Hecht, Zander & Barsch unserer  Familie vorweisen....  |stolz:


----------



## Bigtown_de (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Fisch @Bigtown...Petri Heil.
> 
> Ich will auch 'nen 101 Hecht...auch wenn er dünner wär...Seit Jahren häng ich bei 99cm fest...und ich streng mich echt an. Besser wär 105 um meinen Kumpel Thomas zu toppen..Aber das ist wieder was anderes.
> 
> Case


 
Ja Ja diese  verdammte magische Grenze 
Was mich ärgert ist, dass es schon sein zweiter Meter dieses Jahr ist...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

tote Hechte wachsen nicht


----------



## Profi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

|good: |good: |good: 
#6 #6 #6


----------



## Case (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> tote Hechte wachsen nicht



Völlg richtig, und um mal aus deinem öffentlichen Profil zu zitieren:..


> Zielfisch(e):
> Sonnenbarsche, Kaulbarsche, Küchenzander



Küchenzander wachsen auch nicht mehr.

Case


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Case, ich hoffe er verwirklicht bald was über seinem Avatar steht - sowas ist einfach nur überflüssig.:v 

Ich geh jetzt Spinnfischen - die Fischtüten bleiben direkt hier! 

Ich denke wir verstehen uns#h


----------



## greg danielz (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Morgens!

Frage: hab ne geflochtene schnur bekommen. die ist gelb & sinkt sehr langsam... glaubt ihr, dass so ne zitronen-gelbe gut ist zum blinkern? schreckt das nicht ab?


----------



## Adrian* (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Greg

Warum sollte die Schnur langsam sinken??? Kommt doch auf den Köder an!?
Was haste du den genau für ne Schnur??
Ich hab auch ne gelbe geflochtene drauf und fange, ob das abschreck weiss ich nicht, manchmal ja, manchmal nein, aber da hat jeder andere erfahrungen...Du kannst ja die letzten paar meter über'm köder mit nem Edding Schwarz anmalen..

Ach und Geflochtene Schnur ist immer gut zum Spinnfischen...


----------



## greg danielz (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke...

was genau für eine ist weiß ich nicht, die war in einem set schon drauf gespult!
aber ich versuchs maal mit ddem anmalen!  hoffe nicht dass edding gerüche hinterlässt oder so!
petri heil!


----------



## Adrian* (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich mach das auch immer noch, die schnur wird sowieso nach dem 10 mal angeln weiß sein...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bigtown_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein Kumpel at Home hat wieder zugeschlagen
> 
> ...



eine wahrhaftig  "Schöne Dame" :l
die dem Anschein nach gute Großfischeigenschaften hatte...
ich  bin davon  überzeugt 
-oder will es einfach sein-
das Sie viele Nachkommen hatte 
& dem 1 oder anderen "Mädel IHRE GENE" 
mitgegeben hat was das Wachstum angeht.

Petri zum nicht alltäglichen Fang...#6


----------



## Birger (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute haben Bibbel und ich uns die volle Nullrunde abgeholt. 4 Stunden gesponnen, von 14-18Uhr (war eh nicht gerade optimal), kein minimales bisschen Wind, volle Sonne, schlechte Aussichten. 
Fehlbisse hatten wir trotzdem: einen auf nen 16er Kopyto in orange/schwarz, einen auf den PB Schuhlöffel, einen auf Attractor in perlbraun und einen auf nen PB in größe D. Aber keiner hing! Naja, morgen bestimmt mehr, wir sind so heiß und gehen noch mal los...


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bei mir lief diese Woche nix. Kein Hecht, kein Zander! Ein paar Barsche und Döbel gingen an den Haken, aber alles nur kleine. 
Ich denke es liegt einfach am Wetter. Wie Birger schon sagte: Zu sonnig, zu klares Wasser. 
War heute nachmittag nochmal an der Saale. Ca. 5 km Flussstrecke habe ich abgeangelt. Einen guten Hecht von etwa 80 cm und einen großen Döbel hatte ich auf 12cm Salmo-Perch im Weißfischdekor als Nachläufer, aber beißen wollten sie halt dann doch nicht. War trotzdem schön durchs Geäst zu kriechen und über die Felder zu wandern, dazu gabs dann noch nen tollen Sonnenuntergang. Da wird der Begriff AngelSPORT doch gleich mal neu definiert! Nur der Rückweg in Fast-Dunkelheit war dann etwas beschwerlich.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit morgen werde ich es mal in meinem Elbenau Tümpel versuchen. Ich werde berichten ob es geklappt hat und mal ein Bild von ihm machen. Dann wirst du sehen ob es der ist den du die Zeit befischt hast. Ich dneke mal da lässt sich was an dem Teich machen. Hoffentlich ist er nicht so zugewachsen


----------



## Adrian* (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bei mir war auch nichts los...War bis 8 Uhr bei uns an der Panzerrampe, war klarer Himmel und Vollmond...
Der Mond war wie Flutlicht im Fußballstadion, hab dann mit Schwarzen Turbotail's an der Oberfläche geangelt aber nix...


----------



## drathy (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute das erste Mal dieses Jahr bei Sonnenaufgang am Wasser. Unglaublich, was an Kleinfischen an der Oberfläche war und alle paar Sekunden aus dem Wasser getrieben wurde - habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Leider hatte ich aber nicht einen Biss auf Spinner und GuFi.
Später habe ich an einem anderen Flussteil dann noch einen kleinen Hecht erwischt, der aber wieder schwimmt...


----------



## Birger (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wie gesagt waren wir heute natürlich trotzdem los, obwohl das Wetter noch sonniger war als gestern, dafür mehr Wind. Ich hatte in 10 Stunden nur 2 Bisse auf nen 21er Attractor in flieder einfach irgendwo im Mittelwasser rumgezupft, Bubbel einen Fehlbiss auf Wobbler und einen 64er Hecht auf nen PB in grün, für 10h Angeln eigentlich zu mager.
Dann eben nächstes Wochenende nochmal.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin Mädels, 
bin heute seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder raus ans Wasser 

Heute morgen um 7 Uhr gings los an die Vils.. im Morgennebel konnte ich dann einen 60er Hecht fangen.. 
Köder war ein 10cm langer Barsch am Tom Hawk System.

Kurios: Der Hecht ist mir 2 mal abgekommen und hat sich nach 15 Minuten Pause erneut zum Anbiss überreden lassen  

Foto kriecht ihr morgen.. hab mein Datenkabel in Karlsruhe vergessen


----------



## Alleskönner (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mädels,
> bin heute seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder raus ans Wasser
> 
> Heute morgen um 7 Uhr gings los an die Vils.. im Morgennebel konnte ich dann einen 60er Hecht fangen..
> ...


Hehe,genau das selbe ist gestern meinen Kumpel passiert aber da war es eine Forelle.Der drillte die Forelle ran und vorm Kescher war sie abgerissen.Direkt danach ging seine andere Rute los und dort hing dieselbe Forelle nochmal dran,aber diesmal konnte er sie landen|supergri


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mit Angelkollege Marcel an zwei Seen im Saalkreis Spinnfischen. An einem großen Tagebausee verlor Marcel einen besseren Hecht durch Ausschlitzen auf Blinker. Ich hatte zwei Nachläufer und einen Fehlbiss auf Wobbler.
An dem anderen Gewässer (kleinen Tonloch) konnte er dann mit kleinem Schwebe-Gummifisch im Weißfischdekor einen 60er Esox abgreifen, welcher wieder schwimmen durfte und verlor noch einen Spritzer durch Ausschlitzen auf den gleichen Köder. Bei mir tat sich an diesem Gewässer nix.


----------



## drathy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurios: Der Hecht ist mir 2 mal abgekommen und hat sich nach 15 Minuten Pause erneut zum Anbiss überreden lassen
> (


Das kenne ich gut, allerdings vom Spinnfischen. Wenn mir da in Ufernähe ein Hecht (nach kurzem Drill) abhanden kommt, oder wenn ich einen Nachläufer ausgemacht habe, packe ich einfach nen anderen Köder ran und zu 70-80% bekomme ich den Hecht dann auch (nochmal) an die Angel... 
Zander scheinen da schon etwas vorsichtiger zu sein...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@drahty
ich habe auch "Spinngefischt" :q ... aber halt nicht mit Gummi oder Blech sondern einem Barsch  --> siehe Bild im Anhang


----------



## drathy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Achso...cool! Hast Du viel Erfolg auf die Weise? 
Hatte mir neulich von meinem Vater mal so ein System ausgeliehen und nen Test gewagt, jedoch ohne Erfolg...hab mir aber mal eins bestellt... 
Führst Du denn Fisch dann genauso wie nen GuFi??


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@drahty
also in unserem kleinen Flüsschen hier klappt das ausgezeichnet... habs jetzt 2 mal so probiert und 2mal einen Hecht erwischt... 
Im See muss ich die Teile erst noch testen... 
Angeltechnisch ist das ganz einfach... die Stömung nimmt viel Arbeit ab ... einfach den Köder "abtaumeln lassen" und dann langam wieder ranholen


----------



## drathy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@franz: Danke für die Info!
Bin zwar eher an Zandern interessiert, aber wenn es bei Hechten klappt, sollte es ja auch bei Zandern hinhauen...
Den Fluss, welchen ich beangle, ist allerdings n der Regel fast strömungsfrei...werde daher mal rumprobieren bei der Führung...
Bei nennenswertem Erfolg hört Ihr von mir! :q


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mal in Landsberg am Steinbruch und hatte großes Pech. Da mein Angelfreund Ditmar dort wohnt, konnte ich mal sein kleines Gummiboot nutzen und den Steinbruch damit unsicher machen. Naja, ich padelte auf die andere Uferseite an einen Platz, wo man sonst kaum rankommt. Prüfender Blick und siehe da. Ein fetter Hecht von ca. 80 cm, stand ganz unscheinbar mitten im Kraut. Ich montiere ganz ruhig und leise nen Kupferblinker und zocke vor dem Hecht herum. Kein Interesse, er dreht ab. Hmmmm! Also ein bisschen Sicherheitsabstand vom Standplatz und dann den Platz erneut angeworfen. Gleich beim ersten Wurf machts Bumm! Er hängt. Aber so schnell wie er gehakt ist, schießt er auch mit nem Wahnsinnssprung aus dem Wasser, schüttelt sich kräftig und is weg. Haken ausgeschlitzt! Tja, war ne spannende Aktion aber leider ohne Happy End. Na gut, den gut 10 cm langen Barsch der danach noch den großen Blinker genommen hat, will ich mal nicht unterschlagen.

Bin danach auch noch am Ziegeleiteich Rabutz gewesen, wo ich nix fing. Dafür muss man da mächtig aufpassen, dass man nicht in den Angelschnüren der fischenden Dorfjugend hängenbleibt. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es garnicht in Ordnung, wenn noch 100 Meter entfernt vom Ansitzplatz der Jungs unbeaufsichtigte, aber trotzdem ausgelegte Grundruten zwischen dem Schilf liegen.


----------



## vertikal (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Leute,

gestern fuhren mein Freund Peter und ich endlich mal wieder zum Raubfischangeln nach Holland. 
Den Zandern sollte es an die Schuppen gehen, aber irgendwie waren die noch nicht bereit dafür. Bei allerschönstem Wetter, wolkenlosem Himmel, leichtem Ostwind, schleppten wir die uns bekannten guten Stellen ab, warfen mit Gufis um uns und hielten allerfeinste Zanderköder an der Vertikalrute unter's Boot. Beeindruckte bis nachmittags allerdings gerade mal zwei Zander der Joungster-Klasse (50 cm). Allerdings hatte Peter zwischendurch einen guten Biss, dem sofort das schöne Singen der Bremse folgte - leider war nach drei Sekunden alles vorbei, der Fisch wieder vom Drilling losgekommen. Naja, war doch schon mal was.

So schnell geben wir nicht auf! Nützte aber alles nichts und wir hatten eigentlich schon mit dem (wettertechnisch wunderschönem) Angeltag abgeschlossen. 

Dann gegen 17.30 Uhr wieder ein guter Biss beim Peter auf den vertikal angebotenen 15er Gufi. Sofort heulte die Bremse auf und die Rozemeijer "To-Jig-It" verbeugte sich heftig vor dem Fisch. "Das ist ein guter!" hörte ich mich sagen. Nach kurzer Zeit war klar: Kein Zander. Aber auch das typische Kopfschütteln des Hechtes fehlte. Etwa ein gehakter Friedfisch ??? - wär ja auch nicht das erste Mal. Der Drill entwickelte sich munter weiter. In der ersten Viertelstunde kam der Bursche keinen Meter höher und blieb schön am Boden seiner 10 Meter tiefen Behausung. 
Die feine Vertikalrute gab alles und alleine das Zuschauen machte schon richtig Spaß!
Dann nach etwa 20 Minuten die Erkenntnis: Doch ein Hecht! Und ein schöner dazu.
Per Handlundung ins Boot gehievt - der Gute hatte sich an dem feinen Zeug total verausgabt, schnell den Stingerdrilling gelöst (der Jighaken war abgebrochen!), ein paar Fotos für's Album - und schon konnte er seine Freiheit wieder geniessen.
Wir genossen auch - einen leckeren Cognac auf den Meterhecht (hatte tatsächlich genau einen Meter, auch wenn sich diese Länge immer dämlich anhört).

So wurde aus einem (wettertechnisch schönem) Angeltag doch noch ein erfolgreicher Angeltag und mit einem zufriedenem Gefühl voller Vorfreude auf die kommenden Wochenenden ging es wieder nach Hause.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...petri zu dem schönen Hecht...


----------



## balu77md (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bin danach auch noch am Ziegeleiteich Rabutz gewesen, wo ich nix fing. Dafür muss man da mächtig aufpassen, dass man nicht in den Angelschnüren der fischenden Dorfjugend hängenbleibt. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es garnicht in Ordnung, wenn noch 100 Meter entfernt vom Ansitzplatz der Jungs unbeaufsichtigte, aber trotzdem ausgelegte Grundruten zwischen dem Schilf liegen.


 
veit das problem hatte ich in ähnlicher weise am wochenende.
wir haben uns mal wieder direkt am salinekanal zum spinnen hingestellt. als wir ankamen war der komplette einlauf leer. nach gut einer stunde kam ein angler der auf grund sein glück versuchen wollte. er fragte noch freundlich nach, wie lange wir noch bleiben und bis wo wir gedenken unseren ködern das schwimmen beizubringen ;-) 
wie es in den wald reinschalt... also freundlich geantwortet - sich in der mitte der wünsche getroffen und weiter gesponnen.. er war zufrieden und wir waren es auch.. 
nach noch einer weiteren halben stunde kamen 2 weitere angler (nebenbei für die ortsunkundigen - es ist nicht viel platz am einlauf) die nicht mal ein hallo über lippen brachten geschweige denn uns bzw. den anderen angler fragten ob es störte wenn sie jeder 2 ruten + stippe dort platzierten. 
für unseren freundlichen angler würde es letztlich nicht weiter stören, da er ja seinen festen platz schon eingenommen hat, aber uns störte es einwenig da wir ja nicht nur an einer stelle unsere köder anbieteten und deren angeln sternförmig ausgewurfen wurden. 
lange rede kurzer sinn - aufregen brachte da eh nichts, da wir neben bei mitbekommen hatten wie sie sich schon über angelfreund herr nettundfreundlich aufregten das sie ja nun jeden tag da seien und es ne sauerei sei das "ihr" platz durch angelfreund herr nettundfreundlich eingenommen war. wir also nach dem prinzip "der klügere gibt nach" eingepackt und an denen vorbei.. und sie da sie bekamen beide ihren mund noch auf. auf ein hallo von uns kam mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig "wird ja auch mal zeit das wir an den platz können".

es ist schon schade das an diversen stellen ein hick hack um angelplätze läuft. da fragt man sich nicht nach "was war zu erst da - huhn oder ei" sonderen eher wo einige das recht hernehmen sich plätze als ihr eigentum zu benennen, bzw. sich (wie in deinem fall) unsportlich breit machen nach dem motto - hab ich mich breit gemacht wie möglich hab ich auch die großen fische.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So heute kann ich endlich auch mal wieder was vermelden. 
War mit Kumpel Marcel aif Spinnangeltour in Magdeburg. Eigenlich wollte ich ja Hechte, aber es sind dann Zander geworden. 4 Stück gingen mir an den Haken. 2 untermaßige 45er, ein 55er und ein 60er. Für mich war das so ein bisschen der Durchbruch in Sachen Gummifischangeln. Bislang habe ich auf diesen Ködertyp nur vereinzelt mal was gefangen, die heutigen Zander bissen dann alle darauf (3 Stk. auf Sandra-Twister in weiß-rot, einer auf gelb). Marcel konnte leider nur einen Barsch erwischen, obwohl er ja eigentlich die Zander wollte. |uhoh:  Hätte er dafür die Hechte erwischt, wäre die verkehrte Welt wenigstens im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes perfekt gewesen, aber so hatte ich nach längerer Zeit wahrscheinlich einfach nur mal wieder nen Glückstag.  

Hier ein kleiner Tour-Bericht + Foto: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=917376&postcount=2071


----------



## Case (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit,

Kürzlich war ich am See, hab mir das so angeschaut und mir war völlig klar dass " Sandra-Tag" ist. Ich hatte blos keinen dabei. Schneidertag. Ich hatte 3 Wochen Urlaub und hab nicht einen vernünftigen Fisch gefangen. Werd mich jetzt mal bischen auf's Angeln mit Köfi verlegen.

Case


----------



## Sveni90 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mein Vater hat gerade angerufen!!
Er hat einen 70cm langen zander auf fetzenköder gefangen.


----------



## karlosito (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

was für ein schwachsinniger post von dir, chris.mos


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

find ihn gut und witzig chris.mos :-D


----------



## Gunni77 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

Ich habe heute Abend nach einem langen Tag ohne jeden Fischkontakt, aber dafür mit jeder Menge rotzkaltem Wind, doch noch ein Nest gefunden, ein paar Barsche, drei Zander und ein Hecht in anderthalb Stündchen in der Dämmerung... wenn es läuft, dann läuft es |supergri 



Bis auf zwei große Barsche nicht Kapital aber immerhin. Die Barsche gibts bei den aktuellen Barschfängen, die anderen Bilder die ich gemacht habe....


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35308&stc=1&d=1129671876

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35309&stc=1&d=1129671876

Gruß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> find ihn gut und witzig chris.mos :-D




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratwo ist denn da das GUTE &der WITZ!!!???


----------



## Joka (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				chris.mos schrieb:
			
		

> und schon drufgekloppt????????????
> So jetzt geht gleich wieder die zankerei los|krach: |krach: |uhoh: |rolleyes :r



und warum geht die zankerei los |kopfkrat

wegen solchen hohlen postings wie diesen |gr:


----------



## drathy (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!

War Montag und gestern unterwegs und anscheiend geht das hier bei uns nun auch langsam los mit den Raubfischen beim Angeln mit GuFi.

Montag ging ein kleiner Hecht insgesamt 4mal (war sicher immer der gleiche) bei meinem GuFi bei, hatte ihn aber nur einmal kurz dran. Bin dann noch weiter unter eine Brücke und hatte da dann im Halb-Dunkeln einen schönen Biss - den Spuren nach zu urteilen ein ordentlicher Zander, der den Haken um einen halben Zentimerter verfehlte...#q 

Gestern nach der Arbeit bin ich dann gleich wieder an dei Brücke und konnte auch ziemlich bald meinen ersten Fang dort in diesem Jahr verbuchen: ein Hecht von 62cm und 1,5kg. 
10 min später an selber stelle rummste es dann direkt nach dem Auswurf wieder kräftig in der Rute. Nach kurzem Drill schlitzte der Fisch (den Bissspuren nach wieder ein Zander) aus, als ich versuchte, ihn um einen Brückenpfeiler zu lenken...schade!

Naja, Ihr könnt Euch ja schon denken, was ich heute nach Feierabend mache... #6


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mit etwas Geduld klappts auch wieder mit den Hechten! Heute gingen endlich wieder ein paar von meinem Lieblingen an den Haken. Mittags startet ich einen kurzen Versuch an der Saale in Halle. An der Mündung eines Seitenarms sah ich es rauben. Ich tippte auf Zander oder Döbel, weil diese an der dieser Stelle hauptsächlich vorkommen. Beim dritten Wurf ruckte es dann auch schon. Zu meiner großen Freude und Überraschung hatte ein schöner Hecht von 72 cm den Attractor-Gummifisch in mintgrün geschnappt. Der durfte wieder zurück in sein Revier. 
Dann gings gemeinsam mit Boardi Dorschi nach Magdeburg an den Elbe-Seitenkanal, wo ich gestern die Zander gefangen hatte. Leider wollten die Stachelritter heute nicht so recht. Wir hatten leidiglich ein paar Fehlbisse auf verschiedene Gummifische. Vielleicht lags ja am klaren, sonnigen Wetter.
So versuchten wir es dann noch an einem anderen kleinen Gewässer in Magdeburg auf Hechte. Obwohl es schon recht spät war, hatten wir dort noch Glück. Dorschi fing auf Krautblinker einen Hecht, bei dem es sich leider nur um einen kleinen Spritzer handelte. Ich erwischte mit einem Salmo "Perch"-Wobbler im Barschdekor erst einen 63er, dann einen 65er und verlor noch zwei etwas kleinere Exemplare durch Ausschlitzen. Alle durften wieder schwimmen.
Schöner Angeltag!!!


----------



## Birger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ok Veit ich frag nochmal: bist du Berufsangler? Wenn ja, sag mal wie ich das auch werden kann.


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Birger: Schön wärs! Hab bloß diese Woche mal wieder frei. Morgen gehts mit Boot auf die Saale


----------



## HEWAZA (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Birger:

Ich glaube Veit schwindelt und ist in Wirklichkeit eine Undercover Hardcore Berufsfangmaschine, so oft wie der am Wasser ist!   

OK ein bisschen Neid ist bei meiner Aussage auch dabei...


Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Birger (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jaja, nur diese Woche, schon klar :m .
Woraus gehts denn morgen, Hecht? Das Wetter wird ja jetzt endlich besser, heute ging schon ein bisschen was, wir waren natürlich gleich los weils etwas wolkig war. Samstag nochmal, dann knallt es hoffentlich mal richtig.


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War wie angekündigt heute mit Angelkumpel Nico mit dem Boot auf der Saale.
Auf der Hauptsaale lief überhaupt nix, weder mit Blinker, Gummi oder Wobbler. 
Also versuchten wir es mal in einem kleinen Nebenarm, der kaum befischt wir, da man vom ufer aus viele Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad dort hin fahren muss. 
Da ging war. Nico bekam auf einen Rapala Husky Jerk-Wobbler in weiß zwei heftige Bisse, doch bei beiden hing der Haken nicht richtig. Ich hatte genauso viel Pech. Auf meinen kleinen Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdesing ging ein guter Hecht von ca. 70 - 80 cm, der gleich wieder ausstieg nachdem er sich kurz an der Oberfläche zeigte. Auf den gleichen Köder hatte ich dann noch zwei kräftige Fehlbisse, die mit Sicherheit auch von Hechten kamen. Sehr, sehr ärgerlich!
Und doch sollte der Tag noch ein gutes Ende nehmen. Enttäuscht ruderten wir wieder zurück und machten noch ein bisschen Frustangeln mit Feederrute (vom Ufer aus natürlich). Erst bissen einige Güstern und ne Brasse, doch dann riss es meine Rute fast in Wasser. Es folgte ein Wahnsinns-Drill, der über eine Stunde dauerte. Mir tun jetzt noch die Arme weh, kann ich euch sagen... Aber letztendlich konnte ich den Koloss mit Nicos Hilfe (Kescher), dann doch landen. EIn dicker, fetter Spiegelkarpfen von 78 cm war es. Gebissen hat er auf Maden und der Drill in mäßiger Strömung mit einem 0,18er Vorfach ging tatsächlich gut. Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, aber ich finde den kann man trotzdem mal zeigen. Schwimmt übrigens wieder.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri heil! Du solltest eben doch Berufsangler werden.
PM an mich bitte!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veith - tuste mir nen Gefallen, postest du bidde nur noch jeden dritten Fisch - danke... :m 

Du bist ja unfassbar - sagmal, is zwar OT aber machst du beim feedern nicht die Schnur untern clip? Wegen Entfernung? Mach ich immer und wenn mal so einer beißt hab ich null Chance...  

Gruß Andy


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ AngelAndy: Naja, dafür lief zuvor über ne Woche lang garnix. Die letzten drei Tagen waren halt mal wieder richtig gut. So soll das doch auch sein beim Angeln. - Man kann nicht immer was fangen, aber ab und zu muss es halt doch mal sein 

Hab beim Feedern eigentlich noch nie mit Clip gefischt. WIr haben auch ganz nah am Ufer gefischt und dafür ist ja ein Clip so oder so unnötig. An der Stelle gehts gleich auf 4 Meter runter. Da wäre es ja auch Quatsch Weitwürfe zu machen.

@ all: Morgen früh sind die Hechte in dem Nebenarm dran, mal sehen ob ich doch noch einen der Kollegen an Land bekomme. Den langen Weg mit dem Rad lege ich dafür doch gerne zurück


----------



## FreeLee (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit:

Toller Bericht, tolles Foto, aber im falschen Themenbereich! |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Perückenkünstler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo!

Gestern konnte ich einen Hecht mit 84,5 cm und knapp 11,5 Pfund und einen Zander mit 63 cm und 3 Pfund auf dem Altrhein fangen. Der Hecht lieferte mir einen über 10 minütigen Drill, nahm immer wieder richtig Schnur von der Rolle obwohl die Bremse ziehmlich hart eingestellt war und erst Schnur bei voll gebogener Rute freigab. Nachdem ich Ihn zum dritten oder vierten Mal vorm Boot hatte sprang er noch einmal und ich dachte jetzt bin ich Ihn los, beim nächsten rankurbeln konnte Ihn mein Angelkollege dann aber immer noch recht munter keschern. Bei späteren Betrachten des Vorfachs (Drennan 1x7, 6,8 kg, ca 70 cm) stellte ich fest, daß der Bursche den Stahl fast durchgescheuert hatte! Ich konnte es mit einem einfachen Zug zerreißen! Werde jetzt auf  9 kg umstellen...Das ist mein persönlicher Rekordhecht, ich bin stolz|supergri


----------



## Maik (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern konnte ich einen Hecht mit 84,5 cm und knapp 11,5 Pfund und einen Zander mit 63 cm und 3 Pfund auf dem Altrhein fangen. Der Hecht lieferte mir einen über 10 minütigen Drill, nahm immer wieder richtig Schnur von der Rolle obwohl die Bremse ziehmlich hart eingestellt war und erst Schnur bei voll gebogener Rute freigab. Nachdem ich Ihn zum dritten oder vierten Mal vorm Boot hatte sprang er noch einmal und ich dachte jetzt bin ich Ihn los, beim nächsten rankurbeln konnte Ihn mein Angelkollege dann aber immer noch recht munter keschern. Bei späteren Betrachten des Vorfachs (Drennan 1x7, 6,8 kg, ca 70 cm) stellte ich fest, daß der Bursche den Stahl fast durchgescheuert hatte! Ich konnte es mit einem einfachen Zug zerreißen! Werde jetzt auf 9 kg umstellen...Das ist mein persönlicher Rekordhecht, ich bin stolz|supergri


|schild-g Zu dem Fang hast du ein Foto wen ja Setz es mal rein


----------



## Perückenkünstler (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe Fotos. Die sind leider sehr schlecht, dunkel und verpixelt. Wenn mir einer sagt wie ich die hiereinbekomme zeige ich sie sehr gerne, wenigstens als Beweis.


----------



## Maik (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Fotos. Die sind leider sehr schlecht, dunkel und verpixelt. Wenn mir einer sagt wie ich die hiereinbekomme zeige ich sie sehr gerne, wenigstens als Beweis.


Hi ich wollte kein beweis sehe nur gerne Große Fische #6


----------



## drathy (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir einer sagt wie ich die hiereinbekomme zeige ich sie sehr gerne, wenigstens als Beweis.



Hey, erst einmal Petri zum Fang!!

Das Foto bekomst Du hier rein, indem Du einfach unterhalb des Fensters in das Du beim Antworten den Text eingibst, auf "Anhänge verwalten" klickst. Da wählst Du dann die Datei aus und klickst "hochladen" an - das war's...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Perückenkünstler
wie man fots reinstellt steht da: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

und ein fettes Petri zum Hecht #6


----------



## drathy (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ok, das ist natürlich ne viel bessere Erklärung, als die Meine. 

@Franz: Da hast ja ein bissl Zeit investiert um die zu erstellen, was? Schöner Aal auf dem Bild nebenbei bemerkt...und das in so nem kleinen Bach...aber da sitzen ja häufig die Brummer drin!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Perückenkünstler
> wie man fots reinstellt steht da: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
> 
> und ein fettes Petri zum Hecht #6



och Franz
du meine Güte #djetzt weiß ich warum ich nicht so wild drauf bin Bilder reinstellen zu können...!

Petri zu deinem Hecht...@Perückenkünstler#6#6#6


----------



## Carp4Fun (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, nachdem Franz hier so eine tolle Anleitung reingestellt hat, muss ich das doch gleich mal testen.#6  Also mit ein wenig Glück sollte hier gleich ein Bild angehängt sein... 

War heute mit einem Kumpel auf unserem Vereinssee zum Spinnfischen unterwegs. Ich blieb zwar Schneider, aber sein Fang kann sich sehen lassen:
Bei einer Länge von 92cm wog der Hecht 12 Pfund und hat auf einen Blinker gebissen.

Gruß Carp4Fun


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute wieder einen Raubfischfang an der Saale verbuchen. Nachdem zuvor an einigen anderen Stellen (unteranderem auch dem Seitenarm, wo wir gestern die Hechtbisse hatten) bis auf auf 2 Döbel mit kleinem Wobbler nichts passierte, versuchte ich es am späten Nachmittag auf einer Flussstrecke im Herzen von Halle und konnte mit einem 12 cm Kopyto-Gummifisch einen schönen Zander von 65 cm erwischen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Carp4fun
Petri Heil an deinen Kumpel - ein wunderbarer Fisch #6 

@Veit
na, na, na.. du wirst doch nicht langsam auf den "Gummi" kommen ?


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Franz: Doch! Mittlerweile macht mir das Gufieren richtig Spass und ich fange dabei auch immermal was


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mir wurde gerade per Telefon ein starker knapp 90er Saalehecht gemeldet, den ein Angelfreund aus Sachsen, der gerade hier in Halle zu Besuch ist, gefangen hat. Der ging vor einer halben Stunde (also in völliger Dunkelheit) auf Köderfisch. Sieh an...


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

Nachdem heute Nachmittag meine neuen Freunde "Barschmeuchler" und seine Kumpels aus Lunker City bei mir eingetroffen sind mußt ich trotz Dauerregen ans Wasser. Zwei Barsche und einen guten Zander habe ich in den dreieinhalb Stunden erwischt, ein richtig dicker Zander über 80 hat sich nen halben Meter vor dem Kescher selbst zurückgesetzt....:m , das wär halt so oder so passiert#c 

Hier mal die Kauleiste von der Zahnbrasse....

http://img445.*ih.us/img445/2021/z12uz.jpg

Gruß


----------



## revolucion (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

konnte heute morgen nach dem 2tem wurf einen 50er hecht landen, war gut genährt, biss auf einen rot weissen gufi. durfte wieder schwimmen.
30meter weiter vorne schwamm noch ein cirka 65er nach, bis 1m vor ufer, leider meldete sich dieser nicht mehr.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute wieder Spinnfischen. Zuerst probierte ich es an der Saale, doch da lief heute ganz und garnichts. 
Also nochmal ein Versuch an einem kleinen stehenden Gewässer. Dort das völlige Gegenteil. Sehr gutes Beißen (als ich zuletzt da war biss dort garnichts), nur rausgeholt habe ich eindeutig zu wenig. #q  Los gings mit einem halbstarken Barsch. Dann ein Hecht von etwa 60 cm, der unerwartet direkt vorm Ufer einstieg und auch wieder ausschlitzte.  Etwa 50 Meter weiter nächster Biss. Auch das war höchstwahrscheinlich ein Hecht, aber auch der schlitzte wieder aus. #d  Gesehen habe ich ihn zwar nicht, aber dem Widerstand nach zu urteilen kanns nix anderes gewesen sein. Ich war schon am Kochen. |gr: 
Nochmal ein Wurf quer und da hing schon wieder was. Nach einem großartigen Drill konnte ich einen strammen Hecht mühsam mit der Rute aus dem Wasser heben. Die 30 cm-Marke hat er knapp geknackt.  
Ich lief weiter und traf auf zwei russischen Sportsfreunde (wenn sie diesen Namen überhaupt verdient haben), die einen Ansitz mit jeweils drei Ruten und lebendem Köderfisch durchführten und sich beklagten "Erst eine Hecht in diese Jahr!" Selbst den haben sie nicht verdient! |abgelehn Wie gut das sie von dem Treiben zuvor nix bekommen haben, sonst hätten sie sicherlich sehr schnell die Angelstelle gewechselt. Ich lief weiter und konnte an der nächsten Stelle eine Fehlattacke registrieren. Dann nochmal ein Versuch von der anderen Uferseite und da gabs dann unter den Augen von mindestens einem Dutzend Spaziergängern noch einen Hecht von gut 50 cm, welcher selbstverständlich wieder schwimmt. Der hat Glück gehabt, dass er nicht bei den Russen an den Haken gegangen ist. :m Alle Bisse hatte ich auf kurpferfarbenen 30 g Effzett-BLinker.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ein Hecht von etwa 60 cm, der unerwartet direkt vorm Ufer einstieg und auch wieder ausschlitzte. Etwa 50 Meter weiter nächster Biss. Auch das war höchstwahrscheinlich ein Hecht, aber auch der schlitzte wieder aus.


 
Hi Veit, ich weiss um deine Profiqualitäten, aber das hört sich ganz nach stumpfen Haken an - haste ne Diamantfeile? hatte lange zeit nur eine fürs grobe, aber der unterschied ist wirklich fühlbar mit dem fingernageltest.#6 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Andy!
Profiqualitäten hab ich doch garnicht. Wer viel angeln geht fängt halt auch immer mal was. Aber zu deiner Anmerkung: Das war defintitiv nicht der Grund, denn ich hatte extra noch vor Angelbeginn den Drilling des Blinkers gegen einen neuen, unbenutzten ausgetauscht mit dem ich dann in der Folge auch keine Hänger hatte, so dass er eventuell unscharf geworden ist. Entweder ist es einfach Pech oder ich drille wirklich zu hart (sagt der Dorschi jedenfalls immer zu mir).
PS: Hakenschleifstein ist immer dabei und kommt auch regelmäßig zum einsatz.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vielleicht Drillst du wirklich zu hart Veit. Wie du weißt war ich in letzter Zeit viel Spinnfischen und auch an Gewässern an denen dir schon viele Fische ausgeschlitzt sind. Bei mir sind erst 2 Fische ausgeschlitzt. Du kannst es ja mal etwas sachter probieren und dann vielleicht schon einen unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jaja, ihr habt ja alle recht. Bei mir springen die Hechte oft und die Bremse springt erst bei nem 70er an. Vielleicht muss mans wirklich mal etwas geruhsamer angehen lassen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit, muss mich leider beeilen (gehn gleich saufen).
- neue Haken heißt nicht scharfe Haken, hab leider oft diese Erfahrung machen müssen, prüfe meine sehr oft, so oft dass mein mädel schon meckert wie meine fingernägel aussehen ;-P
- wenn sie oft springen, solltest du die rute eventuell flacher halten
- die Bremse sollte auf den Fisch eingestellt werden - auch einen 60er solltest du 2-3 mal laufen lassen, bevor er sich dem Kescher nähert...

Gruß Andy *Prost*

PS: Ich geh ja schon oft angeln, aber du bist pervers! ;-))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin moin. das mit rute runter läuft auf jeden fall gut. war mit birger heute los, 5 hechte gefangen, er drei ich zwei. mein erster 72 mein zweiter 80 und gut gefuttert. birgers größter war 75. war insgesamt mal gut. die letzten tage hatten wir nur welche zwischen 60 und 66 cm, heut war mal mehr drin. leider keine fotos, nur video gedreht.

mfg


----------



## WalterE. (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,
ich war schon am verzweifeln, aber dann hab ich gestern mittag mal wieder
einen erbeutet.
gefangen bei strömendem regen zwischen versunkenem gestrüpp.
hatte die stelle zuvor schon mehrmals angeworfen, bis er endlich an den haken ging.
köder war ein coraZ von cormoran modell vamp mit 12g.
ich habe ihn vorher mit gelben federn aufgepeppt.
länge des kleinen war 66cm. zwar kein riese aber sehr lecker.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35452&stc=1&d=1130059930

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=35453&stc=1&d=1130059930


----------



## zander55 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte gestern Abend im Rheinhafen-wendebecken in Krefeld-Gellep einen Zander von 65 cm auf Köderfisch fangen.


----------



## davis (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch Mensch....wenn ich das hier alles so lese werd ich ja ganz neidisch....da kann ich mit meinen Barschen, Döbeln und Mini-Hechten jar nüsch wirklich mithalten zur Zeit!:m Die "richtigen" Räuber meiden zur Zeit den Umgang mit mir!|supergri Aber warum?|kopfkrat

@Veit: Wenn ich sehe was du so auf die Schuppen legst muss ich doch mal baldigst auf unser Austauschprogramm bestehen!:q  

Naja auf jeden fall ein dickes Petri von mir an alle Fänger!#6

mfg


----------



## Veit (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bin heute nochmal an dem Teich gewesen, wo die Hechte gestern schon so gut gebissen hatten. Und sie haben es auch heute wieder getan! :q 
Schon beim fünften Wurf gabs nen mächtigen Ruck in der Rute und einen schönen Hecht von 69 cm, den ich diesmal sogar ein bisschen drillen musste, konnte ich per Hand landen, was nicht ganz einfach war, da ich mich erstmal auf den Boden legen musste um ihn zu fassen, zu bekommen. Nach kurzem Fototermin durfte der Bursch wieder in sein Element. Es ging zunächst auch gut weiter. Erstmal ein Nachläufer, bei dem es sich aber nur um einen Barsch handelte. Dann ein 52er Hecht. Ein Stück weiter noch ein 55er. Auch diese beiden durften gleich wieder ins Wasser. Danach war mein Glück wohl verbraucht. Nur ein paar Meter von der Stelle, wo der 55er gebissen hatte, entfernt hatte ich zwei Mal einen Hecht als Nachläufer, der auch zuschnappen wollte, aber den Blinker leider beide Male verfehlte. Er sah zwar leicht verpilzt aus, aber ich hätte trotzdem gerne ein Foto gemacht, da er bestimmt 70 cm hatte. Hab dann noch versucht ihm mit verschiedenen anderen Ködern aus der Reserve zu locken, aber er wollte leider nicht. Tja und nun wird mancher schon was vermissen: Da fehlt doch noch der Ausschlitzer des Tages. :r  Er sollte kommen. Es biss noch ein weiterer HEcht von ca. 60 cm. Diesmal habe ich zwar verhältnismäßig vorsichtig gedrillt, aber dennoch sprang der Schlingel und schlitzte aus. #q  
Aber was solls. - Ich bin mit den Fangergebnissen meiner freien Woche und des heutigen Tages trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Bei 8 Hechten, 5 Zandern und dem großen Karpfen kann man das ja auch sein. :m 

Hier noch ein Bild vom 69er:


----------



## Kurzer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49404&page=484 dort könnt Ihr einen Bericht über das Boddenevent der "Leipziger Allerleier" ;-> lesen!

Viel Spass dabei und allzeit "Tight lines"

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri heil allen Fängern!
Mann Veit laß Dir ´ne Digi zu Weihnachten schenken.
Das Handyfoto sieht ja aus, als hättest Du gerade eingek***t!


----------



## Veit (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute gemeinsam mit Boardi Dorschi an einem DAV-Gewässer in Halle Spinnfischen. Es lief recht gut. Los gings mit nem 52er Hecht für Dorschi auf Illex-WObbler in Barschdesing, dann folgte ein für mich ein untermaßiger Spritzer auf kurpferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker und ein Stück weiter konnte ich auf den selben Köder noch nen 50er fangen. Auf dem Rückweg legten wir noch nen tollen Doppelschlag hin. Bei Dorschi ging auf Kupferblinker ein 71er und ich hatte nur Sekunden später noch nen fetten 67er, der natürlich auch diesen Köder wollte. Danach konnte ich noch eine große Brasse landen, die unabsichtlich von außen gehakt war.
Bis auf Dorschis 71er durften die HEchte alle wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Dorschi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jupp war fein gestern
Bilders gibbet hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49404&page=184


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Du meinst wohl eher HIER Dorschi 

GRZ zu den Fischen !!!

mfg basti |wavey:


----------



## Dorschi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Basti!
Bist ein Guter!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

THX Dorschi, ich fühle mich geehrt |wavey: & gebe die netten Worte gerne zurück #6 

basti


----------



## **bass** (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,
 hatte gestern endlich mal glück an dem von mir schon oft angesprochenem verflixten baggersee, nachdem ich nun wochenlang alle möglichen spinnköder ausprobiert habe  und die fänge nicht gerade überragend waren, hab ich nun den idealen köder (wieder) entdeckt. und zwar ist das die barschimitation von storm an einem sehr leichten kopf montiert mit angstdrilling, der erfolg sah so aus dass ich 4! massige hechte gefangen hab der grösste 76cm und nen schönen barsch von 36cm...  endlich!!!!

jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen wie lang die glücksstrecke mit diesem köder anhält.

P.S. releast wurden sie alle und fotos gibts von den nächsten (hatte die cam zu hausse liegen lassen...)


----------



## Freakhenne (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hab auch mal wieder einen 76er hecht an die leine bekommen!
köder war ein kleiner kopyto gummifisch den ich an einer buhne in der Elbe bei magdeburg durchs mittelwasser gezogen habe!
kleines foto is auch dabei!
er schwimmt natürlich wieder!
gruß hendrik


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo hendrik: tolles hecht, ganz schön stabil für ein 76er, meine hechte stehn auch gut im futter zur zeit. und natürliches tolles bild am wasser. solche beiträge liebe ich, dafür bin ich hier im board angemeldet  petri!!!


----------



## zander55 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute Abend am Rhein bei Krefeld einen 53er Zander auf einen 10 cm langen Wobbler fangen.


----------



## Tinsen (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so,

angeber-tinsen haut auch mal wieder einen rein.
mein neuer hecht-pb: 92 cm, 15 pfund. leider ist meine digicam beim versuch ein selbstauslöserfoto zu machen aufs objektiv gefallen und war danach schrott. muss ich mich jetzt mit so einem nokia-handy-cam-foto zufriedenstellen. :c 






köder: Jerk "Toppie" |supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Lange nichts gehört vom THA TINSEN 

#6 GRZ zum dicken PB-Hecht .. zudem hat er noch eine astreine Farbe auf den Flanken ! Ein feines Tier !!!

basti

p.s.: Achso & sch.... auf die Cam, hast ja eh bald ne neue  |wavey:


----------



## Kurzer (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin Tinsen,

he he, Dich findet man auch überall wo es Fisch gibt?! Klasse Fang, ein ganz dickes "Petri Heil" von mir!

Gruß


----------



## Adrian* (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Worauf hat der Hecht gebissen??


----------



## Ghanja (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> köder: Jerk "Toppie" |supergri


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ......


----------



## Adrian* (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hab ich garnicht gesehn....!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...tinsen: echt eine sehr schöne Zechnung auf den Flanken...sieht man nicht oft...

greetz


----------



## Dorschi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na da sehe ich ja echt blaß aus mit meinem 67er gestern! Petri heil Tinsen!

http://img472.*ih.us/img472/4086/fisch0131yo.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@tinsen: sach mal, das foto ist ja wohl super scharf und klasse, was fürn handy war das genau? petri heil!!!! 15 pfund für 92ger is ne menge, krasse sache!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nokia 6230i ...  Tinsen ... MFG basti


----------



## Ghanja (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mal mit zwei Kumpels unterwegs, aber irgendwie stand heute wohl Schulausflug auf dem Programm. Wir hatten zur dritt ca. 7 Hechte, die sich aber alle noch im Wachstums-Stadium befanden (der Größte hatte wohl so 55 cm).  Naja, viel frische Luft und Fun sage ich mal. Das Bild ist stellvertretend für alle Fänge - mehr war heute nicht zu holen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Tinsen echt ein toller Fisch. Ich qünschte bei mir würde sich mal was großes am Spinnköder verirren. Naja ich war gestern auch wieder los und es lief fast garnichts. Nur einen kleinen Spritzerhecht aus der Kinderstube der etwa 35cm hatte gabs zu fangen. Gemessen habe ich nicht und auch kein Foto gemacht. Wollte den Winzling nicht unnötig lange außerhalb des Wassers haben.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

womit angelst du denn karpfenchamp?


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mit Boardi Murphy88 Spinnfischen. Erst versuchten wir es an einem kleinen DAV-Teich im Saalkreis, wo allerdings garnix lief. Dann waren wir noch an einem Tagebausee. Dort konnte ich meine neue Rhino DF- Spinnrute, die ich mir gestern gekauft hatte, doch noch mit nem Fang einweihen. Ein 60er Hecht biss auf einen 12 cm Kopyto-Gummifisch in silbergrau. Der Esox schwimmt wieder. Ansonsten gabs bis auf einen untermaßigen Nachläuferhecht auf Kupferblinker heute nix zu holen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo veit! fischt ja oft in dav gewässern, oder? hast du da prinzipiell guten hechtbestand? also ich fische ja oft in brandenburg, bin ja im dav...nur hecht geht selten....


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bubbel: Wir haben hier fast nur DAV. VDSF ist in meiner Region nicht vertreten. Sagen wir mal so: Es gibt ein paar gute Hechtgewässer, aber man muss schon ein bisschen suchen bis man mal eins gefunden hat.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> womit angelst du denn karpfenchamp?


 
Ich fische sehr felibel. Viel mit kleinen Spinnern und Barschblinkern. Am liebsten jedoch mit Wobblern. Mein echter Favourit ist ein Flachlaufender Paladin 3D Wobbler der wie eine kleine Brasse aussieht. Auf den sind mir schon einige Hechte an den Haken gegangen. Der von gestern auch.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

alles klar und jetzt geh mal mit großen blinkern los, z.b. von pb wenn das wasser woh do angelst nicht tiefer als 10 meter ist...fische am grund und im mittelwasser....kleine köder, kleine fische...nicht immer, aber öfters mal....tu mir mal den gefallen und mache es....würd mich freuen  mfg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Es liegt nicht an den Ködern dass ich nur kleine fange. Kann garnicht sein denn dann hätte ich längst auch mal einen größeren gefangen denn ich fische auch oft mit gößeren Blinkern. In dem See in dem ich angle ist ein 60er eine Rarität. Ich werde mich in der nächsten Zeit mal auf die Elbe konzentrieren. Vielleicht gibts da auch mal nen besseren.


----------



## caruso (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp

Ganz vorsichtig

Zitat:

In dem See in dem ich nagle ist ein 60er eine Rarität. 


caruso


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

das seh ich genauso wie caruso.....kleine spinner und barsch blinker is nix fürn hecht, klarer fall, oder? jetzt bitte nicht sagen, da gehn die auch rauf...klar machen die das. aber man angelt ja auch nicht mit einer made auf 30 pfung karpfen, oder? in manchen seen fange ich nix auf gummifische sondern nur auf blinker und umgekehrt. oder wobbler...schwere effzett blinker sind der größte müll für flache gewässer und so weiter... aber die größten hechte hab ich auch auf größere köder gefangen. und warum? weil sich nen spritzer auch den 15er gummi oder riesen blinker reinknallt, bzw so hart attakiert, das die haken greifen...


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ caruso: Der Junge hat schon halbwegs recht. Habe in dem Gewässer auch oft geangelt und bis auf einen 67er, waren alle Hechte die ich gefangen hab nur um die 50 cm und waren auch nicht gerade gut im Futter. Klar, wird da auch noch ein größerer drin sein, aber so in etwa hat Karpfenchamp mit seiner Aussage schon recht.


----------



## caruso (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nun gut, mag sein. 

Gibt es nicht irgendwo in dem Teich eine einzige Stelle, die nur nen halben Meter tiefer ist als der übrige Grund? Liegt vielleicht irgendwo ein großer Stein oder Baum am Grund?

Wenn ich nur solche Lütten fangen würde, tät ichs doch mal mit Köfi probieren. Und zwar nachts am Grund. Hat mir in einem völlig verblinkerten Teich doch noch den einen oder anderen größeren Fisch an den Haken gebracht.

Große Hechte jagen nicht mehr unbedingt, wenn genug Nahrung ( toter Fische oder kranker Fische ) vorhanden ist. Die ziehen dann nachts ihre Runden und SAMMELN nur noch ein. 
Das ist dann auch am Biß zu erkennen. Der Köfi ( ganzes Rotauge um die 20cm oder halbe Brassen von gleicher Größe ) wird vom Hecht aufgenommen und der marschiert mit dem Köder dann in aller Ruhe weiter. Schön langsam , denn zu dieser Zeit gibt wohl weniger Neider, die ihm den vermeintlichen Fang abjagen werden.

Bei einem Biß sollte man unbedingt die Nerven behalten, und den Fisch lange ,sehr lange ziehen lassen. Er macht dann eine Pause um den Köder sich hinzudrehen und zu fressen. Dann warte ich immer noch. Ja wie lange.Kann ich nicht sagen. Ist mal so und manchmal so. Hab da kein Patentrezept.

Achso, riechen sollte der Köder schon, denn es zählt nur der Geruchssinn.
Nach ner halben dreiviertel Stunde würde ich wechseln.

Ist übrigens ein superg....es Gefühl nen größeren Hecht nachts zu drillen.


Gruß caruso


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so leute...hier mal vorbeischauen bitte:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=928780#post928780

geht um den hechtköder für euch nr.1 im raubfischforum...also klick it 

mfg


----------



## Adrian* (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War Gestern mal im Hafen unterwegs, wollte den kleinen Profi-Blinker mal testen, ein Barsch gefangen, einen Verloren, und irgendwas größeres ist mir da Gestern Abend noch abgegangen, entweder en dicker barsch oder en Zander....hat auch richig Schnur abgezogen...


----------



## stritti (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

habe am 27. Oktober einen 68er Hecht im Rhein in Schwörstadt gefangen (in der Nähe von Basel) leider hatte ich keine kamera dabei


----------



## Adrian* (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Im Rhein? Auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## stritti (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich habe ihn mit dem Colonel Diabolo 3D 2-teilig (Weißfisch) Wobbler von Balzer gefangen


----------



## Adrian* (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ist bei euch im Rhein noch viel mit Hecht???


----------



## Sveni90 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hatte heute einen 65cm langen hecht auf gummifisch und einige kleine barsche die kleiner als das gummifischchen waren


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich konnt auch nochmal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63681


----------



## stritti (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei euch im Rhein noch viel mit Hecht???


 
Ja eigentlich schon. Ich war in den letzten 2 wochen 5 oder 6 mal mit meinem Kumpel angeln und wir haben  4 Hechte gefangen, der größte war 86 cm lang.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

für den rhein unerwartet gut, muss ich auch mal sagen...hätte ich nicht gedacht. aber wohl je nach abschnitt anders. petri


----------



## BeKu (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Samstag in Nähe Dusburg, zwei ca. 60er Hechte gefangen, hab nich gemessen weil mich dieser Fisch nicht ínteressiert.
Wollte eigentlich 1-2 Zander für die Pfanne, war aber nix, nur lästige Barsche und halt die zwei Hechte  
Der Barsch ist aber echt ein faszinierender Fisch, Köder fast doppelt so groß aber halb im Maul, unglaublich.


----------



## .Sebastian. (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also ich war letzte woche an einer Trinkwassertalsperre in unserer Nähe. 
Konnte einen schönen hecht von 85cm überlisten auf gummifisch (farbe siehe bild!) und einen weiteren 75er auf gummifisch in chatreuse (hoffentl. hab ichs richtig geschrieben) mit glitter. der durfte aber ebenso wie ein untermaßiger und ein 29er barsch (auf zocker) wieder schwimmen.
Der Hecht hatte einen 25er barsch im magen. also keine angst vor großen ködern! Bild vom hecht is im anhang.|wavey:


----------



## FreeLee (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin Gemeinde,

melde mich zurück von unserer "Plattfisch- und Zandertour". Ich war gestern mit "hocicio" auf dem Greifswalder Bodden unterwegs, um oben genannten Spezies nachzustellen. 

Zum Glück hatten wir unsere Spinnangeln dabei, denn schon am ersten Spot hat sie die Tour für mich voll gelohnt.

An irgendeiner Stelle mitten auf dem Wasser, 4 Meter Wasser unter uns, und nichts als Wasser um uns rum, sollte es auf Butt gehen. Also, Wattis ran an die neue Inliner, raus damit, und die Spinnangel in die Hand. Nie im Leben hätte ich daran gedacht, inmitten so einer Wasserwüste, keine 10 Meter hinterm Boot, einen Biss zu kriegen. Aber nach wenigen, noch unmotivierten Würfen war es dann soweit . . .

Dem Fluchtverhalten des Fisches und der Beuge der Rute nach, hab ich mit nem 90er Hecht gerechnet. Der Drill hat auch nicht länger als 5 Minuten gedauert. Um so weiter standen die Münder offen, als da so ein Krokodil neben dem Boot aufgetaucht ist. By the way, besten Dank an den Keschermeister. Der Zollstock im Boot verriet uns eine Länge von 1,17 Meter, die Waage zu Hause blieb bei 22 Pfund stehen. Waaaaaahnsinn. Noch nie hatte ich einen Meterhecht, und dann gleich einen von über 20 Pfund.

Köder war übrigens ein eher kleiner "Relax"-Gummifisch. hat mir "hocicio" empfohlen, und ich muß sagen, war nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung.

@ "hocicio":

Thanks for guiding, die nächste Schleiensaison kommt auch ganz bestimmt. #6

Und immer dran denken: "HIER GIBT ES KEINE FISCHE!" :m


----------



## drathy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wow, geiles Teil! Ein dickes Petri von mir!!!! :m 



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Barsch ist aber echt ein faszinierender Fisch, Köder fast doppelt so groß aber halb im Maul, unglaublich.


Hab am WE auch nen kleinen 20er Barsch auf nen 12cm GuFi gefangen - echt gierig die Biester...

Ansonsten war am WE nicht viel los in unseren Gewässern. Hatten vereinsinternes Raubfischangeln von ca. 7h-11h. Hatte nicht einmal einen Biß! Auch von anderen Kollegen, die sonst immer für ein paar Fische gut sind, habe ich dasselbe gehört...war irgendwie ganz komisch...#d


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@freelee....schöner hecht....krass, dass du sowas wunderschönes töten kannst, könnt ich nicht...keinen so großen hecht. 
find die bodden genial, einfach nur super geniales angeln da, auch wenn man sich fische dort erarbeiten muss und ohne jemanden der ahnung hat geht nix....wenn doch, nur glück.
mfg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu diesem Prachtexemplar Free-Lee. Ich würde es da erst garnicht versuchen weil ich wüsste dass da eh keiner beißt. Die könnten ja überall sein. Mein Respekt. 

Bubbel: Nicht schon wieder jemand der mit sowas anfängt. Ist doch sein gutes Recht ihn zu töten. Wenn ich in so einer Situation wäre würde ich ihn auch töten da ich nicht ein "um jeden Preis Releaser" bin. Besonders im Greifswalder Bodden denn da gibt es ja genug Meterhechte.


----------



## leipziger21 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ freelee schöner hecht #6 

@ karpfenchamp es ist sein gutes recht soweit muss ich dir zustimmen es steht jedem frei ob er seinen fisch mitnimmt oder ihn wieder schwimmen läßt doch wenn du sagst 





> Besonders im Greifswalder Bodden denn da gibt es ja genug Meterhechte.


 #d #d #d  sorry aber wenn jeder so denkt was glaubst du wielange es dort noch soviele meterhechte gibt es hat schon seinen grund das es dort soviele meterhechte gibt und zwar weil dort viele angler ihre fische wieder schwimmen lassen bzw wenn du dort mit einem guide auf den bodden fährst würde ich sagen werden die fische zu 90% zurück gesetzt


----------



## Adrian* (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC

Jede Wette, deine Signatur hast du auch nicht mehr lange!!! |supergri |supergri


----------



## hocicio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin,
schöner Bericht FreeLee...:m 

@Bubbelafür gibts ja Leute die sich auskennen! Ne mal im ernst, wenn man   sich den Bodden mal im Profil anschaut, ein wenig Ahnung von                      Raubfischen hat und mit dem Fischer nicht gerade auf Kriegsfuß steht (welcher Futterfidch gerade wo steht) ist es durchaus möglich ein zu erwischen...
@Leipziger:Genug Hechte gibts leider auch hier nicht mehr, und nur die wenigsten setzen ihre Fische zurück! Beim Guiding passiert das eher durch freundliches zureden des Guides der seinen Job ja nicht sonderlich durch schrumpfende Bestände gefährden will..:g ...


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Wippertalsperre Spinnfischen. Mit dem Ergebnis waren wir beide nicht richtig zufrieden. Jeder fing nur einen Hecht. Henni einen 40er Spritzer auf einen orange-weißen Wobbler, ich einen 67er (der übrigens einen kleinen Stipphaken samt Vorfach im Schlund hatte) auf Kopyto-Gummifisch in perlweiß-fluogelb. Ansonsten gabs auch keine Nachläufer oder Fehlbisse. Die Talsperren-Hechte machten sich zwar regelmäßig durch Rauben an der Oberfläche bemerkbar, wollten aber trotzdem auch trotz intensiven Versuchen mit flachlaufenden Wobblern nicht beißen. Schade, aber wir haben nicht den richtigen Dreh rausbekommen um die Jungs zu erwischen, ansonsten wäre wohl mehr drin gewesen. Den anderen SPinnangler, die heute sehr zahlreich angerückt waren, ging es aber auch nicht anders. Die Fänge waren allgemein sehr schlecht.


----------



## Case (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit, 
ein 67er ist doch ganz ok.!

Auch mal wieder ein vernünftiger Beitrag.
Case

Morgen hab ich endlich Zeit auch mal wieder loszuziehen.


----------



## Marcus van K (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@FreeLee n Fettes Petri von mir
So Ähnlich sah meiner im Frühjahr aus den ich leider nicht überzeugen konnte mit ins Boot zu kommen


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ freelee: Auch von mir noch ein Dickes Petri! Die Dame ist ja echt heiß 

@ Case: Klar, ich hab mich gefreut. Vorallem wenn man ne 15 Hektar große Talsperre komplett mit der SPinne umläuft, dann ist man schon froh, dass man wenigstens diesen einen gefangen hat. Ansonsten wäre ich wahrscheinlich doch ziemlich frustriert gewesen. Die Sache ist nur, dass dieses Gewässer topp besetzt ist und ich Leute kenne, die da auch schon über 10 Hechte am Tag gefangen haben. Wenn man dort den richtigen Köder und die richtige Tiefe findet, dann kann man wirklich abräumen. Bin daher weniger über das in dieser Hinsicht eher magere Ergebnis enttäuscht, sondern mehr darüber dass auch im fünften Anlauf an der Talsperre der Knoten wieder nicht geplatzt ist. Aber das kommt schon noch.... - Irgendwann!


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu den Fängern

Wir waren gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs, aber mehr wie 3 Barsche bei mir, einer bei Ingolf und ein Schwanzbeisser bei mir war nicht drin.


----------



## zander55 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern Abend am Rhein Spinnfischen.
Zuerst war ich an der Erlenwein keilmauer. Noch einigen Würfen mit einem 10cm Wobbler, von Spro bekam ich den ersten Biss. Leider schlitzte der Fisch nach wenigen Sekunden wieder aus. Danach lief gar nichts mehr und ich fuhr zur Hafeneinfahrt des Krefelder Hafens. Schon bei dem ersten Wurf gab es einen Biss, und ich konnte nach kurzen drill einen 51cm Zander landen. Also sofort wieder an die gleiche stelle geworfen und wieder einen Biss. Diesmal war es ein Zander von 48cm. Danach bekam ich leider keinen Biss mehr.

@freelee: Petri zu diesem Prachthecht


----------



## Case (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nach 3 Stunden blinkern im Regen wurde ich wenigstens bischen belohnt. 

Case


----------



## Dorschi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Freelee  Dickes Petri heil zu der Hechtdame!


----------



## Hecht666 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo an Alle...

War Gestern mit meinem besten Kumpel mal schnell mit der Blinkerrute los.
Waren an der Havel kurz hinter einer Wehrgruppe.

Angel scharf und Kescher bei Fuss. |rolleyes 

2 Mal durchgezogen und schon rappelt es heftig, ein schöner 68 Rapfen konnte gelandet werden.

So ging es dann auch schlag auf schlag weiter. In ca. 20 Min. hatten wir dann 6 schöne Rapfen von 58 bis 68 cm. |uhoh:


----------



## spin-paule (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nice one, case! Petri Heil!
Hat wohl so an die 40?

@hecht666: Freut mich für Dich, das die Rapfen bei Dir an der Havel rappeln. Dickes Petri! Letztes Jahr gab´s auch bei mir, am Rhein, Rapfen satt aber dieses Jahr nur vereinzelt. 
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Aalredl & FreeLee 
sowie Veit & Case ein Dickes Petri zu den Fängen ...!#6

Hecht 666...
mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der Rapfen wohl der einzigste Fisch ist der mir bis dato nicht an Haken ging
...schmeckt dieser & wie in etwa!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hecht666 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aalredl & FreeLee
> sowie Veit & Case ein Dickes Petri zu den Fängen ...!#6
> 
> Hecht 666...
> ...


Hallo Hechthunter21...

Der Rapfen hat ziemlich viele Gräten. Das beste ist man macht Fischbouletten draus. Der Geschmack ist schwer einzuschätzen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

GRZ Hecht666 zu den Rapfen, aber was um alles in der Welt, macht man mit 6 Rapfen ??? Also als Delikatesse kann man diesen ja Weiss Gott nicht bezeichnen 

p.s.: War früher auch oft in Bad Wilsnack, bzw. in Katan 

Datum: 31.10.05
Uhrzeit: 8 - 14 Uhr
Wetter: Sonnig, kalt, windig
Gewässer: ehemalige Kiesgrube
Köder: Wobbler
Wassertemperatur: 11,8  Grad
Fänge: 17 Hechte & 5 Barsche, davon 3 mit 40+

mfg
basti


----------



## Hecht666 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hy MeRiDiAn...

Wie schon gesagt: Die 6 Rapfen wurden zu Leckeren Fischbouletten gemacht.

Bei wem warst denn in Karthan ? Etwa bei Zemelkas oder Awe???

Mfg Hecht666 #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

asso Karthan wurde das geschrieben 

wie hiess die Familie .. wenn ich das noch wüsste  .. ist schon ganz ganz lange her ! Eventuell war der Nachname Schley ... 
Ein Teil wohnte in BW & die Mutter von denen in Karthan. Hab da lange Zeit meiner Jugend verbracht .. & war sehr oft in dem Flüsslein bei BW angeln.

mfg
basti


----------



## Tinsen (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war 4 tage aus. danke für die glückwünsche. schön zu sehen, dass ich gar nicht mehr antworten muss. habe ja eine sekretärin, frau meridian 

..und petri an all die anderen fleißigen angler


----------



## zander55 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute im Rhein bei Krefeld, auf Gummifisch, einen Zander von 42cm und einen 38cm Barsch fangen und ein guter fisch schlitzte im drill aus. Als es Dunkel geworden war wechselte ich auf einen 10cm Wobbler was mir noch einen 58er Zander brachte.


----------



## karlosito (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich war gestern mit nem bekannten das erstema mitm gufi fischen. ergebnis waren 3 hechte, er 2 ich einen. die beiden kleineren hatten so um die 60cm, der grössere etwas über 70cm. kurz vor ende des fischens verlor ich noch einen 70+ kurz vorm boot. alles in allem ein erfolgreiches fischen und mein erster gufi-hecht


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also ich werde es am Freitag oder Samstag auch mal an der Elbe versuchen. Ich will auch endlich mal nen schönen Hecht erwischen. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf die kleinen Jungens. Ich will doch nur einmal dieses jahr noch nen 60+ erwischen. Ich werde noch verrückt wenn immer nur die kleinen Junghechte meinen Köder erwischen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich wenn ich meine Strategie nicht ändere dieses jahr keinen Hecht von 60+ mehr lande. 

Petri-heil Case Und Veit. Über solche würde ich mich totfreuen. Auch dir Petri-heil Zander55


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

karpfen champ, wenn du dieses wochenende losgehst wirst du einen größeren hecht fangen....habs irgendwie im urin  wenn nicht, dann dieses jahr nicht mehr....und mach mal was ordentliches ran und nicht immer die kleinen stinke köder, dann geht auch mal was besseres ran.....schönen blinker...und ab gehter ;-)


----------



## Veit (1. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp: Immer mit der Ruhe! Du fängst deinen Fisch schon noch 
Du bist jetzt ein paar Mal Spinnfischen gewesen und hast fast jedesmal nen Hecht gefangen. Das ist doch erstmal positiv, auch wenns nur kleine waren. Du hattest doch auch schon 2 60er dran, die dir dann ausgeschlitzt sind. Ärgerlich, aber das passiert. Mir ist dieses Jahr ein knapp metriger ausgeschlitzt. Das war noch viel mieser.
Natürlich musst du es intensiver an Gewässern probieren, wo auch größere Hechte vorkommen, aber erzwingen kannste nix. An der Elbe haste am WE sicher gute Chancen, weil es jetzt immer mal regnet und das Wasser sich ein bisschen eintrüben wird. Das ist nach meinen Erfahrungen günstig. Aber in MD gibt auch noch ein paar schöne Seen, wo ein Hecht über 60 cm auch früher oder später beißen wird. Ich persönlich gehe zum Hechtangeln lieber an stehende Gewässer. Informiere dich mal beim Angelverein, an welchen Seen in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig Hechte besetzt wurden und versuch es vielleicht auch mal dort.
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> war 4 tage aus. danke für die glückwünsche. schön zu sehen, dass ich gar nicht mehr antworten muss. habe ja eine sekretärin, frau meridian



Alles klar Chäffe


----------



## Veit (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag Spinnfischen und es lief bis auf nen kleinen Unfall gar nicht mal ganz schlecht.
Erst war ich an einem stehenden Gewässer, wo ich auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker einen kleinen 50er Hecht fing, der natürlich wieder in sein Element durfte. Dann traf ich Boardi Dorschi, der gleich darauf einen 60er auf kupferfarbenen Blinker von Exori fing und auch zurücksetzte. Vielen Dank! :m  - Den höchstwahrscheinlich gleichen Hecht konnte ich kurz darauf auch nochmal auf einen 8 cm langen Salmo-Perch-Wobbler im Barschdesing fangen. Beim Hakenlösen passierte dann etwas sehr unschönes. Da ich ein lottriger Kerl bin und wie fast immer keine Lösezange dabei hatte, löste ich den Haken per Hand. Dabei schüttelte sich der Hecht und ich hatte den Drilling voll durch den Mittelfinger gepierct. Das tat tüchtig weh. Ich weiß nicht was ich gemacht hätte, wenn Dorschi nicht dabei gewesen wäre. #c Er hatte zum Glück eine Zange dabei, so dass wir erstmal den Hecht abhaken und zurücksetzen konnten und danach die Hakenspitze, die aus meinem Finger rausragte abkneifen und so den Haken entfernen konnten. Dafür an dieser Stelle auch nochmal ganz vielen Dank. |wavey: Ansonsten hätte ich wohl mit Wobbler an der Hand nach Hause radeln müssen.|uhoh:
Dorschi erwischte als Lohn für die gute Tat später (als ich schon weg war) noch einen 63er Hecht fürs Abendbrot, der leider nur im Rücken gehakt war.
Ich selbst bin nochmal an die Saale gefahren um dort auf Zander zu angeln. Mit Erfolg! Der erste Stachelritter (höchstwahrscheinlich), welcher auf 12cm Kopyto in reinweiß-fluogelb gebissen hatte schlitze leider aus. Dann bekam ich einen weiteren Biss auf diesen Köder und dachte nachdem Anhieb ich hätte nur ein Blatt oder einen kleinen Ast am Haken. Stattdessen war es doch tatsächlich ein größenwahnsinniger Zander, der nur ein paar cm größer als der Gummifisch war. Er hing dennoch sauber am Jighaken (ohne Zusatzdrilling). Kurz darauf konnte ich auf einen 12er Kopyto in grüngelb noch einen Zander von 54 cm landen, welcher wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## zander55 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute am Rhein bei der Einfahrt zum Krefelder Yachthafen Spinnfischen.
Konnte in 30min angeln einen Zander von 49 cm auf einen 12,5 cm Gummifisch in rotgelb fangen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri allen Fängern! 

Freelee: Klasse Fisch, ein Traum!

Veit: :c  - aber nur die harten komm´in Garten - da du direkt wieder angeln warst...:m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Veit (3. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag an der Saale und habe es wieder mit Gummi probiert. Ein 57er Hecht schnappte sich meinen 12er Kopyto in grünweiß. Schwimmt wieder! Außerdem noch ein mittelprächtiger Barsch auf silbergrau. 

Danach war ich mit meinem Freund Hendrik nochmal Aalangeln. Wir sind beide nur ganz knapp am ersten November-Aal unseres Lebens vorbeigeschrammt. Jeder bekam zwei schöne Aalbisse (zumindest mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit) oberhalb eines Wehrs, aber leider blieben die Schleicher nicht hängen. Sehr schade. Obwohl offensichtlich noch immer was geht, werden wir es dieses Jahr trotzdem nur noch maximal einmal auf Aal versuchen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin...aber viel los is ja hier nicht gerade wenn ich das mal anmerken darf und das zur besten raubfischzeit. aber man hat ja leider nicht deswegen gleich frei bzw. nichts zu tun. ich werd morgen und sonntag losgehen. gut geblecht für die karten, wehe da geht nicht mal was dickes wieder ran 
mfg und schönes we an alle


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bist du in keinem Verein Bubbel2000? Oder warum hast du dir Tageskarten gehohlt. Wenn ich an die Tageskartenpreise bei uns(13€/Tag) denke würde mir schlecht werden wenn ich in keinem Verein wäre da ich ja fast jedes Wochenende angeln gehe. Naja wie dem auch sei. Viel Glück bei deiner Raubfischtour.

Veit: Petri zu den fängen. Ich wünschte ich könnte einen 50er als klein bezeichnen. Habe ja erst einen 50er gefangen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na ja, kc: nahe göttingen gibt es viele geile seen wo ich sehr gut fange und verein bindet. der eine kostet 85 euro im jahr. würd ich machen, aber keine 450 euro aufnahme zahlen  und die anderen vereine sind auch bereit aufzunehmen aber ich mache es nicht, weil ich mal hier mal da fische und je nach jahreszeit unterschiedliche seen besuche, daher die tageskarten kauferei. 11 euro sind hier standard. und ich will halt flexibel bleiben. und lohnt es sich? ich studiere noch ca 2-3 jahre hier, bin dazu noch im ausland. lohnt net, denke ich und in den ferien angel ich daheim, da bin ich ja schon lange in eine mdav verein.

mal sehen wann dein erster größerer hecht kommt  wir werden es ja erleben. oh man, ich hab auch lange gewartet und bei meinem ersten 70ger bin ich ausgepflippt und bei meinem 90ger auch und neulich der 80, selbst dann freut man sich noch unglaublich. freu mich eh über jeden hecht, der ab 50 aufwärts hat...aber wenn das einen nicht mehr freut, würd ich net verstehen 

petri


----------



## Adrian* (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Drillst du eigentlich auch über den Rücklauf?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich freue mich über jeden Hecht den ich fange. Versteht vielleicht nicht jeder da es nur Spritzer sind die ich wieder zurücksetze aber ich freue mich über fast jeden Fisch. Außer über Kaulbarsche beim Aal udn Quappenangeln. Die hasse ich wie die Pest da es manchmal eine echte Plage ist.


----------



## Birger (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: macht er nicht, will er nicht. Habs ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen und vorgemacht, ist aber bockig der Typ. Macht ja auch nix, solange man eine vernünftige Rolle mit einer zuverlässigen Bremse hat kann man das ja machen.


----------



## Zanderkisser (4. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war die Woche auch mal wieder gufieren....
Innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden hatte ich 4 untermassige Hechte,nen schönen Zander kurz vor meinen Füßen ausgeschlitzt und ein Barsch von 33 cm.
War mein erster mit Gufi und ich hab mich tierisch drüber gefreut....
Die Hechte mussten ihr Element gar nich verlassen...deshalb gibt´s "Wasserfoto´s"...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: ne, mach ich nicht, find ich nicht gut. mir gehts per guter rolle einfach gleichmäßiger. und vorm boot locker ich die bremse, oder vorm ufer um schneller fluchten vorzubeugen. gibt viele profis, die das auch nicht machen mit dem rückwärtskurbeln. genau aus den gleichen gründen. ne teure rolle gibt gleichmäßig schnur. aber wie gesagt, hauptsache man kommt mit seiner methode klar. birger kann von mir aus so viel rückwärtskurbeln wie er will  kanns ja mal ausprobieren bei nem spritzer, mal sehen. vielleicht jetzt am we, wenn was geht


----------



## zander55 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern mal wieder am Rhein bei Krefeld Spinnfischen.
Auf einen 12,5cm Gummifisch in grünglitter konnte ich einen Zander von 49cm fangen der den Gummifisch komplett inhaliert hatte. Im dunklen habe ich dann noch zwei Zander von 54cm und 57cm auf Wobbler gefangen.


----------



## Adrian* (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Dachte nur weil er doch auch so auf Profi-Blinker steht, fischt du den manchmal mit dem Rücklauf?

@Zanderkisser

Alles auf deine Lieblingsfarbe??!!


----------



## Zanderkisser (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderkisser
> 
> Alles auf deine Lieblingsfarbe??!!


 
Fast , der Zander und ein Hecht gingen auf rauch-/silbermetallic, nachdem auf grellweiß ne Beißflaute war....

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Adrian* (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was hast du eigentlich für ne Köderführung?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hast du mich und birger verwechselt? er macht ja rückwärts, ich nicht.....also einmal hab ich es ja gemacht, hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt. mal sehen, könnt es ja mal wieder testen......


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du mich und birger verwechselt? er macht ja rückwärts, ich nicht.....also einmal hab ich es ja gemacht, hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt. mal sehen, könnt es ja mal wieder testen......


 

Boah ey, willst wohl November-Ferkel werden hmm?|kopfkrat :q 

Tatüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaah#h #c


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

check ich mal garnicht, was du meinst, angelandy


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

er meint das 


> er macht ja rückwärts, ich nicht.....also einmal hab ich es ja gemacht, hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt. mal sehen, könnt es ja mal wieder testen......



und mit rückwärts eben nicht das angeln über die Rücklaufsperre


----------



## Adrian* (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Ich wollte von Birger oder dir wissen ob du mit dem Rücklauf fischst...
Er sagte nein, dann hab ich ihn gefragt ob er mit dem Rücklauf fischt...

War bis grad am Rhein hab auf einen weißen A Turbotail diesen 40cm Hecht gefangen...Hatte echt schiss das der mit die 18er mono kappt, ist aber doch gut gegangen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ach so..wie gesagt, ich nehm die bremse lieber.immer hin einen fisch, besser als die nullrunde


----------



## Adrian* (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mich hat's gefreut, en Hecht im Rhein ist bei uns schon was besonderes...


----------



## zander55 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gerade am Rhein bei Krefeld Spinnfischen und konnte auf einen 12,5 cm Gummifisch in rotgrün zwei Zander von 50 cm und 53 cm fangen.


----------



## Birger (5. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Adian, 
also Bubbel ist 1. ein Ferkel und fischt 2. nicht mit offenem Rücklauf.
Ich mache es schon, hab aber beim Angeln den Rücklauf geschlossen, damit ich den Anhieb nicht versau, dann schalt ich die Sperre meistens aus. Außer beim Wallerangeln, habs probiert, geht bei den größeren aber nicht so gut, kann man sich nicht mehr so gut gegen den Fisch lehnen, eil man irgendwie schon ein lockeres Handgelenk braucht. 
So, morgen nochmal Kiessee, wehe wir kriegen wieder nix. Aber ich sehs ja schon so...


----------



## Zanderkisser (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du eigentlich für ne Köderführung?


 
Ich würd sagen eine flexible....
Schwer zu erklären aber man muß flexibel sein. Manchmal in der Profi Blinker-Methode einfach extrem gezupft, dann mal leicht über den Grund gezupft wie heute.
Timmy wollte zum Fischen kommen.Ich hatte 10 min Zeit und auf den zweiten Wurf krachte ein schöner Portions-Zander.Einfach leicht gezupft über den grund und ca. 3 m vor´m Ufer dann der Biß....
Pauschalisieren lässt sich das leider nich, aber wie gesagt man muß flexibel sein und verschiedenen Techniken probieren...

Gruß Zanderkisser

P.S.: Ich hoffe Tanja und Timmy lassen sich den Zander schmecken...


----------



## Adrian* (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Zanderkisser



> Schwer zu erklären aber man muß flexibel sein. Manchmal in der Profi Blinker-Methode einfach extrem gezupft



desshalb frag ich....Was hast du den für ne größe genommen? F?

@Birger



> hab aber beim Angeln den Rücklauf geschlossen, damit ich den Anhieb nicht versau, dann schalt ich die Sperre meistens aus.



Hab das am anfang auch gemacht, aber findest du das nicht etwas riskant?


----------



## perchcatcher (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab heute morgen 2 schöne Hechte gefangen einen 75er und einen 72er beide mit einen 5cm langen Twister.
Und das am leichten Barschgerät 8-19 gr. Wurfgewicht und einer 0,18 Monoschnur. Das hat spaß gemacht :q 


Mfg 
Perchcatcher

P.S. Fotos kommen später !


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute morgen 5Uhr klingelte der Wecker. Also raus gepellt und fix nen Kaffe getrunken und ab gings ans Wasser. 
Bis kurz vor 9.30Uhr tat sich allerdings gar nix. Doch dann kam der ersehnte Biss auf meinen Lieblingsspinner. 

Dieser 29iger war das Ergebniss.





Dann tat sich lange nix mehr. Aber dieser 28iger konnte dem Colonel Z nicht widerstehen |bla:






Dann kurz vorm Ufer.......was war das. Wars ein Hänger oder ein Biss?? Wobei ich ersteres fast ausschliessen konnte. Naja egal....weiter gehts. Dieser 26iger erbarmte sich dann doch noch. 





Nach ihm war der Barschzauber auch schon wieder vorbei, da der Wind sein bestes tat und die Wurfweite extrem beeinträchtigte und ich somit nicht an die gewünschte Stelle kam.

Dann werf ich eben wo anders hin. Mit dem Wind... 
Leider gabs da keine Barsche. Also die Stelle wechselte ich jedenfalls nicht, nur die Wurfrichtung :q

Und dann passierte etwas, womit ich niemals nicht gerechnet hätte. Kurz vorm Ufer gab es einen kräftigen aber doch stumpfen "Ruck". Anschlag.....sitzt.....und schon zog mein Gegenüber ein paar Meter nach Links. Als ich ihn endlich gesehen habe, ging mir dann doch etwas die Muffe. Der Drilling vom Spinner saß ziemlich weit aussen. Und dann kam was kommen musste...er zeigte sich mit einem gekonnten Sprung aus dem Wasser. Noch ein paar kleinere Fluchten, danach konnte ich ihn sicher landen.....
Ein schöner Hecht von 61cm






Ingolf ging leider heute leer aus......:q


----------



## Ghanja (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na da hat sich der Ausflug doch gelohnt. #6 
War heute auch für ein paar Stunden am Wasser aber es hat sich leider nix Nennenswertes ergeben. Kann nur noch besser werden. #t


----------



## Stefan6 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Jana
Schöner Bericht und Bilder.#6 Petri zu den Fischen,aber Du mußt Ingolf auch mal was fangen lassen:q #h


----------



## atair (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Glückwunsch! Und 'n dicket "Petri Heil" !!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Jana,
schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos. Da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass der Fisch direkt vor den Füßen des Anglers steht. Petri Heil zu den fängen


Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Veit (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab dieses WE leider nur 3 kleinere Hechte gesehen. Die hatte ich als Nachläufer auf Blinker, Wobbler und Gummifisch. Gefangen hab ich garnichts. Ziemlich enttäuschend.


----------



## bennie (6. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gestern den hier, natürlich wieder released  #6 
Ging am Privatteich auf nen 6,5er PB in rot..








Und heute am Vereinsteich hab ich den hier auf nen 12 Shark gefangen, die sind bei uns nicht groß.. ~50cm im Wasser abgehakt und leider ein Foto mitm Handy gemacht, verzeiht mir, man sieht fast nix


----------



## DAN (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

ich bin ziemlich neu hier am Anglerboard und möchte meine Fänge hier auch mal zum besten geben.

Also ich bin ca 9 Uhr am Wasser gewesen, um genauer zu sein an der Dosse bei uns. Schon kurze Zeit später der erste Nachläufer, kurz überlegt "hmm der 45'er Hecht da ist nix für mich" also gleich nen paar meter weiter das der nich noch beisst. Dann 10 min. später :ich denke gerade noch man hier is aber ne tiefe stelle da muss doch was sein und rums schnappt sich einer meinen Gummi, kurz dran gehabt und weg (so 65cm). Dann weiter aber fehlbisse über fehlbisse bei ca 10 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen und hatte schon Kopf + Schwanzdrilling montiert.

Dann eindlich doch der erste Hecht den ich landen konnte. Hab ihn aber für zu klein befunden und schnell zurückgesetzt.

Dann ging die Fehlbissorgie (die ich in diesem Mass noch nicht erlebt habe) weiter.

Schliesslich konnte ich dann noch am späten Nachmittag eine schönes und vor allem Kampfstarkes Mänchen landen das mir und meiner Familie das Abendbrot sicherte. Es war 74 cm und wog 3 Kg was zum Essen denke ich genau richtig ist. Es war also trotz der Fehlbissorgie doch noch ein erfolgreicher, und auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Angeltag

Denny


----------



## **bass** (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,
wollte auch mal wieder was berichten, da ich in der letzten zeit wieder mal viel angeln war,
es ging von fast schneidertagen bis zu guten tagen, natürlich wieder ausschliesslich auf raubfisch...

also ging drei mal den baggersee beangeln, gefangen hab ich ein paar schöne barsche (mit köfis), und zwei hechte einmal 93 und ein 64 auf gufis... ein tolles erlebnis war als ich einen barsch an land zogen wollte und mir ein gut 90er zander den barsch vom haken klauen wollte hatte ihn dann auch für 3 min an der rute und lieferte einen tollen kampf... nur leider liess er den barsch dann auf einmal los... was so speziel daran ist dass auf diesem see seit 4 jahren kein einziger zander gefangen wurde... startete dann auch zwei versuche mit lebendem, totem,fetzen mit pose ohne pose mit grundblei und und und fing aber nur einige barsche  aber das motto lautet ja nicht aufgeben...
so dann ging ich auch zu meiner mosel die ersten zwei tage fing ich nur barsche und einen untermassigen zander... aber das schlug schnell um... am tag danach nur mit gufi bewaffnet und dem bedürfnis einen zander zu landen ging ich an einen etwas älteren hotspot an dem ich nur geringe erfolge diesesjahr verzeichnen konnte... es handelt sich um eine etwa 20m lange spundwand beim zweiten wurf dann biss und fing gleich einen prächtigen 65er zander 5 minuten später dann der etwas ältere bruder und zwar mit 70cm und auch wieder ein stämmiger bursche nach einer stunde intensives abfischen der stelle wieder biss und diesmal zur meiner überaschung ein prächtiger hecht von 89cm... das nenn ich mal einen gelungen nachmittag...
vorgestern dann wieder die selbe stelle diesmal mit köfis bewaffnet bis auf zwei schöne barsche nichts als es dunkel wurde sagte ich mir probiers mal mit gufi kurz bevor die dämmerung einsetzte spürte ich einen deutlichen toc und so dachte ich mir da sitzt doch noch einer und so angelte ich weiter, als es dann stockdunkel war dachte ich mir es ist soweit einzupacken (da ich nie sonderlich überzeugt war mit gufis im dunkeln zu angeln) und gerade als ich daran dachte biss! ein kurzer kampf und ich konnte einen schönen zander von 74cm landen, 5 min später wieder biss und wieder ein schöner zander von 69cm danach verfehlte ich noch zwei bisse und dann ging ich nach hause da es sehr schlimm anfing zu regnen bis auf die letzten zwei zander konnte alle wieder baden gehen und so ging eine erfolgreiche woche zu ende aber freu mich schon wieder das nächste mal am wasser zu sitzen...


----------



## HEWAZA (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War gestern am Wasser und hab mir den A... abgefroren! Nach ner halben Stunde hab ich dann endlich mal ne anständigen (80+) Meister Esox drangehabt. 30sec. Miss Shad als 20gr. Geschoss auf mich zugeflogen#q !


Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Adrian* (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> Ging am Privatteich auf nen 6,5er PB in rot..



Auf nen Blinker oder Attractor....?
Wie ich seh hast du auch den Balzer Metallica, den sieht man hier immer öfter...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Dan wie kommst du darauf 
ein Männchen mit 73,5 cm erwischt zu haben...!?


----------



## bennie (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Auf nen Blinker oder Attractor....?
> Wie ich seh hast du auch den Balzer Metallica, den sieht man hier immer öfter...


 
Den Blinker, die Attractoren haben mich irgednwie nicht überzeugt, geschmackssache.. Die Blinker sind allerdings erste sahne #6
Der kescher ist ganz cool, schön stabil nur leider sehr schwer wenn man ihn in voller Länge benutzen will.. zum Spinnfischen am Vereinsteich nehme ich eh die Hand oder mein Lip Grip.


----------



## DAN (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Hechthunter21,

Hi. Naja weil sich beim ausnehmen herausgestellt hat das es ein "Milchner" ist denn er hatte son komisches weisses zeug im Bauch im Gegensatz zu den von mir üblich gefangenen Weibchen die jetzt schon massig Laich im Bauch haben.

Denny


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> ..im Gegensatz zu den von mir üblich gefangenen Weibchen die jetzt schon massig Laich im Bauch haben.
> 
> Denny



Warum lässt Du sie denn dann nicht wieder schwimmen ? Klingt ja schon vorsetzlich & findet nicht meine Anerkennung ! Muss ich so grob sagen, auch wenns dann wieder ein HolterDiPolter hier gibt !

basti


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Warum lässt Du sie denn dann nicht wieder schwimmen ? Klingt ja schon vorsetzlich & findet nicht meine Anerkennung ! Muss ich so grob sagen, auch wenns dann wieder ein HolterDiPolter hier gibt !


 
Habe ich auch überlegt zu schreiben, habs aber gelassen, gibt genug Threads dazu. Ich denke sooooooooo viele Hechte werdens nicht sein.
Außerdem ist er relativ neu im Board, hat wohl nicht die Schärfe des Themas erkannt... 

Gruß Andy

PS: Du zukünftiges Boardferkel:q #h


----------



## DAN (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi

"erst mal LOL"  zurückgenommen!

soll die vielleicht noch vorher betäuben und nachsehen ob die Laich im Bauch haben das kann ich doch vorher nicht wissen.

Ausserdem hat der Gesetzgeber Schonzeiten dafür vorgesehen dass sich die Hechte vermehren können und diese halte ich auch ein.
Aber wenn mir im oktober / november Hechte an die angel gehen nehme ich da schon den einen oder anderen mit weil ich und meine Familie gern Fisch essen. und da haben dann schon mal welche laich im Bauch.

Also nix für ungut Meridian 

Denny


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch überlegt zu schreiben, habs aber gelassen, gibt genug Threads dazu. Ich denke sooooooooo viele Hechte werdens nicht sein.
> Außerdem ist er relativ neu im Board, hat wohl nicht die Schärfe des Themas erkannt...
> 
> Gruß Andy
> ...



Hab auch hin- & herüberlegt, ob ich was dazu sage, oder nicht ! Konnts mir aber nicht verkneifen !!! Auch wenns Ärger gibt !
*SORRY* !

basti

p.s.: *Psssssssssssssssssst !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Veit (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hmm, nur weil er mal den einen Hecht mitgenommen hat, gleich sone Aufregung. Leute lasst es doch endlich mal!
Sich einerseits über C&R-Diskussionen aufzuregen und dann in einen solchen Thread sowas zu posten, finde ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: *Psssssssssssssssssst !!!!!!!!*


 

Hattest Du eigentlich schonmal erwähnt dass die 

*"platten Schwänze so schön im Loch rumeiern!"* 

???:q :q :q 

@DAN: Is schon okay, hast Dich da n bissel komisch formuliert, ich denke deine Signatur sagt alles. Willkommen im Board!#h 

Gruß Andy


----------



## DAN (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke an AngelAndy und Veit,

ich denke das ihr versteht das angeln immer eine Gradwanderung ist da man einerseits Freude am Angeln hat aber andererseits auch die Tiere quält die man eingentlich so mag. Da muss man sich irgendwie in der mitte treffen. Und das ganze für die Fische verträglich gestalten aber manchmal auch welche mitnehmen weil sie so gut schmecken.

Und an meridian: Ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen du hast völlig recht das war überflüssig. Also ich hoffe du nimmst meine entschuldigung an und wir können uns vertragen
Denny


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du eigentlich schonmal erwähnt dass die
> 
> *"platten Schwänze so schön im Loch rumeiern!"*
> 
> ???:q :q :q



*BIST DU JETZT RUHIG*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> Und an meridian: Ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen du hast völlig recht das war überflüssig. Also ich hoffe du nimmst meine entschuldigung an und wir können uns vertragen
> Denny



*KLARO können wir das !* #h


----------



## Case (7. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und da dieser Thread Morgen sein 6monatiges Bestehen feiert sollten wir versuchen einfach weiterhin Toleranz zu üben. Vielleicht hält er ja noch das Jahr voll.?

Case


----------



## Adrian* (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab heute en Freund in der Schule getroffen, der hat letztens bei uns am Laacher See beim Schleppen en Hecht von 1,36m gefangen, der müsste bald in sämtlichen Angelzeitschriften sowie in der Rheinzeitung sein....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na auf den sind wir dann sehr gespannt


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: hamma krass...bleib mal dran wegen möglichesn fotos  mfg


----------



## Adrian* (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Auf jedenfall, der war schonmal in der Zeitung mit nem 1,17er....
Der ist 14 oder 15 sorum....


----------



## EgoZocker (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> Hab heute en Freund in der Schule getroffen, der hat letztens bei uns am Laacher See beim Schleppen en Hecht von *1,36cm* gefangen, der müsste bald in sämtlichen Angelzeitschriften sowie in der Rheinzeitung sein....


 
Na den möchte ich auch gern mal sehen. Hat der zufällig auf ne Laus gebissen?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				EgoZocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der zufällig auf ne Laus gebissen?


... er war gerade auf der Flucht vor einem Wasserfloh, da kam von hinten der 18er Haken und hat ihn förmlich zerissen...


----------



## Adrian* (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ooooooooh, ich mein 1,36m....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an AngelAndy und Veit,
> 
> ich denke das ihr versteht das angeln immer eine Gradwanderung ist da man einerseits Freude am Angeln hat aber andererseits auch die Tiere quält die man eingentlich so mag. Da muss man sich irgendwie in der mitte treffen. Und das ganze für die Fische verträglich gestalten aber manchmal auch welche mitnehmen weil sie so gut schmecken.
> 
> ...



|wavey:Gutes Posting...#6

FREUNDSCHAFT!


----------



## tetti (8. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi...um mal wieder zum eigentlichen thema:"den fischen" zu kommen muß ich mal etwas für mich eher komisches schreiben.
ich war die woche am diemelsee mit dem downrigger unterwegs...solange das blei mehr als 50cm über grund hing,fing ich nichts...durch zufall schliff das downriggerblei mal irgendwann über grund.gerade als ich kurbeln wollte kam der erste biss auf den köfi im system.  natürlich angelte ich dann so weiter...blei schleifend,5m dahinter den köfi...so konnte ich in 3 Tagen 8 Zander zwischen 72 und 93cm fangen...?!
hat schon mal einer ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
stephan


----------



## **bass** (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hatte nicht gerade die selbe erfahrung aber ähnliches erlebt: angelte an einem nicht all zu tiefem gewässer mit wobblern, den ganzen morgen bekam ich kein biss (obwohl das ja die beste zeit ist), nachdem ich das ganze sortiment durchprobiert hatte konnte ich nur noch auf meine tiefläufer zurückgreifen, diese liefen aber so tief dass sich die schaufel immer wieder in den schlamm bohrte und diesen aufwirbelte, der wobbler schwamm nicht mal richtig... aber so komisch es ist fing ich dann auf einmal fische und das waren vorallem zander und barsche...
aber es ist ja bekannt dass dies ab und zu erfolg bringen soll, und ich kann das nur bestätigen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...nicht schlecht...1,36m...da bin ich aber auch auf die Fotos gespannt...


----------



## spin-paule (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja genau... 1,36m? Her mit den Fotos!!!#:

In freudiger Erwartung,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Adrian* (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was meint ihr, beim Twister'n und Gummifischangeln...
Kommt es da nur auf das Absinken an oder, wie der gufi ansteigt/Hochschnellt und dann wieder fällt?
Muss das alles gleichmäßig und schön sauber sein oder nur das absinken....??


----------



## Adrian* (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wegen dem 1,36er Hecht muss ich gucken ob ich da an Foto's ran komme, wenn der hier in die Zeitung kommt kann ich die rein machen, sonst muss ich den mal fragen ob der die mit in die schule bringen kann, ich bin aber immer nur Montag - Dienstag in der Schule...
Der Hecht müsste fast so groß sein wie der fänger selber


----------



## Veit (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte heute einen für hiesige Verhältnisse ziemlich guten Nachmittag. 
War mit Spinnrute an einem kleinen Teich in Halle fischen. Zunächst tat sich für einige Zeit nix, dann war aber ca. eine Stunde lang Alarm unter Wasser. 
Los gings mit einem 62 cm langen Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker. Dann wechselte ich auf meinen 8 cm langen Salmo "Perch"-Wobbler im Barschdekor und es dauerte nicht lange, da tat nen mächtigen Ruck in der Rute. Nach zwei Minuten Drill konnte ich dann per Hand einen schönen, fetten Hecht von genau 80 cm landen. Für dieses kleine Gewässer wirklich ein stattlicher Fisch und außerdem auch mein (bislang) zweitgrößter in diesem Jahr. Weiter gings mit einem Spritzer von etwa 40 cm, der auch auf den Salmo-Wobbler biss, aber beim Rausheben vom Haken abging, was aber nicht weiter tragisch war, denn schon kurze Zeit später biss ebenfalls auf den kleinen Wobbler noch ein 60 cm langer Hecht, den ich auch landen konnte. In der Folge hatte ich noch einen Hecht, der ebenfalls um die 60 cm hatte als Nachläufer und sogar ein mittlerer DÖbel verfolgte den Köder noch dreimal, schnappte aber nicht zu. 

Hier noch ein Handypic vom 80er: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS:Alle schwimmen wieder!!!


----------



## Case (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit,
Ich will auch mal wieder....

Case


----------



## Martin001 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit,morgen werde ich mal wieder versuchen ein paar Fische zu fangen!
Hoffe es gelingt mir!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit. Der siht echt aus wie ein Meterhecht. Hättest du gsagt 1,08m hätte ich dir das wohl auch abgenommen da er so extrem riesig aussieht. Aber schön dass du immer so ehrlich bist. Bei dem einen 68er letztens dachte ich vor dem lesen an einen 80er.


----------



## Veit (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC:ICh hab ja die Angewohnheit die Fisch immer ein bisschen vorzuhalten


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @KC:ICh hab ja die Angewohnheit die Fisch immer ein bisschen vorzuhalten


 
Aber wirklich nur ein bisschen#6 |supergri |supergri


----------



## Veit (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, warts ab mein Freund, bei unserer Tour übernächstes WE, wirst du sicherlich auch nen maßigen Hecht erwischen und davon machen wir dann auch ein schönes Foto, auf dem er noch ein bisschen größer aussieht


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das jkönnen wir gerne machen.


----------



## Albatros (9. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit zu dem schönen Angeltag und zu der Ausbeute. Da hat sich der Tag ja alle Male gelohnt#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wie ich die letzten Beiträge gelesen habe, kamen mir so einige Spam-Mails aus meiner - deswegen - frühzeitig beendeten AOL-Phase in den Sinn, wo man wahlweise eine Brust- oder Penis-Vergrößerung angeboten bekam. 

Jetzt meine Geschäftsidee (Ich bin Photograph und durchaus fit in digitaler Bildbearbeitung): Ich mach euch die *Fischvergrößerung!* |supergri |supergri 

Und hier die vorläufige Preisliste des DFB oHG (Digi-Fish-Boost):

1. Digitale Fischvergrößerung je cm: 
:a   nur 2 Euro

2. Digitale Kopftransplantation in ein geiles Fangphoto Eurer Wahl: 
|kopfkrat 100 Euro* 

3. Digitale Verlegung des Fangortes in andere Gewässer (z.B. Thunfisch, gefangen im Bodensee):  
#: 100 Euro

4. Digitales Hinzufügen von Zeugen, um den geboosteten Fisch glaubhafter zu machen, je Person:  
 |supergri   100 Euro**

5. Digitales Einbelichten von Fangdatum und Uhrzeit: 
  50 Euro***

Und das Pauschaltuttifruttisupereinstiegssonderangebot, nur diesen Monat:  
No. 1-5 für nur #6 #6  300 Euro!**** #6 #6 

Außerdem: Im Abo billiger! (2 Boostings pro Monat=Rabatt von 20%!!! Das ist einmalig! Wow!!!)

* Bitte darauf achten, dass der Fisch- und Körperspender in Geschlecht, Körpergröße, Umfang, Alter und Hautfarbe halbwegs zu Euch passt|supergri !

** Nur mit schriftlicher Einverständniserklärung der gezeugten Personen.

*** Nicht zur Umgehung von Schonzeiten, Erlangung falscher Alibis etc.

**** Inkl. Fischvergrößerung bis 50cm, maximal zwei falsche Zeugen!

Euer bald steinreicher Wasserpatscher!
|laola:


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				tetti schrieb:
			
		

> blei schleifend,5m dahinter den köfi...so konnte ich in 3 Tagen 8 Zander zwischen 72 und 93cm fangen...?!
> hat schon mal einer ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?
> stephan



das ja ne gute Strecke !!!!  #6
beim schleppen weiß ich es so nicht .... aber für die Zander soll es in der Tat verführerischer  sein wenn mal was vor ihnen auf den Grund dippt .....
Jigkopf z.B. .....


----------



## Birger (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Pauschaltuttifruttisupereinstiegssonderangebot, nur diesen Monat:
> No. 1-5 für nur #6 #6 300 Euro!**** #6 #6


 
Ich glaub das nehm ich :m :m .
Von der Geschäftsidee würd ich glatt Aktien kaufen, das boomt 100%.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo leute ich habe mir gestern einen Gummifisch gekauft den ich noch nie gesehen habe. Was ist das für einer? Sollen bei uns einige Zander drauf gefangen worden sein.


----------



## Kurzer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

ich tippe auf einen "no action shad". Würde den für das Verticalangeln nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Veit (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp: Ähnliche Shads fangen laut aktueller Rute&Rolle wohl auch vom Ufer aus. Einfach mal probieren. Versuch macht klug.

@ all: Vorhin hat mich mein Angelkumpel Hendrik ganz aufgelöst angerufen. Ein Saalehecht von mindestens 1 m, der auf grünen Gummifisch gebissen hat, ging ihm heute morgen direkt vor den Füßen durch Ausschlitzen abhanden. Mensch, ist das ärgerlich! Gefangen hat er aber auch: einen 83er, einen 54er und einen 60er. Köder 2 mal Wobbler, einmal Blinker. Hecht läuft!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich tippe auf einen "no action shad". Würde den für das Verticalangeln nehmen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Der ist schon sher weich und wabelich. Ich denke mal schon dass der Aktion hat.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist schon sher weich und wabelich. Ich denke mal schon dass der Aktion hat.



KC, *NO ACTION SHAD *bedeutet, dass es Shads sind, die z.B. ueber keinen Schaufelschwanz verfuegen, also keine DIREKTE ACTION durch eine Bewegung eines Koerperteils verursachen.
Dementsprechend hat der Kurze recht & er zaehlt zu den No Action Shads.

Keine Ahnung welcher Firma Deiner entsprungen ist .. denke mal ist Cormoran oder son Plunder.
Macht fuer mich den Eindruck eines Seewassergummis fuers System .. hab aber auch KA.
Aehnelt den WedgeTails optisch schon & falls Du dieses Dein Modell nicht erhaeltst, kannst Du es ja gerne mal mit diesen versuchen:






basti

p.s.: KC, Dein Koeder hat was von nem lecker MarshMallow


----------



## Birger (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mal ne Frage zu den Wedgetails: bei denen soll ja der Körper wackeln, weil der Schwanzteller so dick ist und er damit die Bewegung auf den Körper überträgt.
Geht das auch, oder bewegt sich einfach nur nichts, es sei denn man kurbelt wie ein Verrückter? Hab die noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Kurzer (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Meridian

danke Basti, hatte echt keine Lust das zu erklären...

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Moin Birger.
Die wackeln schon gut ab bei leichtestem Zug.
Allerdings wackeln bei den 5'' Modellen eher die langen Schwaenze.
Sie ueberschlagen sich fast, so derbe drehen die sich beim wackeln.
Ueberträgt sich also bei den grossen nicht ganz bis auf den Koerper vorne .. aber scheint die Raeuber nicht zu stoeren. 

mfg basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...die wedgetails sind für Zander in manchen Gewässern, an manchen Tagen:q, wirkliche Killer....
....gerade die Zander Spezial verringern die Fehlbissquote schon ganz gut..#6 

gruß


----------



## Birger (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Basti, also eher die kleineren nehmen (ich bin ja eh viel mit kleineren Ködern am angeln).


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

naja ... also wie Stefan schon sagte .. die großen sind eigentlich für Zander gedacht & konzipiert  durch den langen sehr geschmeidigen Schwanz, können diese leichter inhaliert werden. Order Dir doch einfach ne Packung von den großen & den kleinen zum testen  --> so teuer sind sie ja nicht 

Maximale Erfolge .. basti


----------



## Birger (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Order Dir doch einfach ne Packung von den großen & den kleinen zum testen  --> so teuer sind sie ja nicht
> 
> Maximale Erfolge .. basti


 
Muss ich wohl :q . Manchmal glaub ich, dass ich süchtig nach Gummiködern bin, wie Frauen beim Schuhekaufen...|kopfkrat


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hehhehehe da bist Du nicht der Einzige .. den Unterschied macht nur die Substanz ... Gummi<->Holz 

basti


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wir waren heute auch mal für 6 Stunden am Wasser

Hecht 89cm und 10 Pfund.....ein paar Barsche und ein kleiner Zander


----------



## Birger (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sag mal Jana,
du angelst doch auch an einem klaren Kiessee, oder? Wo stehen die Fische da bei euch, also welche Tiefe?


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hecht 89cm und 10 Pfund.....



#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Jana,
> du angelst doch auch an einem klaren Kiessee, oder? Wo stehen die Fische da bei euch, also welche Tiefe?



Naja der klare Kiessee ist eigentlich eine riesen Talsperre. Die Hechte stehen momentan noch im Freiwasser in 1,5m bis 3m Tiefe.
Zander iss eh klar wo die stehen...

Die Barsche auch alle weit draussen und am Grund.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Morgen !

Auch ich angle hauptsächlich an einem alten klaren Tagebaurestloch.
Momentan stehen die Hechte bereits ALLE über den tiefsten Zonen in ca. 10-11m. Ausnahmslos ! Auch Barsche mischen sich darunter !

MFG
basti


----------



## Raabiat (12. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

endlich bin ich mal in der glücklichen Lage mich hier mitteilen zu dürfen.
Sonst eher weniger erfolgreich habe ich jetzt dank Top-Beratung (Danke an www.jerkbait.com :m) super köder gefunden mit denen auch ich fange!!! der toppie ist der hammer, da beissen die fische sogar mit dem schwanz an (Foto)!!
auch wenn anfangs noch viele fehlbiss dabei sind hab ich heut am ersten tag gut zugelangt....ein 55er der den toppie leider restlos verschlungen hatte...ein 50er (s.Foto) im Schwanz gefangen (released) und ein (ich schätze) 90er den ich aufgrund eines brüchigen steges nicht landen konnte (s.Foto)...und dazu noch zahlreiche nachläufer besonders in der dämmerung!!!
Jiipiiiiii....endlich klappts mal


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Geschäftsidee würd ich glatt Aktien kaufen, das boomt 100%.



Lass stecken Birger, bei der Resonanz glaube ich, dass die das schon alle selber können. Schnief, war nix mit dem schnellen Geld! 
:c :c :c :c :c :c 


|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## vertikal (13. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan stehen die Hechte bereits ALLE über den tiefsten Zonen in ca. 10-11m. Ausnahmslos ! Auch Barsche mischen sich darunter !



@Basti
So sieht's in dem holländischen Gewässer, das wir befischen auch aus. Gewässertiefen von 0 bis 30 Meter und die Masse der Räuber steht um die 10 Meter tief. Gestern fingen wir zu zweit zwei gute Barsche, zwei mittlere Zander und zwei kleinere Hechte. Alle bissen sehr vorsichtig. Überhaupt keine aggressiven Bisse, alles nach dem Motto: "Na wenn du schon da bist, schlürf ich dich grad rein!"

@raabiat
Hab früher auch den Greifer benutzt. Gewöhn dir lieber an, die Fische mit der Hand aus dem Wasser zu nehmen. Gerade bei den kleinen Hechte beschädigst du sonst schnell den Unterkiefer - wär doch schade drum. 
Bei den größeren Brummern gehört etwas Übung dazu, geht aber irgendwann auch ganz prima mit der Hand, wenn du vorsichtig hinter den Kiemendeckel greifst, den Räuber dann anhebst und auf die Finger rutschen lässt. Für den Fisch mit Abstand die schonendste Methode und wenn's mal ein paar kleine Schrammen gibt, sieh's als Tröphäe an!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Datum: 13. November
Uhrzeit: 7-12 Uhr
Köder: Ausschliesslich Wobbler, Grelles Design z.B. FT
Fangtiefe: 10m
Wassertemperatur: 9,4 °C
Wetter: sonnig, kalt & windstill
Fänge: 15 Hechte zwischen 50-86cm, 1x Barsch 46cm
Besonderheiten: Alle Hechte hatten pralle Bäuche & einem hing der Brassen noch im Schlund


----------



## the doctor (13. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe heute  auch noch mal nach langer Zeit einen Hecht fangen können.
Er hatte 75cm. Zudem vergriff sich noch ein 40er Zander an den 15cm Slottershad.
Alles innerhalb 3 std. in der Nähe von Köln


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wir haben heute auch nochmal für ca. 1,5 Stunden den gestreiften nachgestellt.....


----------



## kanalbulle (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hübsch #6
Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Stefan6 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na da sag ich doch Petri Flußbarschkönigin#6 :m


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was hast du en da für'n Köder?


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das ist ein 8er Kopyto in Fluo-grün-glitter


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Was für ne Hakengröße nimmt man für 8 bis 10cm lange gummifische?
4/0? 5/0?
Das ist schwachsinning von VMC dat die das nicht mit dabei schreiben...


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wieso schwachsinnig? Kommt doch auch auf den Köder an.....

Für nen 8cm Köder empfiehlt sich einen HG 3/0 ....ab 10cm dann einen 4/0 (bezogen auf die Kopytos)


----------



## Ghanja (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ne Hakengröße nimmt man für 8 bis 10cm lange gummifische?
> 4/0? 5/0?
> Das ist schwachsinning von VMC dat die das nicht mit dabei schreiben...


VMC ist nun mal "nur" der Hersteller von den Haken und hat defintiv Besseres zu tun, als für die Kombination Hakegröße/Köder XY Empfehlungen zu schreiben. Viele Shops schreiben ja diesbezüglich schon HInweise. Man muss ja nicht immer am Händchen genommen werden ......


----------



## vertikal (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Für nen 8cm Köder empfiehlt sich einen HG 3/0 ....ab 10cm dann einen 4/0 (bezogen auf die Kopytos)



Hi honybee,

die 10er Kopytos kannst du auch noch gut mit Hakengröße 3/0 fischen. Vorteil: Der Gufi bleibt beweglicher. Dann sollte allerdings ein kleiner Stinger montiert werden. Bei vorsichtigen Bissen, die wir derzeit in holländischen Gewässern oft verzeichnen, ist diese Variante von Vorteil. Die Fische hängen fast ausnahmslos am Stinger. Nehmen die Räuber den Köder voll, wie ja auf deinen Bildern schön zu sehen, kann man sicherlich auf den Stinger  verzichten.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, da ja einige sehr beigeistert von ShadXperts sind, hab ich mich entschlossen, auch mal welche zu testen, und die Attractor kisten vorerst mal an seite zu räumen... 
Hab dann mal bei Uli Beyer bestellt...

ShadXperts Kopyto Classic 8 cm, 208-66    4    
ShadXperts Kopyto Classic 8 cm, 208-77    1      
ShadXperts Aqua 8 cm, 108-02    3   
ShadXperts Aqua 8 cm, 108-18    1   
ShadXperts Aqua 8 cm, 108-30    1   
ShadXperts Aqua 10 cm, 110-56    1  
ShadXperts Kopyto Nature 8 cm, 208-B34    2  
ShadXperts Kopyto Classic 5 cm, 205-92    1    
ShadXperts Kopyto Classic 5 cm, 205-78    1      

NK-5950 Slottershad Spezial 9 cm, NK-5950-013 - 01 - glitter-perch    1   
NK-5950 Slottershad Spezial 9 cm, NK-5950-014 - 02 - Feuerschwanz    1   
K-6058 Slottershad 9_5 cm, 020    2   
K-6058 Slottershad 9_5 cm, 002    2


----------



## vertikal (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na, wenn da den Zandern nicht schon das Wasser im Munde zuzammenläuft weiss ich's nicht mehr!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> VMC ist nun mal "nur" der Hersteller von den Haken und hat defintiv Besseres zu tun, als für die Kombination Hakegröße/Köder XY Empfehlungen zu schreiben. Viele Shops schreiben ja diesbezüglich schon HInweise. Man muss ja nicht immer am Händchen genommen werden ......




Ich mein ja nur, mit dem Buckenstabencode ist das einfacher, mit dem 4/0 usw. komm ich noch nicht so richtig klar...
Ich mein ich hätte das mal irgendwo gesehn "Geeignet für 10cm köder" usw. sowas meinte ich...


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Vertikal

Ich kann's nur hofen!  
Eines muss ich ja zugeben, die sind echt unheimlich günstig, bei PB hätte ich für so ne "menge" gufi's rund das doppelte hinlegen müssen....


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Aber mal ne Frage Adrian.....

Für was brauchst Du in dieser Jahreszeit die 5er Kopytos?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Jana das sind echt super Stachelträger. Ich wünschte ich könnte auch einfach mal so ganz zwischen durch mal den Räubern nachstellen aber das geht bei mir nicht wenn ich wie fast jede Woche 3 Klassenarbeiten udn ein paar Tests schreibe. Naja aber bald kommt bestimmt wieder eine Zeit wo ich auch mal Nachmittags losziehen kann. Das wechselt sich eben ab. Bald bin ich eben wieder drann. Spätestens Weihnachten habe ich Zeit ohne Ende und dann gehts den Zandern und Hechten an den Kragen. Ich freue mich schon auf unser kleines Magdeburger AB Treffen(Fishhunter, Counter Striker, Veit, ich) am Samstag. Da gehts von etwa um 10 Uhr morgens bis etwa 17 Uhr nur Spinnfischen und danach nochmal los zum ersten Quappenangeln. Das wird einfach genial.


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Honeybee

Für'n Hafen, en bisschen auf Barsche, haben sonst immer mit A Turbotail's da gefischt...


----------



## Birger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ne Frage Adrian.....
> 
> Für was brauchst Du in dieser Jahreszeit die 5er Kopytos?


 
Zum Angeln wahrscheinlich.
Es gibt nunmal Gewässer, da fangen kleine Köder auch im Winter.


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nun Birger....hättest Du mir das jetzt nicht gesagt, wäre ich vermutlich nicht darauf gekommen, das er sie zum angeln verwenden möchte #6

Es gibt nämlich auch Leute, die bauen sich aus 5ern eine Art Nachläufermontage und deswegen fragte ich.


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke KC und dann mal max. Erfolge fürs Wochenende


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Angeln wahrscheinlich.
> Es gibt nunmal Gewässer, da fangen kleine Köder auch im Winter.



Soll das heissen das im Winter kleinere köder nichts oder weniger fangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Profi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heissen das im Winter kleinere köder nichts oder weniger fangen? |kopfkrat


 
Nicht unbedingt !
Hatte am WE mit B- Turbos (lachsorange) im Altrhein auf Barsch fischen wollen. Das Ergebnis: Beim ersten Wurf ein Zander von ca 50cm, 10min später einer von ca 65cm und zum Schluß noch ein knapp maßiger Hecht. Barsche leider keine. 

Ich war schon überrascht von den Zandern, zumal die Brut schon wesentlich größer ist als diese Köder.


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bei uns im Hafen fängt man im Winter auf alles, wenn man die richtige stelle hat...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> So, da ja einige sehr beigeistert von ShadXperts sind, hab ich mich entschlossen, auch mal welche zu testen, und die Attractor kisten vorerst mal an seite zu räumen...
> Hab dann mal bei Uli Beyer bestellt...
> 
> ShadXperts Kopyto Classic 8 cm, 208-66    4
> ...



Morgen Adrian !

Glaube in der *ANGLER-OASE* gibts zur Zeit Rabatt auf die Köder von ShadXperts ... sind ja dann zB. auch die Kopytos usw. dabei.
Wollte ich Dir nurmal gesagt haben ... mfg basti


----------



## Birger (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heissen das im Winter kleinere köder nichts oder weniger fangen? |kopfkrat


 
Nein, das sollte genau das heißen, so wie es da steht. Ich fangen im Winter auch mit kleinen Ködern gut, auch wenn die Angelzeitungen das Gegenteil behaupten (vielleicht wollen die auch nur die größeren und teureren Köder verkaufen #c ).

@ honeybee: daran hatte ich jetzt aber echt nicht gedacht, wirklich. Ich kenne keinen, der so auf Barsch/Zander fischt, deshalb.


----------



## Adrian* (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hör immer nur das die beutefische dann so groß sind obwohl ich im Winter (Dezember-Februar) beim Stippen "Köfi's" zwischen 5 und 9 cm gefangen habe, und fast nur diese...


----------



## Birger (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab die letzten Wochen auch Köfis von 4-5cm gesehen, und das nicht zu wenige. Wo sollen die denn sonst im Winter sein, wenn nicht im Wasser?


----------



## Adrian* (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Sagt mal, 
hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Mann's FinFish gemacht?


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@honeybee:

feine Barsche, die da auf deinen Gufi reingefallen sind! :m

Das Gewässer kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

werd morgen auch endlich mal wieder vor Ort sein...


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian:

....Ja, sehr gute! 

Die beste Zeit kommt aber noch, denk ich mal!

So unter 10°C Wassertemperatur sind sie echt nicht schlecht! #6


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Anguilla

Ist ja logisch das Dir das Gewässer bekannt vor kommt. 
Momentan läuft es sehr gut dort. Nur die Zander lassen sich etwas betteln, zumindest vom Ufer aus. 
Ohne Boot und Echolot ist es schon ganz schön mühsam, aber dafür ist die Freude über jeden Fisch um so größer 

Die sind auch schon wieder dabei anzustauen.....


----------



## Adrian* (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@anguilla

Welche farben nimmst du den?
Die kann man ja vom Ufer aus Fischen oder?


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Achso? die stauen schon wieder an?

Na dann hab ich es nicht so weit mit dem Boot...

Du hast recht, die Fänge waren in letzter Zeit wohl sehr gut!

Hab deshalb auch - trotz des angekündigten schlechten Wetters - Hoffnung für morgen...

Muss ja endlich meine neue Rute (Grüße an mad.. ) testen.

Bin schon ganz aufgregt...|supergri


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian:

Na also vom Ufer sind die Mann's wohl eher nicht geeignet.
Ist ein reiner Vertikal-Köder, macht nur beim Heben und Senken eine wellenförmige Bewegung. 
Druckwellen erzeugt er mangels entsprechendem Schwanz nicht.
Macht also nur vom Boot aus Sinn.

Als Farben hatte ich bisher schwarz/weiss.
Hab jetzt aber auch klar/glitter und orange/gelb!

Kann dir morgen mehr zur Fängigkeit sagen...


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also wir waren Freitag und eben gestern......

Und am Strandbad war so ein uralter Steg der sonst komplett draussen war. Gestern war er wieder komplett unter Wassser.

Wann warst Du denn das letzte mal oben?


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...Asche auf mein Haupt, ich war im August das letzte mal oben...#d 

hab nur von Freunden über deren gute Fänge gehört und morgen muss es einfach sein, obwohl ich wenig Zeit habe...


----------



## Adrian* (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mmmh, bei uns im See wo ich nur vom Boot aus Angeln darf sind leider keine Zander...
Und für Hechte nehm ich da andere Köder...
Das einzigste wofür ich die dann noch nehmen könnte wäre vertikal von der Spundwann aus, bei uns im Hafen oder nich?
Dafür hab ich sonst immer kleine Blinker genommen...


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also wenn Du im August das letzte mal oben warst.....da fehlt schon ne Menge Wasser.

In Saaldorf schaut sogar die alte Brücke wieder raus.....


----------



## Birger (15. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: die kannst du auch vom Ufer nehmen, das geht, hab ich selbst schon probiert. Farben mal testen was generell so geht, weiß war letzten Winter gut.


----------



## Adrian* (17. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Meine Bestellung ist gerade gekommen :l 

Die Slottershad S sind echt nicht schlecht....


----------



## hangloose (17. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Montag einen schönen 76 er in der Nidda bei Bonames. Ging auf blauweissen Wobbler mit Rasseln.


----------



## Zanderkisser (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich fing am Donnerstag einen Zander mit 74 cm und 7 Pfund und 150 Gramm. Er hatte sich an einer Schleie vergriffen die eigentlich im Mittelwasser mit dickem Stahlvorfach und großem Drilling für Hecht gedacht sein sollte.






Nach ca. 20 m Abzug ohne Pause Anhieb und die Schleie (ca. 20 cm) war leider schon fast ganz im Schlund verschwunden.




Auf jeden fall war ich total überrascht nen Zander dran zu haben...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Seebaer (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fing am Donnerstag einen Zander mit 74 cm und 7 Pfund und 150 Gramm. Er hatte sich an einer Schleie vergriffen die eigentlich im Mittelwasser mit dickem Stahlvorfach und großem Drilling für Hecht gedacht sein sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zu Deinen Zander


----------



## Seebaer (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vergangenen Sonntag - 13.11.05

beim Spinnangeln auf Barsch mit 4er Mepps Waller mit 1,62m und 58 Pfund gefangen.
Geangelt habe ich von Boot aus. Gebissen hat er in ca. 3-4m Wassertiefe. Unser See ist 15-18m tief.

Wenn ich mit allen gerechnet hätte - aber nicht mit einen Waller.

Gruß  

Seebaer    <°)))))>><


----------



## zander55 (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War Gestern Abend am Rhein Spinnfischen.
Konnte einen Barsch von 36 cm und einen Zander von 64 cm, auf einen Schwarzen 10 cm Wobbler fangen.








http://hometown.aol.de/Dkasching/100_0804.jpg


----------



## leowar (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Geile Fische Jungs.... Glückwunsch!!!!!!   #h


----------



## Veit (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich bin heute mit den Boardis Karpfenchamp, Counter-Striker und Fishhunter123 zu einer Raubfischtour in Magdeburg aufgebrochen. Nach anfänglichem Nebel erlebten wir einen schönen, sonnigen aber kalten Angeltag und konnten auch einige Räuber auf die Schuppen legen.
Ich war bereits in aller Frühe allein an ein Nebengewässer der Elbe Spinnfischen und konnte einen 60 cm langen Hecht auf einen 8 cm langen Salmo "Perch"-Wobbler im Barschdekor fangen. Er hatten den Köder leider tief inhaliert, so dass beim Hakenlösen ein wenig Blut floss. Dennoch habe ich ihn wieder schwimmen lassen und denke, dass er das überlebt. Auf den selben Wobbler hatte ich desweiteren noch einen Fehlbiss und auf das gleiche Ködermodell im Weißfischdekor ebenfalls noch einen Hechtbiss, bei dem sich der Fisch gleich wieder verabschiedete. Unerfreulich waren drei unabsichtlich von außen gehakte Brassen. 
Danach traf ich mich dann mit den drei anderen am Prester See. Kaum war ich angekommen raubte es auch schon in Ufernähe. Karpfenchamp konnte den Burschen dann nach wenigen Würfen mit einem kleinen grün-weißen Blinker erwischen. Es war ein 55 cm langer Hecht, der damit auch sein bisher größter war und nun im Räucherofen landet. 
Dann fuhren wir an ein Seitengewässer der Elbe, wo ich mit meinem Salmo-Wobbler im Barschdesing wieder zum Erfolg kam. Diesmal wars ein 61 cm langer Hecht, den ich zurücksetzte.
Da dort ansonsten nix ging, versuchten wir unser Glück an den Elbbuhnen mit Gummifisch. Leider passierte dort rein garnichts. So gings dann nochmal zurück an den Kleinen Prester See. Dort konnte Fishhunter123 dann auch noch seinen Hecht fangen. Allerdings nur leider ein kleiner 45er, der auf Wobbler biss, aber besser als nix. Ich hatte dann kurz darauf auch noch einen kleinen Spritzer-Hecht, der auch wieder meinen Salmo-Wobbler wollte.
Counter-Striker war beim Spinnfischen nur als Zuschauer und Fotograf dabei, weil er ja nur den Jugendfischereischein hat. Trotzdem super, dass er uns begleitet hat!
Abends angelten Counter-Striker, Fishhunter und ich dann noch mit Grundruten und Tauwurm an der Stromelbe auf Quappen und bekamen noch kurzen Besuch von Boardi MAO. Zwar gab es gelegentliche Zupfer, die aber wahrscheinlich eher von den noch immer aktiven Wollhandkrabben und Treibgut als von Fischen kamen. Da es auch sehr schnell frostig wurde und nix lief, packten dann auch recht bald wieder ein und vertagten das Quappenfangen aufs nächste Mal. 
Dennoch war es ein sehr schöner Angeltag und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir eine solche Tour bald wieder durchführen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Bericht. Ich verspreche dir die nächstens Hechte egal wie groß dürfen wieder schwimmen. Ich will ja nicht als alles-Entnehmer gelten. Immerhin setze ich fast 90% meiner Fische zurück. War aber eben entlich mal kein Spritzer und da musste der einfach mal mit.


----------



## Veit (19. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Karpfenchamp: Das ist eine sehr gute Einstellung!!! #6  Es hat überhaupt keiner was dagegen, wenn du ab und zu mal nen maßigen Hecht mitnimmst (mache ich ja auch), aber man sollte eben auch immer mal einen zurücksetzen. Und wie hat der MAO heute zu schön zu dir gesagt: "Wer nen 80er fangen will, muss auch mal nen 50er wieder schwimmen lassen."  

Hier noch Fotos 2. Teil:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@karpfenchamp: petri zu deinem ersten maßigen spritzer  mal sehen wies weitergeht und wann der richtig dicke beißt. hätt ja auch veits 61 rangehen können. wenn du da so oft angeln würdest wie veit, müsstest du auch mehr fangen. ich fange nie nen zander. warum? sind nicht mal welche dran und der kollege fängt nen wels nebenbei, auch petri, verrückt 

das mit der schleie find ich geil :-D


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der schleie find ich geil :-D


 
Ja, ich auch....#6 :q 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## FreeLee (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Zanderkisser:

Da blutet mir ja das Herz, so einen wunderschönen Fisch als KöFi zu mißbrauchen. Naja, sie hat ja funktioniert. Also, Petri zu dem schönen Zander. 

Schleien sollen ja auch super Köderfische sein. Leider sind die, die ich fange etwas zu klobig um als Anstecker herzuhalten.

Ich hab mir letzte Woche einen 23 cm langen und 175 g schweren Monster Shad von EffZett gekauft und wurde dafür schon reichlich belächelt. "Getreu dem Motto, wer nicht beißt, wird erschlagen, wa!? Ja, ja!"

Also gab es für mich nur Eines: Ran ans Wasser und die Ehre gerettet!

Rein ins Boot und rauf auf den Vereinssee. Nach endlosen 2 Stunden dann der ersehnte Biss in 10 Metern Tiefe. Tolle Fluchten, toller Drill und im Kescher landete ein Zwerg von 65 cm! Toll, Hechte und der Größenwahn! Ich hab in der Tiefe wirklich mit was Größerem gerechnet. |uhoh: 

Der Kleene wog genau 1.787 g, aber nur, weil er kürzlich 3 Plötze und einen Barsch verdrückt hat. Für den Shad war wohl trotzdem noch Platz. #q  

Naja, will mal nicht meckern, hat ja Spass gemacht, und außerdem ist es ein gutes Training, die 175 Gramm zu schwingen.

Ach ja, und noch was: @ hocicio: Heul doch! :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@freelee: das ist echt ein eckliger köder :-D voll der totschläger, aber krass eben, das auch kleine hechte diese köder sich reinzimmern! mit welcher rute haste den geführt? wenn man vom gewicht ausgeht, is ja ne 100gr wg rute noch nicht ausreichend. macht doch keinen spaß, sonen "pilker" auf hecht zu fischen, oder? als ich ärgere mich bei strömung und wind (drift) wenn ich schon 60 gramm nehmen muss...mehr als 30 gramm empfinde ich als nervig, wenn ich 10 stunden oder mehr angeln gehe!!!

mfg


----------



## Veit (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war heute nachmittag dem regnerischen Wetter zum Trotz gemeinsam mit Boardi Dorschi an der Saale in Halle Spinnfischen. 
Wir versuchten unser Glück mit Gummifischen und konnten beide je einen schönen Raubfisch fangen. Nachdem wir an einem Platz beide bereits mehrere Fehlbisse hatten, konnte Dorschi den Räuber dann doch noch zum kraftvollen Zubeißen bringen. Es war ein wohlgenährter Hecht mit genau 70 cm Länge, der sich den grüngelben 10 cm Manns-Shad geschnappt hatte. Ich hatte kurz darauf dann ebenfalls Glück. Auch mein Fisch hatte eine Länge von 70 cm, aber es war kein Esox sondern ein schöner Zander. Köder war ein 15 cm langer Kopyto-Gummi in grünglitter. Desweiteren hatten wir noch ein paar Fehlbisse auf Gummis in Grüntönen und leider auch ein paar Hänger+Abrisse. Dennoch für die momentanen Saale-Verhältnisse ein erfolgreicher Nachmittag.


----------



## FreeLee (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Bubbel2000:

Naja, eigentlich war´s ein Fehlkauf, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Teil sooo schwer ist. Trotzdem bin ich zu stolz, mir das einzugestehen.  

Gefischt hab ich mit ner Pilkrute: Cormoran FreeMan, WG 80g - 180 g, 3 Meter lang.

Klar nervt sowas, aber wie gesagt, bloß nix zugeben. |evil: 

Nee, eigentlich fische ich superleicht auf Hecht, eben mit der kleinen bis mittleren Banjo-Elritze. Ich mußte mich schon zwingen, nen 30 Gramm Gummifisch dran zu hängen. Aber das ist alles kein Vergleich zu diesem Totschläger! |uhoh:


----------



## hocicio (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@FreeLee

Ok..ich nehm alles zurück!
Das ist halt der Übermut der Kleinen...
Und jetzt nimm das Ding aus deinem Koffer und hängs dir an die Wand...:q
Ach ja, Petri..


----------



## Adrian* (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

Schöner Zander!!
Nur was hat der an der schwanzflosse??


----------



## kanalbulle (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was hat der an der schwanzflosse??


 :m...falsch rum gehalten beim betäuben 
Petri Heil - schöne Tiere !


----------



## Veit (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: Der hatte da eine frische Verletzung, aber keine Ahnung woher die kam. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, nu will ich auch mal. Der Hecht is zwar schon ca. 3 Wochen her aber dennoch, hatte ca. 70 und knapp 3 Pfund.
Forelle ist von heute, 4 Pfund. Gefangen in Venlo ( NL ) am Forellenteich.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

qbartelhunter: boah, der hecht is ja ne echte luftpumpe, sehr dünn der junge.....könnt mal wieder nen paar rotaugen futtern


----------



## hocicio (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ohne Magen frißt der nichts mehr...#6


----------



## Profi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit
Wirst ja so langsam zum Gummi-profi !
Glückwunsch zum schönen Zander !


----------



## DAN (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

erstmal Glückwunsch an die Fänger vor mir,

meine kleine Geschichte begann am Freitag abend im Angelladen als mich ein einsamer 8 cm Kopyto in gelb anlächelte, der letzte in seinem Fach. Ich nahm ihn mit und dachte mal probieren.
Sonnanbend Nachmittag sollte es dann auf unseren See zusammen mit meinem Vater gehen. Diesen See habe ich schon im Sommer oft erfolglos beangelt aber nun wollte ich es nochmal probieren.
Wir fuhren mit dem Boot los der elektromotor summte leise vor sich hin und die Augen meines Vaters Starrten wie gebannt auf das Echolot. "Wo sind die Zander" war die Frage. Ich zurückgelehnt in meinen Campingstuhl betrachte gerade noch den See und die zugeschneiten Bäume am Ufer und denke "echt idyllisch hier". Mein Vater sagt hier stehen Sie in 9m tiefe. Auf einmal Biss auf meine hinterherschleppende Rute mit dem kleinen gelben Kopyto. Ehe ich mich aufgerafft habe um den Anhieb zu setzten ist Fisch wieder weg. 
Verdammt denke ich und fluche vor mir hin. 
2 Minuten später das gleiche und wieder fluche ich. Nun reichts konzentriert zupfe ich den Fisch bei sehr kleiner Fahrt des Bootes auf dem Grund entlang.
Und dann passiert es. Ein kleiner Zupfer sofort parriert mit einem harten Anschlag von mir. "Der sitzt" denke ich und kurbele den Fisch aus 9.2 m tiefe nach oben. "Was isses fragt Vater" ich sag nen Barsch glaube ich.
Aber dann kam mein ERSTER ZANDER AUF GUMMIFISCH zum Vorschein.
Nicht der grösste aber ein Zander. 
Ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig aber nein die Digikam vergessen. Egal abhaken, vermessen kurz bestaunen und zurück. Er war 46 cm ein wenig zu klein für meinen Geschmack. Weiter gings und es ging auch weiter. 4 Weitere konnte ich landen. Einen nahm ich mit der war 55cm und auch der grösste.

"DER BANN IST GEBROCHEN" meine ersten Zander auf Gummifisch!

Und auch am Sonntag folgten noch weitere 6 die jedoch wieder schwimmen durften da sie komischerweise alle zwischen 46cm und 50cm waren.

Wo sind die grösseren?? Oder fallen sie auf meinen Köder nicht rein. Komisch auch die haben nur bei mir auf diesen gelben Kopyto gebissen. Mein Vater hatte gerade mal 2 am Sonntag und probierte vieles durch konnte aber kaum Bisse verzeichnen.

Denny


----------



## kanalbulle (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil zum ersten Stachelritter #6
Ich erinnere mich auch noch gern an meinen ersten und das war auch erst dieses Jahr (74cm)
Bleib am Ball, das wird schon !!!


----------



## HEWAZA (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mehr als 30 gramm empfinde ich als nervig, wenn ich 10 stunden oder mehr angeln gehe!!!
> 
> mfg


 
Du gehst 10h oder mehr zum Gufieren???#6 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Adrian* (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Du gehst 10h oder mehr zum Gufieren???#6
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA



Wenn wir im Hafen unterwegs sind sind wir meist auch so zwischen 7 und 9 std. Spinnfischen, die fänge und erlebnise sind dem ensprechend dann genau so


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit wir haben ihn doch nicht geräuchert sondern gestern gekocht. Also so einen 55er nehme ich nicht wieder mit. Der starrte ja vor Gräten. Hatte ich so nicht in Erinnerung. Hat zwar gut geschmeckt aber man hat Gräten gespuckt. Ein Grund mehr zurück zu setzen. Aber es war sehr viel Fleisch drann. Das war das einzige gute. Petri noch zum Stachelritter


----------



## Bellyboater (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo,

war heute mal wieder seit langem am Wasser. Ich hatte am Ufer langgeworfen. Ca. 3m vor mir musste ich den Köder etwas aus dem Wasser heben, da ein Ast unter Wasser lag. Es war eine Welle und danach eine gute Flanke von einem Hecht zu sehen. Also nochmal dahin geworfen und prompt hing er dran. Nach etwa einer Minute konnte ich ihn landen, 77cm 3kg. Allerdings hatte der Fisch eine krumme Wirbelsäule.


----------



## Veit (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Erstmal dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit!!! Sind ja ein paar schöne (und krumme  ) Räuber dabei. 

@ KC: Ja, Hecht ist auch nicht gerade ein Genuß, hat im Wasser aber halt ne ganz wichtige Aufgabe. Darum lieber mal schwimmen lassen. Aber das haste ja nun auch gemerkt.  :m  Vielleicht erwischste ja mal bald mal nen Zander, den kannst dann schon eher mal mitnehmen. Ein Genuß! Ich fange ja nur relativ wenig maßige Zander. Davon lasse ich setze ich auch immer mal einen zurück, aber ich muss sagen, bei nem Zander fällt es mir schon schwer den wieder schwimmen zu lassen, weil er halt wirklich lecker ist. Klappt bestimmt auch mal, dass wir mal am AS-Kanal fischen, da haste dann gute Chancen auf nen Stachelritter.


----------



## Fischbox (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch Gunnar, wenn wir dich nicht hätten, wer würde dann die ganzen behinderten Fische ausunseren Gewässern rausfangen|rolleyes  . Nee. nix für ungut. Bis auf die Deformierung wirklich ein schönes Tier. Petri Heil!


Fahre morgen wieder nach HH. Schulung von Di bis Do. Je nach Witterung geht es Freitag dann vielleicht noch auf Dorsch und Mefojagd. Der Kofferraum ist zumindest voll mit Angelgeräten.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

aber hallo: zehn stunden mit kunstködern unterwegs is doch gar nichts  ich habe viel zu wenig zeit, besser so, sonst wäre ich nur los...aber jetzt is kalt, da würd ich keine zehn aushalten denke ich. aber bald sind ja wieder semesterferien...da gehts ab ;-)

mfg den fängern


----------



## Marcus van K (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@FreeLee, mächtig gewaltig. Also mir geht ja schon 2 Stunden Pilken aufm Sack aber mit soeinem KNÜPPEL auf Hecht Na Ja ich weiss nicht.
Aber du wirst hocicio und mich ja sicher wieder eines besseren Belehren und noch n grösseren B-Hecht fangen. Oder wie schon gesagt, 
"Nimm das ding aus der Kiste und häng es an die Wand"


----------



## kanalbulle (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> @FreeLee, mächtig gewaltig. Also mir geht ja schon 2 Stunden Pilken aufm Sack aber mit soeinem KNÜPPEL auf Hecht Na Ja ich weiss nicht.
> Aber du wirst hocicio und mich ja sicher wieder eines besseren Belehren und noch n grösseren B-Hecht fangen. Oder wie schon gesagt,
> "*Nimm das ding aus der Kiste und häng es an die Wand*"


 Nicht wundern - bin nur zum zitieren hier, damit der schöne Spruch nicht verloren geht :q
Gibt hier bestimmt jemanden im Board der damit was anfangen kann #6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Pffffffffff ist doch alles ganix ! Das ist meiner hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=36759&stc=1&d=1132624533


|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## vertikal (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Pffffffffff ist doch alles ganix ! Das ist meiner hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=36759&stc=1&d=1132624533




Wo kommen denn die vielen kleinen Leute her - wachsen die noch???

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## **bass** (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hallo,
war gestern auch mal wieder mit gufi unterwegs, leider bissen nur die kleineren zander aber dafür waren es gleich 6, nach dem dann während einer stunde nicht mal ein zupfer bemerkbar war wechselte ich den köder und dann nach dem ersten einwurf stieg ein hecht ein. der drill war sehr aufregend und zwei hechtsprünge gabs auch noch dann vergisst mann schnell die kalten finger... alles in allem ein erfolgreicher nachmittag...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@all...schöne Fische würden da gefangen...petri


----------



## Birger (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab am WE auch ein bisschen getwistert, leider wieder keinen großen Zander, dafür 7 stck. bis 65cm. Beste Farben waren orange/schwarzer Kopyto und rauchmetallic Turbotail.
Foto hab ich leider nicht parat, weil das Kabel fürn PC zu hause liegt...bin eben ein Turnbeutelvergesser...


----------



## Bellyboater (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre morgen wieder nach HH. Schulung von Di bis Do. Je nach Witterung geht es Freitag dann vielleicht noch auf Dorsch und Mefojagd. Der Kofferraum ist zumindest voll mit Angelgeräten.


 
Na dann wünsch ich dir mal beste Bedingungen und viel Erfolg. Übrigens, erst mal noch ein dickes #6  zum neuen Job


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@birger: wenn du nicht im zanderlosen göttinge studieren würdest sondern bei dir (ich weiß, keine uni dort) würdest du dich zum nappel fangen und pro jahr richtig viele dicke fangen. es ist uns hier net vergönnt, zander abzusahnen, nur die eckligen hechte ;-)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> .. nur die eckligen hechte ;-)



Was um alles in der Welt sind ECKLIGE Hechte ?¿?
Haben die Ecken oder Kanten oder Spitze Rundungen, scharfkantige Wölbungen oder sonst irgendwelche Auswüchse unbekannter Art ?

Ich hoffe doch, Du titulierst die hübschen Kreaturen nicht mit EKLIG oder EKELHAFT ? Das wäre sehr unanständig & unfair gegenüber derer, denen Du nachstellst .. wenn auch nicht gezielt ! #t


----------



## Timmy (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Was um alles in der Welt sind ECKLIGE Hechte ?¿?#t



Tie thun schahrfe Hacken schluggen!


----------



## Birger (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Echt Steffen, Hechte sind doch nicht eklig, ist eigentlich ein hübscher Fisch finde ich. Er schmeckt eklig, ok. Ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache.

Dieses Wochenende nochmal auf Zander, hab ausnahmsweise auch mal einen Ansitz mit Köfi geplant (werd nebenbei trotzdem twistern). Außerdem geh ich einen Tag mal an den Polder, auch noch mal ne Adresse für einen größeren Fisch.


----------



## Adrian* (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey Birger,

Glückwunsch zu deinem 1.000 Posting, nur weiter so!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

gleichfalls!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @birger: wenn du nicht im zanderlosen göttinge studieren würdest sondern bei dir (ich weiß, keine uni dort) würdest du dich zum nappel fangen und pro jahr richtig viele dicke fangen. es ist uns hier net vergönnt, zander abzusahnen, nur die eckligen hechte ;-)



möchte mich nicht dazu auslassen jetzt nur soviel mein Gutster...
solltest du in deinem Umfeld einen Osteuropear kennen & der hat auch noch eine liebe Frau an der Seite,dann lass dir mal einen Hecht von Ihnen zubereiten & du wirst dieses Wort NIE mehr i.d.Z. benutzen!

Zudem ist es mein Lieblingsangelfisch...#6


----------



## Bellyboater (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Was um alles in der Welt sind ECKLIGE Hechte ?¿?
> Haben die Ecken oder Kanten oder Spitze Rundungen, scharfkantige Wölbungen oder sonst irgendwelche Auswüchse unbekannter Art ?


 
Ich glaub er meint damit solche, wie ich gestern gefangen habe...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub er meint damit solche, wie ich gestern gefangen habe...



Ei, Guude, der is' awwer escht ecklisch! Also sowas von ecklisch, nei...

(Versuch eines in Hessen lebenden Kölners, Hessisch zu schreiben)

|supergri


----------



## marca (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Bellyboater,
wen haste denn da gefangen?
Den Glöckner von Notre Dame als Hecht verkleidet??


----------



## **bass** (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hay,
war gestern wieder für ein paar stunden los zum gufieren, leider hat es diesmal nicht geklappt ausser nem kleinen barsch...

als es dunkel wurde bekam ich dann an einem hotspot einen biss der es in sich hatte, ich fing ja schon so mache fische, aber der biss gestern war der stärkste den ich je gespürt hatte... leider ging der anhieb danaben was schon komisch ist bei so nem harten biss und mit angstdrilling montiert...
schade... geh aber gleich wieder los und versuch mal ob kollege ''hartbiss'' noch da sitzt werde morgen berichten ob sich was tat... auf jedenfall geht die digicam gleich mit wenn dieser hängt dann möchte ich auch ein bild...
so drückt mir die daumen ich zieh los...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...daumen gedrückt...


----------



## Bellyboater (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...daumen gedrückt...


 
aber ganz feste#6


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

also,
war ja gestern los, und bekam schon gleich ne ladung frust als ich sah dass jemand mit zwei raubfischruten bewaffnet an meinem platz saß... und auch schon zwei zander gelandet hatte, jedoch keine grossen ,also gufierte ich die stellen ringsherum ab, gefangen hab ich 3 barsche und ein untermassiger zander sowie ein hecht von 54... leider hatte ich nicht den erwartetn biss aber es gab fisch und so war der tag auch ok...

nun ja muss halt weiterprobieren und hoffe dass mir niemand den fisch vor der nase wegfängt...


----------



## Adrian* (24. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@bass

auf was haste den gefangen?


----------



## **bass** (24. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hab sie alle auf nen 8cm stormgufi im forellenmuster gefangen... dieser köder läuft zur zeit echt gut bei mir an der mosel...


----------



## Veit (24. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute gemeinsam mit Angelkumpel Nico auch ein bisschen unterwegs. Zuerst probierten wir es an der Saale mit Gummifisch, doch leider gabs dort nicht mal einen Zupfer. Stattdessen war ein riesiger Schwarm Kormorane (bestimmt 30 Stück) zu sehen. :v 
Also weiter an einen Restteich der Weißen Elster. Dort hatte ich einen Fehlbisse von einem Hecht auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Weißfischdekor, doch leider saß der Anhieb nicht richtig.
Also versuchten wir es noch an einem Altarm der Saale. Dort fing ich dann schon nach kurzer Zeit einen 40erSpritzer-Hecht auf 8 cm Salmo "Perch" im Barschdekor. Nur ein paar Meter weiter schnappte unter einem überhängenden Busch noch ein weiterer Hecht den Wobbler, doch leider war der auch nicht größer als der erste. Während ich diesen landete, raubte es an diesem Platz noch gewaltig. Das schien ein richtig großer Hecht gewesen zu sein, doch leider gelang es uns trotz etlicher Köderwechsel nicht ihn an den Haken zu bekommen obwohl er zwischenzeitlich nochmals raubte. 
Naja, kein guter Angeltag, aber wenigstens hat mal was gezuppelt.


----------



## hocicio (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin,

hab hier mal ne ganz allgemeine Anmerkung...
Ich persönlich finde das Anglerboard ja wirklich Klasse und jeder Bericht gibt einem neue Anregungen oder Informationen was anglerisch derzeit machbar ist und davon lebt das Board ja auch...aber ist es denn wirklich notwendig jeden noch so kleinen Fisch zu fotografieren und ihm zusätzlichen Stress auszusetzen...|kopfkrat 
Reicht nicht manchemal auch nur ein schöner Bericht, denn ich glaub jeder hier weiß wie ein 40 cm Hecht aussieht?!

mfg


----------



## Holger (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> hab hier mal ne ganz allgemeine Anmerkung...
> Ich persönlich finde das Anglerboard ja wirklich Klasse und jeder Bericht gibt einem neue Anregungen oder Informationen was anglerisch derzeit machbar ist und davon lebt das Board ja auch...aber ist es denn wirklich notwendig jeden noch so kleinen Fisch zu fotografieren und ihm zusätzlichen Stress auszusetzen...|kopfkrat
> ...


 
@ Good Posting, genau meine Meinung. Jeder Mini-Fisch muß doch nicht noch extra abgelichtet werden....

@ veit

Mal so ne generelle Frage....Irgendwann wurdest du mal gefragt, warum du so enorm viel Zeit zum Angeln hast. Da meintest du, das wär nur kurzzeitig, ab August würdest du ne Ausbildung machen und dann wird es eh weniger mit Angeln.

Trotz alledem sieht man im AB fast jeden Tag Angelberichte von dir....wie machst du das? So einen Ausbilder hätt ich auch gern gehabt...|supergri 

PS Net bös gemeint, nur aus Interesse....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> hab hier mal ne ganz allgemeine Anmerkung...
> Ich persönlich finde das Anglerboard ja wirklich Klasse und jeder Bericht gibt einem neue Anregungen oder Informationen was anglerisch derzeit machbar ist und davon lebt das Board ja auch...aber ist es denn wirklich notwendig jeden noch so kleinen Fisch zu fotografieren und ihm zusätzlichen Stress auszusetzen...|kopfkrat
> ...



Prinzipell auch meine Meinung & ein sehr gutes Posting !
Wenn jedoch ein Freund oder Kollege gerade beim Hakenlösen oder Drill dabei steht & ein paar Bilder macht, kann es nicht verkehrt sein ... jedoch extra den Fisch vom Haken lösen & ihn für ein Foto ins Gras legen oder ihn mit weit vorgestreckter Hand vor die Linse halten bis das Foto passt, muss nicht sein.
Dann lieber wieder ab ins Wasser .. denn an so einem lütten Fisch erfreut sich eh niemand anderes, als eventuell man selbst 

basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...kann mich nur den beiden vorher anschließen...sollte schon etwas besser sein um in "extra" zu fotografieren..aber wie Basti schon sagt...wenn der Kollege eh die Cam in der Hand hat...warum nicht!

gruß Stefan


----------



## IngoSuntken (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Holger: Kenne da einige Ausbilder aus Norden! :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

...von denen habe ich auch schonmal gehört...:m


----------



## Veit (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ holger: Tja, selbst wenn ich mal kurz nachmittags losgehe, fange ich da meistens auch was. 
Nee, im Ernst. Vom 9. bis zum 18. November gabs zum Beispiel keinen einzigen Fang zu vermelden, einfach weils nix zu vermelden gab  
Ich schätze mal du täuschst dich da ein bisschen mit dem täglich.
In der Woche ist es meistens schon fast dunkel, wenn ich zuhause bin und da langts meistens höchstens nochmal für ne knappe Stunde Dämmerungsfischen an der Saale (meist erfolglos). Ab und zu hab ich mal eher Schluss und kann nochmal schnell nachmittags losfahren.
Das schöne: Ab nächstes Jahr April gibts dann allmählicher wieder mehr Fangmeldung von mir. Dann ist es ja wieder länger hell, der Aal läuft wieder und ab Mai ist die spinnangelfreie Zeit vorbei.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

wieso muss man sich rechtfertigen, wenn man jeden tag angeln geht? wenn ich am wasser wohnen würde, sehe das genauso aus, weil ich krank genug bin. aber dieses privileg hab ich nicht. würdet ihr das auch machen, oder eher nicht? wie gesagt, spinner muss man sein


----------



## Veit (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ hocico: Muss nicht sein, aber es gibt schlimmeres... Das machen außerdem auch andere.


----------



## hocicio (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit: war nur ne allgemeine Bemerkung..


----------



## Veit (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ hocicio: Is ja auch ok, jedem seine Meinung. Ich hoffe, die nächsten Hechte sind wieder größer. Das beste Mittel um solchen "Problemen" aus dem Wege zu gehen.


----------



## H.Christians (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Ingo  Ausbilder aus Norden??  Kenne ich die??  Würde mich ja Mal interessieren wen du meinst.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Adrian* (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel 

So siehts aus, wenn ich nur ein paar hundert meter vom Gewässer weg wohnen würde, wäre ich auch ständig da...
Aber ich brauch zufuß immer 15-20min....


----------



## Veit (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: Zu fuß? Warum radelste denn nicht?
Ich glaube manchmal ist es garnicht so verkehrt, wenn man kein Auto hat. Mit Fahrrad wird man wenigstens nicht bequem und kommt auch an ganz abgelegenen Angelstellen, wo nur ein kleiner Trampelpfad hinführt.


----------



## Adrian* (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

Mein Fahrrad habe ich schon vor jahren verkauft....
Aber ich geh auch nur zum Spinnfischen zu fuß dahin, wenn ich Feeder'n geh würde ich schon am ende der straße zusammenbrechen...


----------



## Ghanja (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe heute mal den Elementen Eis und Kälte getrotzt und etwas Gummi geworfen. Herausgekommen sind zwei 50er Zander - ein weiterer hat sich verabschiedet (wie auch die Akkus meiner Cam - daher nur ein Bild).


----------



## Veit (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute an einem Teich in Halle erfolgreich auf Hecht. Nachdem dort bei den letzten Versuchen nix mehr lief, war heute mal wieder ein guter Tag.
Los ging es mit einem Hecht von ca. 55 cm auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker. Da ich nicht erst die Böschung runterkrabbeln wollte um den zu landen, versuchte ich ihn rauszuheben, wobei er ausschlitze (deshalb auch kein Bild). Naja, nicht tragisch. Danach gab es einen 59er Hecht ebenfalls auf Kupferblinker, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Zum Schluss gabs dann noch einen prächtigen 80er Hecht auf Salmo "Perch" - Wobbler im Barschdekor. Ein guter Beweis, dass C&R sinnvoll ist, denn genau den selben Fisch konnte ich vor einigen Wochen mit dem gleichen Köder schon mal überlisten. Natürlich durfte er auch diesmal zurück in sein Element. Bis zum nächsten Mal!!! |wavey: 

Sorry, wg. den Fotos. Musst da ein bisschen wegschneiden um das Gewässer unkenntlich zu machen. Muss ja nicht jeder wissen. :g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöne Fänge #6 #6 Petri:g 

@ Veit

Findest du das mit dem Gewässer nicht einwenig kleinlich|kopfkrat Aber naja muss ja jeder selber wissen|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Junger Dorschler: Das ist ein kleines Gewässer in dem entsprechend auch nur ne eine begrenzte Zahl von Hechten vorhanden ist. Ich bin sicher, dass ich den Hechtbestand dieses Teiches hätte schon komplett auslöschen können, wenn ich die Fische entnommen hätte, welche ich in den vergangenen Wochen dort gefangen hab. Deshalb möchte ich nicht, dass ein Kochtopfangler auf das Gewässer stößt und es platt macht. Denke, dass ist nachvollziehbar, zumal unsere Gegend mit guten Raubfischgewässern nicht gerade übersäht ist. 
Wäre es ein größerer See oder ein Fluss, bin ich der letzte der ein Problem hat auch den Namen preiszugeben.


----------



## Adrian* (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



> Deshalb möchte ich nicht, dass ein Kochtopfangler auf das Gewässer stößt und es platt macht. Denke, dass ist nachvollziehbar, zumal unsere Gegend mit guten Raubfischgewässern nicht gerade übersäht ist.
> Wäre es ein größerer See oder ein Fluss, bin ich der letzte der ein Problem hat auch den Namen preiszugeben.




#6 #6 #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit, du machsas schon richtig!

Aber angeltechnisch haste trotzdem einen anner Klatsche, selbst ICH (!) war dieses We nicht angeln (zu meiner Verteidigung: Wir sind auch eingeschneit...#d ) - aber ich glaub während ich nachts von Frauen träum bist du in Gedanken am Wasser...:m 

LG


----------



## salmohunter (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Veit, du machsas schon richtig!

Aber angeltechnisch haste trotzdem einen anner Klatsche


Ist nich jeder ein bissel.........Veit...


----------



## Veit (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Andy: Jaja, ich weiß. Da mir eh nicht zu helfen ist, gehts morgen früh dann los zum Abstiegskanal Magdeburg. Hoffe diesmal klappts dann mit nem Zander.


----------



## zander55 (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute trotz Schnee am Rhein bei Krefeld Spinnfischen.  Herausgekommen ist ein Zander von 61 cm, auf  grünen 12,5cm Gummifisch. Hatte meine  Digitalkamera zu Hause vergessen, deswegen kein Bild.


----------



## Zanderkisser (26. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit
> 
> Findest du das mit dem Gewässer nicht einwenig kleinlich|kopfkrat Aber naja muss ja jeder selber wissen|rolleyes


 
Das denk ich mir auch...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Case (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich finde das Verhalten von Veit durchaus vernünftig. Musste ich doch dieses Jahr feststellen was ein einziger Angler anrichten kann. Ein ca. 500meter langes Teilstück unseres Forellenbaches war meine " Ich geh mal schnell Fisch holen " Strecke. Wenn's Sonntag Forelle geben sollte dann fuhr ich morgens da hin, fing mir meine Portion ( 3-4 Stück ) raus, und 2 Stunden später waren die in der Pfanne. Zum Fang der Fische brauchte ich im Schnitt 10-20 Minuten. So entnahm ich ca. 20Stk/Jahr. Ansonsten wurde der Abschnitt von mir nicht beangelt. Dieses Jahr nun wurde dieser Abschnitt von einem Vereinskolegen entdeckt. Er war jeden Tag mit seinem Moped dort und plünderte die Strecke leer. Er muß hunderte Bachforellen gefangen haben. Wo früher bei jedem Wurf mehrere Forellen hinter dem Spinner her waren sieht man jetzt vielleicht mal eine untermaßige. Es ist traurig mitanzusenen wie ein Streckenabschnitt durch pure Gier leergemacht wird. Vor allem weil es sich nicht um Satzforellen, sondern um einen sich natürlich vermehrenden Bestand handelt. Dem Bach als Ganzes wird es nichts ausmachen da er Unmengen von Nachwuchs produziert und im großen/ganzen sehr schwierig zu beangeln ist. Ich kann meine Forellen auch an anderen Abschnitten fangen. Aber es soll niemand glauben dass ich diese Streckenabschnitte preisgebe.

Case


----------



## Papa (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr nun wurde dieser Abschnitt von einem Vereinskolegen entdeckt. Er war jeden Tag mit seinem Moped dort und plünderte die Strecke leer. Er muß hunderte Bachforellen gefangen haben. Wo früher bei jedem Wurf mehrere Forellen hinter dem Spinner her waren sieht man jetzt vielleicht mal eine untermaßige. Es ist traurig mitanzusenen wie ein Streckenabschnitt durch pure Gier leergemacht wird. Vor allem weil es sich nicht um Satzforellen, sondern um einen sich natürlich vermehrenden Bestand handelt. Dem Bach als Ganzes wird es nichts ausmachen da er Unmengen von Nachwuchs produziert und im großen/ganzen sehr schwierig zu beangeln ist. Ich kann meine Forellen auch an anderen Abschnitten fangen. Aber es soll niemand glauben dass ich diese Streckenabschnitte preisgebe.
> 
> Case


 
@Case hatte ich auch schon und Deine Einstellung ist super , manche sind so geil auf Fisch das sie monatelang ihre Frau zu Hause im Bett vergessen obwohl das Feuer im Ofen brennt |supergri 

Klappe immer schon zu #6


----------



## Bambine (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ahhhhhhhhh ... konnte heute meinen ersten Hecht landen. Eins vornweg ich kann keine Fotos anbieten.
Der Hecht ist ca 80cm, Gewicht unbekannt, und schwimmt wieder. Als Erinnerung habe ich mir einen blutigen Finger geholt. Ich war auf Barsch aus und entsprechend war die Ausrüstung, 10er Fireline (mit Stahlvorfach- ein Glück !) auf eine kleine Rolle von Abu, Rute war ein Quantum Crypton -35g, Köder war ein Spinner Myran TonyZ  12g in Gold - normalerweise benutze ich kleinere Spinner, aber die habe ich schon alle versenkt und noch keinen Nachschub. 
Es war sensationell, vorallem weil mein grösster Fisch bisher so ca 30cm (Barsch) war. Nachdem ich den Fisch wieder freigelassen hatte und eine Zigarette geraucht hatte, hatte ich plötzlich keine Lust mehr zu angeln, ich sass noch ein wenig am Ufer und ging dann heim (es war etwas kalt |supergri). Geht es nur mir so ?


----------



## FreeLee (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bambine: Na herzliches Petri zum Hecht. Das macht doch richtig Spass, nen 80er Hecht an so leichtem Gerät zu führen, oder wat??? #6 

PS: Es ist wirklich kalt draußen. Meine Fingerspitzen sind von gestern früh immernoch taub. Hatte einen dicken 75er Hecht und nen 60er Brassen. Beide auf ein und den selben *Wobbler*! #d 

@ Veit: Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr da alle so mutmaßt. Ich wette, das was Du von den Bildern rausgeschnitten hast, war ein befestigtes Ufer, 50 andere Angler und ein Typ aufm Fahrrad der da zwischen rumgondelt, und die nächsten "2 Stunden" abkassiert. Das würde erklären, warum Du so viele gleichgroße Hechte fängst. Von wegen, "zurückgesetzt".
|muahah: 

Nichts für ungut. Mein Top-Schleiengewässer ist auch ein mehr oder weniger gut gehütetes Familiengeheimnis.

Carpe Noctem . . .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bambine schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhh ... konnte heute meinen ersten Hecht landen. Eins vornweg ich kann keine Fotos anbieten.
> Der Hecht ist ca 80cm, Gewicht unbekannt, und schwimmt wieder. Als Erinnerung habe ich mir einen blutigen Finger geholt. Ich war auf Barsch aus und entsprechend war die Ausrüstung, 10er Fireline (mit Stahlvorfach- ein Glück !) auf eine kleine Rolle von Abu, Rute war ein Quantum Crypton -35g, Köder war ein Spinner Myran TonyZ 12g in Gold - normalerweise benutze ich kleinere Spinner, aber die habe ich schon alle versenkt und noch keinen Nachschub.
> Es war sensationell, vorallem weil mein grösster Fisch bisher so ca 30cm (Barsch) war. Nachdem ich den Fisch wieder freigelassen hatte und eine Zigarette geraucht hatte, hatte ich plötzlich keine Lust mehr zu angeln, ich sass noch ein wenig am Ufer und ging dann heim (es war etwas kalt |supergri). Geht es nur mir so ?


 

Petri zu Deinen tollen Fang#6 #6 #6


----------



## Adrian* (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Freelee

coole signatur! #6


----------



## Birger (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, war am WE 2 Tage los zum Twistern. Samstag einen Wettbewerb gegen meinen Vater gemacht, Gummi gegen Köfi. Er hatte 2 Ruten mit Köfi draußen liegen, ich nur getwistert. Er hat einen 72er Hecht, ich ca. 15 Zander gefangen (hab nachher nicht mehr mitgezählt).
Heute nochmal alleine los, erst ging so gut wie garnichts, dann fing die Strömung etwas an und die Zander kamen in Beißlaune, nochmal 3 nachgelegt, 3 Barsche und einen 60er Hecht. Leider alles in der letzten halben Stunde und ich musste los, son schiet...
Ein paar wenige Fotos hab ich sogar gemacht, gibts später.


----------



## Birger (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*







Und ein quer gehakter, kommt auch mal vor, aber nur sehr selten:


----------



## DAN (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich wollte diese Woche noch mal versuchen einen ordentlichen Zander zu fangen, unter Berücksichtigung der Tipps die mir hier im Board gegeben wurden. Also morgens um 6 Uhr raus aus dem Bett. Sachen gepackt und gefrühstückt. Um 7 Uhr aufs Fahrrad und ab zum See. Pünktlich zur Dämmerung war ich dann an meiner Stelle und warf 2 Angeln mit Köfi raus. Nach 1,5 Stunden mehreren neuen Auswürfen und ständig neuen Versuchen das Boot ordentlich zu ankern holte ich die 2 Köfiangeln ohne Biss frustriert wieder rein. Ich versuchte es mit einem neuen größeren 16cm Kopyto. Nachdem ich halb eingeholt hatte bemerkte ich seltsame Geräusche von meiner Rolle, ich dachte schon die ist kaputt, aber es war nur Eis am Schnurlaufröllchen wie sich später herausstellte. Als der Gummi genau unterm Boot war entschloss ich genau nachzuschauen. Als ich gerade da rumfummele geht ein starker Ruck durch die Rute. Ich versuchte noch anzuschlagen aber die Rute war bereits senkrecht in meiner Hand und meine andere Hand an dem Schnurlaufröllchen. Also war der Fisch weg ehe ich einen Anschlag setzten konnte.
Nein denke ich. Ich lasse den Gummifisch noch mal auf und ab tanzen und tatsächlich der zweite Biss aber der Anschlag geht ins leere. Dann montiere ich schnell den 8 cm Kopyto von letzter Woche (11 Zander) aber trotz mehrer Würfe kein Biss. Den großen Bruder wieder ran und siehe da erster Wurf gleich wieder ein Biss aber der Anhieb geht jedoch wieder ins leere. Die Anker hielten einfach nicht und ich beschloss noch ein paar Runden zu drehen. Anker hoch und Motor los. Keine weiteren Bisse mehr. Also entschließe ich frustriert nach Hause zu fahren. Den Gummi zupfe ich noch hinterher. Und gerade als ich mit starkem Gegenwind kämpfe Biss. Der Anschlag sitzt diesmal und ich ziehe den Fisch vom Grund. Kein großer denke ich gerade als sich plötzlich Gegenwehr zeigt. Starker Widerstand und Schläge in der Rute. Das ist ein guter denke ich. Als ich ihn kurze Zeit später an der Oberfläche habe und ihn sehe:
WOW ein schöner!!
Kurzer Blick zur Seite und „NEIN“ Kescher schon eingepackt.
Also los Kescher wieder raus nebenbei den Fisch beschäftigen.
Als der Kescher endlich aufgebaut ist kann der Fisch auch gelandet werden und nachdem ich ihn getötet habe kann ich mich in meinen Campingstuhl zurücklehnen und meinen Triumph zelebrieren. Es folgten noch 2 weitere Zander die aber zu klein waren (ca 50 cm) die fielen mir wieder aus der Hand sodass sie schonend wieder im Wasser landeten. Der grosse jedoch bescherte mir und meiner Familie ein köstliches Abendessen!


Denny


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Yäääääääääääääs! Gluckwunsch Denny! Da sieht mans wieder, nur die harten komm´in Garten!!! Ich war dieses WE leider zu weich, hab rausgeguckt und 30cm Schnee - ne, bleibste im Bett!:m 

LG by Andy


----------



## DAN (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke Danke

ja bei dem Mistwetter minus 2 grad celsius starker Wind und Schneetreiben. Meine Mutter schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf aber es hat sich gelohnt war zwar durchgefroren aber glücklich

Denny


----------



## kanalbulle (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil - schönes Geschoß #6
Wie groß war er denn ?


----------



## DAN (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

danke hab ich ja ganz vergessen

74cm und 3,6 Kg

Denny


----------



## Veit (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War eben mal auf die schnelle Nummer für ne Stunde draußen.
Eisige Hände, leider auch viel Eis auf dem Wasser, aber da wo kein war ging auch was.
Ein Hecht von gut 50 cm auf kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker. Erst kam er hinterher und drehte vorm Ufer ab, dann warf ich schnell hinter und nach drei Kurbelumdrehungen hatte ich ihn. Jetzt hat das Wasser ihn wieder.
Auf dem Rückweg wechselte ich nochmal auf Salmo "Perch"-WObbler und nach kurzer Zeit zuppelte es wieder. Aber bloß zaghaft, denn es war nur ein Barsch.


----------



## Adrian* (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

So kennen wir dich  #6
Alles auf Rauch silber metallic?
Ist das größe D oder E?


----------



## Birger (28. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian:
rauch ging gut, obwohl es bedeckt und nicht ganz klares Wasser war. Kopyto in weiß war top und die Eagle Claw Gufis in rosa und, wie fast immer, flieder. Der hat mir Sonntag Vormittag noch den Tag gerettet.
Turbo in größe D (mit nem E Kopf) und Attractor in E. Kopyto in 8cm.

Und, ob wer es glaubt oder nicht, der Anglers Edge hatte mit seiner Beißzeitvoraussage recht. Bisher lag er immer ganz gut.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

birger fängt auch nur in seinem zanderpuff zu hause, sonst auch nicht. eigentlich fängt er eh immer nur die ollen pumpen, der hat noch nie nen zander außwärts gefangen, immer nur im puff :-D   und wie man sieht, sie beißen auf alles, wie die forellen im puff :-D


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Aber nur genau so kann man viel lehrnen....

@Birger

Was haste für das teil bezahlt?
Ich hab mich da auch mal mit Bubbel drüber unterhalten,
wär nicht verkehrt son teil...


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> birger fängt auch nur in seinem zanderpuff zu hause, sonst auch nicht. eigentlich fängt er eh immer nur die ollen pumpen, der hat noch nie nen zander außwärts gefangen, immer nur im puff :-D und wie man sieht, sie beißen auf alles, wie die forellen im puff :-D


 
Ich weiß auch wer heiß auf Zanderpuffangeln ist...du Neider.
Wir werden im Februar ja sehen, wer des Zanderpuffangelns mächtig ist :q .


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian:
1. ich angel in einem ganz normalen Fluss, nix Puff oder so. Schwieriges Angeln, die Flöten die neben mir stehen und auch was vom Kuchen wollen hängen oft ganz schön durch. 
2. Der Edge hat 40€ gekostet, ist ganz witzig aber wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden sollte, würd ich mir dafür lieber Kunstköder kaufen. Man braucht ihn nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

kann man sich das teil noch irgendwo angucken im i-net oder haste dir das so besorgt?

Ich kenn doch deine bilder und weiss dadurch auch wo du so fischst...
Bei uns sieht's hier ganz anders aus, ich muss mir hier den ...... abfischen und sämliche tricks anwenden um überhaupt mal en paar Barsche zu erwischen...
Unsere Strecken hier sind so arm an Raubfischen aber was will man machen...
Gibt aber auch ausnahmetage...


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Adrian:
> 2. Der Edge hat 40€ gekostet, ist ganz witzig aber wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden sollte, würd ich mir dafür lieber Kunstköder kaufen. Man braucht ihn nicht unbedingt.



bin ja nich neugierig:q .. aber hab mir trotzdem mal durchgelesen beim angel-ussat...ist das ding echt gut?? sowas könnt ich gebrauchen..ich hab da nich so ein gefühl für wann ein guter oder schlechter tag, gutes oder schlechtes wetter,gute oder schlechte uhrzeit ist...wär das was für mich??
(sorry wenn ich mich mal so unaufgefordert in euer gespräch einmisch :q)


----------



## Veit (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich könnte sowas nicht gebrauchen. Wenn ich eh (fast) jeden Tag angeln gehe, merke ich sowieso ob es gut oder schlecht beißt.


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte sowas nicht gebrauchen. Wenn ich eh (fast) jeden Tag angeln gehe, merke ich sowieso ob es gut oder schlecht beißt.



jetzt bitte nich mit dem kopf schütteln, aber ich fahr immer 500km weit um zu angeln |rolleyes da würd ich so ein ding zu haus deponieren und wenn die mama anruft und sacht: "mein jung, et beisst" dann fahr ich schnell ma en wochenende zum fischeln :q


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das Ding gibts (oder gabs) bei Angel Ussat, es ist günstiger geworden weil ein Nachfolgermodell jetzt rausgekommen ist. Wie gesagt, bisher lag er vor allem mit den Uhrzeiten des Tages ganz gut, vielleicht Zufall, vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur gut. Ich will noch kein festes Urteil abgeben, weil ich dafür erst zu wenig los war und es probiert habe. Ich kenne auch welche, die Probleme mit den Battrien haben, die scheinen sehr schnell zu verbrauchen, bei mir nicht der Fall.
Was dieses Gerät nicht berechnen kann sind Gewässerspezifische Gegebenheiten, wie der Beginn der Strömung, Windverhältnisse. Also noch betrachte ich es ehrlich gesagt kritisch.


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

wenn du es nimmer haben willste teste ich es gern für dich weiter....hehehehe:q


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich guck mir das teil jetzt mal an, wie funktionier das den?
Du machst das an und dann? Was zeigt dir das an?


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit: das ist der Punkt, viele haben eh nur selten Zeit zum Angeln, die gehen dann wenn sie Zeit haben, egal was der Apparat ansagt. Wenn ich gehe dann bin ich eh fast den ganzen Tag los und merke dann ja, ob es beißt oder nicht. Hätte ich allerdings die Möglichkeit, nur kurz mal ans Wasser zu gehen, ist so ein Gerät vielleicht gut.


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: 
du machst ihn an, stellst Datum und Längen/Breitengrade ein. Dann misst er den Luftdruck (immer, egal ob er an oder aus ist, damit er auch die Veränderung mitbekommt), Mondstand, Sonnenstand usw. daraus berechnet er dann, ob die Fische beißen auf einer Skala von 1-10. Das zeigt er dann für jetzt und die nächsten 4h an. Außerdem gibts eine Vorhersage für einen Zeitpunkt deiner Wahl (je weiter der in der Zukunft liegt, desto ungenauer wahrscheinlich). Automatische Unwetterwarnung ist auch dabei, die geht auch los, wenn das Gerät aus ist (man kann die Funktion auch abstellen).


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und dat soll funktionieren?
mmmh, ich hab mir das mal beim Ussat durchgelesen...
Und die breitengrade stehen aber auch im gerät und man muss nur entsprechend seine position eingeben?
Hat's den bis jetzt immer so ein bisschen gestimmt was das so angezeigt hat oder war's oft nur müll was das so verzapft hat?


----------



## Ghanja (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Längen- und Breitengrade musst du selber ermitteln und dementsprechend eingeben. Solange du dich dann in einem Umkreis von 40 km bewegst ist aber alles ok.


----------



## Veit (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Rabiaat: In deinem Fall kann ich das natürlich wirklich nachvollziehen. Ansonsten kann ichs aber auch mal verkraften, wenn ich ein, zwei oder zur Not auch drei Mal keinen Hecht fange (dann werde ich langsam wütend), denn umsomehr freut man sich dann wenn es endlich wieder klappt und man dann vielleicht wieder drei Mal hintereinander was fängt.


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Ghanja

Also heisst das das ich jetzt hier erst Breitengrade usw. auf karten und im i-net suchen müsste.
Kann man die auch im gerät speichern oder jedesmal neu eingeben?


----------



## Birger (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Also die Längen und Breitengrade musst du dir aus dem Internet suchen (oder nem Atlas), die Topoprafische Höhe über NN muss auch dazu. Wie gesagt, bisher stimmt es. Was ich allerdings komisch finde: es beißen ja nicht alle Fischarten bei gleichem Wetter gleichgut. Zander z.B. mag es , wenn die Temperatur plötzlich fällt im Sommer, Wels absolut nicht. Allerdings sind Hecht, Zander und Barsch vom Beißverhalten schon ähnlich und bei denen waren die Werte bisher übereinstimmend mit meinen Fangergebnissen.


----------



## Ghanja (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja, das musst du. Aber nachdem du dich ja während eines Angetages normalerweise immer in der selben Gegend aufhalten wirst, reicht eine einmalige Eingabe. Die Koordinaten bleiben auch nach Abschalten erhalten. Das Speichern von mehreren Standorten (wie z.B. bei einem GPS-System) ist nicht möglich. Da muss der gute alte Zettel eben herhalten.


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger & andere

Dann mal danke für eure info's, werd mir das aufjedenfall mal überlegen, wäre ne idee für Weihnachten 
Also es hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber naja.....

aber "Topoprafische Höhe über NN " *??*


----------



## Ghanja (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da hat aber einer in Erdkunde gepennt - ist die Höhe über dem Meeresspiegel.


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Erkunde hatte ich in der Grundschule! Wer weiss da schon noch was von?!
Bei mir dreht sich im moment alles um Leitungen, Gasgeräte usw....


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Ghanja
> 
> Also heisst das das ich jetzt hier erst Breitengrade usw. auf karten und im i-net suchen müsste.
> Kann man die auch im gerät speichern oder jedesmal neu eingeben?


bei google earth kriegste die koordinaten sehr einfach und sehr detailliert #6
und das nur durch maus schubsen #h


----------



## Ghanja (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Am Besten gehts hier. #6


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten gehts hier. #6



boah...pervers die seite :q ich dachte so ein kuhkaff wie Bergzow (wo ich 20 Jahre lang aufgewachsen bin) würd da nich zu finden sein....aber es ist da... |bla:|bla: echt krass


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Ghanja

Ne echt gute seite!
Damit hätte sich dann die suche auch schon erledigt...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> boah...pervers die seite :q ich dachte so ein kuhkaff wie Bergzow (wo ich 20 Jahre lang aufgewachsen bin) würd da nich zu finden sein....aber es ist da... |bla:|bla: echt krass



hehehhehe alleine diese Aussage bestätigt mir Deine Aussage bzgl. Kuhkaff 
"Approximate population for 7 km radius from this point: 6866"

hab aber grad mal bei mir geschaut & da scheints bissl zu hapern mit diesen Aussagen.
Ist bei uns ganz arg daneben !


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> hehehhehe alleine diese Aussage bestätigt mir Deine Aussage bzgl. Kuhkaff
> "Approximate population for 7 km radius from this point: 6866"
> 
> hab aber grad mal bei mir geschaut & da scheints bissl zu hapern mit diesen Aussagen.
> Ist bei uns ganz arg daneben !



das ist für *Bergzow* auch etwas daneben....die meinten wahrscheinlich 70km Radius....hehehehehe :q:q:q:q
ABER: großes plus für Bergzow ist: hundert meter durch den Garten zu nem alten Kanalarm...5 fahrradminuten zum elbe-havel-kanal.5-autominuten zur elbe und jede Menge Seen im nahen Umfeld...und alle Gewässer mit sehr gutem Bestand!!! Da ich in Düsseldorf wohn und arbeite nehm ich die idylle und ruhe gern in kauf #6


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kann das teil dann auch für'n see das beissverhalten bestimmen?


----------



## Ghanja (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich bin dafür, die Diskussion hier weiter zu führen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63954&highlight=anglers+edge
Wir wollen ja ned den Raubfisch-Thread missbrauchen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: ich mache nur spaß, birger ist mein ein udn alles, ohne den würde ich hier in göttingen verrecken  ohne ihn geh ich schon gar nicht mehr angeln.

er hat das schon drauf mit den zandern, keine frage!!! 

mfg


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Darunter kann man jetzt auch mehr verstehen 
Aber mir war das schon klar!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab mir heute Kopytos gekauft. Ich denke mal dass ich es mal am Wochenende mit ihnen an der Elbe testen werde.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na dann hoffen wir mal dass du damit was vernünftiges endlich fängst!!! petri heil....


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute war ich nochmal in Holland mit Boardi Naish unterwegs.
Wir hatten einige Bisse und Aussteiger.
Naish konnte leider keinen landen. Ich aber 3 Zander.
Für die 4 Stunden Angelzeit ein relativ gutes resultat#6 

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/4798/cimg5558boot2on.jpg

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/6124/cimg5560boot0qe.jpg

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7303/cimg5562boot5pm.jpg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

klasse Zander.Warst mit Gummi oder Wobbler.Wenn welche#c


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke

Gummi. Aber Vertikal vom Boot aus.
genauer Köder war ein Kopyto River in 12cm.( Farbe Perl Weiss)


Ist einfach zu geil, wenn die Zander in den fast ungeführten und fast leblosen Köder reinknallen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hoffen wir mal dass du damit was vernünftiges endlich fängst!!! petri heil....


 
Also ich finde schon dass mein 55cm Hecht den einen Samstag was Vernünftiges war. Kann ja nicht jeder gleich nach 2 Monaten(bei mir sinds jetzt 2 Monate) Raubfischangeln nen 60er 70er 80er Hecht fangen. Das Glück hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Außerdem fand ich meine 33cm und 35cm Barsche auch schon recht gut. Jedenfalls habe ich mich da drüber sehr gefreut. Danke dir aber für dein Petri.....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@the doctor: petri! habe mit vertikal angeln noch keine erfahrung. wie angelt ihr da? einfach runterlassen, also direkt vorm boot und dann den köder nur anheben? ankern oder driften? sind die chancen da wirklich größer, oder nur so ne andere technik halt?

mfg


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls habe ich mich da drüber sehr gefreut. .....


 

Das ist doch die Hauptsache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 
Grösser als jeder gefangene Fisch ist nun mal die Freude 
und so soll es sein.#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

wollr karpfenchamp ja auch net angreifen!!! ich freu mich auch über jeden fisch, größe ja leider nicht ausssuchbar, nur ich meine, ein richtig dicker und den wollen wir ja alle hat keine 55 sonder etwas mehr, und den wünsch ich natürlich neben mir auch karpfenchamp..und euch anderen natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@the doctor: hast mich hoffentlich nicht vergessen...


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor: petri! habe mit vertikal angeln noch keine erfahrung. wie angelt ihr da? einfach runterlassen, also direkt vorm boot und dann den köder nur anheben? ankern oder driften? sind die chancen da wirklich größer, oder nur so ne andere technik halt?
> 
> mfg


 
Also,

Jetzt im Winter ziehen die Fische in die Tiefe.
Dort kommt man nur sehr schwer mit Wobblern drann. Und selbst, wenn man mit Wobblern drann käme,würden diese zu schnell laufen.
Der Futterfisch wird auch mit zunehmender Kälte träger und so sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auch jetzt der Angelköder verhalten.
Der Vorteil ist zu dem auch noch, dass man den Grund Meter für Meter abtastet.
Im Frühling und Sommer wird aktiver gefischt.
Besser ist dann teilweise der Wobbler
Aber jetzt im Winter schläft die Köderführung etwas ein.
Der Gummifisch wird vom driftendem Boot senkrecht abgelassen bis zum Grund. Dann leicht anheben und immer mal wieder ablassen, bis man den Grund wieder spürt.
Mit dem Boot wird dann sehr langsam eine Strecke abgefahren.(E-Motor)
Wichtig dabei ist es immer im Konntakt zum Grund zu bleiben.Die Schnur darf max. im 70 Grad Winkel zur Rute stehen. 
Meisst sind Jigköpfe bis 30gr. nötig.


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @the doctor: hast mich hoffentlich nicht vergessen...


 
Und ganz wichtig ist es, die Fische ganz langsam nach oben zu ziehen.
Da bei grösseren Tiefen die Gefahr besteht, dass die Zander und Barsche den Druck nicht ausgeglichen bekommen.
Das Resultat ist dann  Glupschaugen und raushängen des Magensack`s
Dann muss der Fisch abgeschlagen werden.

Die 3 Fische haben alles super überstanden.
Der Grössere hat zwar dicke Augen, aber der Magensack war noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Adrian* (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Ich denke Vertikal Jiggend ist erfolgreicher!
Du lässt dich schön driften, und ziehst den Köder (Gummifisch & Twister) einige meter hinter'm Boot lang und hebst nur die Rute an.
Durch die drift springt der Köder dann über'n Grund, wie als wenn du vom Ufer aus fischst...
Ist allerdings mehr für'n Fluss da man im See nicht oft so ne schnelle drift bekommt.
Ich fische oft so im Laacher See wenn ordentlich Wind ist, da kriegt das Boot richtig Speed drauf, was auch sehr gut ist sich so am Kraut ne ganze strecke driften zu lassen und dann mit Wobbler'n werfen....


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

glückwunsch marci und ein dickes petri gruß rolf


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Marcel.....zu den schönen Zandern.

Kannst Du mir evtl. ein oder 2 Bilder mailen mit Angabe vom Gewicht, Fangtag und Fangort?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@doctor: gut, danke für dir infos. ich sehe nur probleme, wenn man blind irgendwo driftet, oder? also  mit echolot die löcher gezielt befischen, meinste das is nicht sinnvoller? mein see hat ein loch von 12 metern und sonst so um die sieben draußen, dann noch paar kanten. lohnt da nicht, die drift methode, oder? 
wie sieht dein gewässer da aus, bzw. wie tief standen die zander?
das mit den augen is krass, hab ich schon gesehen ;-) 
mfg


----------



## Regentaucher (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Und ganz wichtig ist es, die Fische ganz langsam nach oben zu ziehen.
> Da bei grösseren Tiefen die Gefahr besteht, dass die Zander und Barsche den Druck nicht ausgeglichen bekommen.
> Das Resultat ist dann  Glupschaugen und raushängen des Magensack`s
> Dann muss der Fisch abgeschlagen werden.
> ...



Klasse Einstellung, so muss das sein #6 

Dickes Petri zu den Zandern, Marcel|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Doctor, als erstes PETRI zu den feinen Tieren ! So pralle sind die Augen beim ersten aber gar nicht .. denke alles im Rahmen 



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> Jetzt im Winter ziehen die Fische in die Tiefe.
> Dort kommt man nur sehr schwer mit Wobblern drann. Und selbst, wenn man mit Wobblern drann käme,würden diese zu schnell laufen.
> ...



Man kommt schon mit Wobblern in die Tiefen ... auch eine langsame Führung funktioniert dann noch sehr gut. Jedoch ist es eventuell fängiger, sich der Vertikalen Methode anzunehmen, wie Du schon sagtest. Um diese jedoch vollkommen richtig auszuführen, bedarf es zweierlei Dinge ... 1) einem wirklich gefühlvollen Händchen 2) ein mindestens genauso gefühlvolles Rütchen. Wozu das beides ? Natürlich kommt es beim Vertikalfischen immer wieder mal vor, dass die Fische hammerhart in die Rute, bzw. auf den Köder knallen, doch in der Regel, ist es gerade bei Zandern so, dass sie den Köder sehr gefühvoll nehmen. Die geflochtene Schnur gibt diesen minimalen Impuls natürlich sehr gut weiter, jedoch verpufft dieser kläglich, wenn mit zu weichen, oder zu mächtigen strammen Ruten gefischt wird. Daher sollte man einen Kompromiss bilden, zwischen gefühlvollem & hartem Blank. Es gibt ettliche Modelle am Markt, jene nennen möchte ich nun nicht unbedingt.
Auch sollte zur Meisterung der Aktivität des Köders die Rute nicht allzu lang ausfallen. Denn je länger die Rute, umso größer der Hebel & umso schwieriger das Handling, gerade vom Boot aus, beim Lösen des Fisches. Genutzt werden zumeist Ruten zwischen 1,60-2,40m. Ich selber fische Ruten in der Länge 1,80m & 2,10m & komme damit bestens zurecht.
Die Köder können entweder Gummis jeglicher Art sein, oder aber sogenannte Zocker oder Blattpilker. Fängig ist alles & obliegt der eigenen Auswahllaune.
Ich würde nicht pauschal sagen, dass Köpfe von 30gr Gewicht von Nöten sind, denn oftmals & gerade bei ruhigem Wetter können diese weitaus kleiner gewählt werden. Dies ist ebenfalls eine pers. Erfahrung & sollte getestet werden.
Das A&O ist es, den ständigen Kontakt zum Köder zu halten, AUCH beim Absinken lassen des Köders! Denn eine sehr hohe Rate der Bisse geschieht just in diesem Moment! Auch sehe ich es ein wenig anders wie der Doctor & finde pers. dass ein Winkel von 45 Grad schon viel zu hoch ist. Ich will ja vertikal fischen & nicht diagonal 
Somit sollte Eure Schnur schon möglichst senkrecht in Richtung Wasseroberfläche verlaufen. Dies alleine gewährt den 100%igen direkten Draht zum Geschehen in der Tiefe.
Besonders hilfreich, gerade in den kalten Monaten, können die großen versammelten Futterfischschwärme sein, die fast in jedem Gewässer mit Hilfe eines Echolotes auszumachen sind. Nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn das Gewässer wie leer erscheint, irgendwo werdet Ihr auf riesige Wolken stossen. DORT, bzw. in unmittelbarer Nähe, solltet ihr unbedingt Eure Köder vertikal anbieten.
Und mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit, bleiben sie nicht lange unbeobachtet 

Anbei ein paar Aufnahmen von jenen Schwärmen oder Fischen die in der Nähe oder unter solchen Schwärmen den Köder genommen haben.


----------



## Raabiat (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@MeRiDiAn
mal zum Thema vertikal Angeln....
ich würd das auch gern mal probieren, habe aber nur ein Gewässer mit geringen Tiefen zur Verfügung...hab auch mit dem Echolot ml gute Fische ausmachen können. 
Wie gut funktioniert denn das Vertikalangeln in Gewässern mit max. Tiefe von 3,00 bis 4,00m???
Ich hab dann angst das ich die Fischli schon mit dem Boot verjag. Ausserdem verdrücken sich die Weissfische lieber in den Kanalarm mit ner max. Tiefe von 1,50-1,70m und da lohnt sich das dann wohl garnich oder??
Kannst du mir ne Empfehlung für Gewässertiefen etc. geben???

In unserer Landesfischereiordnung steht das Schleppangeln verboten ist. Impliziert das die Aussage das ich nur vom verankerten Boot angeln darfg oder bleibt mir da Auslegungsspielraum fürs Driften???
(vielmehr sollte der Auslegungsspielraum auch von der WaSchuPo akzeptiert werden :m)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger, dann danke für die Vertikalertipps!

@Meridian: Wasn mit dem Hecht? Hat da einer ohne Stahl gefischt?(mein nich dich!)
Ansonsten super Bilder!!!#6 

LG by Andy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> @MeRiDiAn
> mal zum Thema vertikal Angeln....
> ich würd das auch gern mal probieren, habe aber nur ein Gewässer mit geringen Tiefen zur Verfügung...hab auch mit dem Echolot ml gute Fische ausmachen können.
> Wie gut funktioniert denn das Vertikalangeln in Gewässern mit max. Tiefe von 3,00 bis 4,00m???
> ...



Schleppen verboten bedeutet, auch driften verboten ! Du MUSST vom verankerten Boot angeln !

Das mit der Tiefe wollte ich eigentlich auch anfügen, hab ich aber vergessen 
Auf jeden Fall KEINE Angst vor flachen Gewässer. Selbst in Gewässern mit 3m Tiefe haben wir bereits erfolgreich vertikal gefischt ! Ich würde zwar nicht unbedingt mit einem Beziner anrücken, aber so ein E-Motor leistet einfach für diese Art des Fischens die beste Hilfe.

Ich würde gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht auf einzelne Sicheln fischen, denn wer garantiert Dir, dass das da unten kein Brassen oder ähnliches ist ?
Bedeutend verlässlicher sind die großen Schwärme, denn in deren Nähe treiben sich die Räuber herum. Wie ein Schwanz ziehen sie diese manchmal hinterher. Bei uns wandern diese Weissfischschwärme eigentlich sehr stark, sind also in der gesamten Menge relativ aktiv. Ankern wäre daher bei uns eine schlechte Wahl, aber auch dieses stört die Fische nicht sonderlich, wenn er sachte herab gelassen wird.

1,50m wird schon ein wenig knapp, zumal dann auch das Köderspiel nur noch begrenzt funktioniert. Zum Beispiel fischen wir die Köder wie folgt. Entweder monotone kurze, aber sachte Hüpfer mit einer Höhe von ca. 20-30cm. Sollte dies über lange Zeit keine Bisse bringen, den Köder ruhig mal 1m-1,50m anheben, nach Möglichkeit direkt in den Schwarm heben & dann langsam wieder bis auf den Grund senken. Schon oft konnten wir Fische auf diese Weise fangen & gerade dann, wenn sich der Schwarm eine gewisse Höhe über dem Grund befunden hat. Denn oftmals lauern dann die Räuber unter ihrer Beute & ein "Fischlein" das aus dem Schwarm nach unten taumelt erscheint wie leichte Beute. Sollte dieser Abstand sehr hoch sein, ruhig den Köder mal bis in den Schwarm kurbeln & dann unter jenem fischen & nicht direkt am Grund.

Ich kann pauschal nicht sagen, welche Tiefe eine gute ist. Kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheiten an 
Wir fischen in ca. 8-10m Tiefe.



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meridian: Wasn mit dem Hecht? Hat da einer ohne Stahl gefischt?(mein nich dich!)
> Ansonsten super Bilder!!!#6



Kannst ruhig mich ansprechen  jop fische nunmal mit HardMono & habe keinen einzigen Fisch verloren !

basti


----------



## DAN (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

ich kann nachvollziehen dass die Rute nicht zu weich sein darf aber warum nicht zu hart. Gerade dann verschluckt der Blank keine Bewegung des Köders und kein noch so kleines Zucken. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Und warum darf die Rute nicht 3m lang sein ?? Ich selbst angele (aufgrund meines knappen Budget) immer mit nur einer Rute und kann wollte mir bis jetzt keine kürzere leisten. Ausserdem kommt doch der Anhieb beser durch da mehr Weg zurückgelegt wird? oder ?

Ich würde mich über Argumente diesbezüglich freuen.

Denny


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ruhig mich ansprechen  jop fische nunmal mit HardMono & habe keinen einzigen Fisch verloren !


 
Oh - hab ich nicht drauf geachtet - ich mein nur weil der doch 2 Köder im Maul hat - oder hab ich noch Restblut im Alkohol vom Glühschwein gestern...|kopfkrat :q :q :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nachvollziehen dass die Rute nicht zu weich sein darf aber warum nicht zu hart. Gerade dann verschluckt der Blank keine Bewegung des Köders und kein noch so kleines Zucken. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Und warum darf die Rute nicht 3m lang sein ?? Ich selbst angele (aufgrund meines knappen Budget) immer mit nur einer Rute und kann wollte mir bis jetzt keine kürzere leisten. Ausserdem kommt doch der Anhieb beser durch da mehr Weg zurückgelegt wird? oder ?
> 
> Ich würde mich über Argumente diesbezüglich freuen.



Oje ich komme heute wohl gar nicht mehr zum arbeiten 

Zu hart stand in Zusammenhang mit mächtig .. das heisst, dass ich mich nicht mit einer ausgewiesenen Hechtrute zum Vertiaklfischen einfinden brauche, da Du mit solch einer Rute garantiert NICHT alle Bisse wahrnimmst. Weiterhin fördert eine zu straffe Rute, dass kein gefühlvolles Drillen mehr gewährleistet wird & es zu vielen Aussteigern kommen kann. Wie gesagt, ein Kompromiss zwischen beiden Ruten ist ideal !

Eine zu lange Rute ist mehr als ungeeignet & 3m wären mir viel zu lang.
Um mit einer 3m Rute den Köder 30cm zu heben, bedarf es bedeutend mehr Anstrengung, als dies bei einer 1,80m langen Rute der Fall ist. Auch kann ich ein flottes Hintereinanderzuppeln mit einer 3m langen Gerte wohl vergessen. Stell Dir das doch mal geistig vor ... eine kurze Rute hat einen viel kürzeren Hebel & kann somit viel schneller & direkter agieren. Ist zudem bedeutend leichter & wer den ganzen Tag vertikal fischt, weiss, dass dies nicht ohne ist.
Der Anhieb kommt ebenfalls mit einer kürzeren Rute viel besser durch, denn die Rute kann blitzschnell, also schneller als die lange, geführt werden.
Auch kann ich den Fisch viel leichter mit der Kurzen aufnehmen, indem ich sie kurz aufrichte. Mit der langen Peitsche hast Du 3m Schnur zwischen Spitze & Fisch im Idealfall & das ist noch reichlich Bewegungsraum für diesen.

basti

p.s.: Andy ? Hecht - 2 Köder ???? Meinst Du etwa meinen Finger ? ^^


----------



## DAN (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

OK

das klingt einleuchtend. Dann muss ich mich wohl nochmal umschauen und mein Weihnachtsgeld investieren.

Auf jeden Fall besten Dank für deine Antwort

Denny


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Andy ? Hecht - 2 Köder ???? Meinst Du etwa meinen Finger ? ^^


 
arbeiten - meinst du ich arbeite???:q ich nüchter mich hier aus...#h 

Finger? Ne, den kann ich erkennen - aber direkt darüber ist der Kiefer rot und wenn man noch besoffen is sieht das aus wien gufi - vergiß es, ich mach mal nen Kaffee (2 Pötte Wasser und 10 Löffel...#c :q )

Gruß by Andy:#2:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nix zu danken  im übrigen braucht so eine kleine, leichte Rute auch keine Riesenrolle als "Motor". Ich fische mit 1000 bis maximal 2000er Größen.
Besonders geeignet finde ich die Shimano Stradic FA 1000. Jene kostet nicht unbedingt die Welt & erfüllt ihre Zwecke hervorragend.

basti


----------



## the doctor (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Doctor, als erstes PETRI zu den feinen Tieren ! So pralle sind die Augen beim ersten aber gar nicht .. denke alles im Rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oje......hier wurde ja fleissig geschrieben|supergri #d |supergri 

Als Rute Fische ich ne Rozemeijer 1,90m und 16-22gr. Wg

Wie du schon sagtest, die Rute darf nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich sein!
Finde die Rozemeijer liegt genau in der Mitte.
Als Rolle habe ich die Shimano Super GT FA 1000 drauf. und ne Tufline in 6, 8KG.
Hört sich zwar viel an mit der Schnur, kenne aber keine bessere die zur Zeit in einem guten Preisleistungsverhältnis auf dem Markt ist.

30gr. Köpfe sind nicht immer erforderlich. Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Habe selber nur Jigs bis 24 gr. Meisst fische ich aber die Erie Jigs bis 21gr. und die reichen auch bei grösseren Tiefen und leichtem Wind aus.
bei 30gr. wirds schon schwieriger mit dem Einsaugen des Köders von den Fischen.
Aber die Seen bei uns weisen in der kälteren Jahreszeit leichte Strömung und Wellengang aus. Das Gewässer befindet sich in Holland.
Wer Holland kennt, weiss das das Land dort platt ist|supergri 

45 Grad- Winkel beim vertikalen?........jain......
gut...45 Grad sind schon ein bisschen krass.
Vielleicht sind ja meisst mehr bis 90 Grad.
90 Grad zu halten ist vieler Orts schwierig, da auf den Gewässern immer mit Wind zu rechnen ist.
Oft ist auch das einfache langsame ziehen des Gummifisches über Grund in einem gewissen Winkel fängig.
Einen gewissen Winkel zu haben ziehe ich auch meisst vor, denn der Gummifisch sollte ja schon ein wenig Strecke machen beim Zocken.
Hauptsache ist es aber, immer im Grundkonntakt zu bleiben.
Je grösser der Winkel wird, desto schwieriger wird es auch.

(Wir haben hier Baggerseen, welche von dem Fluss "Maas" gespeist werden, die bis zu 38m tief sind!
Und die Zander ziehen dort auch bis an die 30m Marke im Winter!
Das nenne ich tief.
Aber dort zu angeln?????!!!!!! Nur um den Fisch zu verwerten,......denn ich denke aus 30m Tife kommt kein Fisch unbeschadet hoch.

Orientieren tun wir uns auch immer an Weissfischschwärme.....ist ja klar.
Aber nicht selten rummst es, wenn Fische garnicht auf dem Echolot als Sicheln zu erkennen sind.

Ansonsten hat Meridian ja schon alles gesagt.
Will mich nicht nochmal wiederholen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

jaaaa son echolot is schon ne feine sache muss ich sagen! hätt ich auch gern, leihe mir zur zeit immer eins aus, muss mich noch entscheiden. hauptsache ich seh den grund um kanten zu finden und ich seh die schwärme...deins is mir viel zu gut ;-)

mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

mensch, mal weniger los hier, is ja echt ein Ding, normalerweise geht hier doch ein posting nach dem anderen los ;-) ich geh am we wohl mal wieder angeln, endlich etwas zeit! hoffe, das wetter spielt mit, soll ja wärmer werden aber wohl leider auch regnen, na ja, beides geht um diese jahreszeit wohl auch nicht. 
gruß


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na das sind doch super Raubfisch-Bedingungen, Bubbel! Finde ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ja, seh ich genauso...nur halt nicht die angenehmsten, mir aber egal, wenn es beißt kann ich von mir aus auch unter der einzigen wolke überhaupt stehen, aus der es schüttet oder schneit


----------



## robi_N (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Habe vor 3 Wochen ne 53er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auf nen Gummifisch.
Vor einer Woche habe ich nen 51er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auch auf Gummifisch.
Gestern habe ich nen 72er Hecht auf nen Rapaler gefangen auch an der Maas.



Eigentlich wollte ich heute auf die Plassen aber mein Kumpel hat verpennt und jetzt muss er alleine für das Boot bezahlen! Geschiet ihm recht. Ich wollte doch endlich mal wieder nen Zander fangen!


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor 3 Wochen ne 53er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auf nen Gummifisch.
> Vor einer Woche habe ich nen 51er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auch auf Gummifisch.



beim nächsten Ü50er wird hoffentlich die digicam nicht vergessen !!! #4
so einen würd ich ja auch gern mal erwischen .....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor 3 Wochen ne 53er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auf nen Gummifisch.
> Vor einer Woche habe ich nen 51er Barsch an der Maas gefangen auch auf Gummifisch.
> Gestern habe ich nen 72er Hecht auf nen Rapaler gefangen auch an der Maas.




LOL .. wie fängig ist denn solch ein RAPAL*ER* ???
Gratulation zu den PlaceboBarschen 

LOL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

also nen 53 barsch, das ist der oberhamma, ist aber jeder 50ger, einfach nur genial...wurde schon mal ein barsch von über 55 gefangen oder gar 60? also ich meine natürlich unseren heimischen barsch. ich find 53 schon unheimlich  dickes fettes petri


----------



## leipziger21 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> also nen 53 barsch, das ist der oberhamma, ist aber jeder 50ger, einfach nur genial...wurde schon mal ein barsch von über 55 gefangen oder gar 60? also ich meine natürlich unseren heimischen barsch. ich find 53 schon unheimlich  dickes fettes petri



also laut blinker ist der deutsche rekordbarsch 7 pfund,
100 gramm bei 61 zentimeter.der fänger war jürgen erler aus münster.
gefangen wurde der barsch 1989 auf einen 5er mepps im rhein bei erfelden.





quelle:www.blinker.de


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mit meinen Kumpels Benni und Christian ein bisschen Spinnfischen. Für mich wars diesmal ne Nullnummer, aber das muss ja auch mal sein. Dafür hatten meine Freunde ein bisschen Glück. Benni mit einem 54er Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker und Christian hatte immerhin ein kleines Drillerlebnis mit nem unabsichtlich von außen gehakten Schleimbatzen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Oh man endlich konnte ich mal wieder einen Fisch gefangen,es passierte heute an einer Buhne in der Elbe#6 Ich warf meinen gelben Gummifisch in die Strömung und beim 2 drehen der Rolle zuckte die Schnur.:k Der Anhieb kam wie aus der Kanone geschossen.Die Carbe Ace bog sich:g Danach brach ein kleiner Drill und ein 59cm Zander kam in den Kescher|supergri  Danach schnell Abgehakt und der Fisch ging wieder zurück Oh habe ich mich gefreut.|supergri


----------



## robi_N (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ich wusste gar nicht das das so aussergewöhnlich ist. ich war erst 3 mal an der maas. und vorher aber ich am rhein mit einem kollegen immer nur auf zander und aal geangelt. 

barsche habe ich bis jetzt nur in america gefangen wo ich 10 monate lang war und da waren die noch größer. 

die digicam nehme ich an jetzt immer mit der hecht von gestern (übrigens mein erster hecht den ich überhaupt fange) ist schon drauf. aber wir, ein kollege und ich sind sonst immer von aachen aus mit dem motorrad unterwegs und da muss man sich schon einschrenken aber die digicam sollte trozdem noch passen.

naja mal sehen ob mir noch so ein barsch unter die augen kommt dann mach ich foto!


----------



## FishHunter283 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ alle beteiligten zum Barschthema ich hatte vor einer ewigkeit auch mal ein solches riesen glück. ich habe mit nem goldfarbenden twister geangelt als es plötzlich in der rute rucke angehauen und ein 43.er barsch. den schnell nach hause gebracht dann ging es weiter gleich beim nächsten wurf wieder diesmal hing einer von 50cm. das war bisher bestimmt mein besstes erlebnis. zumal ich von raubfischangeln noch kaum ahnung hatte. ich habe leider nur nen foto von dem 43er da mein opa so freundlich war und nach dem 50er gleich gekommen ist um ihn zu schuppen und auszunehmen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				FishHunter283 schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle beteiligten zum Barschthema ich hatte vor einer ewigkeit auch mal ein solches riesen glück. ich habe mit nem goldfarbenden twister geangelt als es plötzlich in der rute rucke angehauen und ein 43.er barsch. den schnell nach hause gebracht dann ging es weiter gleich beim nächsten wurf wieder diesmal hing einer von 50cm. das war bisher bestimmt mein besstes erlebnis. zumal ich von raubfischangeln noch kaum ahnung hatte. ich habe leider nur nen foto von dem 43er da mein opa so freundlich war und nach dem 50er gleich gekommen ist um ihn zu schuppen und auszunehmen.


 
Das war doch in "Stadion Neue Welt" oder? An dem Teich da. Da hat Ronny ja mal nen 39er Barsch gefangen. Hat mir Denis erzählt.|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@leipziger: danke für die infos. hat die blinker da sone rubrik von wgeen rekorder, ja? wusst ich net. nie nachgesehen.

@robin: deswegen sagte ich ja, unsere barsche...der bass in amerika is ja nen anderer, die werden dicker, ich weiß  sind coole fische.

@veit: was sind das für kleine teiche, es ja krass  sonen hatte ich auch mal, in meinem garten ;-)

was solls, wenn fisch drin is, feine sache, können die ja nicht weg...

mfg


----------



## FishHunter283 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ kc ja und is aber lange noch nicht 43. und 50.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

barsche über 50 sind in meinen augen absolut heilig. da fängt man eher nen meterhecht oder nen 1,20 meter hecht. also ich glaube ich würde den barsch nehmen, denke ich....bin voll auf hecht aus, aber son barsch als glücklicher beifang..hamma, das foto wird gepostert ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ach ja, in der hall of fame ( klick ) gibts echt nette fische....nehme den zander...oder doch lieber den 50pfund hecht??? man, das is krass, da gewinnste eher im lotto :-D


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Fishhunter: 50er Barsch is ja voll der Hammer. Den Teich musste mir irgendwann mal zeigen, glaub ich. Da ist vielleicht noch der eine oder andere große drin.
Mein größter Barsch hatte 47 cm und ich hab ihn letztes Jahr auf den guten alten Heintzblinker gefangen. BArsche um die 40 cm fängt man eigentlich übers Jahr immer ein paar, sind für mich auch keine so außergewöhnlichen Fische, aber alles was deutlich drüber ist, wird dann schon sehr interessant. 

@ Bubbel: Da gibts auch noch breitere Stellen


----------



## FishHunter283 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit naklar kann ich dir den mal zeigen nur ob da noch was geht??? der see wurde nämlich wie ein weitere in meiner nähe abgefischt. und dazu ist er noch ziemlich verkrautet. dort haben barsche von 15cm-50cm eigentlich immer gebissen.


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Fishhunter: Die haben beim Abfischen nen 53 cm langen BArsch da drin gelassen. Das hab ich im Gefühl.    Den holen wir uns dann!


----------



## Bambine (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*






Ist der Bursche nicht prächtig ? Wurde beim Spinfischen von aussen gehakt. Gut 40cm und 1350g

Edit: oooppsss ... sorry,  falsches Forum


----------



## robi_N (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

tja dann muss man wohl sagen das ich mit meinen barschen richtig glück hatte. wusste halt nicht das das so aussergewöhnlich ist. ich habe den auf jeden fall auf nen rot-gelben 15cm shad gefangen. den fand der wohl ganz gut.

naja nächste woche gehts wieder los. mal sehen was dann geht. meine angeluhr lässt gutes erahnen! hehe


----------



## Vulkanus79 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war heute mit Gummifisch unterweg, blieb aber nur schneider |evil: 

glaubt ihr die Raubfische stehen jetzt schon tiefer ??? wo es jetzt richtig kalt geworden ist..

wollt morgen nochmal im Kanal auf Zander...zu welcher Tageszeit kann man mit bissen rechnen ? wird ja früh dunkel...
wollt mit einem 12cm kopyto los...habt ihr paar tipps und tricks???


----------



## FishHunter283 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit ok dann holen wir den


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na Veit ob du da Glück haben wirst. Ist nämlich ein Privatgrundstück wo der Teich steht. CS hat sogar erzählt jetzt ist ein Zaun drumm. War auch noch nie ein DAV Gewässer.


----------



## zander55 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Konnte heute auf einen Köderfisch an der gezupften Posenmontage, im Schönwasserteich, einen Barsch von genau 40 cm erwischen.


----------



## FishHunter283 (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ KC das gehört der stadt. Und das mit dem Zaun vom Waldsee kommt man ran und der eine zaun ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hier könnt ihr euch mal mein kleines (wahres) Wintermärchen durchlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65737


----------



## schwarzeMann (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri veit! Spannende Geschichte !!!  Mein größter war nur  85cm  lang, aber immerhin schöner Drill!!! Oder?


----------



## Adrian* (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab heute ca. 20 Barsche und ein Kaulbarsch gefangen, paar auf PB Turbotail's und welche mit der Matchrute, hab ne Barschtaktik die ganz gut funktioniert...


----------



## schwarzeMann (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Glückwunsch Adrian* zu deinen Fang:m!
Wie groß waren diese den so?  War heute mal wieder Spinnen ohne
erfolg#q !!!


----------



## Adrian* (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Unterschiedlich, so zwischen 18 und 25cm...
Bei uns im Hafen haben die Fische eigentlich keine chance mehr groß zu werden, den grund muss ich denk ich nicht hinschreiben...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: die wasserqualität soooo mieß, oder schlechte zeit zurzeit :-D


----------



## Ziegenbein (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im Hafen haben die Fische eigentlich keine chance mehr groß zu werden, den grund muss ich denk ich nicht hinschreiben...


 
Ich glaube er meinte damit das alles was an den Haken kommt entnommen wird. So wie bei mir auch. LEIDER...:v


----------



## schwarzeMann (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war am Freitag ,an einem mittelgroßen Wehr etwas Spinnenangeln ,hatte gerade mal ein Biss#d, wo bei der Gummifisch seinen Schwanz verloren hatte|kopfkrat!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri heil Veit. Dass sind ja super Fische. Ich würde mich da schon über nen 60er richtig extrem freuen aber bei denen würde ich glaube ich ausflippen vor freude.


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				schwarzeMann schrieb:
			
		

> wo bei der Gummifisch seinen Schwanz verloren hatte


War bestimmt ne schöne Hechtdame


----------



## schwarzeMann (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit#h!
Könnte sein ,kann aber auch ein großer Zander gewessen sein|kopfkrat!!??

Mfg schwarzeMann !!!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Oh das kenne ich.Schon 3 Gummis haben ihr bestes Stück verloren |rolleyes .Da was 90% ein Hecht.


----------



## vertikal (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

Sonntag fuhren mein TD aus Hagen und ich mal wieder nach Holland, um vertikal den Räubern nachzustellen. Das Wetter war beim Losfahren so mies, dass ich über die Dunkelheit froh war - ich glaub, die Nachbarn hätten uns für verrückt gehalten, bei dem Regen zum Angeln zu fahren.

In Holland angekommen keine Spur mehr von Regen. Trübes aber trockenes Wetter, mittlerer Wind und Temperaturen um die 5° waren ja schon mal nicht verkehrt.

Der erste Fisch ließ dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten: Nach einer Stunde fing ich auf einen 10 cm Kopyto in braun/grün mit viel Goldglitter einen halbstarken Hecht von 85 cm. Der Bursche war gut im Saft und lieferte an der einteiligen Godfather einen schönen Drill. Nach kurzen Fotoshooting durfte er sich wieder seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung widmen: Unvorsichtige Rotaugen und Barsche jagen!
Später gab's noch ein paar Zander zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Keine Riesen, aber Langeweile kam jedenfalls nicht auf.

Als wir gegen 19.00 wieder zu Hause ankamen, regnete es noch genauso, wie bei unserer Abfahrt am frühen Morgen. 

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@vertikal: sorry, muss dir widersprechen!!! ich bin eigentlich derjenige, der 60ger und 70ger hechte als pumpen abstempelt, vor allem, wenn sie schlank sind. dein 85 is richtig genial, wunderschönes tier, klassen foto, gleich nach dem fang schon im boot, klasse! und natürlich mein lob fürs schwimmenlassen. vorbildlich. ich hoffe ich komme am 22 oder so mal zum ersten vertikalangelgang. dazu noch die zander, toller tag.

petri heil, mfg


----------



## vertikal (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi bubbel,

danke für die Blumen.
Nochmal ein Wort zum Landen der Fische. Hat ja schon einige Diskussionen dazu gegeben. Im Letzten Jahr benutzte ich auch noch den Greifer. Nachdem ich aber einem 70er Hecht, der meinte, am Greifer wie wild zappeln zu müssen, den Unterkiefer ausgerenkt hatte, wurde das Teil eingemottet! 

Seitdem greife ich die Fische mit der Hand, nachdem sie ausgedrillt sind. Geht ganz hervorragend (kostet nur am Anfang etwas Überwindung) und ist die schonendste Methode, die ich mir vorstellen kann. Kleinere Schrammen sind Trophäen und gehören dazu!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hy Frank!

Schön, mal wieder einen Erfolgsbericht von Dir zu lesen !
Ein wirklich hübscher Sandhecht ... & sieht wirklich gut genährt aus !
Solch Drill an der Einteiligen ist schon was feines !
Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg & uns mehr Foddos & Berichte 

LG
basti


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@vertikal: ganz mein geschmack!!! mit dem kiemengriff hab ich mir auch zunächst die finger etwas zerkratzt und dann wieder zum nackengriff übergegangen. aber ja, kiemengriff muss her, versuche es mir anzugewöhnen. der greifer, mmh, war mir eh etwas suspekt und stimmt, macht sinn was du sagst, wenn der hecht zappelt, bestimmt etwas problematisch. jetzt stell dir nen 1,20m hecht vor ;-) hoffe ich kann am we wo ich bei nem kumpel bin mal wieder zuschlagen...mein letzter hecht is scho a bissel her, im november. scheiß uni eben. aber holland wär mal was, leider so weit weg....hauptsache wasser und fisch 

gruß zurück


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

klasse Story, Vertikal würd da schon gern mehr von dir lesen...

Tja, die Grips...Handlandung ist sicherlich das schonenste für den Fisch, aber nicht immer für den Angler


(geschrieben von Regentaucher, der sich schon aufs Renken-Angeln auf der Sorpe nächstes Jahr freut)


----------



## the doctor (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> (geschrieben von Regentaucher, der sich schon aufs Renken-Angeln auf der Sorpe nächstes Jahr freut)


 
ohhh....da ist ja einer Heiss!!!!!:m 

mein TD aus der Nähe war am Sonntag dort,
zu dritt hatten sie bloss 9 Renken
er hatte leider keine 

Stimmt es eigentlich, das grosse Renken Raubfische sind?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

jupp, große Renken verhalten sich zum Teil auch räuberisch. halt wie döbel und alande auch mal den spinner aufsuchen!


----------



## vertikal (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> (geschrieben von Regentaucher, der sich schon aufs Renken-Angeln auf der Sorpe nächstes Jahr freut)



@regentaucher
Meld dich früh genug - dann werden wir diesmal eine geile Renkensession auf der Sorpe hinlegen!

@basti
Ich bin übrigens Frank (oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?)

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## vertikal (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt es eigentlich, das grosse Renken Raubfische sind?




Hi Marcel,
das wär mir völlig neu; kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Auch für große Renken sind Nymphen nach wie vor die besten Köder.

Die Renken beissen im Moment in der Sorpe im Freiwasser auf etwa 35 m Wassertiefe. Im Moment scheint es aber noch ziemlich schwierig zu sein.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Doctor: jep, die Renken ab einer gewissen größe gehen sogar auch auf Wobbler. Laut erzählung von unserem Vereinsoberfuzzi.

PS: Wobbler ist unterwegs,  Bomber ist gestern gekommen.

Vertikal: jo der Basti war heut abend schon sehr müde, hat wohl die Namen verwechselt. Passiert schonmal, die haben auch gutes Bier da oben

Diesmal melde ich mich früher bei dir


----------



## the doctor (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Joooo Danke Roman!!!!#6  Der Service ist 1+

siehste Frank.....da haste wieder ein wenig dazu gelernt 

sagt bescheid, wann ihr evtl dort diese Session auf die Mörderrenken abschiebt:m 
evtl. bin ich dabei......dann leihe ich mir dort ein Boot mit meinem TD.


----------



## vertikal (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Joooo Danke Roman!!!!#6  Der Service ist 1+
> siehste Frank.....da haste wieder ein wenig dazu gelernt
> sagt bescheid, wann ihr evtl dort diese Session auf die Mörderrenken abschiebt:m evtl. bin ich dabei......dann leihe ich mir dort ein Boot mit meinem TD.




Nee Nee, das wird mir zu heiss mit dir! Hinterher schleppst du auf deine Bomber Mörderrenken und ich blamier mich mit der Hegene!!!
Nix da!

Ich drück jetzt die Bettkarte - um fünf geht der Wecker.

Schlaft gut,
VERTIKAL


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Vertikal: jo der Basti war heut abend schon sehr müde, hat wohl die Namen verwechselt. Passiert schonmal, die haben auch gutes Bier da oben



Wie Recht er doch hat 

Sorry Frank ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich war gestern los.Am Gewässer angekommen(Fleet) Gerät fertig gemacht doch beim Auswurf landete der Köder nicht im Wasser sondern auf Eis|kopfkrat #t Danach am Gewässer lang gefahren und ne Eisfreie Brücke gefunden.Da gefischt und dann doch auf ein 10cm Gummi in Rot/Weiß nen Hecht gefangen.:q Der war zwar nur 54cm doch besser als garnichts.Nach dem Messen ins Wasser zurück.:g


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da hat sich Papa aber richtig gefreut. Er war schon schwer am Verzweifeln. Der erste seit Juni. Und mit 69 grad die richtige Größe. 

Petri Papa
Case


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

der erste seit juni? war dein vater so selten los oder hat irgendwie etwas zu viel pech????

mfg steffen


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hat mit Hechten einfach wenig Glück.

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hatte heute mal anderthalb Stunden Zeit zum Angeln: Ein Portionshecht und einer, der mit 49,9 cm einfach noch zu klein war und zurück musste...:q


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mit Boardi Dorschi ein bisschen Spinnfischen.
Dorschi konnte auf einen Sosy-Gummifisch im Hechtdekor einen Hecht von ca. 60 cm fangen und hat ihn zurückgesetzt. #6  Dann hatte er leider großes Pech, da ihm ein guter 'Hecht von etwa 80 cm, der sich den Gummiköder kurz vorm Ufer geschnappt hatte, wieder ausschlitzte. Ärgerlich, aber kann man nix machen.  
Ich fing auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-BLinker einen Hecht von etwa 55 cm, der wieder schwimmt und hatte noch nen einen etwa 50er als Nachläufer. 

Bei den Fotos hatte wohl jeder bei jedem zittrige Hände. |rolleyes


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu all euren Fängen ...
doch diese Zange sehen weder die Hechte noch ich gerne!
Sorry doch ich muß dazu im Namen der Hechte einfach etwas loslassen


----------



## Dorschi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mann jetzt geht das schon wieder los mit den unscharfen Fotos!


----------



## vertikal (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu all euren Fängen ...
> doch diese Zange sehen weder die Hechte noch ich gerne!
> Sorry doch ich muß dazu im Namen der Hechte einfach etwas loslassen



Hi Guido, das unterschreib ich auch!

Jungs, traut euch doch mal, die Hechte mit der Hand zu greifen. Hat noch keinen das Leben gekostet - die Hechte und Zander werden's euch danken!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Grundangler85 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit 
Dein Hecht hat ja ne richtig fette Bisswunde. Gibt es dort so einen super Hechtbestand wo du angelst ?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und ganz vorsichtig gesagt (Veit, du weißt geht nich gegen dich ):

Ich weiss so langsam wie ein 55er Hecht aussieht...|wavey: 

Büdde nich diskutieren...#6 

Zu der Zange kann ich nix sagen - brauch ich nicht, ich mags "gefühlvoll" ohne Hilfsmittel - *auch* bei der Hechtlandung...:q  

In diesem Sinne, schönen Abend


----------



## spin-paule (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido, das unterschreib ich auch!
> 
> Jungs, traut euch doch mal, die Hechte mit der Hand zu greifen. Hat noch keinen das Leben gekostet - *die Hechte und Zander werden's euch danken!*
> 
> Gruß, VERTIKAL


 
Und das wiederum unterstreiche ich!!! Feine Rotweingläser zu spülen ist in meinen Augen viel gefährlicher als einen Hecht mit der Hand zu landen!!!

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da geb ich euch recht. Ich bin auch Pro Handlandung! Aber Dorschis Grip ist schon ne feine Sache, hat gleich eine integrierte Wage. Ob der nun fischschonend ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Meiner Mrinung nach ist eine richtig gemachte Handlandung, aber am sinnvollsten, wenn man den Fisch dann auch releasen will. Ich kenne garnichts anderes. Habe erst 3 Hechte in meinem ganzen Leben gekeschert, alle anderen wurden per Hand gelandet oder gleich mit der Rute rausgehoben (kleine Spritzer).

@Grundangler85: Naja, schlecht ist der Bestand nicht gerade.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

heute gefällt mir hier echt alles richtig gut, keinen stress, dickes lob an alle hier, dass man mit hinweisen bzw. anderen meinungen so klasse umgeht! geiler thread 
gruß an alle


----------



## schwarzeMann (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Veit|wavey:,
hatte gestern Abend die Übeltäter(in) überlissten können:q,die mein(e) Gummifisch(e) enthauptet haben:c, eine 82er "Hechtmädel" und sogar ein 70er "Zandermann"! 
Hatten sich über den "gepflickten Gummiköder"|rolleyes drüber hergemacht|stolz:!!!

Petri Veit#h!!! 

Petri Heil an alle die ans Wasser Kommmen!!!


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ schwarzermann: Na dann ein dickes Petri Heil! #6 Das sind echt schöne Fische! Fängt man an der Saale nicht alle Tage. Haste denn auch Fotos gemacht? 
Ich staune, denn du hast ja geschrieben, dass du an einem mittelgroßen Wehr geangelt hast. Habe bislang im Winter an den Wehren auf Raubfisch fast keine Erfolge gehabt. |kopfkrat Allenfalls mal Döbel, Zährten oder Quappen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ziehen, die sich dann (zusammen mit den Futterfischen) eher in die ruhigen Schleusen, Nebenarme oder tiefe Außenkurven zurück. Aber wie deine Fänge zeigen,ist es nicht immer so.#q


----------



## Raabiat (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido, das unterschreib ich auch!
> 
> Jungs, traut euch doch mal, die Hechte mit der Hand zu greifen. Hat noch keinen das Leben gekostet - die Hechte und Zander werden's euch danken!
> 
> Gruß, VERTIKAL


nee ich trau's mir nich...ich hab nen Heiden-Respekt vor Zähnen und Drillingen!!! Und wenns mir niemand zeigt und ich deshalb mal geschickt in die Kiemen lang, dann hilfts weder mir noch dem Hecht.
Ich weiss nicht ob meine Fische nicht genügend ausgedrillt sind aber beim Nackengriff wehren sich die Tiere mehr als bei dem Ding.

Ich würde sehr, sehr gern die schönen Tiere anders landen aber mir fehlts an Mut. Und nochmal ausdrücklich festgehalten: *ich teile Eure Meinung* (@ spin-paule, vertikal und hechthunter) das es die schonenderen und zu bevorzugenden Landungsmöglichkeiten sind

Vielleicht sollte man sowas in die Fischereiprüfung aufnehmen#c

EDIT: ich hab noch was vergessen...den Großteil meiner Hechte kann ich mit ner Fingerlandung abhaken...ich bin eher der Jungtier-Spezialist!#h


----------



## schwarzeMann (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit|wavey:,
habe leider keine Fotos, hatte keine Kamera mit,aber es gibt Zeugen#6!!! 
Nach den Wehr ist eine ausgespülte Rinne (ca.3-5m tief) die mit ein Sand-Kies gemüsch "ausgestattet" ist|rolleyes, dort habe ich mit einen recht schweren Bleikopf(22g) und einen 14cm langen schwarz-grünen Gummifisch geangelt!
Am Grund entlang gezogen hatte ich beide Fische erbeutet:q!!!
Hatte nähmlich einen der beiden "Rauben" gesehen#6!!!
Ab und zu gibt es ausnahmen, bei den Fischen!!!

Gruß an Veit und an alle die ans Wasser Kommen#h!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss so langsam wie ein 55er Hecht aussieht...|wavey:
> 
> Büdde nich diskutieren...#6



Doch, so'n bißchen, Andy (ätsch)

Ich weiß auch schon länger, wie'n 100er oder 110er aussieht, also wenn's bloß danach geht: Bitte keine Fischphotos mehr ausstellen! Wenn's aber darauf ankommt, wer den längsten hat: Bitte nur noch ab 1,25 Meter! (An alle Boardferkel-Polizisten: Elephantenpimmel? Wale?)


----------



## Dorschi (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So Hab heute Morgen den netten Hecht von gestern doch noch überlisten können! War genau 80 cm
Bild gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=966897&postcount=9648
, aber Ihr habt alle sicher schon mal einen 80er Hecht gesehen!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri den Fängern!#6  Nur die harten´komm in Garten:q 

Ich denke es war verständlich was ich meinte... 

LG by Andy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es war verständlich was ich meinte...



Nee, ab wieviel Zentimetern darf man denn nu rein - innen AB-Raubfischfang-Thread meine ich natürlich!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da hat aber einer Lust zu diskutieren hmm?|wavey: 

Ist ja auch nix gegen zu wollen, nur halt nicht unter diesem Topic.

Habe meine Meinung dazu geäußert - wer jetzt mit mir darüber diskutieren will macht nen Thread auf (und schickt mir den link via pn), schickt mir ne mail, ne pn, added mich im icq oder im msn....#h 

Und hier kann nun wirklich jeder jeden Fisch einstellen - aber ich kann nunmal auch meine Meinung dazu äußern 

(PS: Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst die Postings von mir zu checken wirst du feststellen dass auch ich Bilder von Fischen einstelle, garnicht mal so große Fische sogar - aber desletzt hat halt jemand das angesprochen und ich habe mir da mal Gedanken zu gemacht|wavey: )

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Veit (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Dorschi: Das haste gut gemacht!  Da brauch ich mich ja nicht zu wundern, dass ich heute nachmittag an dem Gewässer nix gefangen habe. Waren wohl schon alle verblinkert. Obwohl, ganz erfolglos war ich dann doch nicht. Kurz vorm Dunkelwerden gabs noch nen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute und es war.....eine 50er Brasse, am Rücken gehakt.


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Tach auch! #h

Da ich hier immer wieder von euren tollen Fischen motiviert werde, möchte ich auch mal wieder eine kleine Erfolgsmeldung leifern. Vielleicht hilft´s ja auch dem ein oder anderen sich bei diesem unfreundlichen Wetter doch nen Ruck zu geben... 

Also, ich sag nur, siehe Foto! (mein bisher größter) #t *immernoch wie verrückt im Kreis hüpf*

Viel Erfolg noch und postet auch mal ein paar mehr Bilder!!! :k


----------



## Dorschi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na wenn das kein Sahnebarsch ist! Petri heil!


----------



## Birger (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ just a placebo: schöner Barsch, worauf hat der gebissen?


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke! Das war natürlich nicht das einzige Foto. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, einer deiner Lieblingsfirmen...:q|bla:

Ach ja, Größe H btw., voll inhaliert. Ich weiß, das mancherorts ständig solch feiste Barsche gefangen werden, aber bisher blieb ich davon `verschont`.


----------



## Adrian* (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich dachte immer das wer mehr so ne Meeresfarbe...


----------



## Case (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri.!

Schöner und recht gieriger Barsch. 
Hab schon öfter gehört und gelesen dass Barsche " Blau " mögen. Bei mir funktioniert's nicht.

Case


----------



## davis (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi @ all...

...bei uns gibts wohl doch tolle Zander!:m Schaut mal hier....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60887&page=13

mfg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri an die Fänger der vergangenen Zeit. Sind echt tolle Fische hier im Thread


----------



## Birger (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ just a placebo: diese Farbe ist in meinem Koffer allerdings nicht mehr zu finden, auf das blau steh ich absolut nicht (hat beim Welsangeln voll versagt).
 P.S.: der Jighaken schaut nicht weit genug aus dem Gufi raus, das gibt zu viele Aussteiger.


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Heute waren die Jungs von Leipziger Allerlei (Dorschi, Dr. Chaos ad., Murphy88, Ocream, Leipziger21, rudlinger, Kurzer und meine Wenigkeit) gemeinsam Spinnfischen an den Halleschen Gewässern. Auch wenn wenig gebissen hat, wars ein toller Tag. #6 
Gefangen wurden jeweils ein 60er Hecht von Murphy88 und Dr.Chaos, ich hatte morgens auch noch nen 40er Spritzer. Außerdem noch einzelne Nachläufer/Fehlbisse.
Ich denke mal, es wird noch ein kleiner Bericht von einem der anderen folgen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Oh ich freute mich schon auf bilder


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin moin...hab heute nen 96ger, nen 45ger und nen 68ger gefangen  endlich mal wieder was gutes.
mfg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Bubbel2000

Ah genau nen 96ger usw.Jetzt weiß ich natürlich was für eine Fischart,welcher Köder und welches Gewässer#d .Wäre vielleicht besser diese Informationen mit zuschreiben(Is doch keine Große Mühe,Oder )


----------



## Adrian* (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hey Bubbel |wavey: 

Ich denk mal du meinst Hechte?
Du solltest dir bei deinen Postings mal was mehr zeit lassen und was ordentliches zusammen schreiben  #6 
Hier gibt es auch en paar gute smiley's dann musste nicht immer den  machen...

Worauf hat's den gebissen?


----------



## Birger (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Genau Bubbel, zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos, wollen alle mal sehen.


----------



## Grasshopper (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mensch Leude nun guckt doch mal auf die Uhrzeit, wann der arme Bubbel die Nachricht eingestellt hat, das sollte doch nur ne kurze Info sein:q

Also #h


----------



## Birger (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Grasshopper schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Leude nun guckt doch mal auf die Uhrzeit, wann der arme Bubbel die Nachricht eingestellt hat, das sollte doch nur ne kurze Info sein:q
> 
> Also #h


 
Ja, als wir gerade fertig waren mit Fussi-xbox-zocken:m .
(Bisschen piecken..)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ja, war spät gestern. also den hecht habe ich gefangen im hausgewässer von boardie grasshopper. ihr könnt es euch vielleicht nicht vorstellen, aber der schwimmt nicht mehr, ja, richtig gehört : der herr bubbel2000 der immer gegen die pottfischer wettert, der hat nen hecht mitgenommen. aber er findet verwendung, zum glück  seit nachsichtig mit mir!!! aber ich gestehe, hab nen schlechtes gewissen, birger macht mich daher auch schon fertig! und es geht nichts über ein geiles direkt nach fang foto, wie von vertikal oder veit beispiels weise, oder wie von meinem 68ger. aber lassen wir dieses thema mal sein !!!
haben insgesamt 5 hechte gefangen, die anderen hatten 68, 67, 63 und sage und schreibe 45 ungefähr, die trollen sich.

für mich sehr erfreulich, ich habe sonst nur sehr sehr selten mit gummis geangelt, daher hab ich mich natürlich besonders gefreut! super bisse, finde ich, viel besser als auf blinker beispielsweise. wegen der gezupften führungsweise schockt der biss irgendwie, noch überraschender als am blinker oder spinner. gefangen hab ich den großen auf nen 15cm langen attractor, leichter kopf, farbe fluo-grün-metallic. meine anderen beiden auf die farbe gletschergrün, gleiche größe und gewicht.

also ich muss noch mal was loswerden: ohne stahlvorfach hätte ich den großen und den lütten 45 nicht gefangen. beide, sowohl der 96ger hecht als auch der 45 hatten den gummi komplett inhaliert, der haken saß tief hinten im maul. der hat sich gut geschüttelt und der stahl ist teilweise beschädigt, also einzelne stränge.

Zu den Bildern *klick*


----------



## vertikal (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi Bubbel2000,

schöner Bericht, schöne Fotos. Glückwunsch zum "Fast-Meterhecht". Da weiss man wieder, warum man angeln geht!
Der Mitnahmehecht sei dir gegönnt, muss doch auch mal drin sein!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hi vertikal...danke für die blumen  noch 4 cm, die muss ich 2006 packen 

gruß steffen


----------



## Adrian* (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Komm grad aus em Hafen, nach laaaaaaanger Zeit endlich mal wieder voll abgeräumt.
Habe zwischen 30 und 40 Barsche gefangen, und bestimmt nochmal so viele Fehlbisse und aussteiger gehabt...
Die meisten nur um die 22cm, waren aber auch 5 oder 6 schöne dabei, so um die 26-30cm...
Gefangen habe ich auf Turbotail's größe A, in Weiß (brachte die größeren), auf die "Paniermehl Farbe", Gelb-rot (die meisten fänge) und auf mein geliebtest Gelb-schwefel (brachte viele bisse), 3 gingen noch auf den A Attractor in Raubfisch-grün...
Hab's noch mit nem 5cm Kopyto probiert aber nur einen drauf gefangen...
Erfahrungen gab's natürlich wie immer an solchen tagen viel, z.b. war flaches rucken mit kurzen sprüngen angesagt, und dort wo bewegung im Wasser war ist natürlich mehr zu holen...
Waren natürlich wieder jede menge nette mitangler aus dem Osten da, dennen das Herz geblutet hat, als die gesehen haben wieviele Barsche wieder im Wasser landeten...
En Freund hat genau so gefangen, allerdings hat er noch ne Brasse gehakt...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

petri adrian. im winter so richtig viele barsche zocken is genial, dann wird spinnangeln zum brassen und plötzen stippen, richtig viel fisch fangen schlag auf schlag. nächste woche solls ja richtig frost geben und schnee, wollte am 19.12. nochmal rausfahren, wohl dann schon zu kalt, leider!


----------



## Adrian* (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Wir haben uns heute auch ganz gut die klicker abgefrohren...


----------



## Birger (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Adrian,
hast du auch mal größere Köder probiert? Vielleicht sind ja größere Barsche da? Tip: probier auch mal ganz dunkle Köder (schwarz), darauf gehen die größeren auch gern mal.


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute mit Spinnrute unterwegs und es lief für hiesige Verhältnisse ganz gut. 
Am Anfang hatte ich erstmal großes Pech. AUf einen 12er Kopyto, in glittergrün-schwarz, dem ich mit nem Edding noch zusätzlich schwarze Streifen auf der Seite verpasst hatte, bekam ich einen ganz zaghaften Biss. Das einzige was mich zum Anschlagen veranlasste war, dass ich keinen AUfschlag des Bleikopfs auf den Grund spüren konnte. Der FIsch war allerdings kein kleiner. Ein schöner Hecht von etwa 80 - 90 cm kam kurz an die Oberfläche und schlitzt dann leider aus.  So versuchte ich es dann weiter und bekam nach einiger Zeit erneut Fischkontakt. Diesmal wars nur ne etwa 40erBrasse, von außen gehakt. An der selben Stelle bekam ich dann auch noch einen eindeutigen Biss (erkennbar durch wegspritzende Fischchen), der aber nicht hing. Da sich weiter nix auf Gummi tat, versuchte ich es dann mal mit einem grünschwarzen Wobbler, aber außer eine kurzen Fehlattacke  war damit nichts zu holen. Tja, da half alles nichts. - Der kupferfarbene Effzettblinker musste ran. Damit dauerte es dann garnicht lange bis ein ca. 60er Hecht hing. Kurz darauf konnte ich dann den Fehlbiss auf Wobbler dank des Blinkers doch noch erwischen. Auch wieder ein 60er. Zum Schluss versuchte ich es dann mal mit einem silbernen Effzettblinker. Bald zappelte auch schon was am Haken. Leider wieder nur eine Brasse, mit über 50 cm, aber ganz ordentlich. Doch zum Abschluss gabs dann noch was gutes. Ich sah schon wie eine Bugwelle hinter dem Blinker herkam und diese stammte von einem fetten 78er Hecht. 
Alle Fische zurückgesetzt!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian: so musses ja auch sein, wenn man unbedingt im winter die fische stören will ;-O
aber deine barsche haben dich ja wohl entschädigt. 30 barsche, feine sache...

@veit: petri heil


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Bubbel: Das kann ich dir zu deinen Fängen auch nur wünschen. Scheinen ja echt geile Hechtgewässer zu sein, wo du fischst!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit: danke dir. ja also die gewässer sind ganz gut, halt wie deine, die können sich ja auch sehen lassen ;-)
mfg


----------



## Adrian* (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Birger

Klar, die gleichen TT's nur in größe D, aber war nicht's!
Ich habe auch schonmal gesagt das die fische bei uns eigentlich keine chance mehr haben groß zu werden.....
Ich habe heute wieder dinge gesehn da ist man echt nur noch fassungslos...
Und wirklich keiner macht was dagegen...Ich hab mir da schon sachen überlegt aber....


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ empty: Danke!
Mit Talent hat das nix zu tun. Es sind einfach viele Hechte in meinem Gewässer und es angeln wenige dort. Möchte es demnächst aber auch mal wieder woanders probieren, um das Gewässer nicht überzustrapazieren.... *gg*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit: gewässer wo keiner oder kaum einer auf hecht angelt und wo diejenigen die angeln die hechte (fast ausnahmslos) zurücksetzen, da kann man immer abräumen. is doch genial, oder was?! 
aber wie du sagst, neue gewässer auszuprobieren ist klasse, war ja dieses we auhc mal für mich wieder ein neues gewässer, immer wieder gut. und bis jetzt ist meine statistik zu 100% richtig: an jedem neuen gewässer fange ich beim ersten mal richtig gut. hoffe mal das bleibt auch so ;-)

mfg n8


----------



## Raabiat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @veit: gewässer wo keiner oder kaum einer auf hecht angelt und wo diejenigen die angeln die hechte (fast ausnahmslos) zurücksetzen, da kann man immer abräumen. is doch genial, oder was?!
> mfg n8



Ich hab auch so ein Gewässer. Und das beste daran, es liegt direkt hinterm Garten:m ein alter stillgelegter Kanal-Arm mit vielen Anwohnenden Anglern die ausnahmslos Stippangler sind und schön die Weissfische fett-füttern. Und entweder weiss niemand um den guten Hechtbestand oder es interessiert niemanden...Alle paar Meter steht hinter den schönen Schilfkanten ein guter...

Ich lad euch gern ma ein zum Hechte ernten...hehehehe:q Aber meine Fischli werden zurückgesetzt okay?:g


----------



## DAN (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

erst mal Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Hier wurde ja fleissig gefangen.

Nun ich war auch wieder mal los. Das Wetter war gut. Ich bin Freitag Morgens um 6:30 im Dunkeln los und als ich an meiner Stelle mit dem Boot angekommen war erlebte ich etwas, für mich, unglaubliches. Ich hatte 9m Wasser unterm Kiel. Auf dem Echolot war klar zu erkennen Weissfische von der Oberfläche bis 1,5 m tiefe und darunter richtig viele Sicheln verteilt bis zum Grund. Erst dachte ich vielleicht auch Weissfische aber schon der erste Wurf brauchte nach wenigen Kurbelumdrehungen den ersten Biss und gewissheit es sind Zander der Anschlag ging jedoch ins leere aber schon wenige Umdrehungen später der nächste Biss, diesmal sitzt der Anschlag und ich spüre die wütenden Kopfstösse in der Rute. Ein schöner Zander von etwa 55cm kam zum Vorschein der dann aber weiterschwimmen durfte. Kurze Zeit und einige Fehlbisse später fing ich einen 70cm und 3 Kg schweren Zander (Foto). Dann ging die Sonne auf und das Spektakel war vorbei.
Aber es war unbeschreiblich um mich herum Weissfische die an der Oberfläche planschten und direkt darunter eine riesige Schaar Räuber.

Am Samstag war ich noch mit meinem Vater los. Er fing einen 60'er Zander und einen 35'er. Und ich einen kleinen 45'er und einen Hecht diese Fische schwimmen alle wieder.

Alles in allem ein super Angelwochenende.

Denny


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri den glücklichen Fängern ... wir wurden ebenfalls belohnt & der Aufenthalt in der eisigen & feuchten Luft hat Erfolg gebracht ... 9 Zander konnten wir überzeugen unsere Köder zu nehmen, wobei alle das Maß 75cm überschritten .. der Größte brachte bei einer Länge von 96cm knappe 20 Pfund auf die Waage.
Köder waren geschleppte Wobbler .. auf Gummis gab es nicht einen einzigen Biss !




basti


----------



## spin-paule (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Fette Beute, Basti!!! und ein sehr schönes Bild.
Ein dickes Petri nach Lübbenau...
aber natürlich auch an all die anderen Fänger, DAN Bubbel Veit & co!

Etwas neidische Grüße,
Paul


----------



## DAN (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi basti,

ein wahnsinns Fisch muss ja grossartig gewesen sein so viele kapitale Zander zu fangen. Glückwunsch!

danke Paul!

Denny


----------



## Raabiat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Basti
alter schwede#rschöner fisch...|schild-g
da werd ich wohl am kommenden wochenende entsprechend nachlegen :m


----------



## Martin001 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zu deinem Knaller von Zander:m

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

aber hallo....geiler zander!!!

@dan: hoffe mein echolot zeigt mir demnächst auch das gleiche bild an ;-)

petri steffen


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ meridian: ich kann das Bild nicht sehen, da ist nur das olle rote Kreuz????


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

mhhh komisch .. liegt wohl an Deinen Einstellung bei den EXTRAS.
Klick mal auf den Link & versuch ob der geht  .... ZANDER

basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mit Spinnrute unterwegs und es lief für hiesige Verhältnisse ganz gut.
> Am Anfang hatte ich erstmal großes Pech. AUf einen 12er Kopyto, in glittergrün-schwarz, dem ich mit nem Edding noch zusätzlich schwarze Streifen auf der Seite verpasst hatte, bekam ich einen ganz zaghaften Biss. Das einzige was mich zum Anschlagen veranlasste war, dass ich keinen AUfschlag des Bleikopfs auf den Grund spüren konnte. Der FIsch war allerdings kein kleiner. Ein schöner Hecht von etwa 80 - 90 cm kam kurz an die Oberfläche und schlitzt dann leider aus.  So versuchte ich es dann weiter und bekam nach einiger Zeit erneut Fischkontakt. Diesmal wars nur ne etwa 40erBrasse, von außen gehakt. An der selben Stelle bekam ich dann auch noch einen eindeutigen Biss (erkennbar durch wegspritzende Fischchen), der aber nicht hing. Da sich weiter nix auf Gummi tat, versuchte ich es dann mal mit einem grünschwarzen Wobbler, aber außer eine kurzen Fehlattacke war damit nichts zu holen. Tja, da half alles nichts. - Der kupferfarbene Effzettblinker musste ran. Damit dauerte es dann garnicht lange bis ein ca. 60er Hecht hing. Kurz darauf konnte ich dann den Fehlbiss auf Wobbler dank des Blinkers doch noch erwischen. Auch wieder ein 60er. Zum Schluss versuchte ich es dann mal mit einem silbernen Effzettblinker. Bald zappelte auch schon was am Haken. Leider wieder nur eine Brasse, mit über 50 cm, aber ganz ordentlich. Doch zum Abschluss gabs dann noch was gutes. Ich sah schon wie eine Bugwelle hinter dem Blinker herkam und diese stammte von einem fetten 78er Hecht.
> Alle Fische zurückgesetzt!!!




#6Feiner Bericht Veit...
|kopfkratich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen auch hierzu was zu schreiben.

Denke du hast den Wintersammelplatz der Weissfische & somit auch der Räuber gefunden!!!
oder war es zufall!?!?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch so ein Gewässer. Und das beste daran, es liegt direkt hinterm Garten:m ein alter stillgelegter Kanal-Arm mit vielen Anwohnenden Anglern die ausnahmslos Stippangler sind und schön die Weissfische fett-füttern. Und entweder weiss niemand um den guten Hechtbestand oder es interessiert niemanden...Alle paar Meter steht hinter den schönen Schilfkanten ein guter...
> 
> Ich lad euch gern ma ein zum Hechte ernten...hehehehe:q Aber meine Fischli werden zurückgesetzt okay?:g



|kopfkratdanke für die Einladung!!!
Schick mir mal ne PN & dann ziehen Wir mal los#6

ähm |kopfkratach ja ...
meine auch!#6:q#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> erst mal Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Hier wurde ja fleissig gefangen.
> 
> ...


na dann aber mal Perti zu den Fängen von allen!#6#6#6
Doch auch dein Bericht 
Denny 
belegt mal wieder meine feste 
Überzeugung (wie auch das Posting von Veit)die da heißt:

"90 Prozent aller Fische eines Gewässers befinden sich auf 10 Prozent der Wasserfläche...!"


:m


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Meridian: jetzt gehts auch im Posting, warum weiß ich auch nicht, ist aber ein super-Zander, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Einer geht immer! Heute mal an der Saale. Hab einen Nebenarm abgefischt. Da ich mit Gummifisch zu viele Hänger befürchtete, kam ein silberner Effzett zum Einsatz und brachte immerhin einen 57er Hecht.

@ Hechthunter: Nein, die Hecht haben alle an unterschiedlichen Stellen gebissen, wo ich zuvor mit Gummi und Wobbler nix ging. Aber dank des Effzetts hats ja dann doch noch geklappt.


----------



## Dadycool21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Leute,

so ich jetzt auch:q 

Ich weiß sind zwar nicht die größten ab dafür meine beiden 1. Zander überhaupt. Man möge mir vergeben ich nahm beide 50er mit.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=37183&d=1133979851

Gruß
euer dadycool


----------



## Adrian* (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Auf was haste gefangen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Zeit. Sind schonwieder sehr schöne Fische und die Masse stimmt ja auch. Leider ist bei uns vieles zugefröstelt. So kann man eigentlich garnicht angeln. Ich sags euch Leute. Nächstes Wochenende lege ich nach. Hecht oder Zander is mir egal. Lieber wäre mir Zander. Werde mir wohl Gewässer suchen müssen die nicht gefroren sind. Aber die Elbe ist ja eh nie zugefroren. Ich hoffe mein kleiner See auch nicht.


----------



## Dadycool21 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was haste gefangen?


 
Sorry hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Fischtwister kristall mit blauen Glitter und 3,5g kopf.


----------



## Adrian* (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@KC

Dann geh an Fließgewässer, oder such dir Stellen wo bewegung im Wasser ist...


----------



## FishHunter283 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Kc 
will auch mal wieder los vielleicht gehen wir ja mal beide. Würde es gerne ma wieder an der Stromelbe versuchen. Sag bescheid wenn de lust hast. Hab leider nur am Samstag bis ca. 15.00Uhr zeit da ich noch zum Geburtstag will.


----------



## vertikal (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> .. der Größte brachte bei einer Länge von 96cm knappe 20 Pfund auf die Waage.



Hallo Basti,

dir geht's doch wohl zu gut!
Da beschäftige ich mich drei Tage intensiv mit "Minimalen", dem Gegenteil von "Kapitalen" in meinem Thread "C & R - mal ganz anders gesehen", will mir quasi "zur Erholung" mal einen mittelgroßen Hecht, Barsch oder Zander in diesem Thread anschauen, und was machst du?

      Knallst mir einen 20-Pfund-Zander-Boliden auf den Bildschirm!!!

Ich könnt' platzen vor Neid. :c

Nein, im Ernst: Ganz toller Fisch!
Wenn jemand wie du mit viel Sachverstand und der entsprechenden Ausdauer auf Raubfisch angelt, steht ihm auch die entsprechende "Belohnung" zu. Gönn dir den Fisch von Herzen (Könnst *uns *ja vielleicht mal ein paar Fotos mehr "gönnen").

Bin gespannt, wann die Länge mit 1 anfängt - kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern!

Bis dahin "Alles Gute" - freu mich schon auf deine nächsten Bilder!

VERTIKAL


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Meridian, Veit : Geht zum Arzt, ihr macht mich irre....|krach: 

Ihr seid der Hammer, Petri! #6  Und ich dachte schon immer ich wär bescheuert...|kopfkrat :q :q :q 

LG by Andy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit: mal ehrlich, warum fotografierst du die spritzer??? nicht wegen schonen oder so, das nervt doch hamma, oder was? und jeder kennt die dinger. sammelst du jedes foto, oder wie? 
und dann den 50ger noch ins bild halten ;-) 

bona nox an alle


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Knallst mir einen 20-Pfund-Zander-Boliden auf den Bildschirm!!!



Guten Morgen Frank ! 

Danke für die freundlichen Worte !!!
Aber ich denke mal, Du stehst in nix hinterher !
Danke auch den anderen für die Glückwünsche .

basti

p.s.: Übrigens ist auf dem Bild nicht der 96er sondern ein 93er mit knappen 18 Pfund zu sehen  mfg


----------



## vertikal (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Übrigens ist auf dem Bild nicht der 96er sondern ein 93er mit knappen 18 Pfund zu sehen  mfg




Jetzt haste's geschafft!#q

Ich wander aus!!!


----------



## Birger (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt haste's geschafft!#q
> 
> Ich wander aus!!!


 
Ich komm mit :c ...


----------



## Tinsen (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

neulich am Wasser :







:v


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schreck! Mach das nie wieder..........:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

LOL Tino  .... hauptsache die Haare liegen 

Ne aber im Ernst ... krasse Männerhände für das Alter ! Echt edel ..


----------



## Kurzer (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Oh...mein...Gott...was für ein Schock...;->

Krass gemacht!

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> neulich am Wasser :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ey die Jungs kommen ja aus MD. Das Gewässer kenne ich bei mir hier in der Stadt garnicht. Komisch. Wusste garnicht dass die so gut im Kopytoangeln sind.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> neulich am Wasser :
> 
> 
> 
> :v






IHHHHHHHH MACH DAS WEG |motz:


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

IIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHGitt!


----------



## Veit (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bubbel: Ich freue mich über jeden Hecht egal ob 40 oder 90. Hauptsache es sind möglichst viele. Deshalb ist so ein kleines Foto doch kein Ding. Hoffe am kommenden Wochenende dann den 100sten Hecht des Jahres fangen zu können. Bin jetzt bei 96 Stück.


----------



## davis (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> neulich am Wasser :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muuuuuuhaaaarhhhaa....pfui...da peitscht mich der EKEL!


----------



## Dorschi (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Der Hecht ist bestimmt an Verpilzung eingegangen!


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Tinsen

Du schreckst wohl vor gar nichts zurück, wa?


----------



## Case (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Müsste man den Kerl kennen.?

Case


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste man den Kerl kennen.?
> 
> Case




Nein muss man nicht .
Man kann von Glück reden wenn man noch nie was von dem gehört hat ...


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da will man hier schön ein paar Fangberichte lesen und dann sowas,hab erstmal ne Metallica CD eingelegt nach 5 min war ich dann wieder bei Verstand|kopfkrat .

Ich glaube jeder der Kinder ab 12 Jahre hat kennt dieses Gesicht und falls nicht dann irgendnen Song den die singen,ich muß durch den Regen oder so  |jump: 

Mach das bitte nie wieder ab 30 verkraftet man solche Sachen nicht mehr so leicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Regentaucher (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Vertikal: haste noch`n Platz frei

Soooooviel Fisch haben die oben *sniff*

Martin: hehe der war gut....Metallica kommt besser als das geflöte vom Monsum!


----------



## Case (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Grins...dann frag ich nicht weiter nach.

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wenn er diesen gelackten Kopf dem Hecht aufgesetzt hätte, dann hätte er jetzt den Tierschutz an der Backe...

...ähh, muss man übrigens beim Zitieren das Bild unbedingt... einmal reicht doch, oder?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er diesen gelackten Kopf dem Hecht aufgesetzt hätte, dann hätte er jetzt den Tierschutz an der Backe...
> 
> ...ähh, muss man übrigens beim Zitieren das Bild unbedingt... einmal reicht doch, oder?



Habs editiert hoffe das die andern das auch machen ...
einmal ist schon schlimm genug #q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Und ich dachte wir wären alle Freunde!!! |krach: #q :c :v 

Boah, das merk ich mir - schwere Körperverletzung nach Feierabend, beschmutzung meines Hobbies, todschocken eines Fisches...
Na warte!!!

Gruß Andy:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit: ja, ich freu mich auch über jeden fisch. aber wenn dich die bilder glücklich machen, klar, deine sache. ich würd mir nur nicht die mühe machen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Vertikal: haste noch`n Platz frei
> 
> Soooooviel Fisch haben die oben *sniff*



Wenn das mal nicht täuscht  .. aber wie gesagt, nächstes Jahr Roman ... mal schauen, vielleicht hat ja Vertikal auch Interesse !?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

immer eifrig zählen :-D
habs irgendwann vergessen bzw. aufgehört bzw. wusst ich nicht ob ich nur die maßigen zählen wollte und dann wars vorbei. aber die guten die merkt man sich ja eh, bzw. die stellen aufm wasser und die verbindet man dann mit seinen fängen.

zählt ihr eure fische oder auch nicht? oder schreibt ihr euch sogar auf, wann wo ihr wie was gefangen habt? ich habs mal überlegt, um eventuell regelmäßigkeiten an meinen gewässern herauszufinden. aber ich habs immer wieder nicht weitergeführt.

MfG Steffen


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> zählt ihr eure fische oder auch nicht? oder schreibt ihr euch sogar auf, wann wo ihr wie was gefangen habt?


Also eigentlich sollte man ja ordentlich Buch führen....so das Stichwort Fangbuch hab ich da im Kopf...ach...wo ist is meins eigentlich|kopfkrat
Oder gehören da nur die rein die man dem Gewässer auch entnimmt|kopfkrat
Oder muss da jedes kleine Schnuller-Rotauge rein |kopfkrat


----------



## Tinsen (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

alle die hier rumnörgeln, weil jemand seine fische zählt und dieses natürlich (!) stolz wie oskar in einem forum unter gleichgesinnten erzählt, sollen mal ganz schnell wieder unter den stein kriechen, unter dem sie hervorgekrochen sind.

man was seid ihr denn für eimer ???

wenn jemand wie veit (um den geht es hier wohl gerade) 96 hechte (egal ob nun dartpfeile oder dicke muttis) fängt, dann ist er:

1. oft am wasser
2. hat gute gewässer, in welchen er angelt
3. eventuell ein geschickterer angler, als die, die dagegen anwettern.

man leute, macht euch doch mal locker !!!

diese argumente mit "ich geh angeln aus spaß etc." sind so arm, das es mich hier sowas von reizt diese zeilen zu schreiben.

in meinen augen ist das der pure neid !

bleibt locker und fragt die leute, die viel fangen und das auch posten lieber, was sie anders machen als ihr.

ihr scheint ja nur aus spaß am wasser zu sitzen und freut euch lauter löcher in den körper, das nichts beißt ! 

hört doch mal auf überall in diesem anglerboard rumzunörgeln, weil jemand etwas anders macht, als ihr ! das ist nunmal so. nehmt es dochmal so hin.

diese rumnörgelei und dieses "ich mach es besser als du" ist ein grund für mich, im anglerboard nicht mehr "aktiv" zu sein.

so kann es dann passieren, dass es andere genauso machen und am ende ist keiner mehr da.

wem wollt ihr dann eure fragen stellen, wenn mal was nicht läuft und ihr rat braucht ?

also veit, petri zu 96 fischen. ich hoffe zwar das viele noch schwimmen, aber das ist wirklich anständig das ergebnis für eine saison.

ich war in diesem jahr so ca. 10 mal auf hecht los und kann nur sagen, dass eine jerkausrüstung in kombination mit einer 2. rute zum gummifisch angeln wahre hechtsternstunden an den tag bringen. so habe ich in diesem jahr über 20 hechte gefangen, der größte hatte 92cm und 15 pfd. diese stückzahl hatte ich vorher in meinem leben nicht zusammen.

und dasn nur, weil ich mit der jerke aktiv auf hecht als zielfisch aus war.

petri on  junx !!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

uijuijui .. wenn das mal gut geht  .. ich drück Dir die Daumen mein Freund ^^


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Tinsen schrieb:
			
		

> alle die hier rumnörgeln, weil jemand seine fische zählt und dieses natürlich (!) stolz wie oskar in einem forum unter gleichgesinnten erzählt, sollen mal ganz schnell wieder unter den stein kriechen, unter dem sie hervorgekrochen sind.
> 
> man was seid ihr denn für eimer ???
> 
> ...


 
Damait sagst du alles was datzu gesagt werden muß also |good: |good: |good:


----------



## Kurzer (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Gehts hier noch um das Thema?

Jungs,

was machen die Zander in euren Gewässern und auf welche Köder stehen die Stachelritter zur Zeit? Bilder wären auch nicht verkehrt ;->

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts hier noch um das Thema?



stimmt...sorry...

wo ich grad leipzig bei dir les....meine freundin kommt da aus der nähe (machern heisst das kaff:q) und ich wollt da schon immer mal angeln gehn....wo kann ich n da meine jerks baden???
da muss doch irgendwo die mulde langtüdeln?? was gibts denn da so für fische zu fangen??


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

klar bin ich neidisch, neidisch auf seine zeit, die er am wasser hängt. habt ihr auch so wenig zu tun, oder warum habt ihr zeit zum zoffen :-D 
ach ja tinsen, hast du meine pn bekommen? hoffe du kannst mir helfen!

mfg


----------



## Kurzer (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Raabiat

ja Machern ist ganz in der Nähe von Leipzig und die Mulde fließt auch unweit von Machern entfernt vorbei. Sicherlich kannst Du dort Jerken, habs noch nie probiert aber die Fischvielfalt gibt den ein oder anderen Fang schon her.

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mal nicht täuscht  .. aber wie gesagt, nächstes Jahr Roman ... mal schauen, vielleicht hat ja Vertikal auch Interesse !?



Hi Basti,

woher wusstest du das schon wieder?#6

Egal wann und wo - bin dabei, wenn's auf Raufisch geht (Renken habt ihr ja eh nicht, oder?). 
Und der alte Regentaucher aus München passt auch mit rein - liegt ja quasi auf seinem Weg, egal wohin, so zentral, wie ich wohne!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

okidoki Frank, ich schilder Dir das heute Abend mal per PN oder Mail ... dann kannste ja imma noch überlegen .. ist alles noch in gedanklicher Planung, aber hab einen Hang zur Vollendung & daher wirds wohl was werden 

Wie gesagt, Du bekommst ne Mail ... muss noch ne Stunde arbeiten ^^

basti


----------



## rudlinger (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@rabiat
Du kannst auch mal die Pausitzer Lachen probieren. Fährst Richtung Wurzen und dann rechts ab in Richtung Grimma. Sind nicht schlecht die Teile!
Grüsse


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, diesen Schwachsinn hast abgelegt|kopfkrat


Moment mal! Ich finde das hat nix mit Fischzähler oder so zu tun. Ich führe für mich privat mein persönliches Fangbuch (und das seit 1999), wo ich nicht nur eintrage wie viele Fische ich im Jahr fange, sondern mir auch aufzeichnungen zu Größe, Köder, Gewässer, Wetterbedingungen ect. machen. Ich finde nicht, dass das Schwachsinn ist. Und ich finde, dass man auch im AB mal erwähnen dürfen sollte, was denn das so drin steht. Ok?!


----------



## rudlinger (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit
Also nun bleib doch mal locker. Ich weiss gar nicht warum hier auf nen lockeren Spruch so angesprungen wird. Sollte ein Joke sein, abba wenn es falsch ankömmt nehm ichs wieder raus.#q
PS.: Ich glaub doch mal fest dran, solche Diskussionen haben wir zwei schon länger abgelegt gelle? So und nun hab mich wieder lieb


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ rudlinger: Sorry, hab ich dann falsch aufgefasst. Nimms mir nicht so übel, hab heute nen ganz langen Tag gehabt. Sonst hab ich Mittwoch immer 13 Uhr schluss, heute wars 16:30 Uhr. Da kann man schon mal etwas gereizt sein. |uhoh: 
Also...vertragen wir uns wieder! :m #g


----------



## Ghanja (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ rudlinger: Sorry, hab ich dann falsch aufgefasst. Nimms mir nicht so übel, hab heute nen ganz langen Tag gehabt. Sonst hab ich Mittwoch immer 13 Uhr schluss, heute wars 16:30 Uhr. Da kann man schon mal etwas gereizt sein. |uhoh:
> Also...vertragen wir uns wieder! :m #g


Nimms mir ned übel - das nennt man Arbeit ......


----------



## rudlinger (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit
Na Dir gehts ja gut. Ich betreibe hier von 08:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr Arbeitsleben :v
Abba bald is wieder Freitach und es geht gen Nordost 
PS.: Smiley war auch verkehrt. Hatte ich abba auch erst jetzt gesehen |muahah:


----------



## Forellendieb (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich möchte mich bei uch nicht einmischen aber für mich selber habe ich auch eine Fangliste mit größe, gewicht, Köder, Wetter, Gewässer , Temperatur , Wind usw macht mir einiges etwas leichter


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ rudlinger: Alles klar, Sache ist gegessen. #h 
@ Ghanja: Ja, kam mir auch so vor. *gg*
Jetzt gehts zum Quappenansitz an die Weiße Elster. Man muss ja auch mal ein bisschen abschalten. Und es ist mir sch....egal ob da was beißt oder nicht, Hauptsache ich komme mal raus und kann mich erholen. #6


----------



## rudlinger (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

#h 





			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich bei uch nicht einmischen aber für mich selber habe ich auch eine Fangliste mit größe, gewicht, Köder, Wetter, Gewässer , Temperatur , Wind usw macht mir einiges etwas leichter


Das bringt auch viel. Da kannst Du Dir dann ne Statistik machen, wann was geht und wann nicht! Kommt aber immer aufs Gewässer drauf an. Ich mache mir auch Notizen beim Forellenfischen. Was da rauskam war sehr verwunderlich!


----------



## Forellendieb (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Neee nicht nur beim Forellenfischen zb ein Hecht geht nach meiner erf. und meinem Heft Wind leicht Nord/ Ost Wassertemp ca 8 bis 3 Grad leichtes Strömungsgewässer usw klappt recht gut ist aber wie du schon sagtest auch von wassrtiefe usw abhängig!!


----------



## Raabiat (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Moment mal! Ich finde das hat nix mit Fischzähler oder so zu tun. Ich führe für mich privat mein persönliches Fangbuch (und das seit 1999), wo ich nicht nur eintrage wie viele Fische ich im Jahr fange, sondern mir auch aufzeichnungen zu Größe, Köder, Gewässer, Wetterbedingungen ect. machen. Ich finde nicht, dass das Schwachsinn ist. Und ich finde, dass man auch im AB mal erwähnen dürfen sollte, was denn das so drin steht. Ok?!



das wirft ja ein ganz anderes licht darauf...
mich würd jetzt mal interessieren, was man so für schlüsse aus deinem netten statistik "ordner" ziehen kann....haste den digital oder handgeschrieben???
seit '99 wird ja wohl einiges zusammen gekommen sein


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Rabbiat: Hab ich handgeschrieben auf vorgedruckten Blättern.
Was interessiert dich denn?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

moin alle: meint ihr, wenn es kalt war und dann wieder wärmer wird, also so wie jetzt, verlassen die fische das tiefe wasser bzw. die löcher und ziehen wieder umher, oder ins flache? zurzeit sind hier 7 grad, waren es doch am wochenende deutlich nur null bis knapp drüber.

mfg steffen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

nö denke ich nicht, denn eh die Temperaturen im Wasser steigen genügt son "lauwarmer" Tag nicht, zumal die Nächte kalt sind.

Oberflächenwasser hat jetzt so um die 2-3 °C .. Tiefenwasser 4°C oder etwas mehr, wenn es sich nicht um Fließgewässer handelt, bzw. der See flach ist & ordentlich windanfällig.

Das heisst im Klartext .. in tiefen ruhigen Gewässern stehen die Fische auch meist tiefer. In flachen oder stark strömenden Gewässern ist die Temperatur nahezu überall gleich & Du kannst sie überall suchen & finden !


----------



## DAN (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

genau

Bedingt durch die Anomalie des Wassers hat es nun am Grund immer ca 4 Grad Celsius. Und der Organismaus der Fische stellt sich darauf ein. Da glaub ich nich das die sofort aufsteigen wenns Wasser drüber wieder 5 oder 6 Grad hat. Dazu brauchte es ausserdem ein bischen mehr als son paar laue Tage wegen der kalten Nächte. Also genau das was MeRiDiAn schon sagte.


Denny


----------



## schwarzeMann (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hei Veit|wavey:,
Zitat von Veit*: ...zum Quappenansitz an die W.E....
Dieser "Fluss" ist mir sehr bekannt, dort hat von mir ein Freund letzte Woche eine  68er Quappe gefangen! 
Möchte dies Jahr auch mal wieder einen Versuch wagen (auf Quappen)!!!

Gruß an Veit und alle die ans Wasser kommmen:m!!!


----------



## Adrian* (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wat is los hier?
Geht keiner mehr Angeln?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is los hier?
> Geht keiner mehr Angeln?



#hdenke auch, 
das hat was mit dem X.Mas Wahn zu tun (Kaufrausch Totale) 
oder aber das es auf Vollmond zugeht 
& wer weiß #cevtl.muß der ein oder andere einfach nur viel Arbeiten oder Privates auf die Reihe bringen...

:m!

boh was freue ich mich auf morgen mal wieder ein paar Stunden am Wasser wenn auch mit dem jüngsten im Haushalt ...aber immerhin am Wasser#6

#h


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kein Riese (65 cm) aber Veit freut sich!
Köder war ein 12cm-Kopyto in schwarzweiß.
Gefangen hab ich ihn an der Saale und da es ein schöner Fisch für die Küche ist, hab ich den dann auch mal mitgenommen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Riese (65 cm) aber Veit freut sich!
> Köder war ein 12cm-Kopyto in schwarzweiß.
> Gefangen hab ich ihn an der Saale und da es ein schöner Fisch für die Küche ist, hab ich den dann auch mal mitgenommen.



Guten Hunger wünsch ich dir...#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri-Heil Veit. Schöner Zander. Ich werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich doch nicht ans Wasser können so wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. Ich gucke aber mal ob ich nicht doch noch Zeit finde.


----------



## Veit (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ KC & Hechthunter: Thanks! |wavey: 
@ schwarzermann: Und ich dachte immer solche fängt man nur an der Oder.
#q  Spass beiseite: Das ist ja ein Super-Fisch! #6 Bei den dollen Fischen, die du und deine Kollegen immer fangen, müsst ihr hier echt mal Fotos reinstellen. Da wird sich bestimmt mancher die Augen reiben.
Gestern abend hatten Boardi angelkumpel und ich leider keinen Biss, trotzdem war es ein schöner Ansitz. :m Es kann ja nicht immer klappen. 
Habe in der Weißen Elster bisher noch nie ein Quappe gefangen, weiß aber dass da auf jeden Fall ein Potential vorhanden ist. Und mann muss es ja trotzdem versuchen. 
In der Saale (und der Elbe) konnte ich bisher nur Quappen bis 55 cm fangen, leider ist der Bestand aber deutlich zurückgegangen. Naja, vielleicht hab ich ja demnächst trotzdem mal wieder Erfolg. |wavey:


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich wollte doch nur nen Hecht!!!
Naja, man kann ja sehen was stattdessen passiert ist. 1,15 m war dieser Bursche. Da ich aber ehrlich bin,muss ich dazu sagen, dass der Haken des kupferfarbenen Effzettblinkers außen saß. 
Auch wenn das sicherlich kein Riesenwels ist, so ist der Fang dennoch eine kleine Sensation, da er mir an einem kleinen Tümpel gelang, wo wahrscheinlich niemand, der das Gewässer kennt dran geglaubt hätte, dass dort diese Fischart vorkommt. Da ich den Wels während des Drills im trüben Wasser nicht erkennen konnte, kam für mich auch nur ein kapitaler Hecht oder eventuell ein gehakter Karpfen in Frage.
Der Kampf dauerte gut 10 Minuten und der Fisch war dabei in sehr guter Kondition, was er mit zahlreichen schnellen Fluchten bewies. Ich hatte großes Glück, da der Karabiner sich geöffnet hatte, wie ich nach der Landung per Wallergriff feststellen musste.  
Nach einigem Überlegen entschied ich mich dann, den Bartelträger wieder zurückzusetzen.

Edit: Beim Hochladen des Bildes ist was schiefgegangen. Kommt aber gleich!


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So, aber nun:


----------



## FishHunter283 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ veit digges perti von mir zum doch schönen waller.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri....|uhoh: 

Hömma - is dir vor freude die buchs explodiert? :q :q :q 

Ansonsten - das Angebot mit dem Arzt steht noch...:m 

LG by Andy


----------



## Case (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri zum Wels...

Hab zwar noch nie einen gefangen, aber für mich hätte der die richtige Pfannengröße gehabt.

Case


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Case: Da hast du zwar recht, aber leider ist der Tümpel absolute Dreckbrühe. Ich kenne keinen der etwas daraus essen will.


----------



## Adrian* (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

Sauber! 
Immer ehrlich!
Hattest du nicht im Sommer schonmal en Wels gefangen?


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: Ja, zwei ordentliche mit 1,22 und 1,28 cm und die hatten auch "richtig" gebissen.


----------



## Birger (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit: sag mal wo genau der Haken beim Waller saß. Meistens haben sie doch den Köder attackiert, hängen dann aber außen im Kopfbereich. Ist nämlich recht schwer, nen ruhenden Waller zu haken, wahrscheinlich hat er doch gebissen. Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Birger: Ein Stück über der Brustflosse.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@veit: find ich gut, das macht mir hoffnung, dass beim spinnfischen in unseren breiten auch mal nen waller beißt. gezielt drauf zu angeln wäre wohl fast schon vermessen. es sei denn, man kennt ein gewässer, wo regelmäßig waller rauben und gefangen werden.  mit was fürner rute, rolle und schnur angelst du noch mal? also beim spinnfischen? vielleicht haste das mal gesgat, habs dann vergessen. 
mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Bubbel: Hatte eine Zebco Rhino DF 2,85 m mit 55 g Wg, Quantum Crypton als Rolle und eine 14er Cormoran Zoom7 als Schnur dazu ein 45er Fluocarbon-Vorfach
Ist vielleicht nicht das absolute Topp-Gerät, aber ich hatte bisher überhaupt keine Probleme damit und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Birger (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit: dann würd ich nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass der gerissen ist. Gerade bei Ködern mit mehr Aktion wie Blinker schnappen sie daneben.


----------



## schwarzeMann (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Veit |wavey:,
Glückwunsch zu diesen Waller :m, habe selbat vor ca. 3 Jahren einen mal Gefangen(1,11m):g!!!
Dieses Gewässer ist mir sehr bekannt , weiß nähmlich von einen Freund das dort vor ca. 4 Jahren einige Welse vom Krebssee in ... gesetzt wurden sind#6!!!
Diese waren maximal 30 cm groß.
In den ... (Gewässer) wo du angelst ist ein "guter Weißfischbestand" (Bleie,Lauben,Karauschen,Karpfen,Plötzen,usw...),dass ist ein "schlemmer Befee" für die Welse,darum wachsen Sie gut ab.

Mfg "SchwarzeMann"|wavey:
PS: Wäre im nächsten Sommer ein Ansitz auf Wels wärt...


----------



## Adrian* (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich hab euch doch mal von dem 1,36m Hecht aus unserem See erzählt, den en Freund gefangen hat...
Der ist jetzt in der Angelwoche, er hat den zweiten platz gemacht, 135cm und 34pfund...
Vom der Zeitschrift Blinker hat er die Goldmedalie bekommen...


----------



## Veit (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wollte mich ja heute eigentlich mit zwei Boardis in Magdeburg zum Spinnfischen treffen, aber da das Wetter echt mies war, bin ich dann doch in Halle geblieben und habs nur mal nachmittags ein bisschen mit der Spinnrute probiert. 
Hatte aber ein bisschen Pech. Gleich beim ersten Wurf attakierte an einem Nebengewässer der Weißen Elster ein Hecht von etwa 50 cm meinen silbernen Rapala X-Rap. Leider hing der Haken nicht richtig. Kurz darauf dann nächster Fischkontakt, aber leider nur eine von außen gehakte Brasse. Wenig später konnte ich dann noch einen 55er Hecht landen und releasen.
Danach versuchte ich es noch an einem anderen Teich und bekam mit einem 15 cm langen Balzer-Wobbler im Hechtdekor noch einen Hecht von etwa 70 cm an den Haken, der leider kurz vor der Landung noch ausschlitzte.

@ schwarzermann: 30er Welse aus dem Krebssee? |kopfkrat  Du erstaunst mich und auch andere Angler aus Halle, die das hier lesen, immer wieder aufs neue.


----------



## Debilofant (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Zwischendurch dann auch mal ein richtig rekordverdächtiges Monstrum :m. Leider mein einziger mit der Angel gefangener "Zander" in diesem Jahr:c 

Tschau Debilofant


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Debilofant: worauf hat der gebissen, nen kunstköder oder auf 2maden  immer hin kannste stolz sagen, ja ich hab nen zander 2005 gefangen ;-)

mfg


----------



## vertikal (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischendurch dann auch mal ein richtig rekordverdächtiges Monstrum.


Der hat doch etwa nicht "gebissen", oder? Suchte bestimmt nur einen Spielkameraden und ist dann an deinem Gufi hängengeblieben?

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Debilofant (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Der Möchtegernzander hat sich beim Köfiangeln todesmutig auf 2 Maden gestürzt. Hab aber schon mal bei ´nem Kumpel gesehen, wie auch solche "Kaliber" sich auf Kleinstspinner gestürzt haben. In der mir lediglich vergönnten Stunde Angelzeit hat sich jedenfalls beim anschließenden Angeln mit totem Ukelei keine Verwandschaft der älteren Geneartion mehr an den Haken bringen lassen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war heute aufm wasser, bott gut geschaukelt, wellen, kalt schnee. papa hatte schön schiss ;-) aber war schon unheimlich, wasser hat 1,6 grad, wer da reinfällt schafft es nimmer mehr zum ufer, nicht bei 500m und mehr.
der fischer war drauf, nur ein hecht im netz, leider hört der nie auf. fisch war am meisten auf 13 metern, die tiefste stelle. die meisten auf 8 metern dann, also alles brassen, hatte der fischer auch nur im netz. vereinzelt auf dem see lagen fische aufm boden, so drei hinter einander. sind das dann räuber? wie macht ihr die räuber aus? echolot war genial, hatte ich ausgeliehen, 800 euro, geiles teil. leider nichts gefangen, nur 10 würfe gemacht oder so. 

mfg


----------



## Adrian* (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Weichei 
Nur 10 würfe und dann mit klappernen Zähne wieder nach hause wa....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Man du musst ein wenig ausdauer haben,gerade im winter brauchen die fänge zeit trotzdem bewundere ich dich, bei den temperaturen raus zugehen#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian und dorschler: ja, sag das mal meinem vater!  ich wär noch geblieben, fisch war ja da, wo brassen sind, sind auch die räuber. aber was solls, bei schnee und sturm angeln schockt wirklich nur dann, wenns richtig knallt und lange suchen wollt ich auch nicht. aber 10 würfe sind mager


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel

Ich hab das Angeln für dieses Jahr sein gelassen, war vorgestern für 2std, nichst, nichtmal die hänger wollten.
Vielleicht geh ich noch einmal an See wenn der wieder auf macht aber sonst lass ich es bleiben und bereite mich leider sehr teuer auf 2006 vor...


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Adrian: Was hats den mit deinem neuen Benutzerbild auf sich? Ich dachte du bist son Profiblinker-Fan?

Bin leider jetzt 2 Tage nicht zum angeln gekommen. Aber morgen gehts wieder ab. Hecht ist Pflicht!


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit

Ja, Profi-Blinker beim Raubfisch Angeln und Mosella beim Friedfisch...
Michael Schlögel ist also Lorkowski  
Mim Spinnfischen hab ich es nicht mehr so, im moment ist mir wieder mehr nach Feeder'n....


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Aja. Naja, mich bekommt bis 14.02. glaub ich keiner zum Feedern. Danach bleibt mir ja auch nicht anders übrig. 
Hätte ich früher nie für möglich gehalten, dass aus mir mal son Spinnangler wird.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Stimmt!

Wenn ich noch an die Matchrute denke!
Wird Zeit, daß  Du Dir mal eine richtige Köderbox vom Weihnachtsmann wünscht


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich soll mir ne richtige Köderbox vom Weihnachtsmann wünschen????
Ich hab mir letztens zwei selbst "geschenkt" und weiss langsam nicht mehr wohin damit...
Es liegt einfach am bestand bei uns, es lohnt sich einfach nicht...


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Dorschi: Mach dich nur lustig! |uhoh:  Die Matchrute war cool. Mit der hab ich den geilsten Hechtdrill meins Lebens gehabt.  So ein 84er an 16er Mono und Matchrute ist nämlich Nervenkitzel pur. 

Aber das mit der Köderbox kann man sich ja mal überlegen...


----------



## Ziegenbein (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt einfach am bestand bei uns, es lohnt sich einfach nicht...


 
Das kenne ich leider zu gut :c  #q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

In meiner Gummifischköderkiste befinden sich nur etwa 10 Gummis und die is voll. Habt ihr auch für Gummiköder eine Spezielle kiste(bei Veit weiß ich dass ja)? Wieviel passt da bei euch rein?


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ich habe 4 Kisten mit Gufi's & Twistern, eine mit Wobber'n und eine mit Blinker'n und Spinnern....


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Für Gummis solltest du die schon haben sonst färben sie ja von einander ab. Meine Wobbler und Blinker/SPinner hab ich jeweils alle in einer gesonderten Box, wo sie nicht getrennt voneinander liegen. Letztendlich bringt mir ne dolle Planobox oder sowas auch keinen einzigen Fisch mehr an den Haken nur vielleicht ein bisschen weniger Drillingssalat, aber damit kann ich leben. Bei sowas bin ich Minimalist


----------



## Fisch1000 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Kommt ganz auf die Größe der Gummis an. In meine passen ca 60 Stück, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich meist auf Barsche angle und deshalb die Durchschnittsgröße der Gufis recht klein ausfällt. Insgesammt habe ich eine Box, die allerdings prall gefüllt mit Kleinkram ist(11 Rapalas, 17Mepps, und 20 Storms).

Fisch1000


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da ich verschiedene Kopytos und andere Gummis habe stecke ich sie je nach Sorte gemeinsam in Tüten. Dann können se nicht abfärben. Kunktioniert prima aber verschwendet auch ein bisschen platz.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

oh ja, ihr diskutiert das gute boxenproblem /-phänomen! ich kaufe mir immer wieder boxen und dann will ich wieder alles irgendwie anders ordnen! gummis und twister haben eine box, bzw. im moment alles etwas anders. eine für die 15er gummis, eine mit twistern und kleinen gummifischen. dann eine mit den großen ködern, blinker große spinner wobbler jerks (obwohl die auch oft in kleinen schachteln sind) und eine kiste mit spinnern der kleineren sorte. eigentlich will ich mir nun mal eine richtig fette box kaufen, aus der man kleinere entnehmen kann. sprich wnen ich zum forellen spinnen gehe nehm ich die spinnerabteilung raus. geh ich auf barsch, die twisterbox(en) und so weiter. 

klingt doch einfach, oder? kennt jemand so eine besagte box? habe noch nicht gesucht! ich werde auch erst wieder im januar los gehen, jetzt hab ich allerlei zu hause zu tun. und im februar geh ich mit birger los.

mfg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

*HIER!​*


----------



## DAN (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

das mit den Boxen kommt mir bekannt vor.

Is nen ewiger kreislauf.
Erst ne Box kaufen 
aber leer oder halbvoll will sie ja keiner also noch köder kaufen und dann auf einmal passen nich mehr alle rein weil man zuviele gekauft hat oder umsortieren will
also ne neue Box muss her.....(was dann passiert? --> 3 zeilen höher)

Denny


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen Spinnen, doch es lief wenig. Konnte an einem Nebengewässer der Saale nur einen 30er Spritzerhecht landen. Einer von ca. 60 cm schlitze noch aus. Köder in beiden Fällen: 8cm Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdekor


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@meridian: coole sache, danke für den link!

sowas ist genial, die für 30 euro is klasse, im vergleich zu der für über hundert aber da geht mehr rein. sowas ist ideal und das werde ich mir auch noch mal anschaffen, das is wieder sone sache fürs leben auch wenn ich irgendwann davon dann drei brauche! aber dank mancher gewässer reißt man ja auch genügend ab ;-)

mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war heute mein boot rausholen. habe erfahren, dass ein kleiner see direkt im wald nahe meines bootes voll mit hechten war, da hat sich einer im dorf dumm und dämlich gefangen, auch meterteile dabei gewesen. dann war er blau und hat in der kneipe vom fischer rumerzählt wie viele riesen er da gefangen hat. ratet mal wer am nächsten tag da war? richtig, der fischer. mit der angel???? haaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mit seinen netzen und nun ratet mal wieviel da jetzt noch drin ist!!!!
könnte kotzen, wenn ich eins gar nicht abkann, dann fischer, die alles platt machen, den ist es scheiß egal wie der bestand aussieht, hauptsache das netz is voll!!! aber die wollen doch auch leben! genau, lieber einmal die dicke asche machen und danach hungern oder mit kopf fischen, was is wohl für alle besser. aber was rege ich mich auf, den see kannte ich nur vom sehen, schade das ich nicht mal der erste da war. aber vielleicht entdecke ich ja im neuen jahr bei uns nen loch, wo die dicken stehen, dann sage ich es gleihc dem fischer ;-)


----------



## ulschi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

ja, ja ... der Alkohol ....


----------



## vertikal (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				DAN schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den Boxen kommt mir bekannt vor.Is nen ewiger kreislauf.
> Erst ne Box kaufen aber leer oder halbvoll will sie ja keiner also noch köder kaufen und dann auf einmal passen nich mehr alle rein weil man zuviele gekauft hat oder umsortieren will
> also ne neue Box muss her.....(was dann passiert? --> 3 zeilen höher)




Für dein Alter spricht 'ne Menge Weisheit aus dir, Respekt, Respekt!

Gruß, VERTIKAL ................der den Keller bald voll hat!


----------



## DAN (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

HeHe,

danke danke

Gruss Denny..........dessen Geldbeutel ständig wieder leer ist wenn er aus dem Angelladen kommt;+  und der dann ganz doll lieb zu seiner Freundin sein muss:q


----------



## jurner2000 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo Leutchen!
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Blinker- bzw. Wobblerretter benutzt? So ein Teil kostet im Handel so 20 bis 30 Euro. Dürfte eigentlich auch nicht so schwer sein, selbst sowas herzustellen. Ein paar Kettchen, eine Öse und eine lange Schnur. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas?
Gruß Jurner


----------



## Grasshopper (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@juner2000

günstige Lösung? Ganz einfach: Klokette oder ähnliches ausm Baumarkt kaufen und unten einen oder mehrere Ringe vom Schlüsselanhänger rantüddeln. Dann den Ring im Falle eines Hängers in die Hauptschnur hängen und zum Köder herunterlaufen lassen. Der oder die Ringe bleiben dann, im günstigsten Falle, an den Drillingen hängen und du kannst dann an der Kette ziehen. Würde aber immer versuchen ohne auszukommen, denn die Schnur leidet, wenn die Ringe nicht gut sitzen, aber diese Konstruktion ist ziemlich genau das, was es im Angelladen für viel Geld zu kaufen gibt.

P.S. Ich angle immer vom Boot und nehme im Notfall meinen Anker, da kann ich auch mal ne Seerosenwurzel hochholen #6 

Grasshopper


----------



## vertikal (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				jurner2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutchen!
> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Blinker- bzw. Wobblerretter benutzt? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so etwas?



Hi Jurner, 
war mal dabei, wie im Rursee mit einem Köderretter eine 60,- € Castaic-Renke problemlos gerettet wurde. Allein dafür hatte sich die Anschaffung dann schon gelohnt. Die Selbstbautipps hören sich auch nicht verkehrt an.
Als Bootsangler kriege ich allerdings die allermeisten Hänger durch Zug in die Gegenrichtung recht einfach wieder frei.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War heute nachmittag wieder unterwegs im Namen des Hechtes. Leider war auch nicht mehr los als gestern. Erneut ging nur ein untermaßiger Hecht an den Haken. Köder war ein kupferfarbener Effzettblinker. Das war dennoch der 99st Esox in diesem Jahr. Morgen wird die 100er-Marke dann wohl fallen.


----------



## Dorschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wollte nochmal von heute Mittag einen 58er und einen 65er Esox vermelden.
Für 1 1/2 Stunden Zeit nich schlecht find ich.
2 Attacken hab ich noch versemmelt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na dann veit. besser wäre es morgen nen 100cm hecht zu fangen oder 100 stück, oder? ;-)

petri den fängern!


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, wenn der hunderste Hecht 100 cm wäre. *lol* 
Na ich gebe mein bestes!

@ Dorschi: Petri! Will haben Hechtwaffe!!!
Aber 2 Hechte in eineinhalbstunden sollen heute trotzdem locker zu toppen sein.  Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Dorschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

wann und wo?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was ihr rauszottelt! Petri Heil und hört mir auf mit den kleinen, ich will den Meterhecht sehen!!!!


----------



## ulschi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Bubbel2000,

ein schönes Vater Unser in deiner Signatur.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ulschi: danke sehr! länger solls net sein, is ja nur wieder platzverschwendung. hab ich umgedichtet, die idee hab ich woanders mal gesehen, von nem karpfenangler, fands witzig


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

demnächst müsste hier doch veit auftauchen, es wird dunkel. 

mein tipp: einen 50ger, einen 60ger und nen ca. 80ger is ausgeschlitzt!

mal sehen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst müsste hier doch veit auftauchen, es wird dunkel.
> 
> mein tipp: einen 50ger, einen 60ger und nen ca. 80ger is ausgeschlitzt!
> 
> mal sehen!


 
Nicht so ungeduldig. Veit, CS, Fishhunter, Tanner und ich waren doch noch Quappenangeln. Außerdem hat der ja nicht vor der Haustür geangelt. Auf Quappe hat sich außer einigen guten bissen nichts getan. Das mit den Räubern kann er denke ich am besten selbst sagen|supergri . Ich kann nur eines sagen: Schade dass ich nicht auch zum Spinnfischen mitgegangen bin.


----------



## Raabiat (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

#ynu  schreib mal bissle schneller veit...
ich seh doch deinen namen hier schon ewig stehen und warte drauf obs mit dem 100cm beim 100. hecht geklappt hat


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Für den heutigen habe ich ein Boardietreffen in Magdeburg organisiert und es sollte dann in der Tat kurz vor Jahresende nochmal ein hervorragender Angeltag werden. 
Um 10 Uhr traf ich mich gemeinsam mit den Magdeburger Boardis Counter-Striker und Fishhunter283 zum Spinnfischen an den Elbnebengewässern Magdeburgs. Später stieß dann auch noch der Boardi MAO zu uns. 
Bis zur Abenddämmerung konnten wir dann ein zumindest mengenmäßig erstklassiges Fangergebnis erzielen. Insgesamt gelang es uns 14 Hechte zu überlisten. Ich denke, man kann durchaus mal erwähnen, dass ich 11 davon gefangen habe. Somit war es zahlenmäßig der bislang beste Hechttag meiner Anglerlaufbahn. Einfach Wahnsinn, das Wasser kochte regelrecht vor Hechten, denn neben den gefangenen Fischen gab es noch jede Menge Nachläufer, Fehlbisse und einige Ausschlitzer sowie noch 3 von außen gehakte Brassen. Es hat einfach Fun gemacht, weil aller paar Minuten irgendwas gezuppelt hat. Das ich so gut abgeschnitten habe, lag wohl daran, dass ich die richtigen Köder im Gepäck hatte. MAOs Jerkbaits waren wohl den meisten der eher kleinen Hechte doch einen Tick zu groß. Der absolute "Killer" am heutigen Tag waren dann letztendlich wiedermal meine kleinen Salmo "Perch"-Wobbler. 5 Hechte bissen auf die 8 cm-Variante im Barschdekor, 4 Stück wollten das gleichlange Weißfischdekor. Außerdem konnte ich einen Hecht auf einen 10 cm langen Rapala X-Rap erwischen und noch einen weiteren auf einen 15 cm langen Bomber Long A-Zweiteiler in silbergrau. Counter-Striker fing seinen Hecht auf einen orangefarbenen Rapala-Wobbler, Fishhunter283 auf einen kleinen Wobbler im Weißfischdekor, MAO hatte mit einem großen Jerkbait Erfolg, dessen genauen Namen ich nicht kenne.
Alle gefangenen Hechte wurden zurückgesetzt.
Nun zu den Fischgrößen, welche weniger nennenswert sind. Neben einigen untermaßigen Hechten, gingen nur Fische bis maximal 65 cm an die Haken. 
Aber was soll, war dennoch super. Zur Dokumentation des Super-Tages haben wir dann auch alle Fische geknipst. 

Am Abend saßen dann noch die Boardis Counter-Striker, Fishhunter283, Karpfenchamp, tanner und meine Wenigkeit am Alte Elbe-Wasserfall auf Quappen an. Hierbei hatten wir allerdings kein Glück. Es gab zwar zahlreiche Bisse, die aber eindeutig alle von Kaulbarschen stammten. Diese Biester blieben meist garnicht am Haken hängen, so dass nur Fishhunter283 und ich jeweils einen landen konnten. 
tanner war übrigens nachmittags auch Spinnfischen und konnte an "seinem" Dorfteich einen 82er Hecht auf einen Profi-Blinker-Attractor im Weißfischdekor fangen.

Insgesamt war es ein wunderbarer Angeltag unserer Magdeburger Angelgemeinschaft. Ich möchte mich bei allen, die heute dabei waren für die vielen schönen Boarditreffen in diesem Jahr bedanken. Nicht nur wegen den Fischen, sondern auch wegen euch komme ich immer wieder gerne nach Magdeburg. Wir sehen uns wieder, 2006 in alter Frische!


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bilder Klappe die zweite


----------



## Raabiat (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na dann, obwohl ich nich zu den Fischzählern gehör, Glückwunsch zu den Losnummern 99 bis 110....
Echt gut#6

Dann werd ich mir wohl mal so einen Salmo Perch zulegen nachdem ich den Effzett wahrscheinlich nict richtig bedienen kann|bla:

So ein gutes Ergebnis wünsch ich dir auch fürs nächste Jahr.

Gruß, Markus...ähhh...Raabiat


----------



## Raabiat (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

PS: die Bilder sind alt....die sind ja alle vom 21.11.2005
#h


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Bilder Klappe die Dritte


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schade dass ich nicht konnte. Bei den Bildern wird einem ja richtig warm ums Herz. Schöne bilder Veit. Ich werde den ganzen Hechten da wohl mal am Monatg einen besuch abstatten. Wer mitkommen will muss nur was sagen. Ich release diesmal aber. Sind mir so zuviele Gräten. Ich will ja wenigstens noch die 10er Marke dieses Jahr knacken. Vielleicht gehe erhöhe ich ja auch noch auf 20. Aber wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben. So viel Glück werde ich ja nicht annähernd haben. Ich brauche vorher noch so nen Salmo Perch Wobbler. Schade dass im Februar schon wieder alles vorbei ist(Schonzeit und die halte ich auch ein, ich will schließlich meinen Schein behalten).


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

euch ganzen "Verückten was die Suche nach der DICKEN BERTA" 
angeht 
Wünsche ich 
Tolle 
FEIERTAGE...

& 
auf 
das es in der nächsten Session weiter so läuft für EUCH !


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

petri, was solls, kleine hechte große hechte, soviele hechte erstmal fangen is schon ne kleine sensation, spitze! ich werde erst wieder im februar starten denke ich, leider. aber hier sehe ich ja, wie die hechte aussehen, bevor ich es vergesse  freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf 2006, so nahe am meterhecht war ich noch nicht dran und ich werde wieder angeln bis der arzt kommt....am 1.mai hol ich mir bei uns in göttingen ne wochenkarte und geh nich zur uni, birger is auch am start und dann wird nur geangelt! 

und jetzt vielleicht mal geschlafen ;-)


----------



## Marco O. (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> MAO hatte mit einem großen Jerkbait Erfolg, dessen genauen Namen ich nicht kenne.



Das war ein Squirrley Burt Perch  

Dir Veit nochmal ein *DIGGES Petri* zu deinem super Fangererfolg:m


----------



## FishHunter283 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit 
super beitrag hoffe sowas können wir noch oft nach holen.
Dickes Petri nochmal an alle beteiligten.

@ All    FROHE WEIHNACHTEN nen GUTEN RUTSCH und nen ERFOLGREICHES JAHR 2006


----------



## tanner (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Anbei dann mal gleich den Hecht aus meinem Dorfteich, 82cm  auf Profiblinker, ich muss bloß mal lernen Fische richtig zu halten, fürs Bild


----------



## Adrian* (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Klasse Hecht, hab schon lange keinen mehr gefangen...
Auf den Blinker oder Attractor?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@tanner: hältst den fisch doch ganz gut soweit. aber hast wohl die camera nicht am wasser gehabt oder warst alleine, wa? das ärgert mich auch aber für 2006 hab ich mir vorgenommen die akkus richtig zu laden, im winter die cam an der brust zu tragen und generell immer eine dabei zu haben, sieht einfach cooler aus, grad bei nem so schönen fisch.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Schöner Hecht Tanner. Petri-Heil auch fürs neue Jahr


----------



## Raabiat (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @tanner: hältst den fisch doch ganz gut soweit. aber hast wohl die camera nicht am wasser gehabt oder warst alleine, wa? das ärgert mich auch aber für 2006 hab ich mir vorgenommen die akkus richtig zu laden, im winter die cam an der brust zu tragen und generell immer eine dabei zu haben, sieht einfach cooler aus, grad bei nem so schönen fisch.



ich bin immer allein angeln weil nie einer mitgeht:c:c
hab zwar immer ne cam dabei aber ich fang ja nie was
kann mir mal einer von euch erfahrenen, fischfangenden anglern erzählen, wie ich mich (gesetzt dem fall das ich mal was fange) selbst gut fotografieren kann mit fisch in der hand? ich will ja nu nich grad 'n stativ mitnehmen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ rabiaat: ja, das ist ein problem. ich geh am liebsten daher zu zweit, meistens ja eh mit birger und der kann ja gut fotografieren ;-)

aber ansonsten stativ, gibt da kleine und leichte. wenn man nen geilen fisch hat, eventuell den fang seines lebens, dann muss man kreativ werden. baumstamm benutzen oder nur den fisch fotografieren, was aber meist dumm aussieht. ein 80ger im gras sieht genauso aus wie ein meterfisch ;-) dumme sache. im boot gehts eventuell mit auf die mittelbank legen und dann sich klein machen und ducken, hab ich auch schon gemacht. schwierig halt, einzig wahre ist halt zu zweit oder besser nichts großes fangen :-D


----------



## tanner (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@adrian - Attractor in dunkler Rücken,weißer Bauch,roter Teller, ohne Angstdrilling - Größe Mittel - so 14cm.

@bubbel - keine Kamera mit gehabt


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin immer allein angeln weil nie einer mitgeht:c:c
> kann mir mal einer von euch erfahrenen, fischfangenden anglern erzählen, wie ich mich (gesetzt dem fall das ich mal was fange) selbst gut fotografieren kann



Hi Markus,

das Erste sollte doch in deinem "Dorf" zu ändern sein; müsste doch noch zwei, drei Angler in der Ecke geben, oder?
Wenn das geklärt ist, wird das Zweite auch einfacher: Fotos vom Angelfreund machen lassen - und fertig!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Raabiat (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Markus,
> 
> das Erste sollte doch in deinem "Dorf" zu ändern sein; müsste doch noch zwei, drei Angler in der Ecke geben, oder?


piep...fehler...|supergri hier in unserer 700 einwohner gemeinde gibts kaum wen in meinem alter...ist eben ein kleines verschlafenes kaff mit gehobenem durchschnittsalter....hier gibts nur angelnde rentner  und das sind alles so eigenbrödler...deshalb freu ich mich ja drauf, hier im nächsten jahr mal was zu organisieren:g



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das geklärt ist, wird das Zweite auch einfacher: Fotos vom Angelfreund machen lassen - und fertig!
> 
> Gruß, VERTIKAL


und dann werdet ihr reichlich fotos von mir machen können:
markus wie er im schilf hängt...markus wie er im baum hängt...markus wie er in steinpackungen hängt...markus wie er in sich selbst hängt und garantiert auch markus wie er (ohne wathose!) bis zur hüfte im wasser steht |kopfkrat


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> und dann werdet ihr reichlich fotos von mir machen können:
> markus wie er im schilf hängt...markus wie er im baum hängt...markus wie er in steinpackungen hängt...markus wie er in sich selbst hängt und garantiert auch markus wie er (ohne wathose!) bis zur hüfte im wasser steht |kopfkrat




Na, wart mal ab! Ich schätze, gibt auch noch andere Fotos: Markus mit schönem Zander, Markus mit fettem Barsch, Markus mit Meterhecht....

Immer positiv denken!#6

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

krieg ich auch nen meterhecht 2006 vertikal??? bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Raabiat (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> krieg ich auch nen meterhecht 2006 vertikal??? bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



ich schick dir meinen mit der post....aber der wird releast....okay??|gr:


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> krieg ich auch nen meterhecht 2006 vertikal??? bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




Na klar, bubbel
ist doch schließlich Weihnachten.

Nimm schon mal den:


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So Freunde,

muss mal grad zwei Stunden Geschenkpakete aufreissen, ein 6-Gänge-Menue verspeisen, diverse Fläschchen Bier vernichten und eine Stunde Extrem-Couching durchziehen - kurz gesagt: Weihnachten feiern!

Bis später und bleibt alle schön verrückt, wär ja sonst langweilig hier!

VERTIKAL


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

kommt der hecht aus den bodden oder aus holland?sieht nach nem schönen sommerhecht aus, schlank aber kräftig, geiles vieh


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

War ein Boddenhecht von 105 cm im September; vielleicht hat er jetzt schon 106 cm?


----------



## vertikal (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Die holländischen Hechte sind oft heller. Hier mal ein 85er "Sand-"hecht aus dem Rhedersee, beim vertikalieren gefangen. Hat überhaupt keine Rücksicht drauf genommen, dass ich Zander fangen wollte. Deshalb das Stahlvorfach - alles klar?


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

@Raabiat 





> und dann werdet ihr reichlich fotos von mir machen können:
> markus wie er im schilf hängt...markus wie er im baum hängt...markus wie er in steinpackungen hängt...markus wie er in sich selbst hängt und garantiert auch markus wie er (ohne wathose!) bis zur hüfte im wasser steht |kopfkrat


 
Du bist mir sympatisch, es wäre mir ein Vergnügen, mal mit dir angeln gehen zu können.

@Vertikal


> muss mal grad zwei Stunden Geschenkpakete aufreissen, ein 6-Gänge-Menue verspeisen, diverse Fläschen Bier vernichten und eine Stunde Extrem-Couching durchziehen - kurz gesagt: Weihnachten feiern!


 
Du ärmster...#h 



> Hat überhaupt keine Rücksicht drauf genommen, dass ich Zander fangen wollte. Deshalb das Stahlvorfach - alles klar?


 
Echt? Die drei Hechte im Jahr bekommst du doch auch ohne Stahl raus #q :m 

Gruß


----------



## Veit (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nun wollen wir doch nach dem ganzen Geschwätz, diesen Thread auch mal wieder dazu nutzen, wofür er gedacht ist, nämlich Fangberichte. :m 

Ich war heute morgen mal schnell an einen Saalealtarm gedüst und hab mir dort 2 Weihnachtshechte geangelt. Erst gabs einen schönen 70er und dann noch einen 61er, der mir am Mittwoch schon ausgeschlitzt war. Im Übrigen beide wie immer mit Fluocarbonvorfach gelandet.:g  Die zwei Burschen schwimmen wieder. Köder war wieder mal mein 8 cm langer Salmo "perch"-Wobbler im Barschdekor.


----------



## vertikal (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wollen wir doch nach dem ganzen Geschwätz, diesen Thread auch mal wieder dazu nutzen, wofür er gedacht ist, nämlich Fangberichte.




Ja Chef, jawoll Sir, so wird's gemacht!!!

Aufhören mit dem dummen Geschwätz - sind doch nicht zum Spaß hier!!!:r

Hier geht's ja schließlich um harte Männer, die jeden Tag mindestens ihre 5 bis 10 Hechte verangeln, ....äh, wollte sagen: angeln!

Schluß mit dem blöden Geschwätz! Fakten, Fakten, Fakten,
jede Menge Bilder von 50er, 55er und sogar 60er Hechten!!! Das wollen wir sehen!
Und wehe, einer hängt noch so'n blödes Stahlvorfach vor! 
Weicheier, Ignoranten, um nicht schlimmeres zu sagen.....

Jawoll, sir!!!

Damit ist jetzt Schluß, Sir!!!
___________________________________________________________


Hab nämlich gerade die Ignorier-Taste zum zweiten Mal gedrückt und verabschiede mich aus diesem "Harte-Männer-mit-großen-Fischen-aber-immer-ohne-Stahlvorfach-Thread"

Irgendwann wirst du auch mal erwachsen, wart's nur ab!


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

@Veit Na Veit, mein liebster Freund, frohe Weihnachten! Hat dir der Weihnachtsmann was Schönes unter den Baum gelegt? 

@Vertikal 

Ich muss jetzt noch mal mit dir schwätzen, aber mir fällt da gerade noch was ein. Meinst du, das alle Menschen wissen, was das tragische Element der unfreiwilligen Komik ist?

Wir hatten da doch letztens eine interessante, tiefschürfende  Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn.....
Ich habe da eben aus einer spontanen Laune heraus in der Wikipedia unter "Dummheit" nachgeschlagen und das gefunden:



> Der Begriff der *Dummheit* kann als der Gegensatz zur Weisheit verstanden werden. Meyers Konversations-Lexikon definiert Dummheit als das Unvermögen, aus Wahrgenommenem die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen.
> Der Begriff ist, ebenso wie der verwandte und mittlerweile ungebräuchlichere Begriff der Torheit, negativ konnotiert. Kennzeichen der Dummheit ist in der Regel mangelnde bzw. verminderte Intelligenz, daher wird im medizinischen Sinne von Intelligenzminderung gesprochen, die sich an der Höhe des Intelligenzquotienten bemisst. Als menschliches Charaktermerkmal ist die Dummheit allerdings nicht immer einfach zu erfassen; im Alltagssprachgebrauch versteht man darunter vor allem den Mangel an "gesundem Menschenverstand"


 
Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Aus der Verlegenheit heraus, dass ich grundsätzlich zum nicht-fangenden Bevölkerungsanteil gehöre, war ich ja maßgeblich am Geschwätz in diesem thread beteiligt

Und ob ihr's glaub oder nicht (ich glaubs noch nichtmal selbst)....

der Markus hat heut Fisch gefangen#6#6#6

und gleich 3 Stück...|schild-g#r|stolz:
(@veit: an deine zahlen komm ich ich ran aber für mich ist das enorm...|supergri)
ich hab anderthalb Stunden gebraucht um mir ein 6cm Rotauge zu stippen|kopfkrat
dann hatte ich eigentlich keine lust mehr auf Raubfischen aber als ich in mein Eimerle g'schaut hab wars scheinbar tot...Herz-Druckmassage hat nix gebracht und ich dachte mir, das kleine Fischli soll nicht umsonst gestorben sein und habs aufgepiekst an den schilfkanten umhertreiben lassen...
über ne stunde hat sich garnix getan und dann kam der langersehnte biss...
Rumms...Pose weg...ab ins Schilf...anhieb hat sofort gesessen...Drillinge samt Rotauge saßen hübsch im Maulwinkel...ein 75er hat nach kurzem abhaken wieder das weite suchen dürfen...foto hab ich keins...muss ja immer alleine angeln|uhoh:

Das Rotauge sah noch super aus....da geht noch was dacht ich mir....20m weiter auf den nächsten steg gegangen und nach zehn minuten nochmal RUMMS...pose weg...ab ins schilf....anhieb sofort gesessen...

drill gabs nich...der fisch kam direkt auf mich zugeschwommen und ich musste nur noch kurbeln...ein 72er hechtmädchen hatte den kleinen köfi regelrecht eingesaugt und hatte den drilling hinten in den kiemen hängen...
und das obwohl ich ein verfechter des sofort-anhiebs bin|kopfkrat
Hab den Drilling auch nicht rausbekommen und mich fürs abschlagen entschieden...schade...

Wo soll ich an nem toten Fischli den Drilling hinhängen das der nich von so nem Gierschlund direkt hinter die kiemen geschluckt wird??|kopfkrat

|wavey:endlich mal ein fangbericht von mir...wo ich ja hier sonst nur rumschwall|bla:


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo



> Wo soll ich an nem toten Fischli den Drilling hinhängen das der nich von so nem Gierschlund direkt hinter die kiemen geschluckt wird??|kopfkrat


 
Nimm vor allem einen Einzelhaken, das ist wesentlich schonender. Bei einem Köfi von sechs cm kannst du den Haken nicht so anbringen, das nicht jeder Hecht den einfach inhalieren kann. Wie gesagt, Einzelhaken und sofort anschlagen, sonst hast du keine Chance. Ansonsten: Nimm den toten Köfi, bau dir ein Spinnsystem mit wenig oder ohne Blei, dann langsm zupfen. Bringt mehr Fisch und die Biester haben weniger Gelegenheit zu schlucken.


Gruß


----------



## Veit (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Rabiaat: Petri Heil! Geht doch! Will zwischen den Jahren eventuell auch noch einen Ansitz mit Köderfisch in Angriff nehmen.

@ Vertikal: Schade, dass du meinen Beitrag gleich falsch verstehen musstest. Wünsche dir und Gunni dennoch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.  
PS: Wer Erwachsensein von anderen verlangt, sollte auch selbst so handeln. Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Veit könnstest Du mal ein Bild von dem Wunder-Wobbler hier reinstellen? Wäre nett, hoffe damit meine magere Hecht-Fang-Quote zu verbessern.


----------



## Ziegenbein (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hab mal gegoogelt ist es der hier im Anhang?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

denke mal das ist er karlkani  den kenn ich zumindest unter dem namen!

mfg


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ karl kanni: Auf dem ersten Bild (das mit den verschiedenen Farben) ist das der vordere, auf dem zweiten der ganz linke. Wie man ja sieht ein Flachläufer, als eher was für Gewässer die nur maximal 2 Meter tief sind.


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

@Veit Was denn, habe dir doch nur frohe Weihnachten gewünscht und nach Geschenken gefragt, rein aus Höflichkeit. Du hast irgendwas von Geschwätz erzählt und wirst jetzt schon wieder persönlich. #h 



> Denk mal drüber nach!


 
Der war wirklich gut...:m 

Gruß


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Gunni: Hast du immer noch nicht kapiert, dass das mit dem "Geschwätz" überhaupt nicht böse gemeint war. Kein bisschen! Ich habe nix dagegen, wenn in diesem Thread über Raubfischangeln&Co. gelabert wird, kann und will es auch nicht verhindern, wollte einfach mal wieder einen Fangbericht dazwischen schieben. Wenn das jemand (Vertikal) als persönlichen Angriff auffasst, dann kann ich ihm auch nicht weiter helfen. 

Bei dir weiß ich leider nie ob du einen Beitrag ernst meinst oder wieder mal deine Ironie spielen lässt. Ist mir aber auch egal...

PS:Wenn du es für nötig hältst das nochmal zu kommentieren, dann bitte per PN. Wäre schade für diesen Thread! Würde mich aber am meisten freuen, wenn du mich zu Weihnachten damit einfach verschonst. Danke!


----------



## FishHunter283 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Veit wollen wir dann nochmal ne kleine spintour in MD machen wenn ja sag mir bescheid wann du zeit und lust hast.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da eben aus einer spontanen Laune heraus in der Wikipedia unter "Dummheit" nachgeschlagen und das gefunden: (...)



Dass finde ich jetzt 'n bisschen durchsichtig und - Entschuldigung - überheblich! Mannomann! Habt ihr die Weihnachtskrise? Zu viel Zeit und nix zu tun? Könnt ihr Euch nicht einfach so lassen und nehmen wie ihr seid? 

Hier ist niemand dumm! Und sollte zufällig doch jemand in einem bestimmten Moment etwas dumm sein, dann kann man ihm das höflich und DISKRET sagen - also nicht öffentlich - und niemand verliert das Gesicht (auch man selbst nicht, weil sich hinterher herausstellt, dass man selber der Dumme war). 

Veit, Du magst ja Deine Macken haben und wir bestimmt nicht immer einer Meinung. Aber _den_ Schuh brauchst Du Dir nicht anziehen. 

Und im Übrigen habe ich auch meine Macken und die geb ich auch nicht her! 
 

Das Wort zum Zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag, sie hörten den 
Wasserpatscher


----------



## the doctor (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Dass finde ich jetzt 'n bisschen durchsichtig und - Entschuldigung - überheblich! Mannomann! Habt ihr die Weihnachtskrise? Zu viel Zeit und nix zu tun? Könnt ihr Euch nicht einfach so lassen und nehmen wie ihr seid?
> 
> Hier ist niemand dumm! Und sollte zufällig doch jemand in einem bestimmten Moment etwas dumm sein, dann kann man ihm das höflich und DISKRET sagen - also nicht öffentlich - und niemand verliert das Gesicht (auch man selbst nicht, weil sich hinterher herausstellt, dass man selber der Dumme war).
> 
> ...


 
|good: 
Ist nicht persönlich, aber die Kindergartenk... wächst mir langsam auch zum Hals heraus.
und das an Weihnachten!!!!#q


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

@Wasserpatscher

Naja, ich bin wohl nicht persönlich geworden. Was auch immer du als durchsichtig empfindest, du weißt wohl nicht, worüber Vertikal und ich vorher tatsächlich gesprochen haben. 
Darüber hinaus habe ich wohl nie behauptet, ein besonders perfekter und netter Mensch zu sein, zu meinen Schwächen gehören vielleicht die von dir vorgeschlagenen, möglicherweise bin ich ja auch mit bestimmten Themen nur einfach zu provozieren, wer will das schon beurteilen. Ich nehme jetzt mal für mich in Anspruch, im Großen und Ganzen ein freundlicher, intelligenter und hilfsbereiter Mensch zu sein. Wenn du doch so tollerant bist, dann lass mir meine Macken |rolleyes . 

Abgesehen davon halte ich es durchaus für möglich, das man der Meinung sein kann, das es dumm im Sinne der Definition ist, aus Fischgeilheit oder einem krampfhaften Bedürfnis zur Selbstdarstellung ohne Stahlvorfach gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln und dann auch noch stolz darauf zu sein. Nicht das ich jetzt behaupte, das irgendjemand so ist, aber es wäre eben schon dumm. Wie gesagt, jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt. Es gibt viele Themen, die man kontrovers diskutieren darf und auch soll, aber ich glaube kaum, das du viele Leute findest, die diesen Punkt anders sehen. Ob man einer solchen Frage jetzt persönlich eine große Bedeutung beimisst oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen, aber bei Bedarf kann ich dir gerne erklären, wieso es wichtig sein könnte, ein solches Verhalten als falsch darzustellen. Ein guter Grund ist die Gefahr, das sonst viele Angler, die es nicht besser wissen, auf die Idee kommen, so etwas nachzumachen.

Abgesehen davon liegt mir nicht ferner, als jemandem seine gute Weihnachtslaune verderben zu wollen, deshalb muss ich mich dann ja möglicherweise doch entschuldigen. Sollte ich also dein Wohlbefinden geschmälert haben, nimm doch bitte meine Entschuldigung an. Bestünde die Möglichkeit, würde ich jedem, der sich belästigt fühlt, umgehend ein Bier ausgeben. Ersatzweise muss das reichen:






Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Für den heutigen habe ich ein Boardietreffen in Magdeburg organisiert und es sollte dann in der Tat kurz vor Jahresende nochmal ein hervorragender Angeltag werden.
> Um 10 Uhr traf ich mich gemeinsam mit den Magdeburger Boardis Counter-Striker und Fishhunter283 zum Spinnfischen an den Elbnebengewässern Magdeburgs. Später stieß dann auch noch der Boardi MAO zu uns.
> Bis zur Abenddämmerung konnten wir dann ein zumindest mengenmäßig erstklassiges Fangergebnis erzielen. Insgesamt gelang es uns 14 Hechte zu überlisten. Ich denke, man kann durchaus mal erwähnen, dass ich 11 davon gefangen habe. Somit war es zahlenmäßig der bislang beste Hechttag meiner Anglerlaufbahn. Einfach Wahnsinn, das Wasser kochte regelrecht vor Hechten, denn neben den gefangenen Fischen gab es noch jede Menge Nachläufer, Fehlbisse und einige Ausschlitzer sowie noch 3 von außen gehakte Brassen. Es hat einfach Fun gemacht, weil aller paar Minuten irgendwas gezuppelt hat. Das ich so gut abgeschnitten habe, lag wohl daran, dass ich die richtigen Köder im Gepäck hatte. MAOs Jerkbaits waren wohl den meisten der eher kleinen Hechte doch einen Tick zu groß. Der absolute "Killer" am heutigen Tag waren dann letztendlich wiedermal meine kleinen Salmo "Perch"-Wobbler. 5 Hechte bissen auf die 8 cm-Variante im Barschdekor, 4 Stück wollten das gleichlange Weißfischdekor. Außerdem konnte ich einen Hecht auf einen 10 cm langen Rapala X-Rap erwischen und noch einen weiteren auf einen 15 cm langen Bomber Long A-Zweiteiler in silbergrau. Counter-Striker fing seinen Hecht auf einen orangefarbenen Rapala-Wobbler, Fishhunter283 auf einen kleinen Wobbler im Weißfischdekor, MAO hatte mit einem großen Jerkbait Erfolg, dessen genauen Namen ich nicht kenne.
> Alle gefangenen Hechte wurden zurückgesetzt.
> ...


 


Ich click mich so den halben Tag durch dieses Board und treffe immer wieder auf Postings von diesem Angelgesellen.

Jetzt ist es grade passiert. Ich habe gekotzt.:v 

Uli


----------



## plattform7 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@sundvogel

Wie soll man denn deine Aussage verstehen?

Veit gehört nun mal zu den jenigen, die wahrscheintlich am meisten von uns allen die Zeit am Wasser verbringen und deshalb (aber nicht nur, sondern auch, zugegebener maßen, wegen seiner Fähigkeit und Erfahrung) hat er hier auch öffters Fänge zu vermelden. Ein oder Anderer mag mit seiner Angeltechnik nicht einverstanden sein, aber man kann auch normal drüber diskutieren. Diese Kindergartenkacke, die hier in den letzten Tagen abgeht muss man sich wohl nicht antun... Also reißt Euch doch bißchen zusammen und wenn ihr nichts normales schreiben wollt oder könnt, dann schreibt doch lieber garnichts! An den Weihnachtstagen (und eigentlich überhaupt niemals) muss hier so etwas persönliches ausbrechen.

Was ist denn daran auszusetzen, dass er 11 Hechte gefangen hat? Gut bißchen fischgeil ist der liebe Mann, dass wissen wir schon :m , aber sind wir das nicht ein bißchen alle? Und wenn er das kann und das auch schafft, dann gönnt ihm das doch... Ich hatte noch keinen einzigen Hecht in dieser Raubfischsaison, na und? Freut mich aber zu lesen, dass es bei Anderen besser klappt!

Also Alle zusammen! Lasst uns besonderes in diesen Tagen freundlich zu Einander sein! Einen wirklichen Grund für solche Aussagen haben wir wirklich nicht...

Also:

vertical, gunni, veit, sundvogel und alle anderen - frohe Tage noch und einen megamäßigen Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!! #h


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ fishhunter283: Klar, aber ich denke mal erstmal müssen wir wieder auf besseres Wetter warten.

@ sundvogel: Das tut mir sehr leid für dich! Gute Bessererung im Magen wie auch im Kopf! Mal im Ernst: Ich glaub es war für ALLE ein schöner Angeltag und es hat sich auch niemand derjenigen die dabei waren über mein Posting beschwert, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Plattform

Ich wünsche dir zunächst alles Gute und vor Allem ein tolles Jahr 2006.

Ich gönne Jedem, jeden Fisch den er fängt. Ich finde jeder soll so angeln wie er will. Ich freue mich, wenn Jungangler erfolgreich sind. Ich bin schon öfter mit Kindern am Wasser gewesen und habe mich immer über jeden ihrer Fische mehr gefreut, als über meine selbst gefangenen.

Aber das was hier methodisch propagiert wird ist schlicht falsch und die Art und Weise wie es getan wird finde ich auch bei einigen Anderen schlicht weg zum :v 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Etwas Bescheidenheit und Respekt vor der Kreatur täte so manchem sicher gut.

Im Übrigen sind die Glaubenskriege die hier teilweise geführt werden zwar oft unterhaltsam, aber meistens schmerzlich und fast immer überflüssig.

Z.B. der Schwachsinn übers Hechtfischen ohne Stahlvorfach.

Was kommt als nächstes? 

Ein Thread übers Bachforellenbraten in der Schonzeit? 

Eine Diskussion über das Reißen von Laichdorschen? 

Ein heiterer Meinungsaustausch über lebende Köderfische?

Ob man verangelte Untermaßige nicht doch mitnehmen soll?

Es gibt Themen die können hier sinnvoll diskutiert werden. Es gibt aber auch welche da geht das nicht. Wir sollten uns bewußt sein, das so mancher Jungangler diese Diskussionen liest und sich dann denkt, " wieso eigentlich nicht, die anderen Angler tun es ja auch."
Man kann über vieles diskutieren. Aber nicht über grundsätzliche Regeln, die der Waidgerechtigkeit dienen und die jeder Angler beherrschen sollte.

Ich wünsche Allen einen Superrutsch ins neue Jahr und tolle Fänge 2006!!!

Uli


----------



## plattform7 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann über vieles diskutieren. Aber nicht über grundsätzliche Regeln, die der Waidgerechtigkeit dienen und die jeder Angler beherrschen sollte.


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht #6 . Was sein muss, muss sein, ich bin da auch eher so, dass ich lieber nichts fange, als gegen die Regeln verstossen würde... Man kennt aber genügend Leute, die anders denken, traurig aber wahr!

Ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass wir nicht persönlich werden sollten, egal, wie "schlecht" wir den Jenigen finden. Wenn es nicht ausdiskutiert werden kann, dann ist das natürlich schlecht, aber lasst uns doch immer freundlich zu Einander bleiben. Denn so veschlimmert sich nur alles und die Fronten verhärten sich, so dass später gar keine Disskursion mehr diesbezüglich möglich ist und das ist noch schlimmer!

Genau um diesen Punkt (FC satt Stahl) ging es schon hier vor ein Paar Monaten und da gab es wirklich Jungangler, die Veit so bißchen "vergöttert" haben und auch Ihren ersten Hecht mit FC fangen wollten... Damals hat man das aber geklährt...

@Veit
Du solltest aber auch darauf achten, was du hier reinschreibst, du weiß ja, dass viele deinen Erfolgen nacheifern und da finde ich auch, dass du deine Meinung natürlich haben kannst und sollst, aber alles was der Gesetzgebung widerspricht für dich behälst... Du weit ja, wie Karpfenchamp damals drauf war :q ...

Aber die Toleranz zu Einander muss einfach über allen möglichen Diskripanzen liegen, denn das zeichnet eine gute Community aus! Und das sind wir, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau um diesen Punkt (FC satt Stahl) ging es schon hier vor ein Paar Monaten und da gab es wirklich Jungangler, die Veit so bißchen "vergöttert" haben und auch Ihren ersten Hecht mit FC fangen wollten... Damals hat man das aber geklährt...
> 
> Aber die Toleranz zu Einander muss einfach über allen möglichen Diskripanzen liegen, denn das zeichnet eine gute Community aus! Und das sind wir, da bin ich mir sicher!


 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir uns verstehen. 

Allerdings gibt es Dinge, denen man mit Nulltoleranz begegnen sollte. 

Das ist meine Meinung.

Nicht nur beim Angeln.

Uli


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest aber auch darauf achten, was du hier reinschreibst, du weiß ja, dass viele deinen Erfolgen nacheifern und da finde ich auch, dass du deine Meinung natürlich haben kannst und sollst, aber alles was der Gesetzgebung widerspricht für dich behälst...


Es tut mir sehr leid, ich hab eigentlich wirklich keine Lust dieses Thema hier aufzugreifen, aber trotzdem meine Frage: Was meinste denn damit? Dass ich ein 50er FC-Vorfach verwende (und damit KEINE Hechte verliere), verstößt gegen kein Gesetz (zumindest hier in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht). Gerne zeige ich mich in bestimmten Dingen einsichtig, aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe das jedem meiner Angelkumpels als Vorfach empfohlen, einige verwenden es nun auch und es hat keiner von ihnen einen Fische damit verloren, auch gute Hechte über 80 cm konnten gelandet werden und es gab absolut nie einen Abriss. Ich sage es gerne immer wieder: Falls es irgendwann dazu kommt dass wir mit dem genannten Material auch nur einen Hecht verlieren, so werde ich nie wieder jemandem dazu raten. Wer weiter denkt, muss auch erkennen, dass die mir diesbezüglich vorgeworfene Fischgeilheit NICHT in Einklang mit einem nicht hechtsicheren Vorfach treten kann. Ich will doch (angeblich) möglichst viele Fische LANDEN. Da werde ich doch wohl nicht so blöd sein, so zu angeln, dass sie mir abreißen, oder?


----------



## Raabiat (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@all

eigentlich sollen hier ja fangberichte stehen...ich les übrigens alle gern und gestern durft ich selber mal einen schreiben...das wr mal ganz anders

wisst ihr was....ich feier jetzt schön den ausklang des zweiten weihnachtsfeiertages....schau mir den herrlichen schnee an wie er hier die dächer berieselt....und freu mich drauf in meinen nächsten paar urlaubstagen hier so dicht am waser zu wohnen und schön die natur, die fischli und mein leben zu geniessen|supergri|supergri

vorfach hin oder her....c&r hin oder her...wer ******** baut kriegt auf die finger....wer keine baut der kriegt n lob:m 
ich lad euch alle ein, die diskussion hier mal in ruhe bei nem bierchen zu führen...und dann könn mer ma über alles reden....über ALLES#h

PS: und nu erklär ich meinen eltern das bald 13.000 boardies auf ein bier herkommen#h

in diesem sinne...
ich trink mir jetz ein schnäpperli....zum wohl und auf euch/uns alle#g


----------



## the doctor (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> und freu mich drauf in meinen nächsten paar urlaubstagen hier so dicht am waser zu wohnen und schön die natur, die fischli und mein leben zu geniessen|supergri|supergri


 
träum...................#6 
bei den Temperaturen machts erst richtig Spaß:q #6


----------



## Case (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jau, Petri Raabiat zu den Hechten und allen anderen Fängern zu ihren Fischen. 

Case


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme jetzt mal für mich in Anspruch, im Großen und Ganzen ein freundlicher, intelligenter und hilfsbereiter Mensch zu sein.



In meinen optimistischen Momenten glaube auch ich, nicht ganz dumm geboren oder geblieben zu sein. Und Deinem feinen Wortwitz und Deinen treffenden Formulierungen zuliebe will ich gerne glauben, dass Du intelligent, auch freundlich und hilfsbereit bist: Gekauft! Aber es ist in meinen Augen eine kleine, wenn auch den von Intelligenz "betroffenen" Menschen selten ganz fremde und daher verständliche Schwäche, anderen von dieser Gabe zu berichten, vor allem dann, wenn diese sie nicht (so) haben... - aber andererseits, die Dummen treten auch nicht gerade leise auf... 
:q 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon halte ich es durchaus für (...) dumm im Sinne der Definition ist, aus Fischgeilheit oder einem (...) Bedürfnis zur Selbstdarstellung ohne Stahlvorfach gezielt auf Hecht zu angeln und dann auch noch stolz darauf zu sein. Ob man einer solchen Frage jetzt persönlich eine große Bedeutung beimisst oder nicht sei jedem selbst überlassen, aber bei Bedarf kann ich dir gerne erklären, wieso es wichtig sein könnte, ein solches Verhalten als falsch darzustellen. Ein guter Grund ist die Gefahr, das sonst viele Angler, die es nicht besser wissen, auf die Idee kommen, so etwas nachzumachen.



Ja, ich finde diese FC- und HM-Raubfischerei auch nicht gut und habe das in dem dazugehörigen und mittlerweile geschlossenen Thread auch deutlich kund getan. Und ich wäre froh - dies ist eine Aufforderung - wenn Veit seine Hechte, wenn er sie denn so angelt, wie er mag - nicht so laut, am besten überhaupt nicht als FC- oder HM-Hechte anpreist! Nur kam das in Deiner an Veit adressierten Sottise nicht so richtig zum Ausdruck, und dann hatte sie auch keinen (öffentlich sichtbaren) Sinn.
|znaika: 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestünde die Möglichkeit, würde ich jedem, der sich belästigt fühlt, umgehend ein Bier ausgeben.



Danke, hat geschmeckt! Aber belästigt gefühlt habe ich mich nicht! Muss ich das Kölsch deshalb zurückgeben?
#g


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Wasserplatscher: Ich glaub das Problem ist, dass hier eine sehr angespannte Atmosphäre vorhanden ist und das schon seit Monaten. Ein  sachliche Diskussion ist immer gut, aber hier brennt bei einigen manchmal die Sicherung durch. 
Beispiele gibts genug: 
Ein Foto von nem 50er Hecht, vielleicht sogar zwei, drei oder mehr. Orr, son Müll, wer braucht schon solche Spritzer. Muss ich gleich posten... 
Ohh, da hat jemand ohne Stahlvorfach geangelt und gibt es auch noch zu. Das darf nicht wahr sein, so ein Fischfrevler, der muss an den Pranger. 
Dieser Möder! Hat doch tatsächlich nen Meterhecht totgeschlagen. Jetzt wird er fertiggemacht.
"Gelaber" Was für ein schrecklicheres Wort. Dieses Ar...loch, wie kann er mich nur so beleidigen. Gegenschlag und Ignoreliste, das ist ja wohl das mindeste.
Auch deine Aufforderung ist sone Sache. Ich nehme sie zur Kenntnis, bin dir deswegen auch nicht böse, aber interessieren tut es mich nicht, weil eine legale Sache in einem öffentlichen Forum normalerweise frei geäußert werden kann, wobei gegensätzliche Meinungen immer hilfreich sind für den Außenstehenden für sich den richtigen Weg zu finden.    

Was ich sagen will: Es ist fast egal, was man postet, ein Haar in der Suppe wird sowieso immer gefunden. So jedenfalls ist oft mein Eindruck. 

Und ich finde es erschreckend, dass es gerade zu Weihnachten auch noch dermaßen ausartet. 
Auffällig ist auch, dass sowas in anderen Boards erheblich seltener vorkommt. Klar, da gibts auch weniger User, aber dennoch schade, denn der Status des Anglerboards als NR.1 wird dadurch doch angekratzt. 
Darum sollte manch einer im kommenden Jahr einfach versuchen ruhiger und sachlicher zu diskutieren (da sollte sich fast jeder inklusive mir angesprochen fühlen) und nicht jede Kleinigkeit, die ihn stört immer gleich öffentlich zu bemängeln. Oft reicht doch auch mal ne PN oder man behält es auch mal für sich. Würde ich alles worüber ich mich ärgere posten, dann....


So, ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen, erholsamen Ausklang des Weihnachtsfestes.


----------



## naish (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Nochmal zum Thema Stahl...also ich nehme Titanium, reisst nicht so schnell, ist wiederständiger als stahl, kann man auch biegen bleiben aber keine kanten wie beim stahlvorfach stehen. 

gruss marcel


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das Problem ist, dass hier eine sehr angespannte Atmosphäre vorhanden ist und das schon seit Monaten. Ein sachliche Diskussion ist immer gut, aber hier brennt bei einigen manchmal die Sicherung durch.
> 
> Und ich finde es erschreckend, dass es gerade zu Weihnachten auch noch dermaßen ausartet.


 
Lieber Veit,
ich denke, dass du das Problem nicht richtig verstanden hast. Bei diesem Thema, welches jetzt auch beendet werden sollte, geht es nicht um Meinungen.
Ein solches Forum wie dieses sollte in erster Linie dazu dienen Erfahrungen aus zu tauschen. Es angeln mittlerweile sehr viele Menschen in Deutschland und daraus entsteht auch ein Teil der Probleme.

Ich habe mit HM experimentiert und bin vor Allem mit den Vorfacheigenschaften nicht zufrieden. Zu Hart, zu unflexibel, eine gute Köderführung ist damit nicht möglich. Als ich dazu noch in diesem Board gelesen habe das es mehrfach zu Abrissen gekommen ist, habe ich mich entschieden das Experiment zu beenden. Mir ist kein Fisch abgerissen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Leute die dieses hier posten nicht in der Stahl verarbeitenden Industrie arbeiten, sondern einfach ihre Erfahrungen weiter geben von denen ich profitieren kann. 
Das heißt, wenn dir z.B. Onkel Vertikal sagt, "hey Junge bisher hast du viel Glück gehabt," dann macht er das nicht weil er dir böses will, sondern weil er selber oder andere, die er kennt, diese böse Erfahrung schon gemacht haben.
Ich leider auch.
Es geht auch nicht um die Frage ob das legal ist. Vielleicht ist es ja deswegen nicht verboten, weil der Gesetzgeber davon ausgeht, das Angler sich vernünftig und waidgerecht verhalten, denn sie machen ja eine Fischereiprüfung. Das würde man dann Vertrauen nennen.
Ein Riesenproblem ist z.B. das Gerede von einer innovativen Angelmethode. Glaub mir, tausende Angler haben diese innovative Methode schon probiert, sei es um ihre Fänge zu maximieren oder weil ihnen das Stahlvorfach zu teuer ist oder weil sie es schlichtweg zu Hause vergessen haben. Die Wirkung die ein solches Gerede grade auf junge Angler hat ist fatal.
Ich kann es mehr als nachvollziehen, das wenn ein Jungspund wie du sich riesig über seine Fangerfolge freut und diese hier auch postet.
Du hast recht damit, das es nicht sein kann das hier ein "Mindestmaß" für fotografierte Fische erstellt werden muß.
Bei diesem Thema um das es ja immer noch geht, gibt es leider keine verschiedenen Meinungen. Wer fängt hat zwar immer recht, allerdings wirst du irgendwann den ersten Hecht mit dieser Methode verlieren und das wird wohl dann ein größeres Exemplar sein. Das täte mir leid für dich und für den Fisch.

Nichts für ungut, mit 20 habe ich die Welt auch neu erfunden, das muß auch so sein, bis heute mußte ich allerdings einiges, aber nicht alles, davon revidieren.
Manchmal basiert das Wissen der alten Säcke eben auch auf Erfahrung und nicht auf Rechthaberei.

Ich wünsche dir einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2006. Petri!

Uli


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ sundvogel: Wir werden sehen... Manche Prognose lag schon daneben.

Trotzdem fand ich deinen Beitrag freundlich und sachlich geschrieben. Genau darauf kommts doch an. #6 #r 

Wünsche auch dir nen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2006. |wavey:


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

Ja, dann pass mal auf, mein lieber Veit. Ich werde dir jetzt noch ein letztes mal zeigen, wie du dir wiedersprichst. Das wird jetzt aber ganz freundlich passieren, damit deine seelische Stabilität nicht gefährdet ist, mit verbalen Blumen, Herzen und ganz vielen süßen Hoppelhäßchen. 

Du sagtest in diesem Thema:


> Gerne zeige ich mich in bestimmten Dingen einsichtig, aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe das jedem meiner Angelkumpels als Vorfach empfohlen, einige verwenden es nun auch und es hat keiner von ihnen einen Fische damit verloren, auch gute Hechte über 80 cm konnten gelandet werden und es gab absolut nie einen Abriss.


 
Ich war mir ganz sicher, das schon mal anders gelesen zu haben und habe mir die Mühe gemacht, zu suchen. Leider musste ich feststellen, das die entsprechenden Stellen entfernt wurden, ich konnte dennoch Fragmente sichern, ich Archäologe ich:



> lediglich 2 verloren durch Abriss verloren
> (.......)
> Der eine wurde wurde vor kurzem gefangen. Und es kann nur der selbe gewesen sein, der mir abgerupt ist, weil Fangort und Größe (die war mir bekannt, weil ein Angelfreund den Hecht drei Tage zuvor schon gefangen und zurückgesetzt hatte) absolut identisch waren.
> Bei dem anderen kann ich es vielleicht nicht absolut 100%ig sagen, aber da er auch nachdem er mir abgerissen ist genau an der selben Stelle immer wieder mächtig geraubt hat, denke ich auch der hat überlebt, zumal ich nicht glaube, dass dort mehr als ein Meterhecht steht.
> ...


 
So, das nur mal alle sehen können, aus was für einem Holz du so geschnitzt bist. Mal ne ernsthafte, freundliche Frage: Glaubst du eigentlich selber, was du erzählst? Gehörst du zu den Menschen, die sich etwas so lange einreden können, bis sie es selber glauben? 
Nein, bestimmt nicht, du bist einfach nur ein Scherzkeks, oder?

Lustige Grüße


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Gunni77: Wer richtig liest ist im Vorteil. An deiner Stelle hätte ich jetzt auch den Mumm mich zu entschuldigen dafür dass du mich hier als Schwindler hinstellst, DENN die zwei verlorenen Hechte gingen beim leichten Döbelspinnen mit 0,25er FC als Vorfach verloren, was in den von dir zitierten Beiträgen 100 %tig auch drin stand. Du hast es aber (wahrscheinlich absichtlich) weggelassen um mich hier als den Dummen hinzustellen.

Immer wieder sag ich jedoch, dass FC nur in entsprechender Stärke hechtsicher ist, darum verwende ich zum gezielten Hechtangeln nur 0,50er. Damit ging mir/uns in der Tat noch NIE ein Hecht verloren.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich ein 50er FC-Vorfach verwende (und damit KEINE Hechte verliere),...
> Ich sage es gerne immer wieder: Falls es irgendwann dazu kommt dass wir mit dem genannten Material auch nur einen Hecht verlieren, so werde ich nie wieder jemandem dazu raten.



Lesen bildet, lieber Gunni!


----------



## Pelznase (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

hört doch auf und lasst die schniepelshow weiter gehen:m ich liebe es, wenn man jeden noch so kleinen fisch ins inet stellt.............. ach ja, neidisch bin ich auch#h


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo



> DENN die zwei verlorenen Hechte gingen beim leichten Döbelspinnen mit 0,25er FC als Vorfach verloren,


 
Ändert das etwas? Das Zeug reißt noch schneller, ja....bravo



> was in den von dir zitierten Beiträgen 100 %tig auch drin stand.


 
Ich sage, das war nicht so. Du hast sie doch entfernt, oder? Warum blos.....#d 



> Du hast es aber (wahrscheinlich absichtlich) weggelassen um mich hier als den Dummen hinzustellen.


 
Ne, das machst du selber, das ist ja der Witz. Wenn es nicht so dermaßen lustig wäre, würde ich kaum meine Zeit mit dir verschwenden.



> Immer wieder sag ich jedoch, dass FC nur in entsprechender Stärke hechtsicher ist, darum verwende ich zum gezielten Hechtangeln nur 0,50er.


 
Das habe ich von dir auch schon anders gelesen, das wird auch immer dicker, ich gehe gleich, wenn ich mal Pause mache, auf die Suche. Ich möchte wetten, ich finde Beiträge, in denen du was dünneres empfielst. So, du hast ne Stunde vorsprung, die entsprechenden Beiträge zu löschen......nimms sportlich.




> Wer richtig liest ist im Vorteil.Lesen bildet, lieber Gunni!


 
Wir sind einer Meinung. Großartig.....#h 

So, mein Tipp zum Abschluss der Diskussion: Lass es, es hat einfach keinen Sinn......#h


Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Man was ne ..... kurz vorm Jahreswechsel!
Ich denke wir haben das lang und breit (um nich zu sagen extreeeem lang und breit) alles circa 297mal durchdiskutiert - und jeder ist auf seinem Standpunkt geblieben.
Durch sarkastische Anmachen wird sich das nicht ändern, auch wird der Thread davon nicht besser.
Wär ich doch eben bloß mitgefahren als Marcel sagte er fährt angeln...#q 

Wünsch euch mal ne Beschäftigung...


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage, das war nicht so. Du hast sie doch entfernt, oder? Warum blos.....#d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Doch war so, ich muss es selbst am besten wissen. Wenn du was anders behauptest ohne es selbst genau zu wissen, machst du dich doch automatisch unglaubwürdig. 
Du weiß genau, dass ich sämlich Beiträge in dem betreffenden Thread gelöscht habe, weil er unter anderem durch dich von jeder Sachlichkeit abkam.

2. Ich brauche nichts zu löschen. Viel Erfolg dabei, wenn du irgendwo nach ner 45er suchst und sie findest. Zum Schluss kannste dann stolz sein, auf deine Kleinkariertheit! Hab übrigens auch mal irgendwo 55er empfohlen 

3. Erstmal solltest du dir das zu Herzen nehmen. Ich lasse dieses Thema gerne ruhen, aber erst wenn du aufhörst, hier unvollständige Zitate zu deinen Zwecken zu missbrauchen. Du solltest Politiker werden. Da freut man sich über Leute mit deinen Fähigkeiten und du kannst aus jeder Niederlage noch nen Sieg machen!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@angelandy: so siehts mal aus, jeder macht eh das was er für sich am besten rechtfertigen kann. fakt ist und bleibt, nicht nur nach meiner meinung sondern auch nach meinung tausend anderer angler: stahl als einziges schützt sicher bei hechten, genauso wie das kondom beim poppen 100%ig schützt, es sei denn es platzt, was ich keinem wünsche :-D
und wenn einige lieber ohne kondom angeln, dann bitte schön. ich poppe und angel lieber sicher!!!
und jetzt hört auf zu zoffen und geht angeln, ich kann nicht und will dicke hechte sehen!!!

mfg steffen


----------



## Adrian* (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> das kondom beim poppen 100%ig schützt,




Naja, ob das so 100%ig schütz, und stören tuhen die auch.....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ob das so 100%ig schütz, und stören tuhen die auch.....


 
Jaja, das ist wie beim Spifi auch: Mit Gummi is *******!!! 

So, Themawechsel, die 2 sind weg #6


----------



## Adrian* (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Dann erzähl mal was....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Viel zu erzählen habsch nicht - aber was zum träumen...:q 

Der ist von einem Kunden von Maasnoek, gefangen auf dem Rursee diesen Sommer:

http://img480.*ih.us/img480/1585/extreeem6va.jpg

|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: #6 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo



> So, Themawechsel, die 2 sind weg #6


 
Überraschung..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was bist du denn auf mal so harmoniebedürftig.......:m 

Wenn die Straßen morgen frei genug sind, gehe ich mir nen Satz Zander fangen, dann backe ich mir da ganz alleine ein Ei drauf....aber wenn ihr alle lieb seid, mache ich vielleicht ein Foto.


Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ach ja, die Zander fange ich natürlich ganz "save" mit Gummi....:q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschung.....


 
|scardie: |motz: :q 



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn auf mal so harmoniebedürftig.......:m


 
Hmm, Weihnachtsgeschädigt, Beziehungsgeschädigt, eingeschneit?? |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo

Na, wenn das so ist....
Schneit das bei euch auch elend viel? Ich sehe das schon, angeln ist morgen nicht drinn, das geht ja garnicht.....

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

sooo....ich komm grad vom angeln...
habt euch ja richtig ausgetobt @gunni & @veit|uhoh:

nu is aber schluss...veit kommt ma die paar kilometer zum hechte angeln vorbeigeschippert und wenn er mir auch nur einen verangelt oder kaputtmacht dann gibbet auf de finger und ich klau ihm sein hardmono...|pftroest:|splat2:

gunni?? #y
nach veit kommst du ma her...sind ja nur 600km|kopfkrat
und dann zeigste mir wie ich meine ganzen stahl vorfächer hier wieder aus den bäumen krieg |kopfkrat
PS: mir is neulich ein 7x7 gerissen#q
gott sei dank war das kein kondom sonst wär meine freundin jetzt glücklich (und meine mutter erst|kopfkrat)

ach und jetzt mal zum thema...ich war ja grad angeln....
15cm schnee...saukalt...hab meine freundin mitn schlitten hinterher gezogen und nichma nen köderfisch gefangen|rotwerden
nach ner halben stunde war ihr dann kalt und jetz sitz mer wieder im wohnzimmer...

@adrian
mit 17 stören noch die gummis....mit 20 stören dich die krankheiten die du dir mit 17 geholt hast... |kopfkrat mich juckts|znaika:


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Rabiaat: Hochachtung, dass du so hart bist und überhaupt los gehst. Ich kenne auch noch nen Tümpel, der garantiert eisfrei ist und wo ich nen Hecht fangen könnte, aber bei - 3 Grad und vorallem eisigem hab ich kein Bock. Beim Spinnfischen frieren eh alle Ringe zu und mit Köderfisch friere ich ein...


----------



## Case (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Komm grad zurück. Am See waren noch paar Stellen offen und ich konnte 2 Stunden erfolglos blinkern. Morgen ist der See dann sicher zu. Bin dann noch kurz an Neckar. Nachdem mit Doppelspinner, Wobbler, Blinker nichts gegangen ist hab ich noch nen Gummifisch durchgezogen. Der Hecht hat glatt drei Mal gebissen und ist heut Abend Hauptgericht beim Geburtstagsessen meines Nachbarn.


Case

Achja, 64cm. Und ein Dankeschön an die Spaziergänger die das Foto gemacht haben.


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Klasse Case, sowas sieht man gerne.


----------



## Raabiat (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, 64cm. Und ein Dankeschön an die Spaziergänger die das Foto gemacht haben.


@case
für sowas geht man gern mal ins kalte oder? glückwunsch zu dem tollen abendessen....bon apetit (hecht nach bauernart gabs gestern abend bei uns...ein echtes schmankerl)

@veit
mir war schön kuschlig warm....war auch schön verpackt...schau mal...


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ihr seid aber mutig!

Ich überlege seit 3 Tagen ob ich mich mit dem Belly aufs Wasser traue, aber ich befürchte, dass ich mir dann über Geschlechtskrankheiten keine Gedanken mehr machen muß.;+ 

Uli


----------



## ShogunZ (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

2005 hab ich schon abgehakt.
@raabiat: dein Bild schaut ja pervers aus - was hängt denn dir da unten raus?:q  *Joke*
Könne man fast falsch interpretieren.
Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## spin-paule (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja Gratulation an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit! 
Leider komme ich nicht an meine liebsten Hechtgewässer ran und am Rhein ist´s momentan (oder grundsätzlich?) nicht so dolle auf Hecht.

@raabiat: Nettes Foto... aber bist Du dabei am Spinnfischen? Also ich "kann" mit Handschuh nicht richtig spinnen. Oder sind das spezielle Fingerkleider? Soll keine Kritik sein (!) aber es interessiert mich immer, ob´s was Neues auf dem Markt gibt.

Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Raabiat (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@shogun
das ist mein angelteig....meine freundin hatte langeweile und mich mit teig geschmückt und fotografiert...dachte es fällt niemandem auf:q

@Spin-Paule
nee da bin ich am köderfische stippen...
beim spinnangeln seh ich noch viel eleganter aus als auf dem foto..:q
handschuh hab ich dabei auch manchmal an (heute)...
ich geb dir aber recht...soch richtig gefühl für den köder kriegt man mit handschuh nich...aber wenn dann nehm ich meine neoprenhandschuh mit fingerschlitzen

komme auch grad vom angeln...nix zu machen...bei -2°C war die schnur schon gefroren bevor der gummi im wasser war:q


----------



## Fischfütterer (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

So... Hier hats sich erstmal ausgeangelt... Teiche sind zugefroren:v
Ma schaun wann ichs wieder wage.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hallo



> das ist mein angelteig....meine freundin hatte langeweile und mich mit teig geschmückt und fotografiert...dachte es fällt niemandem auf:q


 
:q :q :q 

Mal was zur Sache: Du wirst beim Stippen im Winter mit tierischen Ködern immer mehr fangen als mit deinem Teig. 

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der teig ist tierisch gut:q:q
zu meiner verteidigung muss ich sagen: maden hatte ich nicht und würmer fass ich nicht an, hab ich nie angefasst...und werd ich nie anfassen...
auch auf die gefahr hin das ich ausgelacht werd wenn ich mal mit dem einen oder anderen von euch loszieh...
*ich bin bekennender Würmer-nicht-Anfasser :v
*
Vertrauen in tiefgefrorene KöFi's hab ich nicht


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> *ich bin bekennender Würmer-nicht-Anfasser :v*


 
So einen kannte ich auch mal. Alle haben sich über den immer total lustig gemacht. Ich natürlich auch. Aber als Angler sollte man die schon anfassen können.


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> So einen kannte ich auch mal. Alle haben sich über den immer total lustig gemacht. Ich natürlich auch. Aber als Angler sollte man die schon anfassen können.



ich kann da aber nicht...ich kotz dir dabei vor die füsse...
genausowenig kann ich keine frösche anfassen...ich mach um frösche und würmer nen riesen bogen....lacht ruhig...mir wurscht

deshalb kann ich nie allein zum aal angeln gehen|kopfkrat aber aale fass ich an!!!!

:glacht ihr ruhig....man sieht sich immer zwei mal im leben#6


----------



## Adrian* (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@Raabiat 

Ich weiß was du meinst, wir haben uns früher immer Gummihandschuhe mitgeholt um die fetten Tauwürmer mit ihren stacheln am a**** anzupacken...


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Raabiat
> 
> Ich weiß was du meinst, wir haben uns früher immer Gummihandschuhe mitgeholt um die fetten Tauwürmer mit ihren stacheln am a**** anzupacken...



tauwürmer haben bitte was am arsch? stacheln??
ihhhhhhhh

na ich hab schon gewusst wieso ich die nie angefasst hab:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

war heute los, erst dick eingekauft, dann twistern....man kann einfach mit weicheiern im wintr nicht angeln, geht nicht! 10-20 würfe und nach hause, könnt heulen. aber dafür hab ich zwei neue kisten prall gefüllt. in 5 baumärkten gewesen und bei obi hab ich sie gefunden, so wie ich sie will: doppelseitig platz, klarsichtplastik und robust mit einteilbaren plätzen, da geht alles rein. ich liebe kopytos, drücken wie man will, die sitzen!!!

mein kumpel is viel besser als du raabiat: der fest maden und würmer an, ohne probleme aber ungern die fische, bzw. die dicken muss ich lösen :-D mit wurm, ok, mir egal aber kann man ja verstehen aber ein angler der seine fische nicht anpacken will, ich glaub ich spinne! bevor mir der meterhecht abgeht pack ich dem ins maul und wenn ich danach ins krankenhaus muss, der gehört mir


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ Bubbel: So einen kenn ich auch. Mit Würmern und Co. hat der keine Problem, aber sobald ein Fisch Zähne hat fasst der den nicht an. Ich musste sogar einen untermaßigen Hecht für ihn vom Haken lösen und ihn fünf Minuten lang dazu beknien, dass er seinem (bereits toten) 70er Zander für ein Foto in die Hand nimmt. Leute gibt...


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass er seinem (bereits toten) 70er Zander für ein Foto in die Hand nimmt. Leute gibt...



wieso fotografiert ihr euch mit köderfischen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

hehehehehe:q


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Das war der einzige Zander, den der in den letzten zwei Jahren gefangen hat.


----------



## nixfang (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Mir ging es auch so...- habe selbst die kleinen Hechtlein von jemanden anderen abhaken alssen...|kopfkrat   (Wenn keine Handschuhe dabei )
Aber nach etwas Training im Herbst habe ich es jetzt im Griff #6


----------



## anguilla (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Endlich bin ich gestern mal wieder zum angeln gekommen...

Ein herrlicher Tag bei 4 Grad unter Null und leichtem Schneefall!

Die Fische hatten sogar bei leichtem Ostwind Appetit...

so ging's los:


----------



## Raabiat (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

glückwunsch....herrliche zander...:m
wo und worauf gefangen??
mit echolot gesucht oder gewusst wie??


----------



## Case (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Petri Heil...Prachtteile.!

Case


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@anguilla: Wirklich ein herrlicher Fisch...ist doch mindestens nen 90er..oder? dickes Perti

gruß Stefan


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Jop anguilla ein feiner Fisch ! Zwar laichfett die Gute .. aber naja, wirst schon wissen, was Du tust  PETRI


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

so jungs, wär ihn noch nicht gefunden hat, hier gehts nächstes jahr weiter:
*klick*
alles weitere zum Thread Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006 findet ihr wenn ihr klick klickt ;-)


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Na mal ein fettes Petri Anguilla.....#6

Gibt das kleine Gewässer doch noch so einiges her |supergri Und die letzten beiden Bilder kommen mir mehr als bekannt vor, was die Stelle angeht 

P.S. die Krebsbach wird in den nächsten Monaten abgerissen:c


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ bubbel: Nicht so voreilig.  Nur mal soviel: Ich werde sowohl am 31.12. als auch am 1.1. mein Glück versuchen und da es wieder wärmer werden soll, hoffe ich mal auch in diesen Thread noch was eintragen zu können.


----------



## anguilla (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Danke für die Glückwünsche! :m

Die Mutti hatte genau 90cm bei 7,6kg.

Habe, ehrlich gesagt, lang überlegt, ob sie mir wieder aus den Händen rutscht...

Hab sie dann aber doch mitgenommen. Muss dazu erwähnen, das es der erste Zander in diesem Jahr ist, den ich entnommen habe.
Mach mir deshalb kein allzu schlechtes Gewissen.

@Meridian:

Die Dame hatte erst beginnenden Laichansatz! Sie war also nicht deshalb so fett. Die Zander sind in diesem Gewässer enfach richtig propper!


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

@ anguilla: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Praktisch noch auf den letzten Drücker! #6 
Was für ein schöner Bauch (beim Zander)   !!!

Gruß Ingo!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Da habe ich ja genau richtig gelegen...sah mir schon gleich wie ein 90ziger aus...|supergri


----------



## Case (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Naja, die Raubfischsaison 2005 ist zu Ende. Der Thread hat auch schon einen Nachfolger. Was Neues aus 2005 kann nich nicht berichten, aber ich hab heut mal so ein Resümee aus dem Jahr gezogen. Wen's interessiert:

http://www.alb-angler.de/Sigy/indexsi.htm

Unter Fänge 2005

Gruß und guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr

Case


----------



## TOMUsed (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

poipipilkijjjuj


----------



## DAN (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Hi,

ich war gestern nochmal los. Zum Abschluss des Angeljahres 2005 habe ich nochmal bei strahlendem Sonnenschein einen schönen 67'er Hecht mit meiner neuen Vertikalangel auf gelben 8cm Kopyto gefangen. War nen Klasse Drill.

So dann nen guten rutsch bis nächstes Jahr.

Denny


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na dan petri zu deinem letzten hecht dieses jahr!


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

Ja war wirklich der letzte. 
War heute auch nochmal los, aber es ging leider nix mehr. Was solls, 112 Hechte und 19 Zander als Jahresendstand reichen mir.
Auf ein neues und rutscht nicht aus beim rutschen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich hab heut mal so ein Resümee aus dem Jahr gezogen. ...



Hallo Case,

wenn ich Dein unaufgeregtes Resümee mit dem so mancher anderer hier vergleiche, dann denke ich, Du weißt, worum's beim Angeln geht. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen. Viel Spaß im nächsten Jahr!

Der Wasserpatscher!


#h #h #h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

was meinst du genau wasserpatscher?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du genau wasserpatscher?



Hast Du Case' Resümee von 2005 gesehen? Es hat einfach nach dem ausgesehen, was Angeln in meinen Augen ausmacht, abseits von Leistungs- und Selbstdarstellungsallüren, ganz unverkrampft - tut gut, findest Du nicht?


----------



## the doctor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

noch einen kleinen Nachtrag habe ich noch:m

Der Zander hatte 72cm und wurde vom Boot aus vertikal in Holland am 30.12.05 gefangen.
Es war zwar ars** kalt, aber trocken und sonnig#6
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img442.*ih.us/img442/7122/wqjidhwaedxuxdiaduijax7sh.jpg[/URL]


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005*

na, das ist doch mal ein fetter Jahresausklang !!!!  #r


----------

